# Our Hero Academia:Second Session[BnHA RP Thread]



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2017)

_
"Welcome to Grand Heroics High! Your future as a hero starts here!"_

It began in China, a newborn beaming with a brilliant luminance, a beacon for how an ordinary world would become so much more. Children all over the world began to manifest powers, their numbers started small, enough for these powers to be considered “quirks”. Abilities unique to a minority but in a blink and miss it moment more and more children were born with these quirks. Before long 80 percent of the world’s population possessed a quirk.

Of course not all of those born with great power use their abilities for the betterment of man, no there are those who would rather commit themselves to evil.  The justice system struggled to adapt the laws around the presence of quirks and in those dark confusing times, those with brave hearts rose up to light the way. Soon, all the world recognized them, and gave them the only suitable name...HEROES!

Nowadays the journey to being a hero starts here, in the United States of America, specifically San Diego county at the Grand Heroics High…this country has seen hard times, your generation has known profound loss, but to be a hero is to rise to the occasion. Can you be next Symbol of Peace?

Please see This thread for more information.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2017)

_I don’t think seeing the future is the same thing as knowing the future. I can’t have a dogmatic adherence to my visions, that’s not the way I believe my quirk should be used. Still the futures I’ve seen make me uneasy, I feel as though the battle against evil will be won or lost depending on the heroes these young men and women become._

February 21st 20xx


Today was the day that all first years were to report back to Grand Heroics High. The second session began a few days earlier for the first years giving them a bit more free reign in terms of using the practice facilities or getting extra instruction. Being the very first day there was not any official classes in sessions. Teachers would have workshops that were voluntary for students to attend for today and tomorrow.

The front gate to GHH remained closed even as students and those who came to see them off began to gather in mass around the courtyard in front of the gate. The gates had been set to open at 10 AM with each student reporting to the dorms, they now had the option to put in paperwork for their own rooms. The next two days would be about reacclimatizing to academic life.

As this was their second semester there would not be anything quite as ostentatious as an opening ceremony and furthermore the _headmistress of GHH, Gwendolyne Khristie aka the *God’s Eye*_ was going to be arriving late. All that was known by the staff was that she was away on business and was to only be contacted in case of emergency, the _school’s head of security, *Damian Bourne*_, having the means to contact her. This development would mean that the _Pegasus Group’s representative, the Senior Vice-Principal_, *Richard Castillo*, would be the head administrator until she came back.

However this did not entirely sit right with God’s Eye for reasons that would not be appropriate to discuss right now… She need not use her quirk to always "see" the future as she was a woman who trusted her intuition, so she decided to install a “comfort” measure to put her mind at ease before she left. So as Richard stood in the Head Administrator's office looking out the window as people gathered at the gates, much to his chagrin he was _not alone._





“The little lambs… look at zeem. Les petits agneaux.” Mr.Morgan’s accent betrayed his origins before any vociferation in his native tongue could have. That’s not to say it was  an especially strong accent, but rather the way it’s strong notes blended with the high pitch of his voice ended up giving him very unique and distinct vocal mannerisms when he spoke, but perhaps most importantly his words were clearly spoken. “I speend the weekend before this doing some reading on your Grey Wolves and I must say Monsieur Castillo, you certainly have your work cut out for you.”

“I understand you are new to this so please do not mistake this for hostility,” Richard kept an even tone but his eyes were fixed sharply on the feline in a way that made it quite obvious he didn’t mean what he was saying. “My house is not your concern, merchant. I say this only to keep you in your place which is not only below me but in support of me.”

“Yes sir and even after _*Mademoiselle Khristie*_ returns I know that my place will still be working under you. This actually makes me think of a saying when I was a boy living in France , petit a petit, l’oiseau fait son nid.” The feline did not elaborate, this an awkwardly tense silence as Richard was not going to humor him by asking what it meant. Still that told Remy something about Richard and that was all he wanted from any interaction with this man. “Little by little, the bird makes its nest.”

“Oh are you a bird now?”

“No Monsieur Castillo, I’ve never been known to fly but I know you have. You seem to be a patient and meticulous man, I’m sure it’ll be my pleasure to work under you.”

“I generally like to exceed expectations so I would hope it proves to be a learning experience in addition to your pleasure.”

“Ahhh Monsieur Castillo are you offering to give me some, as zey say, pointers? You hab been doing this longer and are so distinguished at such a young age.” Remy laid it on thick at this point but he was just getting ready to bring it home. “ Actually when I was going over ze freshman class I thought it odd none of zeem have much practice for Showcase Season. What if ve had a little.” He brought his fingers apart to accentuate the point of how “little” the request was, “Competition. You coach a team...how about a team of your Grey Wolves and zey go against a group of students I choose?”



The proposition made Richard smirk, he was keenly aware of what the Junior Vice Principal was doing but nevertheless the thrill of proving oneself superior was one that Richard Castillo was an addict for.

“How would this help you become a better educator?”

“Vell for starters I intend to simply copy what you do." He said it with dry wit and painted on smirk, as it became evident that the Junior Vice Principal was also a bit of a thrill seeker.  "And I’m sure you will tell me if I can improve." He followed up his salient point with another before putting a bow on the matter with a question, "So Monsieur Castillo what do you say? Shall we have a Practice Showcase?”

Meanwhile whenever the students arrive to their rooms there will be a postcard waiting….

_Last semester was your first step into heroics. Now you must take the next step thereby proving you have what it takes to put one foot in front of the other. This is important as  I don’t believe being a hero is just another job or a career to be good at. I don’t begrudge heroes who do as long as they’re saving people in trouble. I do believe that this a calling in the purest sense. I don’t believe one can simply just feel the like this is simply what they do, but rather that whatever their motivations are, they must feel as though saving people is what they must do._

_The freshman class is chock full of talent from top to bottom and you must all work hard if you wish to distinguish yourself within it. Do not sit on your hands get up and get out there, seize every day you have here on campus. Put your all into becoming a hero. I am watching all of you._

*Initiating OP Sequence*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 11, 2017)

*The Bonds Reborn: New Beginning Of Old Connections*

*Defeat births helplessness.

Helplessness births frustration.

Frustration births resolve.*

"Victor!"​​
The petite blonde called out to the youth as her pace quickened to reach him.

"Sofia!" Victor replied casually as turned to face the short girl full, hands hidden within his pockets. Her feet barely had to slow their pace before she reached him, causing her to stumble. Her breath was light as she caught herself, narrowly avoiding smack straight into the young man. Breathing in quick, empty succession, eventually she regained enough stamina to form proper sentence.

"I've... I've been looking all over for...for you!" She began to stand up properly, but a tad bit too soon, and her back remained hunched as she continued. "It's been so long since we last got to chat you know?" Her small frame finally straighten itself out as she stood up properly. With a called heartbeat, she looked over the boy. Suddenly, however, disbelieve covered her face. "Wait...have you gotten taller since last semester?!"

"Did I?" Victor questioned as he looked himself over. "I don't feel any taller, maybe you just got shorter. You've been drinking your milk, right?" The small blonde wore a shocked expression at the remark.

"H-hey, don't joke about that! I just haven't hit a growth spur is all!" She grumbled at him.

"Jeez Sofia, I thought I've told you before, no running in the halls. It's against school regulation." A call yet stern voice called out approaching the two. The slightly taller sister to the worrying blonde appeared with a collected stride towards them.

"Sis...!" Sofia said in the slightest tone of surprise as reached them. Turning towards the purple haired youth, it didn't take her long to join the conversation.

"Glad to see again, Victor. You've been training well since we last met, I presume?"

"Of course!"  The teen stated confidently. "I've been training like crazy! I came up with plenty of new moves I'd like to try out as well, It's gonna be radical!"

"It seems like your usual vim and vigor is as present as always. It's always nice to see that kind of enthusiasm." the girl smiled with a cross of her arms.

"Oh, oh! Did you hear? There's a new vice principle at the school who looks like a cat! He must be suuuuper cute looking, Remmy!"​

"Seriously...?!" Victor emoted in pure surprise. "That's super cool! We have to check him out when get the chance! I wonder what kind he is, maybe Siamese...oh, or one of those alley cat!"

"He's still an authority figure, you know..." Remmy shook her head at the over-eagerness surrounding her. "In any case, as heroes in training in our second semester, I can only assume our training will only get more intense from here on out."

"Oh yeah...that's true." The blonde seemed to groan in pain as reality began to sink it. "Last year was intense as is, I don't even want to think how bad this year will be..."

"I can't wait, personally. I really want to go all out!"

"You seriously are hyped up, huh? Just where does all that come from, anyway?"

"Of course, the most important part of being a hero is pressing forward in adversity, after all." Remmy arms crossed as she allowed her weight to slip to one side of her body, giving of an posture of authority. "And the best way to do that is to have people you can count on help you through it! That's what friends are for, after all." After seeing the excitement for from the two around her for the coming year, Sofia joyously pumped her hands together as she quickly caught on to what her sister was saying.​​
"You guys are right! You can count on me to go Plus Ultra too!"

"I can't wait to see what you two have in store. Your quirks is really amazing!" A smile to make the sun blush radiated from Victor face with a place of his hands on his hips. Sofia seemed to brighten up herself after hearing this, though, her case, it was mostly around the cheek area.

"I...I won't let you down!" She tried to state, only to come off as a soft murmur.

"Hm? You say something?" This question seemed to strike a nerve with Sofia, cause her to become frantic as he struggled to find the words to say.

"In any case, we should get going." Remmy interrupted, saving her sister's life. "We have some dorm shopping to do. We'll see you later."

"Bye bye, then!" And with a wave, the two girls left the scene, leaving Victor once more by himself.

"Now then," He smiled his ever present smile as he place his hands on back of his, leg crossing over another. "Guess I'll see who I can run into. Can't wait to see what happens this time around!" He chuckled.​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 11, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*
*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Jacob *@Chronos _
_*
*_

Dimitri Alexandrof


"Da, da~, my friend here can vouch for me. Can't you tell-

Like an elevator coming down at full speed then stopping, the two twins confronting Dimitri slid down to their knees. He squinted his eyes at the obvious sign of a quirk. Something was keeping them in place from getting up from their knees. He peeked at their clothes and saw it wasn't being held down by any gravity control yet at the same time they didn't have the expressions of obedient servants that would come from brainwashing. On the contrary, their rigid expressions showed ones of rebellion and agitation.

"A quirk that tackles on the subconscious eh? Bah, if one such as I had that quirk, I'd have the girl in a more precarious position. Ah?"

A spoke with his common swift, sharp yet smooth Russian accent. Looking down curiously with an amused grin at the female twin, which was met with an even more harsher glare as she continued to struggle but fail to get to her feet.

"I'd get to moving if I were you, we're making a scene,"

The stranger that helped Dimitri, turned and began to walk away in a hurry. He was most likely expecting the boy to follow behind him, but the sound of metal scrapping and clanging said otherwise. When the interloper would turn around, he found several chunks of metal from the seats, stores and floors concentrating into one spot in front and above Dimitri. Most profusley however was the iron sand being sucked from the ground and into that concentrated spot. When all those materials met, they crafted themselves into the shaped of a large bird equal to the size of Dimitri.

"Scrap Beast: Red Robin"

Facing the unknown boy, Dimitri straightened his stance and folded his arms while behind the mechanical bird, which had it's sights looked onto his 'savior'.

"Don't bullshit me, American. Your play is littered with holes. Trying to act all commendable and lion-hearted to a stranger? Yerunda! What are you after?"

The manifestation of his quirk made its display before the platinum haired youth, gazing upon its grace, his sight focused on its foreign detail. Yet his mien expressed little, his words held strength like that of a ruler “Heroes tend to help the people who need it.”

Dimitri’s eyes flickered for a mere moment then settled into a lax and unamused gaze. For a few seconds, only the sound of the mechanical birds wings flapping and the whispers of the nearby onlookers could be heard while the boy held a thoughtful look on his face. “It just happens I’m a hero myself. Which only gives me the reason to trust you less. Are you trying to help raise your status with little ventures like this? Da~, with all these people in the mall having their cellphones out is an excellent idea. But if you really used your little brain, you could have chosen to just let things escalate and then beat the shit out of me. Now that would give you a more heroic look, yes?”

While listening to his own rambling, a cocky smirk seeped onto his cheek as he thought about his own wit. A noticeable dissonance could be felt between the two, but before they could continue on,

“Well what a coincidence, that makes all four of us heroes. Doesn’t it sis?”

Those words set off an alarm in Dimitri’s head, and when he turned around, he found the twins successfully standing on their own two feet.

“Yeah, I just couldn’t stand listening to your bullshit and then next thing you know, I have enough strength to stand up. Is that how your quirk works, silver-head?,”

“We’re all heroes here, but you two aren’t listed under this mall’s security division like we are, aren’t you? And you just used your quirk on an on-duty Hero. Which means~...”

The sister cracked her knuckles, eyes-looked onto the green-haired boy that made such creepy comments earlier.

“Which means that’s a criminal offense, and now we’re allowed to *beat the shit out of you two*,”


​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2017)

_♪♫♬Yea I'm afraid, like I'm scared as a dog, but I've got a new song, and I want ya'll to sing along

Sing along

Cause the whole, world, loves it when you don't get down
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you make that sound
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you're in the news
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you sing the blues
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)♪♫♬

I'm going to break the fourth wheel here and congratulate all of you for getting to hear my lovely singing voice but this isn't a mixtape. I am going to spin it for you though. Let's start from the top, my name is Bitt Stiles and this ain't the story of how I become the #1 hero. Nah, that's another guy's story but we'll get to that. Still if you want to really understand his story you're going to have to understand my part in it.

_​
*The Story of The Other Guy*
*Chapter 1*
_
There is a special awkwardness to taking a long trip with family, a sort of mutual acceptance once you either run out of things to talk about or you just don't like talking in general. When it's the latter that kind of awkwardness is like wet clothes in cool weather, it's a coldness that sticks to you. Bittan Stiles was not alone in the town car that was driving through downtown San Diego en route to Grand Heroics High. Unlike his first semester he was being accompanied by his grandmother, Shige Nakamura,  who could be described in a few words as a legendary hero from across the Pacific. Her steely mien was a holdover from the prime of her hero career, which took place 3 generations ago in the Silver Age.



"You have a slightly different look about you today, I'm glad you decided to start wearing more presentable attire. You could say that you almost look like Nakamura." The sincerity of her words only served to add to their biting nature. Bitt mumbled incoherently under his breath provoking a stern look from his grandmother. It need not be repeated what he said as they both knew he said it as low as he did because it was no doubt disrespectful.

TWHACK

She knocked him upside the head, hard, the implication of rudeness enough to provoke the physical response.

"You're so sensitive, all I meant is that your eyes remind me a little of your grandfather. It's not something I had noticed from you before and it was nice until you ruined it with that mouth of yours."

Shige's words stung similarly to her slap as the sentiment was comforting to Bittan albeit her delivery was very rough and tumble.He knew he shouldn't feel bad for assuming the worst of her words but nonetheless Bitt did. They continued on in silence for the next few minutes.

"Your mother and father really wish they could be here. I really wish you had come downstairs when they were trying to see you off. I understand your feelings about that father of yours, but your mother is an active hero. You can not take goodbyes for granted when your loved one is a hero. It does not have to be a villain it can easily be an incident or natural disaster, anything can happen in that line of work."

Her nagging tone had an accompaniment of worry, Shige, was worried for a lot of reasons, none of which she felt were appropriate discussion with her 16 year old grandson. That said she was not doing a good job of hiding that worry, for as cold as she could be she was still Bitt's grandmother, his "obubs", or rather oba-san and bubbeh put together. She was like a second mother to him and in fact she was like a second father as well.

"Obubs...I get it but I really don't want to talk about this before I gotta go to school. I need to find my tranquilo. I'll call mom and dad, both, since they're never together, but I just think it's horse... stuff the way they act. I get that I've got some stuff to work on but this family man..." He really did not want to get into it, the area was starting to look familiar meaning it wouldn't take much longer for them to arrive.

"You are actually right...for once." She had a wry smile as she tacked on the end. This was simply the nervous energy of an old woman making her act a little batty but Bitt being away at school gave her a bit of anxiety. He needed a firm hand to guide him.

"Let's just coast. Take the area in, it's not like back home."

"You're right this is not like Japan at all." She corrected him without actually doing it, it was truly a matriarchal ability.

"I'm going to be fine Obaa-san. I didn't get into much trouble last semester. Hey you, mom, and dad said you were just happy I'm not a D-student, I'm a C minus kind of guy. Granny didn't raise no fool, i'm sure I can get to being a straight C this semester."

"You certainly know how to set lofty goals for yourself grandson. But..." Bitt's small gesture wasn't lost on his grandmother yet, it actually a little heartwarming, and yet there was a grim look in her eye. "Did you just call me granny?"

"Oh fuck."

THWACK THWACK THWACK

A few moments later...

The driver stopped around the corner from the school at Bitt's behest.

"Don't take this the wrong way but showing up with you would taint my swag. Can't have the ladies thinking I'm soft and hang out with you."

"Yes, I agree I wouldn't want someone I know to see me with you looking all mangy. You're worried about your reputation when you need to invest in some quality time in a barber's chair so your hair can be a boy's length. Maybe then the 'ladies' would find you to be more masculine."

Bitt and his grandmother shared a long laugh, it was going to be their last one for the time being so they made it count. They may have seemed to have a somewhat antagonistic relationship but there was a whole lot of love being exchanged in their teasing barbs. Bitt grabbed his suitcase and belonging from the car.

"Call me this semester. I'm always here for you koji. Without you around to give me grief, things, well my days are certainly less eventful. Nothing too crazy like calling every day, just every now and again remember I'm somewhere not being annoyed by you."

"You know if you're not careful I'm going to get the impression you don't mind having me around Obubs. Nah, don't worry I won't be a stranger. Anyway see ya when I..." Before he could finish the woman he called "Obubs" had wrapped her arms around him like a boa constrictor saying goodbye to a loved one.

"I love you too. Come on now you gotta let go or else I'm going to say forget it to the whole school thing and live off mom and dad's money." They chucked together as she let go of Bitt and he walked down the street toward the gate of GHH.

*Relationship Course Gained*
Shige Nakamura
The Queen
Level 1:
Bitt can call his grandmother for advice when the going gets tough. She is a wise woman who was a legendary hero in Japan during the silver age. Truly a veteran of the hero business her counsel is second to none as she has seen it all._​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 11, 2017)

*Ready to Roll
-2nd Semester-*​
_*Mimosa Merryweather*
*Portland, Maine - Merryweather's Residence // 10 Years Ago*
_
A five year old Mimi was sitting down on her bed, her eyes wide as she's doing her best to try to read an article about her dad. Mum was in the kitchen, humming as she took care of dinner. Petunia had brought the magazine from work and Mimi had been immediately delighted with the fact that it brought a picture of her dad inside. The girl had very few of those, most of them cut outs from a few articles his family had appeared in and only one actual photograph Petunia had taken of him a long time ago.

The article was hard to understand with her limited vocabulary but she managed to at least read that the lady standing beside him in the photo was his wife and in her arms their newborn daughter. Before she could really understand why, she got up and dashed towards the kitchen to hug her mother while bawling her eyes out.

_*-Present Day-*_

Winter break seemed to be over in a flash. Freya had come over to spend Christmas and New Year's eve with Mimi and her mum and it was a blast to have a friend sleeping over like that. They had spent several nights awake just talking, playing video games and eating snacks and Mimi can't recall the last time she had so much fun during a school break.

Still Petunia was reluctant to see the girls board the plane that would take them all the way across the country. She pulled both girls into a bear hug and cried. Hugging her mum back, Mimi smiled as she tried to ease Petunia's heartbreak. "Don't worry mum, we have Easter break soon and we can still call each other everyday."

"But you're always busy!" Petunia cried. "If it's not school assignments it's part time work, if it's not that it's this! You never ever call and even when I call you it only lasts a minute before you need to go and do something else!"

Not capable of holding it in, Mimi let out a bubble of laughter. "Don't laugh at your own mother!" Petunia admonished, releasing the girl from her monster grip to look her in the eye. "Look at you, you're getting prettier by the day...soon you'll even get a boyfriend like Freya and forget all about me!"

"Oh mumma," Mimi laughed. "I don't have time for dating."

*"What?!"* Petunia screeched, her voice drowning out the female attendant giving the last call for the next flight to San Diego. Alarmed, Mimosa released herself from her mother's grip and pulled Freya with her so they could start walking towards the deck. "What do you mean you don't have time for dating?! Freya! Is she lying?! Don't lie to me, young lady, there has got to be a boy that's caught your sight! And more than a few falling at your feet! You need to tell mum! This is the spring of your lifetime Mimi! *THE SPRING!!!"*

"The plane is leaving mum, I'll call you later!" Mimi shouted over her shoulder as she ran.

"You always say that but you never do!!! At least bring more of your friends over for tea sometime!" Petunia yelled after her.

Turning around after handing her ticket to the flight attendant, Mimosa stared at her mother from afar with a look of disbelief on her face. "Mum, we live 3000 miles away from school!"

*"Excuses!!!! MIMI? MIMI GET YOUR ASS BACK HERE! *Oh, Freya, you're always welcome dear! Don't be shy! Give me a call too sometimes! You can come over for Easter too! Please come over for Easter too!*"*

"Sure Mrs. Merryweather! Thanks for having me over!" Freya shouted back before going in after Mimi.

Ever the obedient child, Mimi would have done as she was told but, really, she had a plane to catch and she wasn't about to miss it and have to pay for a second ticket just because her mum wanted to give her another lecture on the spring of life. Laughing, the girls boarded the plane and Mimi turned off her phone before it blew up with text messages from her mother.

"You know, I'm starting to suspect mum might be a little overprotective..." 

"Only a little?" The girls laughed even though they felt a little guilty for leaving Petunia behind like that. Still, if they had stayed to listen to everything the woman had to say they wouldn't have been able to get to school on time.

A plane ride and a bus trip later, the girls were standing in front of the Golden Eagle's dormitory with giddy smiles. Patting her cheeks to get rid of it, Mimi opened the doors to the building so they could head up and put their things away. Only first years could be seen roaming around campus, as they were expected back in school a little earlier, and it felt oddly lonely.

"I read on the school online forum we're getting a couple of new students," the blond commented as they went up the staircase.

"Wonder if any of them will be joining GE..." Freya added. 

"Aah, but that aside," Mimi paused in front of the room's door to look at Freya and tease her a little. "Looking forward to seeing Roman? Hehe."

Freya's cheeks lit up and her only answer was a nervous giggle as she opened the door and let them inside.

Their things were all where they had left them but the room had obviously had some kind of cleaning maintenance done and the cupboard and mini fridge of their kitchenette had been stocked with some of supplies. Curiously, there was a postcard left on top of their table.

Leaving her travel case by the bed, Mimi got herself a water bottle and sat down to check out the message. Freya left her own case by the door and got some of the snacks out onto the table as Mimi read the note out loud for them. Both of them were quiet for a second as the words sunk in but soon they were grinning at each other.

"The Headmistress won't be able to receive us this semester but she took the time to leave us all a note," Mimi's heart melted with respect for the woman.

"We won't let her down." The nodded together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chronos (Jun 11, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*_
_*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Dimitri *@Kenju _
​The boy began to talk, his assumptions all the negative, Jacob began to sense a misunderstanding, his voice rose "No, you don’t--” but the boy before him continued. His words, audible thoughts trampling over Jacob’s. For a moment, he felt his concentration loosen and after the discussion seemed to have ended yet another voice eclipsed the two. From behind, the twins began to rise from their feet. Their will overpowered Jacobs even if momentarily. Their feet stood with their usual gait, their strength returned to them. Their willing to stay down towards what seemed to be a larger authority figure has vanished by them merely conquering their own doubts. In other words, they wanted to stand and so they did. Jacob could augment the density, but then if what they said was true then if wouldn’t be beneficial for either of them. Damn it… if only this boy would’ve listened earlier, they could’ve been long gone from this mishap…

The green-haired renegade shrunk back at the thought of this potentially ruining his career. His scowl was mixed with frustration and fear. The sudden pressure caused him to lash out at the interloper. “*Chert!* This is all your fault!  You greedy and violent Americans are all the same!”


“Be quiet! You’ll make it worse!” What to do…? What to do…?

“We don’t have to do this… I’m a student of G.H.H. We’ll take any punishment you want, but inciting violence in this close space will just get innocent people hurt.” Jacob tried to reason with the twins, although he did not believe their statement that they’re heroes, impersonation is also a serious crime, but acting almighty in this situation wouldn’t benefit anybody. His internship with Nikolai could help, but that wouldn’t be fair either… He wouldn’t leave this boy to the devices of the law either. What to do? “You can contact the Principal, I’m sure we’re going to get our fair share of work from her and the law. If you need for me to come quietly, I will. Just don’t put any more strain on the bystanders.” 


_“Tch”_ the sister, brash as she has been so far, clicks her tongue in annoyance. The clear fact she was dissatisfied made it obvious that she wanted a slightly different outcome. On the other hand, the brother displayed a warm smile at their lack of aggressiveness. _“Glad that you’re so understanding, I’m positive there won’t be any strong penalties coming your way.”,_ after making his reassuring statement, the boy revealed two pairs of handcuffs from his back pouch.


“Wait. Before that.” Jacob stare turns stern. “Although I am inclined to believe that I was on the wrong here, your actions didn’t show any form of heroism.” The intensity of his stare increased. Jacob needed some clarification first… “Hoisting this kid in the air, and merely just laughing at his shortcoming… Can I at least as why? I don’t I have to tell you, but impersonating a hero is a serious offense. You two are also out of costume. Meaning that your assertion was even less likely to be believable. As students of GHH we have some form of freedom when it come to using our quirks outside. And I know for a fact that as it seems, all requirement were meant for me to use my quirk… But if that isn’t the case, then I apologize. But I’ll need to see you Hero license, first. I think by standard practice, I should be allowed at least this much.”

The boy in green gave Jacob a curious scrutiny. As did the twins over the young hero’s straightforward by-the-books remarks. _“You’re an odd one that’s for sure. We have our licenses right here.”_ after he said that, the two, almost mirroring each other, removed and displayed their hero licenses from their back pockets. The boy’s read;  *‘Jet Shin’.* While the girl’s displayed; *‘Jen Shin’*. “_Our Hero names are Lapis & Lazuli,”_ after Jet finished, Jen stepped in, _“and we’re  not going to wear some lame costumes. Do we look like kids to you?_”. She rudely jabbed. To which the brother gave an apologetic smile for her behavior. 

_“Well, are you satisfied now?”_


“Why did your name have to be Jet…” Cruel reality seemed to have stepped in. Why the hell does he always had to have problems with the tall, dark-haired kids. All of which seemed to inherit the same name. What’s next, they also have True Conqueror in their display. “Yes, I’m sorry. I’ll come quietly.” His judgement got the better of him again, he turned to glare at the youth Dimitri. He was the reason all this commotion was happening, but… “I’m sorry to you too. But it seems we’re cornered. I hope whatever you did was worth it, friend.” A slight shrug and a defeated half-smile. “After you Jen and Jet.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 11, 2017)

*SUNRISE*
_Tales from Grand Heroics High_


___________________

[_Theme_]​
"So this is where I'm staying for the next few years, huh?"

Rai Yagami set his suitcase down on the carpet with a dull thud, smirking as he took his first step into the Golden Eagles dormitory. It was large—larger than expected—with a lavish, albeit messy, common room not quite like the organised muteness he was used to in Japan. The couches had clearly been moved around and not put back where they originally belonged, and all around the room, Rai could make out small pieces of discarded trash littering the carpet. Were Americans really this careless?

Still, it was a place fit for the Rising Sun of Japan. The Golden Eagles were the best, and Rai was also the best: it was practically a match made in Heaven.

"Are you a new student?" someone asked, approaching him from behind.

Rai turned around. The person who greeted him was a somewhat tall, sturdy-looking American boy, with strong features, and short blond hair. _I'll call him... Ameri-kun_, he thought to himself. 

"Rai Yagami, nice to meet you!" he replied energetically with lightly accented English, simultaneously shaking the American boy's hand. "How does it feel knowing that you've just had the honour of being the first student in the school to greet the man who's going to become the greatest hero in the world?"

The American frowned, going along with the handshake but seemingly confused by his words. Perhaps he was too stupid to understand. It was very possible. After all, the average American student's grades were far inferior to that of the average Japanese student's—that was fact. 

Finally, and decidedly ignoring the last part of what he just said, the stupefied American responded. "I'm Brooklyn Alexander," he introduced himself. A pause followed. "Out of interest... Rai, how do you spell that name of yours?"

So he _was_ stupid. _I wonder if he's aware that he has two first names, _Rai wondered as he fished out his student card from his jacket pocket, showing it to Brooklyn. He would have spelled it out himself, but he didn't want to risk any chances of miscommunication. This Brooklyn Alexander was clearly on the slow side of things.  

Brooklyn's frown deepened. "Er, you know this spells 'ray', right? R, a, i?" 

Rai's smirk faded as he frowned back at the American. _Does he not understand how phonetics work? It reads..._ And then it clicked. Ray. It was the _perfect _name for him to use in this new country. "My friend, I hate to be the one who tells you this, but..." He pat Brooklyn on the back, taking back his student card. "You're wrong. It's okay, though, because you just gave me a _great_ idea."

Before the American could speak another word, Rai promptly turned around, picked up his suitcase, and began to make his way towards his dorm room, his smirk returning. Rai Yagami was undoubtedly the superior name, but there was something about the name _Ray_ Yagami that had a certain ring around it. 

_I'm the king, 'round here_
_So don't call me no good_
_I'm the king, 'round here_
_You don't know what you said_
_I'm the king, 'round here_
_So don't call me no good_
_I'm the king, 'round here_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 12, 2017)

Breaking Roman
Roman, The Mad Clown: _An Exclusive Club I_



_*








*

_

_Freya Johanson once asked him, "Why Cyrano? He's a comedian and all, but his story is tragic isn't it?"_
_He then replied firmly before leaving the dark skinned beauty a gentle peck on the cheek, "It is because of his comedy that he is tragic. Cyrano is synonymous with the great clown Pagliacci"_
"And I'm fucking Pagliacci aren't I." The french youth said with stated affirmation rather than inquiry. His voice perfectly in tune with the English language, both pitch and tone mirroring that of a native. He spoke with a frailty that was masked by the robustness of his words. 

"Are you really now? Has your hormonal fueled conscious finally short circuited maggot or do you really think you are the tragic one here?" The youth was accompanied by a tall man with a frame easily misconstrued as slim, his face full of vitality bordering immortality, and possessed weary cold eyes that appeared timeless.




Damian Bourne and Roman Durosier stood together outside the Grand Heroics High gates. Their matching suits suggested a unity and affection that did not exist. Their singular moment of peak embarrassment was accompanied by the fact that the two polar individuals found solidarity and unison in one anther's plight. As per the orders of High Queen & Ruler of All that is Lawful Lady Kito, the two were to appear together at GHH in order to commemorate Roman's first day of the new term. Her informal dictatorial moniker was one that was accurate, both men would rather confront absolute evil than defy Kito Bourne. 

"Did you have to park so damn close?" Roman spat bitterly.
"Hold your tongue unless you wish to lose it. " Damian's threat was treated with the same credibility as a promise. "And did you have to wear the patching suit?"
"You know I had no choice on the subject. I can't be at fault if your wife's a mon-" That moment Roman did hold his tongue and his insolence.

The woman shifting out of the rear passenger seat silenced current and potential rebellion. Before her words could even be said, the quarreling men instinctively put an end to their bickering. Kito Bourne was regal even when she was not trying to be. She was graceful without movement and possessed a warmth that could be felt even when away from the soothing sensation of her touch. Kito Bourne was a princess in name and title, but to the those who caught a whiff of her presence she was excellence. She knew it too.

"My two boys." She cried with a tenderness that masked a potential for great torment. Her attempt at a hug was answered immediately and the two men, "her boys" embraced her in a warm complete hug. Roman and Damian's matching suits and Kito's earnest happiness conveyed an image of a loving intimate family. 

This sense of kinship quickly registered in Roman's mind and the it's frightening implications nearly made him pale.

Kito reacted with maternal quickness as he placed a gentle caress against the teenager's cheek. "Roman dear, you're burning up."

"I told you to get some rest last night maggot, don't you see you're making her upset?" Damian's care for his wife disguised the concern he had for his pupil.

"Oh hush *you. *Is it not you who is always keeping him up all night with your stories." She reproached her husband with a frighteningly accurate depiction of his mannerism. "Oh when I was your age I could kill three pen in a bar with a pencil." It's childish Damian, don't you think? Bragging to an impressionable youth about your so called glory days. You sound like an old man with an ineptitude that has made it that the only think he *can *get up is his beer. Hmph, bragging about your prime before you've even seen it yet. It's a bit sad isn't it, Damian-*dear." *

Damian retreated instantly.

_Look at these two,_ Roman ruminated. _They fight like some crazy dysfunctional family. Why did Damian invite me to spend the term break with him and Kito in New York. I would have been fine on the streets._

His mind found itself once more grappling with the implications that the series of changes in his life held for him. Being with Freya, the presence of Damian and Kito who seemed to resonate with him in every way. He had found peace with them during the past months even though he did not want to. They made him happy and content but they also made him fearful. After all, in this story he was Pagliacci. The clown's good spirit is really just a front for depravity. 





_
_​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 12, 2017)

Daniel Riley
The Return​Daniel stepped off of the bus at the entrance to the school with a conflicted mix of feelings.  He made no effort to alter them, he wasn't sure which was the 'right' way to push them anyway and these things were better worked out on their own.

The break had been relaxing, and stressful.  Seeing his parents had been a welcome familiarity and a foreign detachment.  They had been polite, of course, it would have been bizarre if they hadn't.  But at the same time he could tell they were more than concerned with him.  Academically he had done well, of course, so he had ample stories to tell them of what he had learned and how he was doing.  On the flip side the more practical matters, especially the extracurricular activities, well, generally they were not stories he could tell his parents.

Oddly they didn't push, they stepped around the elephant in the room with the same awkward grace that he displayed.  On more than one occasion he wondered just how much they knew about what happened, he'd have to remember to talk to his roommate and see if his parents were trying to get him to spy for them.

Still, awkwardness aside, it was nice to have a break and to see his family again.  California was nice but it wasn't the same as Nebraska.   And when he wasn't avoiding drama he had to admit there were worse problems in the world than parents that were concerned for him.

He looked up at the entrance as he carried his bags, this was the cause of the other set of mixed feelings.  He couldn't deny the feeling that this place had become his home, of sorts.  But at the same time it was the source of more pronounced failures than he had ever known.  And while part of him was excited to be back, because he had grown and learned more in the first term than he could have imagined, he could feel the dread in the back of his mind.

Not of injury, while he didn't exactly look forward to those he wasn't concerned with mortality.  But the fact that he didn't seem to match up to any of the students physically was a very pronounced fear.  He could ace as many written tests as he wanted to, but he knew that out in the real world that would matter for nothing if he didn't have the skills to back things up.

Shaking his head he walked in to the school.  That was not a thought that he had time for.  His whole life he had been driven to move forward for success.  His friends in soccer had first dubbed him 'Rush' based on how he aggressively charged forward for the ball, fighting for it the entire game.  The truth was that was simply his nature, Rush forward, take control, and succeed.  If life shifted directions, well, pick yourself back up and Rush again.  Ultimately you can't succeed if you never try, and today was a new day.

He picked things into a jog as he entered the school grounds.  There were only so many minutes in the term, no sense in wasting the first ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 12, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Rappel de la valeur*

"Inutile, inutile, inutile..." 

These words, repeated in a hypnotic chat not unlike that of a forked-tongued prophet insighting fear into the gullible and weak of heart, filled the bubble that Depri found himself in, laid in the middle of the campus on some grass. His face rudely pressed up against the unsuspecting turf as he muttered  the same phase over and over again to himself with unyielding tempo. From his perspective, the only reason he wasn't be sinking into the ground, weighed down by the forces of this world rejecting his very existence on this planet, trying to bury him underneath the soil and hide him from sight, was because the ground itself wanted nothing more to do with him than his pachydermic feet stomping around on it's innocence land. Perhaps, however, this was incorrect, and his mind had clouded itself in exaggeration of his in his self worth, or lack there of. Of course, this should have been obvious to him from the start. What grand force would bother with acknowledging his being? If anything, that's too much a compliment to his relevance in the grand scheme of things, who was his to presume that he could hold over such an important place in the mind of anyone, let alone some greater presence? 

And yet here he was, laying down not dissimilar to a corpse blown out into the ground due to a massive car wreck caused by the driver's own ineptitude at being able to apply their motor skills and as a result causing mass property damage, wasting police and emergency resources, ruining heavens above knows how many people's day, and generally being a waste of cells and DNA. Mumbling like a mad man on the brink as returning students and new ones alike took mind to actively avoid such a display of shame and miserable existence, he mind could only wonder at how much of miserable disgrace he was, and how much returning to his family for the break had reminded him of that. 

One might assume that being the offspring to not only a hugely established, rich, successful hero company responsible for the uprising for a fair share of Mighty Elites and out right excellent heroes, but also a family of famous, top ranking heroes, Deprimeun was someone who was accustomed to a certain echelon of living and pampering. Rich beyond necessity, born into successful without needing to make an effort in his own, getting whatever he wished simply because of his pedigree. Yes, one would be safe to assume that kind of life is the one Deprimeun had come from, but this reality is not reality.

*Prestige* requires *Worth
Worth* requires *Use
Use* requires *Reliability*

The Lepires are a family who hold an especially high standard in the hero world for their accomplishments both as heroes as well as directors of heroes, responsible for some of the biggest names on the modern hero scene through careful training, precise selection, and endless grit. Ultra Plus is not motto, it is a life style, a pillar by which one must set their morals by, and must be instilled into everyone and anyone who wishes to associate with this family. Their beginnings as a small pilgrimage during the turbulent times when quirks were still being sorted, where hell awaited those with it in their home country, they saw their chance to make a name for themselves when a most novel idea came about; Real life superheroes. They clung on to this belief, scratching, biting, and climbing their way up the latter with every breath they took and then some to get to being the immovable titans they had become. This, however, was far from enough, for to simply stand at the top would discredit all their actions up til then, to chose to simply to rest on laurels was not an option to this family, they would rise to the top of the top, past the 'Oh-so-great' 7 Pillars, and they would stand at the top of the world as saviors, as beacons of hope to the rest of the country, nay, the rest of the world. 

This, is a few words, is why Deprimeun's worthlessness was simply unacceptable, and his family spared no expense at reminding him of this during the break, especially in comparison to his sister Nadine.
----------
"So in short, rising to the top of my class in the first semester wasn't a problem in the slightest in the end." Her confident smiled pressed against her hand as she held her face in it. Leg over the other hidden by the dinner table, she swung it carelessly as she continued to speak. "I was worried about the competition I would have there, there was no lack of talented students there, after all. In the end though, I managed to maintain my superiority." 

"*That's good to hear, Nadine.*" A voice, loud, commanding and powerful in in this low and reassuring tone blew over the table, entering from the direction of sturdy looking man of pure white hair, built atop years of grit and strife, battle after battle, Herculean as an insult as father to this generation of the main family. "I had no doubt that you would be able to do so. Any less would be an embarrassment." 

"You've come very far, dear!" A womanly voice called out from a maiden fair enough to make Snow White green. "Your father and I can't wait to see what your capable off this term."

"You might even be able to graduate early at this rate, yeah? Just like me, talk about high marks!" A tall, lanky looking young man called out from across the table. 

"It'll be, like, so good to have another pair of reliable hands on deck." A girl who's trendiness bordered on the edge between gaudy and beyond gorgeous mentioned as she twiddled away on her phone.

"We should not get ahead of ourselves. She still has a way to go before graduation, let us not forget." A voice, warm yet straight, cut through setting its flag and establishing it's own working economy and education system. The voice’s owner was very much similar to who you would believe it to belong to. "Leticia, could you please put your phone away at the dinner table?" The girl looked up for only one second, a sharp look of distant crossing her face before doing as she was told.

"Ugh. Whatever." Then, without missing a beat, the even tempered looking man turned his attention to the shaking ball in the corner of the table.

"Deprimeun. How goes your school work?" He could almost feel the spoon he was picking up his food fall into his throat. Is in a state of absolute shock, he must have mutter something to the effect of questioning this, but it was far too gurgled to understand in most circumstances. “Is there a problem?” The man asked with curiosity. The eyes of the entire family were on him now, staring him down,analyzing him, awaiting a proper response. He had been in this situation enough time to be able to catch himself and enunciate properly, albeit quietly.

“I...I did will well for the first term. I didn’t top the grades charts or anything, but-”

“*Unacceptable.*” The white man stated in a response and tone Deprimeun could only expect, yet not prepare for. Even as he trained himself he still winced in response at that stern comment

“ ‘Doing well’ simply isn’t proper of our family name, Deprimeun. You understand that, right?” The mother voice, despite having less of an edge that his father’s, retained a similar tone perhaps more malicious. “To excel and become the very best at what we do, it’s not so much a tradition as it is a birthright. Generations before us climbed from the very bottom of the deepest pits to reach the heavens.Through endless blood, sweat and tears, through discrimination and complications, through all of that they reach the top. The top that mostly people can’t even imagine properly, the top were even those who give it everything they have don’t come up to snuff, the top where only the highest pedigree can hope to succeed. Don’t you plan reaching there by simply doing well?”

“N-no...I mean..yes...I-”

“A child who cannot achieve excellence is no child of this family.”

“No room for slackers, dude.”

“...I understand.”

“Do you?” Nadine questioned. “I don’t believe that’s entirely accurate.”

“I’ll try harder this next term...”

“Try harder?” Nadine almost laughed as her words grew more venomous with every syllable. “You think this is some participatory event? That giving it your all and trying your best means anything? Do you think you’ll get a nice wittle trophy for just showing up?” From mocking to agitated, her assault unopposed. “Words like that reveal your true nature you know, are you even taking any of this seriously?” Deprimeun could mumble out a single noise in response before she continued. “The only reason you think like that is because you have other people to depend on. You don't have to lift a single finger and you're provided with food, clothes, an income, a home, while the rest of us haven’t had no luxury to be hung up on such things. All of our families responsibilities will fall onto us and we have to be ready to do whatever it takes to not only uphold but surpass our own name.”



“I…”



“Isn't it about time you grew up and acknowledged our situation!?” She snapped. “Because right now, you’re useless to us. Absolutely _*useless*_. All you’re good for is leeching of everything this family has fought so hard to get.”

Silence of the dead.

“Scaaaaaaaaarrrryyyyyyy~” The lanky boy proclaimed almost laughing. “Sis sure gets her point across when she wants, eh?”

“I’ll be finishing my meal in my room now, mother, father.”

“*You are dismissed.*” 
----------
His first night back home was all the reminder he needed of his place in the world, and the all the time afterward was to drive it in deeper still. He hadn’t bother reading the leader the headmistress had sent out, no doubt full of colorful and imposing ways of reminding him what a meaningless pile of garbage he was and requesting at have some dignity this year and not completely embarrass himself.

Considering he was still on the ground mutter to himself, that proposition was…

_"Inutile, inutile, inutile..." _


​


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 13, 2017)

Enter The Emerald Dragon Of Ares
*Honor Before Glory, Glory Before Failure*
*








*

 

The weight of one's life is lessened with the loss of honor. One cannot simply live without honor, and as I rested
my head against the comfy furniture I thought about my own honor— unbreakable and firm. Yes, a man needs a creed, order must exist in order for there to be baransu—people need balance. I directed my view at the two Ares freshmen moving in and out of the room carrying still wrapped furniture.

"Aye, Tora you meditating or something? Whenever you've finally unlocked the Avatar State and mastered the elements let me know so you can give us a hand. "The impertinent youth said, just another American barbarian. "That way you can help us lug the rest of this stuff, I wouldn't wanna kill your zen, so take all day."

I fumbled out of my make shift bed with the grace of a monkey. "Whoops. Me forget about work, sorry Tristan-san."
The tall oaf known as Tristan smirked, full of derision. The smug fool. "How can you call this work? We're practically slaves here."

"It's just like Raymond to have us moving his stuff for him. That lazy fucke-" Tristan silenced his smaller and intellectually weaker companion, a neanderthal whose name has even lesser worth.

"Are you fucking stupid man?! You know not to call him that, Jabberwockee isn't a chump, and you never know if he's listening." Tristan's gaze slid imperceptibly toward my direction and then darted back to the nameless fool. His gesture expressed secrecy. _Watch your mouth, his buddy is with us_, all this was conveyed with a simple gesture, one that was supposed to be hidden. Americans, as transparent as water.

"Ah, baka. Tristan-san no worry, I won't tell Mr. Raymond." I said with false sincerity.

"See, Tora's school. What did I tell you. Chinese chinks have this code, it's that bushido creed. They can't snitch because of honor and shit, else they got to cut their bellybutton. I read about it in a book man, shit is wild." I often find myself wondering why I allow these barbarians to speak so freely.

The two immersed themselves in their laughter. Honor is everything and without it one loses their face. Honor necessitates that I cut these two down for their insolence and disrespect. I restrain myself before I can entertain the idea. No, that is what *Toranaga *would do, and you are not Toranaga—not to these sub-humans. I must exist as *Tora* to these barbarians. The act of speaking pidgen—fragmented English and an accent thick in tone, was a mere convenience. I often find that Americans are slaves to their predispositions. They allow their naturally flawed judgements to drive them. What these barbarians see is a small and stout tan skinned youth—green hair being the only glaring addition. They let their guard down and instantly see me as inferior, unable to see the disparity between tiers. Speaking pidgin reinforced that flawed view and provided a kind of self protection. 

"Where is Raymond-san?" I spoke sharply, cutting into their laughter. Their brutish laughter ceased and they looked at me with puzzlement and contempt. To them I was still Tora, the five-seven monkey, the Jap they mistook as Chinese(ignorance is appalling. in these Americans), but the reality that I was The Emerald Dragon did not change. They began to understand that difference clearly, the act of calling Jabberwockee *Raymond* was evident enough to emphasize that we existed in different worlds. Strength was law at The Ares School of Heroics and it's authority and prevalence meant that Tora-chan would always be above them.

"He's chilling at the mall, probably checking out the Grand Heroics chicks." Tristan said.

"Ooo, I hear it's their first day back too. Wanna go down and meet him up? The dudes in Chula Vista are always talking about them San Diego girls. There's this one Freshman with weird eyebrows, but her rack man —she's got huge t-"

"Women no good for young hero." I interjected the nameless fool's hormonal rambling. 

We hauled the rest of the furniture forward, finishing the hard labor. 

"Come on Tora, don't be a pussy. You'll be missing out." Tristan paused and allowed himself to sink into rumination, yes barbarians can think. Surprise.

"GHH kids are among the best in the nation. That use to be us back in the day before they came along. Don't ya wanna check out the competition? See what kind of threats there are to Ares?"
I gave his words heavy consideration. I found my answer. While these buffoons sought the comfort of the false illusion of women, I would witness first hand the capabilities of Grand Heroics. Yes. I was not like these sub-humans. As shinobi I was duty bound to observe potential enemies to the realm.

"Yes I go to mall and see kids of Grand Hero school. Bring meiyou to Ares School, I will."

"Dope!" The two cried. We sat our backs down after the hard labor, thinking of the day that awaited us.

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Michael Young
Back to School
*
@SoulTaker​
As he stepped off of the bus from the airport and struggled slightly to drag his bags through the bus door, Michael took a deep breath as he made his way to the entrance to the high school. While part of him was glad to actually be back at working towards his Hero career, he still wished that the break between semesters was longer than the paltry week he had.

Spending time with his family was just what he needed to help deal with all the crazy events the semester before. While his parents were mostly concerned about his grades and the friends he may have made, his cousins tended to ask more personal questions. Sun in particular tried to grill him to see if he found a girlfriend during his time there, to which Michael immediately denied. Of course, such denial ringed hollow considering the vast majority of contacts he had built over his first semester were girls his age. Sun, in his infinite mercy, decided to proclaim Michael's supposed "conquests" to all in the house, calling him a 바람둥이 (player). Such an incident prompted a half hour discussion with his parents and aunt Bora to explain everything.

After that outburst was finished, of course, someone else demanded his attention; this time, it was his grandfather Gun, wanting to know just how his grandson's training was doing. After describing the details of his missions, Gun scoffed and said that he needed to take his training more seriously. To this point, he took Michael under his wing; for the next three days, Michael would have to contend with the absurd challenges grandpa Gun had left for him. First it was walk across this river by using several submerged bamboo shoots as stepping stones. The catch was that he was able to use his Quirk, but had to cross without getting wet. Then it was time for him to sit on the floor of a pool and attempt to leave the pool while dry with his Quirk. 

The hardest task he had been faced with was when he had keep himself warm while sitting on top of an ice cube in the middle of a large freezer room. The catch was that he could not melt the ice cube at all, nor could he heat the room by a single degree. Michael had to deal with these arduous tasks on top of his grandfather's classic "sparring" (if one considers getting beaten like an empty drum sparring).

Michael grimaced. Days later, and his body was still feeling the effects of his training efforts. As he reached the front of the school, he pushed the soreness of his body from his mind as he began to run towards the front door. As he ran over, he caught glimpse of a few of his friends, as well as some faces he did not recognize. Amongst the group, there was one specific person he ending up bumping into.

That one person was Bittan Stiles. "Oof! Sorry there - " Michael immediately stopped as he recognized the person he knocked into.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 13, 2017)

*Stained Hands- New Dawn
*
_His fingers were claws, wrapped around the throat of a helpless child. His breath was hot, wet, predatory, his knee planted over his victim's chest. Blood, warm and sticky, he could taste it, feel it. Was it his own, or that of his prey? Either way, it nourished him, kept him strong.

The knife. Not one he grasped in his hand, but one that grew from his arm, as though an embodiment of his hatred. He tasted blood as his jaws met into a grin. He clenched his teeth of twisted steel in anticipation, and his arm plunged down into his victim's-
_
Donovan Wong awoke. He registered the sweat across his form. The 15 year old Golden Eagle couldn't quite remember what had shook him to wakefulness. At the same time, he had experienced this phenomenom often enough to figure it out easily enough. _That _incident, his first step into the world of heroes. For a few weeks after that, he'd thought that he'd consider backing out, stepping away from this nightmare, the world that had only brought him anger and despair. But he'd never _truly _believed he would have truly backed off.

Part of it was his mother, of course. She'd insisted he'd leave the Grand Heroics High after their massive screw-up. She was partly right of course- even if they weren't directly involved in the affair they were responsible for...well, massive irresponsibility in letting a bunch of kids go around fighting an elite criminal ring. 'Course, the main reason was 'for his safety'. He _had _emerged from that conflict rather fucked up, looking like he'd gone 10 rounds with Godzilla. Of course, Donovan would hear nothing of that crap- the more that naggy bitch went on, the more he sought to prove that was a mere pebble in the road.

But moreso, he felt like turning back would be sweeping this under the carpet- he had to move forward, tackle this head on. If he gave up on becoming a Hero, that'd br as good as admitting to the depths of what he'd done to the life of a boy his own age, that he had murdered-

He gripped his fist together to break from this...guilt trance, if it could be called that. It was then he registered that he had already changed out into his sports gear and was chewing on some oatmeal in the Golden Eagles mess. He was one of only 3 people in the mess, and the sky was still a deep blue. He'd risen earlier today for good reason. Today was a big day- not _the _big day, but still.

And sure enough, the captain burst into the mess. He wasn't _really _late, Mikey was just an overenthusiastic fellow. In this instance he was slightly justified- he desperately wanted the cup for the Golden Eagles.

"Oi, Don, get your ass to the grounds! We can't start without ya!"

"Yeah, be right on it." 

Rolling his eyes slightly, Donovan downed the rest of his oatmeal and got to his feet. Entering the Grand Heroics high, the last thing he wpuld have expected would be to end up in Golden Eagles Rugby Team. He had something rather more...intellectual in mind, something he could truly be passionate about. The greater part of Donovan's life could be defined by quirk training...and studying. Most studying, really. Both academically and for personal interest. High school, he believed, would have represented a furthering of such passions. This was not to say he disliked the Rugby Club- on the contrary, he quite enjoyed the sport and the company there- but he could not help but feel he had signed on out of desperation, hoping to competitve and physical activity would drive the guilt from his mind.

He was in the field now. The air was almost virulently cold, made moreso by that he had taken the form of concrete- Donovan's quirk he referred to as Adaptive Empathy, which enabled him to take the material of anything- well, _most_ things he touched for upwards of 10 minutes. He could take the properties of 2 if he had been so inclined- but ever since his first mission, he had been unable to do so.

Donovan's skin was now a dull, rough grayn and he might have been an odd sight had the other members of his team not been 'suiting up'. Dredger was taking the form of some prehistoric theropod- an Abelisaurid of some kind, likely a _Majungasaurus. _Donovan never had a anything more than a fleeting interest in prehistory but during that period he consumed its knowledge voraciously, as he always did.

"Oi, if you guys aren't finished dawdling 'round there, we gotta make sure we are all on the same page as to how we are gonna maul the Red Lions, yeah? Get over!" Mikey called to them on his thick, if undefined accent from across the field. The 3rd year upperclassman and captain of the Eagles' Rugby team had been itching to have a go at the Lions for a while now, who had crushed them for several years, all 3 of which he had been privy to. This time, they met in the semis as waa fairly apparent- even if the Support and General departments had been stepping up their game lately, this championship was always going to be between the 3 main Hero houses- the Eagles, Lions and Wolves.

"Alright, first off, Dredger, no biting. We all know how that nearly ended up the last match. Your main job is to run interference, cockblock those ruddy bastards with your size, tank any sneaky shit they have in mind. You go all Jurassic Park on them again and it could be game over right there for all of us."

He turned back to the rest of the team. "'Kay, I expect you lot to know this already, God help us if any of you don't, but let's go over- Jim, Oliver and myself will be taking the frontal offense. No doubt they'll have planned for that, so Big Jack will take charge behind with his boys for the counterattack. Rest of you will need to be flexible- defense and offense- focusing heavily on defense has never worked with the Lions' quirk strategies so we need to press hard on them. Dredger should take care of most of the defendin'. We all in on that?"

The team asserted their agreement in unison. Smiling slightly, Mikey continued.

"All the Lions are tough little buggers, but the few we have to focus on- Lex. Shithead's been a rosy little thorn in everyone's sides for years, because apparently that kind of crap falls under fair play. Dredger, the Jacks and I can keep him at bay. Calthus brothers-keep them apart, or things might get messy. Rest is a matter of your strengths and weaknesses, you should know by now how to cover each other, yeah?"

Donovan scratched his chin- he had left it slightly unshaven lately out of uncharacteristic irresponsibility. "I got a bad feeling about Collins, Mike. Dude's been more front and centre lately amongst the Lions, think we should give him more notice?"

"Ah, that snotty brat with the sonic blasts. Those things...dodge them, tank 'em...shouldn't be a damn problem if you aren't a wuss." Donovan laughed with the rest of the team. "A'ight, enough boring chatter....teams of 6, you know the drill."

Donovan smirked as he stepped into the field.  Today, he'd shut that crap from his mind, rip the Lions several new ones, and do the Eagles proud. And hopefully, that would end the darkness that had marked this winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 13, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: D'une Manière Ou D'une Autre Toujours De La Manière D'autrui*

"Hey, hey, *HEY*!" A powerful voice, armed in authority, bellowed out from a yet unknown source onto the field. Booming with the concussive force almost mimicing a cannon firing during a seafaring excursion met with adversity. Brown, leather clad boots guilded in golden buttoning and laces marked their presence in the earth as they stomped forward, scuffing the all too present scratch marks already on them. The marched forward, carrying an authoritarian with light brown hair, matching brown vest and trousers, and in hand totting a black riding crop in and with a clear disposition to use. Reaching the area that the white hair child lay he wasted no time in getting his attention, cracking his crop violently as he spoke. "Hey, hey! What's the big idea here, kid? What's going on!?"

Deprimeun, at first unaware of who exactly he was referring to, moved his eyes to stare at the young man. Upon further observation, he was more than likely a second year students, the air that surrounded him brimming with experience and maturity. His brows were fairly thick and furred down with a scowl to stare down back at him, though it wasn't nothing compared to looks people normally give him, it was still of note. His chest was as broad  as a puff adder staring down a massive beast, his size most definitely betraying his height.  It seemed as though there was some kind of threat in the immediately area, causing him to bring forty his most intimidating stance, though what this devilishly threat could be he had not the slightly of a clue. Whatever it was, though, Deprimeun hoped it would go solve with as little conflict as possible. He had been laying down mumbling for a while and hadn't heard any sort of commotion go on, even with the sounds of his own self deprecation, he more than likely could have heard some kind of unusual event to spur on such a response.

"Hey, hey, *HEY*! Who exactly are you anyway!? You're making a scene, already! Chanting your weird satanic mumbo jumbo on the ground, don't obstruct the mood going on here!" The young man asserted, snapping his riding crop to the side to punctuate his points.

In a moment, Deprimeun worthless, dope-like mind managed to completely ascertain the situation that was going on, and with it, felt an oncoming wave of shame and self loathing at his current behavior. How could be so selfish? So dense? So immeasurably immature? He had done nothing less that strain the feelings of the people around him with his display of shameless self importance, acting out in public his own miniscule problems when the new semester had just begun. When hopes and dreams where at their highest, friends meeting together once more, rivals once more pushing each other to their limits of capabilities, a fresh, new start to move forward in life and let go of the pains of yesterday. His excistance here served as a blockage to that, no, rather, a plague upon it, reaching deep into their bodies and slowly killing that enthusiasm, decaying and draining it like dried fruit in the desert morning. 

"Hey...ain't that the kid that's been acting like a weirdo since the front gate?"

"You mean the one who can't keep from shaking in his boots?"

"I think I remember him from last semester too..."

"Wasn't he always like that, or am I thinking of someone else?"

"Wonder what his deal is..."

"Who cares, just avoid him, alright?"

"I guess."

"Yeah, he just seems like bad news looking at 'em."

Of course, how could he had forgotten? His foolishness really knew no boundaries, how could he had forgotten so easily? Caution, he had completely forgotten about caution. Regardless of intent, when people see someone like him, someone so wrapped up in his own weakness and worthless state of being, they clearly want to avoid being involved in such a situation, it was simply human nature. Being around someone like that, a constant annihilator of moods, totting doom on shoulder and gloom on the other, is like forcing one's self to agree to allow bugs to crawl all over them. An unpleasant experience with no benefit, no point, only discomfort and awkwardness. This was all magnefied by the face they were all suppose to be heroes. Heroes! Beacons of light and hope to inspire others and bring heart to those heartless. How would one expect to become one with such a demeanor?  There is no place for someone like that. 

Rising to his feet, somewhat dazed due to being in a trance for so long, he turned to bow to his senior. "I apologize for my behavior." In response, the stern looking man clicked his tongue as he crossed his arms in a dissatisfied manner. 

"If that's the case, then it won't be happening again, yeah?" He seemed to ask rhetorically. Even so, Deprimeun replied with a curt "Yes." In response. The situation, for the most part, had seemed to blow over, and with the main trouble removed, the young man then turned to the crowd forming around them. "Hey, hey, HEY! What's the big idea!? He's already up! Get on with your days already! You don't have long before classes start! Get a move on!" He reprimanded scornfully, and with that the students began to scramble in various direction, mumbling something about the militant of a student and his viciously authority with only being a second year.

 Deprimeun began to shuffle away meekly as the crowd moved and dispersed. He really had no idea of what to do until classes started, not like there was much he could do. Without anything close to friend here, and his stuff moved into his room, he had no direction. No purpose. He moved without reason, and he continued to walk, to where he didn't not know, his shoulders and head were too slumped towards the ground to see anything besides it, he just hoped he didn't bump into anybody.​


----------



## Island (Jun 13, 2017)

*LET THEM EAT CAKE!*
William Westley
​Westley removed the pan from the oven and placed it on the countertop. "Bake the sponge cake for twenty to twenty-five minutes," he read aloud from a page displayed on his smartglasses. "Okay, that's done. Now what...?"

He stared down at the sheet pan and the sponge cake that just finished baking. "Let the cake cool down. If you wish, trim the crust," he continued reading.

"Of course I'll trim the crust," he announced, placing his hands on his hips and puffing out his chest. "I'm the best, so anything I make should _also_ be the best!"

Even Westley doubted this, however.

He considered himself to be a man of many skills, but at the same time, he recognized that there were some – few and far between but nonetheless _some_ – skills that he did not possess. Among those, there was one that he would never be able to master, no matter how many online tutorials he watched.

Cooking.

He didn't think that he could create a culinary masterpiece the same way that everything else he produced (or purchased) was one.

Maybe he _shouldn't _have kicked out the Grand Heroics Cooking Club. He had waltzed into the clubroom and told its occupants that he buried a briefcase with a hundred thousand dollars somewhere on campus.

_"If you can find it, then it's yours for the taking, but you better watch out, somebody else might get there first!"_ Westley explained as the club members rushed out the door, practically tripping over one another.

_"Heh,"_ the young man laughed as he locked the door behind him, at that point having the clubroom and all its resources to himself.

In retrospect, maybe one of the club members could have been useful. He could have had him or her show him how to bake this cake. He didn't want him or her do to it for him, of course, because otherwise, he might as well have just hired a professional.

Even eliciting outside help felt wrong, however. "This is something I have to do alone," the young man decided. "It has to be _me_ who bakes this cake."

He sighed deeply to himself before returning his gaze to the sponge cake.

He reached for a knife that he set aside prior to starting and ran the knife across the perimeter of the cake, culling the edges. Then, he brushed it along the top, removing any crustiness from an otherwise perfect specimen.

Next, Westley flipped the sponge cake onto a metal tray. He brushed his knife against the once-bottom, now-top of the cake, again removing any imperfections.

Finally, the young man reached for a round cookie cutter. Once firmly in his grasp, he began pressing it against his sheet of sponge cake.

"Perfect~!" he exclaimed, holding up the circular piece of sponge cake, destined to become one of two layers per mini-cake.

"Prepare the diplomat cream and set aside," he read aloud, setting his knife down. "Okay, that part is already done because, you see, somebody of my pedigree has the foresight to do these things in advance. It's called multitasking and is the reason why people like me are successful."

He pressed his finger against the device, scrolling down. "Brush the first cake layer with delicious homemade raspberry jam. Then add bananas, chocolate, and the diplomat cream," he continued. "I don't _have _homemade raspberry jam, but I'm sure one of these plebeians has some store-bought stuff around here somewhere."

Westley hated store-bought food with a passion. If somebody didn't get his or her food from the source, then what was the point? That person might as well go outside and eat a handful of dirt with a side of tree leaves.

Still, desperate times called for desperate measures. If he was fortunate, then she wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Though, if she couldn't, then what did that say about her and her pedigree? Did he really _want _somebody would couldn't tell the difference between artisan raspberries and store-bought ones?

"The heart wants what the heart wants." The young man resigned himself to his fate, heading over to the refrigerator in search for some raspberries.

"Though," he thought aloud, grabbing a jar of crushed raspberries and various other refrigerated ingredients that he would need. "According to this _other _article, princess cake is made of alternating layers of sponge cake, pastry cream, and a thick-domed layer of whipped cream. You're not supposed to have fruit or chocolate. I have no idea why this novice has me putting raspberries on mine."

"I have the mind to write them a stern letter. Maybe I'll even threaten to foreclose on them and whatever squalor they call a home," he grumbled. "That'll show 'em."

As Westley approached the counter, placing the raspberries down, an idea came to him. "Aha! That's it! I'll put raspberries on the princess cake! If she tells me that they don't belong, then she's _certainly _the one for me! She gets bonus points if she identifies that these are store-bought raspberries and not artisanal ones! You sir, William Westley, are brilliant!"

Westley then grabbed a butter knife and used it to slasher the raspberry jam on the first of many mini-cakes. Once the jam was equally distributed across the sponge cake, he laid down several strawberries, then some banana slices, and then some chocolate chips. Finally, he wiped the butter knife, dipped it into a jar of diplomat cream, and spread it across the amalgamation of chocolate and various fruit.

As he did this, he read, "Place the second layer on top, pressing down slightly. Then, with the diplomat cream, make a dome on top about one to two inches high."

"Alright, time for the second layer. You're on a roll here, Westley," he nodded with approval, carefully placing a second layer of sponge cake on top of the diplomat cream.

He spent the next couple minutes molding a dome of diplomat cream on top of the second layer, starting with a two-inch tall dome and then using an offset spatula to smooth cream along the sides.

Then, as per the instructions, he coated the cake with powdered sugar.

"Place the cake in the refrigerator as you prepare the marzipan," he read from his smartglasses. "Hah, little does this plebeian know that I've already prepared the marzipan. I'm the best, after all, and the best doesn't wait until the last-minute to do things."

He continued onto the next step. "Roll the marzipan out very thinly. Then, cut out rounds that are large enough to cover the entire cake. Finally, drape the marzipan over the cake and smooth out any wrinkles with your beautiful hands."

Westley blinked, staring down at his hands.

"Why, yes, my hands _are _beautiful. Thank you for that, random blogger." He smirked, quietly deciding that maybe he _wouldn't _foreclose on whomever wrote this tutorial.

The young man got back to work, following the instructions to the letter. First, he laid out the marzipan. Next, he cut them into rounds. Then, he draped the rounds over the cake. Finally, he moved onto refining his work: smoothing out the wrinkles, trimming the edges, and adding a rose-shaped candy on the top.

"Excellent," Westley leaned in, admiring his now-finished baked good. "One down. Only five more to go. This went... better than I thought."

Westley found himself surprised by how well this went. The last time he tried to cook something, he ended up burning down his kitchen, and yet, not was the kitchen still standing, but he had created something that looked halfway decent.

"I'm the best~!" Once more Westley placed his hands on his hips and puffed out his chest. "This is the best Swedish princess cake ever."

Westley's smile grew even wider. "She's gonna be enamored by my superior cooking ability, or as the unwashed masses like to say: bitches love cake~!"


----------



## Hollow (Jun 13, 2017)

*
Stepping Stones
-A Visit to the Nurse's Office-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
Nurse's Office - GHH*

Midst snacks and laughter, Freya and Mimi finished putting away their things and were free to do whatever they wanted. Having a few places she wanted to visit, Mimi left the room first and headed downstairs to leave the dormitory. Already, there was some sort of commotion going on in the common room but the girl chose to flash through it without giving it much attention. The freshmen got the campus to themselves for a couple of days, she was going to use and abuse the opportunity to visit all the places that would, otherwise, be quite bothersome to visit.

Midsummer Night's Dream was most definitely not one of those places. However, it was on the way and Mimi couldn't help visit the place she worked at as a part time waitress. The building was closed at the moment and all the girls had given their keys to Mrs. Vince before they left for Winter break. Suzy and Caroline are second years and Yuuko's a third so neither of them would be back yet, Mrs. Vince herself was away in Paris.

_Christmas is a time of the year you should absolutely spend, at least once in your lives, underneath the Eiffel Tower's lights with a lover in your arm,_ she had said.

Laughing to herself, Mimi took her phone out and snapped a quick picture of herself with the café's logo in the background to post on twitter.

There wasn't much of a reason to stick around so Mimi resumed her walk around the campus. There were lots of places to go but one in specific she had to prioritize.

It was an idea that came to Mimi during the break. She'd already participated in a class that taught her the very basics of first aid geared at survival, however it wasn't enough to satisfy her. No matter what kind of hero the girl became, she never wanted to feel unable to help someone due to lack of knowledge. Each and every little thing this school could teach her, she would learn.

For that reason, the girl had written a letter to the school's famous trio of nurses requesting an appointment to ask some questions during the first day of school. Mrs. Beckett, the purest soul Mimi had ever had contact with, had immediately replied her doors would be open.

And damn if Mimi's heart didn't melt when she got close enough that she could see the doors really were left open.

With a big smile, the girl knocked on the door as she peeked inside. Mrs. Beckett's office was light and warm, clean but without the sometimes overwhelming scent of antiseptics that seems to follow doctors around. A place where students can relax and feel safe.

"Good afternoon!" She greeted, letting herself inside. "Mrs. Beckett? My name is Mimosa Merryweather, I wrote to you a week ago. There's something I'd like to request..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 13, 2017)

Nursing Trio
*- Sense of Duty -*


​Her hands flowed like gentle rock of the ocean's wave in a day before storms, though her mind knew what she should do her body failed to respond cohesively and more so rapidly than before. Yet the most defining quality was etched on that gesture which gave her a gleam so similar to the morning sunrise. A soft smile, default to her demeanor towards every day. Adjusting her glasses that steadied at the bridge of the nose, hands cradling the ear of the cup which produced the steam of the morning tea. On the other a piece of paper. "Good morning!" the voice of a young girl reached her ears, Ogre was laying. Though he did not stand from the comfort of his nap, his eyes opened and his tail wagged with subtlety and calm. Banging softly on the wooden surface of the bed. A youth of blonde and luminescent iris on the eyes. Drawn immediately towards them, the elderly nurse brought out a big smile of content.  

"Welcome, welcome! Ms. Merrywather, I've been so excited to meet you in person. You can call me Priscilla or Lala if you like! Please, please come in! Don't mind gandpa, over there. He's just a bit tired at the moment and can't help but lay down. Come, take a seat." 

Bengie who was carried some heavy boxes came in later. His steps heavy, his stature as tall as tall can be. His mask hid any defining features, his eyes however peered their gentle scheme across their office. Soon their natural presence beget the peaceful atmosphere. As the young girl, Mimosa made her way into the room. Bengie, with large hands and gentle sway made a cup of tea, and handed it over to the youth. Patting her head before standing next to Priscilla, she tapped his arm in forms of thanks which he did not seemed to pay much attention to, but appreciated anyway. 

"I was reading the card again, you see. You have really pretty hand writing. I'm sorry that you had to arrive when Bengie was reorganizing some things, so there's a bit of a mess."

The giant stood deadpan, his silence however soothing like a giant tree in the center of a lonely hill. "I don't get too many cards from students, you see. So seeing a cutie like you pop-in along with this card made me very happy. So, honey, what is it this nurse can do to help you?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stranger Things Epilogue: 



"We have only one story. All novels, all poetry, are built on the never-ending contest in ourselves of good and evil. And it occurs to me that evil must constantly respawn, while good, while virtue, is immortal"- East of Eden
_________________________________

Heroes find solidarity in one indisputable truth, chaos is prevalent and ultimately it is in our nature to disrupt. This in turn necessitates a hero's purpose. Those who police justice and stand on the side of order are burdened with the task of overcoming chaos. The golden eggs of Grand Heroics High in their first term, came to a realization that all golden eggs face at some point; sometimes the bad guys get away.​
GHH Freshmen, Roman Durosier and Victor Von Rikter were assigned their first investigation as part of their school's internship program. Unexpectedly, they found themselves drawn into revenge fueled crusade and a town's secrets that endured for generations. A faceless man known as The Ringmaster kidnapped several children from the town, and although his efforts were thwarted by the combined endeavors of professional hero Katrina Henderson, and the two eager freshmen, The Ringmaster had already murdered several of the town's elderly, forcing them to enact in his sadistic game of survival. Shortly after Katrina overcame The Ringmaster's powerful quirk, the mystery man escaped to the shadows, taking the town mayor's children with him, in one final act of revenge.​
"We failed." Victor stated bluntly, his face  did not match the gravity of his words, and was seemingly unperturbed in light of the mission's failure. ​
Katrina sniffed out the boy's disappointment and was aware of it even if he had not been. "That is true yet also false. The children are rescued, and all with the exception of two are accounted for. Five of the oldest citizens in this town have been murdered. Two realities, two different outcomes. One is success, the other failure."​
Roman, tense and hardened by not only the mission's failure but his own. His face darkened as he recounted his dismissal by Katrina's hands. He disobeyed a direct order in order to satisfy a feeling he could not understand.​
Katrina turned to Roman, who was standing behind her, almost sensing the inner turmoil. In her profession as a psychologist angst had a distinct odor, it was as distinguishable as the smell of sweaty gym socks. He reeks of it, she thought.

"That man, The Ringmaster. Would you label him as evil?" She asked her students, her speech seeming to threaten ready made binaries of good and evil.​
"Yeah. He did bad things and hurt innocent people, because of that he is a criminal." Victor answered.

Roman said nothing but his nod showed approval of Victor's words.​
"It's easy when you put in those terms isn't it? The Ringmaster hurt innocent people, that is a fact. However, in the past was he not also hurt? He was innocent once wasn't he? Listen well you golden eggs. Good and evil, you'll find a simple definition of the two classification in any textbook on heroics. But good and evil is not black and white. Everyone, even the greatest of heroes has the capacity for greatness and chaos. What makes a person great, what defines a hero is how they can reconcile the two."​
The weight of Katrina's words overshadowed the raging sound of police sirens and the thundering siren of first responders approaching the scene. Both boys were once again thrust into an impossible situation, one that was outside the scope of either of their capabilities, and once again they wondered what it means to be a hero.
_________________________________

Roman's uneasy pacing was the only sound in the empty hallway. Grand Heroics High took pride in it's ability to breed excellent heroes, the finest breed. These golden pupils however, were still children, whose minds were still developing. The Student Counseling and Psychological Services was an unlimited resource to the student population, one rarely sough out.

Roman gathered his breath as he attempted to ease himself. His anxiety alleviated, he allowed himself a final exhale before going about hit business.

_You're angry. I understand that. You feel entitled to your anger, to some degree you believe it makes you stronger, tougher. I won't presume to know about your problems, I won't be so bold as to declare that I can fix whatever torments your heart, but I do know this. Use anger as a weapon, and you will sooner find yourself defeated before you can direct it at anyone. _

Katrina's words were met with scorn initially. She had just benched Roman, and the bitter youth had decided that he wanted nothing to do with the pro hero. Now he found himself wondering if she was right. Would he self-destruct before ever amounting to anything, before putting his parents' killer to justice?_ Or to the grave, _he thought,

Wielding great courage he gave the door a brief knock before letting himself in.
"Ms. Henderson. I need your help."
@Wizzrobevox @Hero 
End​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (Jun 13, 2017)

*
Stepping Stones
-A Visit to the Nurse's Office-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
Nurse's Office - GHH*

"Then please call me Mimi as well," the girl was quick to request once she had sat down with the teacup in her hands. The classic chamomile was a delight to her senses and she found herself thanking Bengie for the cup a second time. 

"And thank you for having me. I'm glad you liked my note," she added before pausing for a second to gather her thoughts. 

"Being a student in Grand Heroics High, I feel my horizons are broadened every day by all that I experience here," Mimi explained, looking at her cup with a smile before meeting Lala's eyes again, yet this time with a serious expression. "You know it better than anyone out there how dangerous the life of a hero is, how quickly the tables can change and have us go from winning to losing and, ultimately, getting wounded and possibly killed."

The small tremor in her hands when she said that swayed the cup a little before Mimi picked it back up to take another sip. Even with the darker evil kept at bay by the existence of the Pillars, the mortality rate of heroes is still pretty high...an issue everyone considers and finds a way to deal with on their own. This merely being Mimi's method. "I never want to see the day where I or a colleague of mine dies because I don't know how to properly keep them from bleeding out or don't know how to correctly perform CPR."

"We've had classes before and I'm sure we'll have more," the girl said. "But those tend to generalize what they teach in order to reach everyone in the classroom."

"If possible, I'd like to learn much, _much_ more."

This was the part where she asked exactly what she had come here to ask. Mimi felt a tad bit nervous, not because she feared being rejected - she was sure Lala would definitely be able to point her in the right direction with a few books or an acquaintance even if she herself couldn't teach her - but because the girl had never needed to request extra help out of a teacher like this. Mimi had always kept her research independent. Maybe it was also because she was a little proud but, mostly, she just didn't want to ask if it was something she could do herself.

"In other words," she swallowed. "I'd very much like to become your assistance."

So far, Lala had listened to her patiently, her kind smile encouraging the girl to speak without fear. Still, Mimi felt the need to explain further. "Please don't think I'm asking for purely selfish reasons...though it is, a little..." Her eyes fluttered down for a moment. "Part of my dream and reason for having become a hero is to help anyone who comes my way, no matter what. If someone asks me help to fix their window because they have no one else to do it, I want to help them...but I wouldn't be able to if all I ever did was focus on learning how to fight."

"I realize you must be a busy person but I promise I would never take my duties lightly!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2017)

Nursing Trio
@Hollow 
*- Sense of Duty -*

​Her words didn't fall short, she didn't falter in every sense of her devotion to improve. Priscilla listened patiently, blowing the steam of her cup, turning the spoon in a circle, forming a small cyclone on the center of her tea. If nothing Mimi knew the steps that it took to try and improve, at end her eyes wavered, perhaps her thoughts were conflicted. Or more so her heart, wounds were something Priscilla had a sense too. Her nature, you could say, was to eliminate them. All the three in this room were proficient, they knew, in fact, their quirks were the sole purpose as to why they had elevated to this position. Or so people would think... "You have a heart of gold." Said Priscilla, taking the last sip of her tea, while she placed her cup at the table. Bengie held her hand, quirk resonating within her, allowing her to stand from her wheel chair, soon as Ogre notice this, he stood and shook himself awake. A strong stretch, followed by a long yawn and the old Shiba Inu paced himself next to Priscilla, a pet of his fur and a small lick to the center on her hand and Priscilla could sustain herself and walk. Orge was indeed a good bot. She rose her index at Orge, turning it in a circular motion, gesturing the old grandpa to follow her, she walk in font of the young girl. Stare in her eyes, and placed her hand on top of hers.

"Never let anybody tell you differently. You already passed your first lesson. There's nothing in this world that can't be accomplish without a few friends." Her gentle words held honesty, and her belief in youth was strong. Her quirk didn't matter, what matter is her genuine desire to help. A desire that burns intently in the four. Bengie who stood silently could sense the young girls good nature, yet a bit stern. A beast who has roamed for so long has seen many types of people. Priscilla who's heart held the warmth of the world wouldn't deny a student their request. She wanted to help anyone who needed help. A giant like him couldn't help himself but feel moved by this desire. Ogre who follow closed behind so obediently simply wagged his tail, like the old man he was. It didn't matter your birth right here, perhaps the youth has been through many, many struggles. Has suffered through many, many things a youth shouldn't. Perhaps not, maybe it her merry desire to simply aid those that couldn't aid themselves. To help he or she who couldn't stand on her on two feet. Maybe, this was her calling after all. She would experience the worst part of the field, witnessing man, woman and children undergo pain of the body, and worst of all a crumbling of the soul.  "The first step to anything is acknowledging you have a something to improve. Remember that in this field, people will trust you. And you will probably not always be able to keep your promise to them. Never blame yourself because of that. Always keep that light in you bright. That warmth will always translate, and their hearts will be at ease. One thing is certain: I'm rooting for you, Nurse Mimosa Merryweather." A nod was delivered.

"When would you like to start?"


----------



## Hollow (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stepping Stones*
*-A Trip to the Nurse's Office-*​*
Mimosa Merryweather
Nurse's Office - GHH
@Chronos *

..._Nurse Mimosa Merryweather_...?!

For a second, Mimi felt like her heart was going to burst with happiness. She had been accepted! Standing up as well in respect towards her new teachers, the girl took a giddy step forward - teacup still in hand. "Thank you all so much for this opportunity! I promise you, your time won't be wasted!"

"I'd like to start as soon as possible," she explained, trying incredibly hard not to gush. "If it's alright with you, I'd like to spend an hour everyday here after classes. You don't have to actively teach me every single day, I learn a lot by observing alone. If you also have any tasks for me, I'll gladly do them," Mimi added with a nod of her head before reaching into her handbag to get out a small notebook and a pen.

The girl jotted down her number and removed the page so she could hand it over to Lala. "That's my number, please call me if you need anything at all," she told the trio.

Another door wide open for the teen to step inside. Being accepted to GHH was like receiving the master key to a castle. On one hand, Mimi felt a little bad because it was like she was abusing the kindness she was constantly being shown, on the other she wanted to avail herself of everything she could. So, instead of feeling bad about it, Mimi would do her best as an assistance and be of as much use as she possibly could.

However, a thought at the back of her mind worried about how much she was attempting to tackle at the same time. Mimi prided herself with being the kind of student who signed up for every class available unless it already conflicts with another class's schedule; besides that, she also has her gymnastic club to attend and her part time at the café. Was she on the path to overexerting herself?

No, she decided. Smiling at Ogre, who wagged his tail when his eyes met hers, she patted him on the head and allowed herself to relax. Everything would work out, she's always had good management skills and there were still several hours of free time a day she could spend relaxing. Besides, she enjoyed each of those activities and it was much better to have a schedule filled with things she enjoyed doing rather than being idle all day.

“I should tell you, I only know the very basics of treating an injured person,” she explained, thinking it would be best to let Lala know what she had learned so far so the lady could decide how to approach her teachings. “Cleaning and disinfecting a wound, wrapping it and giving the correct support to temporarily aid a broken bone or a sprained muscle,” the girl numbered as she thought of the things they had learned back in class.

“I'd like to still go over those topics again though, if that's alright,” she added with a cheeky smile.  “I look forward to working with all three of you."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Beach!!!*

"I like cereal, I like cereal, but I don't like drinking milk~

I like learning, I like learning, but I don't like studying~

I like French toast, I like French toast, but not bread that's French~"

The jolly tones reverberated across the expanse that was the hill leading to the beach. A goosestep after another, Victor had been travel like a vagabond awaiting more familiar faces to greet upon their return to the GHH. Given his circumstances, he didn't leave very far from the school itself during the break, so he had already familiarized himself with the layout of the land, every shortcut was like a vein on his hand he could trace from memory. He had been walking around in a most unusual pattern within the limits if the school, but to someone like him it was as ordinary a route as a transit highway, all roads connection unto each other at some point.

He had managed to greet plenty of familiar faces during his trek, but another problem had come up during this time, an emptiness, a feeling of missing out. It was an insatiable feeling burning from the depths of his core, a rolling storm from the pits of his center that demanded to quick and deft handling. The question of how do to so was answered with only a short recollection of his first day at GHH, where he was saw what would become nothing less than a obsession during his stay at the academia. That distinct shape unlike anything he had seem before, that eye catching color that stood out in the calming blue waves, that vigorously enchanting form he simply could not get out of his mind. With any luck, he would be reunited once more, and so he travelled onward, across the grassy plains and buildings of stone and metal, through the man made fields of tears and dreams, and here he stood, looking down at the the meeting point of sand and sea. Instead of what he was looking for, however, he happened upon a certain conversation.

"I'm telling you man, it's crazy." A boorish looking youth proclaimed to the small group of teens huddled at the foot if the hill. "The guy's a total freak. They say he comes from behind when ya least suspecting it and then," Winding up his fist, he crashed it into his open palm, exasperated with a vocal "*WHAM!*" Startling the rest of the group "Cut into ribbons."

"Scary..." Another young, somewhat roundish teen replied. Without need of invitation or reason outside curiousity's sake, Victor slid from the top of hill directly into the conversation.

"What are you guys talking about?" His words blunt with intrigue as he moved towards them, catching their attention.

"Oh hey," The boorish one replied. "Long time no see, Victor! What's happening?"

"Nothing in particular, I've been wandering around the premises for some time now greeting everyone." He explained to the group. "What were you guys talking about? it sounded pretty intense."

"He was talking about that Jack the Ripper villain that's been making headlines as of late." An impoverished looking teen cut in. "He's been going after heroes, usually pros, but his latest victim was just a student up in Lakewood." His eyes began to avert the group, staring at the loose ground as he rubbed his arms. "They were on their way home from a sidekick mission when he got them. Slit their throat and carved them up like a piece of meat." His words began to shake along side him as he spoke of the rabid butcher in increasing detail. "And they got off lucky, the rest of his victims had their internal organs played with, removed, rearranged...some of them even had their body parts stuck onto things like trashcans and stuff..."

"The crazy part is he hasn't killed any of his victims." The gruff boy noted.​ 
"Seriously?"

"Yup, all alive and kicking. Well..." The brutish boy reposed "As much as you can be after going through something like that. The experience alone could probably mess you up for life. Besides that, though, none of them are in life-threatening danger, but they aren't capable of doing any hero work. Medics are having a hard time finding a way to deal with it, since the organs are still functionally working, but they way they're arranged is super risky."

"It's like their still working in their proper place, but cut up and twisted around from what I hear." The rounder teen chimed in.

"What kind of quirk can do stuff like that? I never heard of that kind of power before." The rough looking boy shook his head, unable to give any clear response.

"Dunno, must be something really messed up to be able to do things like that." The cheap looking lad scrunched up tighter into a ball, seemingly trying to retreat from the thoughts of what kind of being was capable of such deeds.

"I hate hearing about stories like this, they always freak me out!" Burying himself into his body, he shut his eyes with the force of steel cage. Such a response of would be typical, even expected from many a person who learned of such actions. The purely human nature to these actions would more than enough to cause an uncomfortable sensation across the surface of the skin.

"At least it's not all bad." Victor replied in a straightforward tone. The group turned their attention to him in surprise hearing such a nonchelant comment, even the raggedy looking teen opened his eyes a bit, staring at a face rather composed and unmoved by the news. "Nobody died, right? That's something to happy about. Plus it's only a matter of time before they find some way to help those people get along. If there's a quirk that can do something that crazy, there's probably one or two that can reverse it, yeah?" Victor explained with his classic outlook, simple in nature, but not without some form of thought. "He's probably just doing it to scare people. If he really wanted to kill them it wouldn't be a problem at all for him." His postulations were surprisingly logical leaps from the extracted information, if not a bit light to the potential gravity of the situation. Despite even this, however, combined with his brimming confidence on the matter, the nerves of the three seemed to have been calmed substantially. The disenfranchised teen even managed to pull from himself as he relaxed, though holding onto his knees to maintain his comfort.

"I suppose you do have a point." He replied, more still than before. Victor reassured him with a nod.

"So, it's just some guy trying to scare everybody? Seems pretty far to go for a prank..." The ruddy teen sighed. "Guess there are all sorts of messed up people in the world." The tense air surrounding them had dissipated with this apparent revelation. While the situation was far from being one entirely comfortable, the idea of it being a mentally obtuse prankster looking for attention rather than serial butcher with murderous tenancies was enough of a difference to calm their thoughts.

"Well, now that that's been settled," The plump adolescent arose from his posterior with a newfound relaxation. "How about we hit the cafeteria? Nothing to calm the nerves like some good old fashion meatloaf!" He jauntily proclaimed. The tough looking teen gave him a sideways look in response.

"Didn't you just eat a little while ago?"

"Yeah, but that was a little while ago!"

"I could go for some nourishment myself, I forgot to eat anything since yesterday." Victor chimed in.

"How do you forget something like that....?"

"I call dibs on the sea salt fried chicken." The budgeted boy cut in.​ 
"What!? But I wanted that!"

"You snooze, you lose." He smiled coyly.

"One moment we're talking about some freaky villain and the next it's about what your gonna eat. Talk about a leap in tone..."​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2017)

Jacob Connor



_“Fuck off”_

_In the realm of possibility, all things are viable. Time weaves a very particular thread, such silked in mystery and moreover drowned in possibility. Like a space, a singularity has many uses, all unseen. The past has already been carved, what’s done now will be endless in the annals of history. History of which is settled in a house of glass, what is now forever was once a maybe. The present is chucked full of maybe’s, every man is a slave to possibility. _

_“You could never teach me the way.” _

_And seeing the stakes, a thin line was weaved. Held in stride over a hovering blade. A broken boy realizes his crown is made of ash. He has been reduced to his base and that ash has created the fertile ground for which her hands will plant a seed so that he may grow and fulfill the promise of his quirk._



~*~​

The future is like a torrential downpour with every rivulet being a vision of what could possibly come to pass, however the near future was much simpler to conceive, it was more akin to a waterfall with a start and end point that was much more apparent. That didn’t make it any easier to change the possibilities, the future, specifically the near future had a very strong current surging forth, knowing what will happen does not mean you can change what will happen, not always. That was what made the God’s Eye the perfect person to wield this quirk, not her ability to see the future but to change it.


There was not much of the near future that needed to be evaluated by the God’s Eye in this particular case. So when she entered the room and glimpsed a tiny bit of what was to come she was fairly certain there were not magic words to stimulate a different response.


“I know you may not be able to understand why that needed to happen but you have to understand that this was so you would both let me and my staff do our jobs.”

Power began to return to his bones, like a current that had manage to remove the stone his strength rejuvenated his movements and finally he was able to sustain the burden of his own body. The screams of pain had hushed into small intervals, the memory of his incident in Pennsylvania surfaced once more and his distaste settled once again.

“Job at what? That was clearly something I tried to avoid.” His vision teetering between stable and blur, this was common. This was similar to what had occurred long ago. A version of over extension of his own quirk. It seemed Jet had better understanding of such, therefore even after he pulled from where there was nothing he could keep his footing. “That fight shouldn’t have happened. We could’ve settled whatever we had without pandering to Jet’s wish.” 

“That’s a very passive take all things considered but I don’t think there was any other way. It’s a very rare and unique likeness that your quirks share, it’s a phenomena that even I find to be curious. It was important to know what would happen if your quirks interacted and we did so in a controlled setting. So yes, Mr. Marquise’s interest did align with the school’s, but no one was pandering to him. His situation is quite troublesome on its own.”

Silence overtook him. What could she expect him to say? What he already thought about the school and modern heroics in general was in fact being displayed right before his periphery. He and Jet had become lab rats, all constructed to meet a criteria of doubt… Being used like that felt awful, it felt degrading, in fact… it felt borderline insulting. Thinking again of the time that had been spent here, the thought came again at the base of his thought. Would have it been best to return to Pennsylvania? The world had enough heroes. He didn’t need to be apart of them, someone somewhere would best him in whatever regard. He needn’t this treatment.

“You could never teach me the way.” His voice drove a small whisper. Emotion ran passively across the tune of that phrase. His thoughts metastasized doubt and confusion. “Well, you got what you wanted.” The boy spoke, without much left to say. “I will see you, Principal.” His head turned to the window of the infirmary. Though his body was in recovery, his mind began to swirl upon the thought. The moment he recovered, he would call his parents and tell him that this time, he certainly would return back home.

“I wouldn’t say that this is what I wanted but rather what had to happen. That said maybe at this stage of your respective developments it might be best to put some space between you and Mr. Marquise, just for the time being...”

_Flash_

A prescient bolt strikes, a flash of the future stricken across the mind of God’s Eye. It is hazy and unclear but she knows how it makes her feel, she knows there is an urgency and unease in keeping this boy here. In dealings of faith one couldn’t be too hasty, the future was a complicated thing and this wasn’t the future per say it was an inkling of a future.

“This is the right school for you, Jacob. I can show you the way.” She said it flatly showing her confidence and resolve in spite of the lack of mental preparation for what she was about to pose. “Showing you the way does not necessarily mean leading you, not yet. You’re my student for the foreseeable future….” She paused realizing the impending crypticness of her speech, ”but being my student does not mean being on this campus. I think there’s a naivety to you because you have to see more. Maybe our study abroad program would help you get a better view of why we must take chances to create a better tomorrow.”

Turning his head towards the principal once again, his brow rose in doubt of what she suggested. The intervals between her pauses were, if anything, slightly concerning. Like if reciting the words she already knew, yet did not use very often. Jacob gaze wandered towards the sheet as her suggestion began to recruit another thought. “So you’re saying it’s because I haven’t seen enough, yet… What exactly are you…?” It’s to be expected. An educator’s ideal is to teach, merely adjusting to a student's wishes to dropout was never the first option, or an option at all. He didn’t need to speak a single sentence to the principal for her to see through what he thought, no contact beyond just a bitter exchange and slight conversation. Perhaps there was a tinge in the eye that slipped, maybe it was a record of Mr. Ryan’s previous experience with him. Jacob’s mind went through all alternatives, but never once did it occur to him that she was a pillar…

The empty platinum hue of the sheets function properly as a canvas for thought. Like a necessary plain that allowed easy access to an amalgamation… A myriad of jumbled up thoughts trying to form a sentence. “You know, I don’t expect you to understand… No- more so I don’t think in a world like today anyone would agree…” Suddenly, his mind stopped… and the words escaped him, a ruminating silence engulfed the room and soon he rose his head to hers, to the crown which engulfed the eyes of the principal in their mystery. “When was the last time you were… When was the last time someone treated you like a human being? Not like a pillar, or a figure-head? A person.” I wonder what he was saying…

“A part of me thinks that you’re avoiding that, I think. Like if that side of people is unnecessary for you. Living in the glimpse of your quirk, like a shadow of your gift.” He reminds himself of his quirk, and all the implications that were brought with it. “It’s not like I want to give up on becoming a hero, probably to some extent, I do. I don’t agree that the ideals these students have is adequate. No- not that. More so, they think that this is some type of game…” What was he saying?

“What I mean is-- being normal isn’t really that bad, either. Maybe we need more of those in the world. No- I guess I think that… If we talk honestly, not as pillar to a civilian, not as hero to soon-to-be hero, not as a teacher to a student. But as people, take out your quirk and your ideals out of the equation for a minute. I think that you and I both know that it wouldn’t really be bad to pursuit something more… common. ” 

The reaction provoked by how earnest Jacob was as he took one filter off and put on another until he managed to get the words out. His burgeoning maturity had shone but it was his naivety that was even brighter. God’s Eye, no Gwen rather, she felt a tinge of guilt, like a threat being pulled taught she would default to being stone hearted but given the uncertainty around this boy she allowed herself to deal away with pretense.

“It’s not that simple, Jacob. The quirks are ostensibly a blessing, I truly believe the world is a better place for having quirks in it. The world, believe it or not, was full of even more hate and evil in than there is today. Not everyone wields a quirk that gets the hero classification. If these are our blessings then it is the duty of those with quirks that can be classified as heroes to save everyone.” Her tone was grim as ever and she almost seemingly sense it however unintentional it may have been, but there was more. “I’ve spent more time living my life as a hero as opposed to being a normal person. That other portion of my life was spent wanting to be a hero. Most people don’t know this but when I was a girl I use to keep a ledger with all of the heroes in it. That ledger was how I found the rest of the Pillars.”

“The hero life is not for everyone Jacob. I’m not sure if this was the happiest future for me but I can genuinely say that for as lonely or harsh as this life can be I’ve seen some pretty amazing things. The experiences I’ve had and the people I’ve met along the way, some of them are actually pretty great. That’s not something I’d ever admit to them.” There was a life in her that was somewhat uncharacteristic, like she was almost showcasing a modicum of passion with the words she was speaking. “I’d be lying if there were things I didn’t want to change, but in spite of not having a normal life I’m happy to do this. I’m happy to protect others so they can have that normal life.”

Jacob didn’t understand. For all of what she said was scrutinized and ingested properly into his cup of thought, in fact it was wholesomely cogent. Yet, what he did not ingest was the humanity behind this hero, there was more soul that he ever seen in the woman, and those shreds of humanism touched a very tender boundary of his very self. Sacrifice… the words cycled around him, the bitterness that traveled upon the gesture of the word roamed on the tip of his head, a slight annoyance rose at each repetition, his head felt heavy… but not enough to cloud judgement. Her words… she too, was human. Like anything else, behind all that responsibility there was a woman like any other that aspired, thought, and hoped. Even so there was even a tinge of a small girl mixed within the mesh that composed the figure that was the principal. A side of him could sense his own hypocrisy, the word Sacrifice was also so conveniently implicit in his demeanor, in the gait of his step. He did not sacrifice men, but then again he would easily place himself on the line. Repeated attempt rapidly exchanged themselves in numerous fashion.The memory replayed in vivid detail the event of the fight… How he denied the harm towards his opponent, even going as far as to save him from imminent danger, to merely get shot in the head by an unyielding sense of supremacy. How he jumped into the helm and fought to help the people of his city, how in training he would purposely he take the brunt of everything to appeal to the safety and general success of the course without a thought to his own safety. She was right in more ways than one.

Yet he didn’t understand. Which is why, she was right. There was an ignorant section in him that even he couldn’t deny, he had questions with no answered revolting across a plain of infinite thought. The clash between what he knows and what he could know were tugging at the strings… The words of the grandfather rose once more _“Jacob… You have a heart of gold Don’t let anyone take that from you…”_  Which battled intensely with the word *‘Sacrifice.’* Who was he? Was the question that imminently rose from the sense of his heart. What was he? Was the inevitably decision of his quirk and ability.What should he be? The determining factor which will build the future. What has she seen that he hasn’t? There’s far too much trust into this that he could fathom currently, but not that it mattered because from the seams there was a little glimmer of pity, and a large sense to aid towards this woman from the boy.

“My grandfather always used to say that it’s not my place to save the world. No hero should hold that burden. It implies carrying something too heavy for only a pair of shoulders... And up until recently I didn’t fully get what that really meant. My grandfather was cryptic and… realizing it he wasn’t really a very good man. Not because he had a lot of enemies from his profession… At one point, I think no of us liked him very much.” He remembered a fight, father against daughter. Husband against wife… A young woman, definitely mom and another, slightly older woman with a tall man standing between the two. Gran’pa and Gran’ma... Fighting, anger… passion and tears. But what was the fight about exactly? “I was too young to remember, but that came back again, also very recently.” Like a lost child, the boy who for the majority of his life has encased himself in silence and self reliance has begun to unravel. “I held respect for my grandfather, but… There’s no denying that regardless of his greatness, he had a lot more blunders than I could never count for. And the older I get I see these, and become less ignorant of who I thought he was… But, he wasn’t wrong when he said that. And I can never deny that he wanted to fix a problem… even if it was through me.” Finally the voice rose from his gloom into a more accepting and proud tone. “Even the greatest hero can’t do anything alone. Each hero balances their own weakness with other’s strength, a hero cannot save the world. It’s not their job, it takes people, the myriad to save it. A hero is a catalyst that will instill change. A hero’s purpose it to help it… And I will become a hero, not with the purpose of surpassing you. That haughtiness is unbecoming of a hero… and in my case a King. ”

The words of his grandfather naming his quirk resounded upon himself. She was right, the answers probably lies somewhere else, with other people, with other sights and luxuries and torments around the world. He had to accept that he was ignorant about too much, he could not conclude like this when someone… of a few others, have place this much effort and faith upon him. If anything… he needed to take the responsibility of at least trying. “I will take the mantle… so people like you who has ushered the help and safety for my generation, can finally rest and live a life of peace. I strive, Principal, to be able to give you a well deserved vacation. Something someone like you and many of you, need very dearly. And you too can taste the other side of the spectrum. And enjoy the normalcy too. Enjoy not only being the God’s Eye. But until then. Miss principal, I’m sorry. I was insensitive to you earlier. Please, explain to me what are the plans you have for me.”

_This is the story, the start of my road to becoming a great hero_​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*
*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Jacob *@Chronos_
_*
*_

Dimitri Alexandrof

SWOOSH

Metal cuts through the air. Sending a surge of wind blasting in the faces of everyone. Skirts fluttery and glass windows shakes. The sight of a metal bird enters the gaze of the two groups and then makes a swift U-turn. The hurling gale momentarily blinding and stunning the twins protecting their faces. As the time is opportune, the glorious monstrosity sweeps past Jacob, allowing the one riding the bird, Dimitri, to grab a tight hold onto the other boy and swing him on the back of the bird behind him. "You imbecile, are you trying to ruin the both of us!?" His complaints raided down like an adult having to pick-up a troublesome delinquent. Only the positions were reversed. "I'm not gettin-"

But before they could get to safety, the mechanical bird known as Red Robin, bent harshly into the shape of a 'V' and plummeted like a boulder crash landing onto the the hard plated floor. The resulting crash sent reverberating shock to their bodies. When Dimitri managed to turn his head, the boy's dizzy vision found Jen's hand reached out as if it were grabbing something invisible. "Telekinesis?!" he spat out, trying to connect the dots  but the receiving words denied that. "You talk big but you're just an idiot aren't you? It's magnetism," 

Dimitri blinked his eyes back to focus as he became slightly tittered off. He slapped his hand down hard onto his metal creation. His muscles tightened and more so did the muscles in his brain, 

"Don't think that's enough to stop me, bitch!"

With further strength put in. Dimitri's Scrap Beast, forcibly swung it's wings as hard as it could as if smacking the ground and launched from the cracked surface. The pendulum had once again swung the other direction. Since one sibling's power wasn't enough, the brother also extended his arm, but he was too late and the metal creature escaped their area effect, returning to it's original performance without disturbance.


"Well, looks like they're out of range," the brother spoke casually as if it were but a pebble in his path. But the haughty sister lashed as she ran forward, "Then don't just stand there you moron. Are you gonna just let him call your sister a bitch?!". Without anything to counteract that, the easy-going brother shrugged and followed behind in pursuit. 

"Is that it? It is like they're trudging through snow compared to how fast we're going," Dimitri commented as he looked behind, noticing the widening gap of distance between them and the twins. Their height was just on the second story of the mall and the regulars, who were used to this sort of happenings, either casually glanced or took a simple picture. After all, just about everyone had quirks, and it wasn't unnatural to use a flying ability to travel faster. If anything, they only weird thing was the fact they were flying so fast in the mall that lured the attention of others. 

Dimitri, adjusted his seated position. Right now he felt they had nothing to worry about and relaxed himself. Seeming to be used to this, the Russian lad crossed his legs leisurely as if to disrespect the twins despite the fact they couldn't clearly see him. "What, do you have no respect? I do believe a 'thank you' is in order. _'__Spasibo'!_" ​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*_
_*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Dimitri *@Kenju _
​​His feet held their balance on the Red Robin's back, his hand arced with devotion and strength, the resounding sting of the pitch of his power gathering at the pit of his hand, curling his five fingers into a fist with prejudice, the silver-head boy slams his hands on the green haired Russians cheek, effectively booming the pulse of his Quirk's second, more violent nature unto his flesh. Removing him from the flight of his bird, quickly as such, without a moment to falter, his entire leg began to power up, slamming his heel to the back of the metal bird, sending it plummeting the ground, before he leap of it to land on top of the ruffian. Jacob's eyes were gleaming intensely through the surge of the conqueror's strength, his knee weight on the center of Dimitri's chest with enduring will. He was wrong to face the twins, he tried to see a happy medium, but it was evident. The problem here was in fact this kid, foul-mouthed and foolish. "How about you thank me, for saving you the trouble of damaging your record further, you Tupitsa." The didn't know much Russian, but he knew enough to called the boy a dumbass. Much like the situation with Jet, he couldn't abide to this type of behavior, he acted upon his own right to sustain this boy still on the ground while the twins arrived. "Stay still, you're digging a bigger hole for the both of us!" 

The boy struggled, he was far more adamant about this than Jacob expected. The twins were trailing closer behind, he just needed to hold him for a bit longer. He didn't want to cause him any more harm than necessary, but it was also evident that he didn't have any desire to comply to what was obvious to be the better choice. Gritting his teeth, Jacob soon placed his other foot on the bend of his left hand, restricting any movement, if it was necessary, he would use his conqueror ability to keep him at his knees, but he wanted to avoid that scenario at all cost. Looking at the distance, the twins seem to get closer and closer. The sister was ardent to slam some sense into this kids behavior and Jacob knew for a fact that if he got in the crossfire, he'd get clobbered as well. He needed to think fast...  

On the far end, on top of the mall's ceiling, hid amidst the shining gleam of the sunlit rays that peers from the ceiling window's in a silhouette. A man's eyes trained on the current standings of the event occurring right before him. With bow and arrow at hand, the quiver on his waist slid from side to side, with incredible balance the tip of his legs sustained his weight upon the of a rope with relative ease like a bird that stands on the edge of a broken twig. Masterfully, without a single form of doubt or trouble, the image of his person began to surface from the seems of his illusion.​
 
_"Youth that trains under the Human Sin. It behoove upon me the right to smite you with guidance of the my Arrow. Tis is my right to gain that which the devil couldn't. With the silver that you sold the mighty Father, the traces of treason write your flesh, inscribes your blood. The scent has been traced. I found you... Judas."   _​


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 14, 2017)

Vino Ventonelli, The Rated R Hero
Unadulterated, Unfiltered, & Unpredictable


"*You're packed and you're stacked 'specially in the back"
wanna thank your mother for a butt like that"*

Strutting down the courtyard with unrivaled charisma, the tall youth motioned his eyes toward the dazzling landmarks. Firm and robust with a pneumatic fullness to compliment, Vino imprinted on himself the image of the San Diego's national treasure. Yes, it could be truly claimed as a native prize, one that was informal and known only to him. The rear of the average Grand Heroics freshman was worth ten men in value, taken from the red head's collection of colorful sayings.

"*Can I get some fries with that shake-shake booty
If looks could kill you would be an Uzi"*

Vino continued humming to the pleasant tune, finding the music of Americans to be a worthy area of praise. He recited the words with exactness, matching the track in tone and delivery, making sure he had appropriate "swagger", another  engrossing American creation. He continued his recital internally, always discrete and guarded, it was one thing to admire a landmark but disgracing it? No that was a big no-no for the Ventonelli. Women could be passed through, like visiting a new city and passing to the next after your time there is done, all in the spirit of polygamy of course.

"*Shoop shoop ba-doop
Shoop ba-doop
Shoop ba-doop ba-doop ba-doop
Shoop ba-doop*"

He had reached the conclusion of his newly discovered tune. With unconventional quickness he had swiftly made his walk through the Geey Wolf dormitories. Reticent, shifting in temperment, and unpredictable to a fault, the Grey Wolves were the loose cannons of Grand Heroics. Their misadventures last term had given them the notoriety of being a breeding ground for potential "Turner's", the select few that become disillusioned with the idea of lawful good.

Vino, one to reject the opinions of the masses scoffed at any criticisms given by the other houses. He lived life under his conviction. _My fate is in no one's hands but myself, no one directs me, I follow no one. _He said silently in Italian.
His thoughts met an unpleasant stop at the sight of the paper taped to his door. It stated a summons request from the Vice President Remy. Vino Ventonelli had been called upon, and his fate was far from his own hands.​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2017)

*Then…*

It had been a few hours since the front gates had opened, students had time to see to a few affairs as we headed into the middle of the afternoon.

“Dzese are the studeents I choose for my team. What say you, monsieur Castillo, wheech of your five students will you call upon for our competition?”

Richard did not say anything simply standing up from behind God’s Eye’s desk and pressing down on a button that served to activate the school’s PA system, an intricate web of speakers volumized appropriately so as to not be booming.

_“The following students are to report immediately to the outdoor training fields immediately. Colette Eagle, Daniel Riley, Ervine Leathers, Vino, and Yeshua. Also Mimosa Merryweather, Bitt Stiles, Dimitri Alexandrof, Victor Von Rikter, Michael Young, report there as well.”_ There was a sterile tone to how he addressed the kids from the Grey Wolves and an outright dour one when he referred to everyone else.

*Before…*

Bitt had finally finished and unpacking and decided to go for a walk around the campus that would be his home for the next few months again. He really just wanted to mind his own business but life had a real sense of humor as it put a familiar presence in front of him.

Michael Young was a “rival” of Bitt’s. Their parents having more of a competition surrounding them more than anything, but all of that mental conditioning to go against each other left them in a weird space. Despite going to the same school they had barely seen each other from August when school started to now. It was odd how rarely that had interacted to this point.

“It’s nice to see you too buddy thanks for the bump.” Bitt was deliberately sardonic as he said it. Michael had something before the voice of the Vice Principals was heard over the loud speaker, with Richard requesting both Michael and Bitt to come to the training fields.

“I’m not with that. Training exercises with Castillo and some dude I ain’t ever heard of? Hell nah fam. Why us?” He grumbled knowingly resigned to his fate as he knew it would probably be worse if he didn’t report.

*Now….
*

“Hello studeents, I am junior vice principal, Monsieur Remy Morgan. You all know dze senion Today you are here for a training exercise. It is a simulated combat drill to prepare you all for dze Showcase Season.”

_“In short, Spring is the time when we will be competing against other schools from around the world in a variety of different contests. The most traditional of these contests is the FIGHT. This will raise your stock to heroes, agencies, and sponsors. While not every hero need be physically strong in the traditional sense, every hero must possess strength. FIGHT is a contest meant to cultivate that strength, iron against iron, and that is why all of you are here.”_

There was a somewhat uncomfortable feeling emanating from a few of the ten students who had gathered. Some not wanting to participate for a number of reasons, but to be suddenly called by the Vice Principal to the training fields on the very first day? Well it wasn’t their first day but some of the students hadn’t even gotten to unpack their bags yet. There was a devious air around the Vice Principals as they had horn like auras cautioning the students not to ask too many questions.

“Why us though?” The laserbeams the VP’s had shot at each other were now being shot at one blue haired boy in particular. The feline instructor's gaze a tad bit sharper as he felt his pupil's skeptic eye glancing over him for his appearance.

“C’est la vie. That’s life. We chose you because you checked in. Now wee took ze liberty of setting dze teams. It's seemple Grey Wolves versees All.”

“You’ll be sparring on the field in for your series of one on one battles.”

"Now I am a new teecher fer all of you but I have been a pro for quite a few years. Agencies really do look at dzese showcases because the taleents here become skeels out there. Take dzese seriously for your develeepment." 



*The Matchups*
Ervine Leathers v. Dimitri Alexandrof
Colette Eagle v. Mimi Merryweather
Vino v. Victor Von Rikter
Yeshua v. Bitt Stiles
Daniel Riley v. Michael Young

@Tenma @P-X 12 @WorkingMoogle @Kenju @EvilMoogle @Hollow @Karma15 @Wizzrobevox @Cjones
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 15, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Meeting Before Battle!*

Savory flavors rushing like rapids during a flood, overtaking the senses. A gentle sweetness wrapped around and around like a blanket cradling a infant. Grandiose spices and herbs to compliment the dish, an edible confetti to celebrate the arrival of the meal upon the pallet! By god! There was nothing quite like the feeling of taking in a meal that makes your mouth water even as you eat it, makes you want to expand your stomach's capacity to accommodate how much of it you want to desire! In other words, the food flowing down Victor's maw was a heaven unto itself.

"Magnificent! Marvelous~! It melts in my mouth~!" He almost wept, wiping stray sauces and herbs from the corners of his mouth with one if his chest napkins. This display of worship to the culinary arts was not lost on the group he came there with.

"Even through cafeteria food is usually to be all gruel and frozen chocolate milk...I guess they go the extra mile for students here." The improverished boy proclaimed. "They really do go the extra mile."

"Can't become proper heroes on an empty stomach." The doughy teen chortled, face stuffed to the brim with enough sugary confectioneries to give a dentist a heart attack. The brutish boy, having his food be assaulted by this wave a pre-chewed food stuffs, was far less jaunty in his demeanor.

"You could stand to miss a few meals. Mind keeping the slobber to yourself?" Victor had already consumed his third plate at this point, yet still eyed the remaining dishes with a ravenous eye.

"What should I try next? Perhaps the exotics beans? Or maybe the sea salt fried chicken?" He asked, looking over the table with a curious look.

"Hey, hands off the chicken Vic. I already called dibs." The cheap boy interrupted. It was around this point, however, that the PA system, an intricate web of speakers, opened with it's classic static waves before giving way to the authority figure's message.

“The following students are to report immediately to the outdoor training fields immediately. Colette Eagle, Daniel Riley, Ervine Leathers, Vino, and Yeshua." Out of all those names, only one had immediately stuck out to Victor.

'Colette, huh?' He thought as he stared up at the speakers like they were some kind of television screen 'I haven't seen her yet, wonder what she's been up too...' The voice, however, was not yet done.

"Also Mimosa Merryweather, Bitt Stiles, Dimitri Alexandrof, Victor Von Rikter, Michael Young, report there as well.” The grim tone that followed the names of the students afterwards was not lost on Victor, but it was more a slight oddity than anything else.

"What was that announcement for?" The thuggish boy questioned.

"No idea. I suppose should get going though, even though I still wanted to eat more..." Victor gripped as he stared longingly at the plates full of food.

"Don't worry, I'll eat enough for the both of us." The scrappy-looking child replied casually as he cut into his meal.

"Oh, good." Victor said with relief. Standing from his seat, he patted himself down and began to pick up his plates. "Be sure to tell me how that chicken tastes later."

"Roger dodger!"

*Now...*

"Alright! This is *awesome!*" Victor shouted joyously at the reveal of what they had all been gather to do. This was just the kind of chance he had been waiting for. Despite his training over the break, it'd be inaccurate to say he was satisfied with solo practice, he had been craving the opportunity to see how well his moves had kept up against his classmates. It certainly didn't make things worse that he had no idea of what the quirks of any of these people were. 

The suspense and intrigue of discovering his fellow students powers only added onto his child-like glee."I was worried I'd have to wait way longer to get to go all out! You guys are the best Vice Principals ever! I can't wait to do some damage!" Excitedly, he scanned around the room with unabashed ancipation for his opponent. "Okay, which one of you guess is my opponent? Let's give it our Plus Ultra out there and knock around a good bit!"

@Karma15​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2017)

_*Yeshua
*_
*Ode to Trouble*
_
The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved slowly, ignoring the briars that caught at my cloak, the damp leaves that grimed my skin. It was a perpetual awning of night that envelops all the forest. Strangely enough, in spite of that, there is a single glow of light that stands in the center of all this. It doesn’t cut through the shadows nor does it dispel the darkness, but it just simply lights the way.

A solitary luminescent beam enveloped around a body, my body.

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around the trunks disturbing the leaves. Beyond all of this; however, a green meadow hidden in the folds of the forest, encompassed in a great luster akin to my own. There is an earthy smell of beginnings and endings to it. The other side, this field, it’s beautiful, a stark contrast to the gloom I inhabit on the other side.

*“. . . . . . .”*

I always see this place.
*
“Y. . . .”*

I want to go to this place.

*“Yes. . . .”*

And as I always stare, yearning to know more, a figure appears. Standing opposite of me, small and petite, bathed in shadows, it simply stares with a smile. We stand in silence, looking at one another, until I reach out hoping to end what feels to be an eternal silence and, just as I, the figure does the same. There's something that draws us toward one another, it feels familiar and comforting. I want to see who it is, I want know if it is really a person as I attempt to grasp it's hand, yet no matter how hard I try, with both of our palms outreached to the other.

*“Yesh. . . .”*

We never seem to get any closer.

*“YESHUA.”*_

---

Immediately he was snapped back to reality, violet orbs scanning his surroundings for the call of his name.

Crossed-legged on the sidewalk and still like a grand monument, he was outside the gate of GHH. Everyone around him had already gone, except for an imposing shadow before him. In a kimono of jubilant pink alongside a pastel-pink mane that undulates at the winds whim.


“Senji. . .you aren’t supposed to be here. Why are you?” 


This was a repeat occurrence, Yeshua had observed, whenever those images of midnight-taiga and ghost-silence filled his mind he would quickly awaken to the sight of his guardian standing before him. Senji, in response, would only give a wisp smile and say:


“Because you called me here~~” 


A vague answer he would never expand on.


“I was in that world again, the portrait of this figure, constantly calling for me, reaching for me, there’s such a familiarity to it like. . .I know who or what it is, but Senji.” 


Looking up to his older counterpart, there was something in his stare unlike the dissonant melancholic-serenity he bore. Instead it was replaced with a pensive longing to discover something or someone, he didn’t know, hadn’t seen, yet that called to his soul.


“The voice is growing fainter and its likeness is ever fading. And soon I feel it will vanish and forever be out of my reach. What should I do?” 


Asking for any form of guidance for this unusual problem that plagued his person. Senji only simple placed his hand upon his shoulder.


“Adhere to vigilance and peace of mind. Your psyche is plagued, young master, of doubt in what you believe. What is calling out, reaching for you hand, Is the manifestation of possible failure you fear in pursuit of what you believe to be right. Do you remember what you said to me when you saw Garrett Rhodes for the first time?”


“Yes.” 


“Do you remember why you were enrolled in this school.”


“Yes.”


“Everything else is tumultuous clamor to impede your progress. Push it away and you will be able to see things more clearly in time. Now you have more important things to do.” 


Giving the young man a tap on the shoulder and pointing him toward the gate.


“You have date with a few other students and the vice principal~~.” 


Stepping officially onto the school grounds, the beginning of the new semester, Yeshua turned to give thanks back to the man he considered a mentor and departed through the doors of GHH. Once he was sure he was out of distance, Senji revealed a sleek phone from beneath his sleeves. The keyboard beep with each tap, dialing out in a sing-song manner.


“It’s Senji ♥"


“. . . . .”


“Yes.”


“. . . . .”


“Uh huh~”


“. . . .”


“Hisashi implemented a failsafe in case of emergency, the memories are just one part of that I’m sure. He isn’t one to simply, as he says, “Take an L like some pansy-ass stoolie.” 


“. . . .”


“Yes, in fact I believe the administration here will do more good than harm and this little meet up he has now with the Vice Principal should only aid us; although, he’ll need a nudge."


“. . . “


“So, I shall proceed to the next part of the plan to eliminate that girl he calls Ebony ❣"
​_*Now. . .*_

A sparring match between students or, as was more bluntly stated, Grey Wolves vs All. Normally a kid of tranquil quiet Yeshua, briefly, fidgeted and came across visibly annoyed. He had the same question of his other peers that stood in this room. Why exactly did it need to be them? A one on one sparring match? A showcase? They were being paraded around. What’s worse is that this “sparring match” to him looked more a cover between two feuding adults.


“I'm being asked to beat up a classmate known as Bitt?” ​


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 15, 2017)

Enter Nala Amari
☄The Immortal Spirit ☄
★
_*








*_
Identity in a society where the norm is extraordinary is an issue of prevalence. Civilian, Student, Hero and Villain, these lines that were once intangible have gained shape, solidified by the actuality of a quirk society it becomes easy to differentiate greatness from mediocrity. The scale of ones quirk and the extent to which they can take it, measures their value. 

Nala understood the importance between behind the Showcases. It's concept mirrored the evaluations and trials she herself had undergone. Such measures of ability had been what molded her into becoming The Immortal Spirit, a protector of Makaya, and a human weapon. Having first hand experience of what it means to be a weapon, she did not wish to impart such a message on the younger generation.

She continued her perigrination through the grounds tormented by profound thoughts. It was a rarity for the statuesque woman to give much thought to anything. Preferring instinct over deductive thought, she left maters of the heart and soul to her younger sister. What do I know about identity and purpose? The VP's are just in their orders, these children are future heroes being groomed for success, they need this. Then why do they appear more as soldiers? She let out an exaggerated groan and continued her walk. 

_Focus Nala! You are an Amari, protector of Makaya, the Immortal Spirit. Steel yourself girl, this ain't nothing to fret about. Go out there and do your job, show them all who the soon to be baddest bitch of Grand Heroics is._

Nala Amari made her appearance on the outdoor grounds. Immediately upon entering the scene her gaze shifted through the gathered students. Tall, Petit, lanky, and firm, at once her mind, conditioned by routine many would reproach for violating basic human rights, created an assessment of the physical conditioning of the soon to be competitors.

She noticed the stares and remembered that she had a job to do. Her hands slipped out of warm familiar pockets and were placed firmly to the sides of her legs. Next, with discipline birthed from military conditioning, Nala straightened herself raised her head forward.

*"READY TO SERVE, NALA AMARI, IMMORTAL SPIRIT OF MAKAYA, AND INTERNATIONAL HERO UNDER TO SERVICE OF THE UNITED NATIONS. I WELCOME YOU, HEROES IN TRAINING TO TODAYS ACTIVITIES. I WILL BE OBSERVING YOUR PERFORMANCES AND HOPE TO SERVE WELL"*. She concluded her needlessly loud and exuberant announcement, and finally took a breath. 

_Holy shit, I nailed it. The Vice Principals are enamored with my show of Grace and servitude. The kids are paralyzed with fear! One of them is so gripped with terror his eyes won't leave my chest! Richard Castillo may have fallen in love with me! You go girl._

The Vice Principal combo felt their rhythm disrupted by the woman's rambling and the students did not know what to make of the scene. 
ℕ ∀​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Michael Young
Sudden Challenge*​


SoulTaker said:


> *Then…*
> 
> It had been a few hours since the front gates had opened, students had time to see to a few affairs as we headed into the middle of the afternoon.
> 
> ...


​Michael brushed himself off as Britt got up. "Well - " Before he was able to come up with a retort, the loudspeaker called for the both of them to enter the training fields. "Wait, on the first day back? And before we even get inside?" Michael looked over to the other people called making their way to the grounds. "Well, guess we gotta go. Don't even wanna know what the punishment for ignoring it'll be." 



SoulTaker said:


> *Now….
> *
> 
> “Hello studeents, I am junior vice principal, Monsieur Remy Morgan. You all know dze senion Today you are here for a training exercise. It is a simulated combat drill to prepare you all for dze Showcase Season.”
> ...



@Wizzrobevox @Hollow @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @Hero

Michael sat on the floor as he looked over the different matches laid out. He noticed Colette, Mimi and Victor on the list, but also cursed his luck as he saw that Daniel was his opponent. _"Crap. Kinda hoped it would be someone I didn't know. Well, that or Bitt. Wouldn't mind trying to fight him again."_ He started off with leg stretches and some heat on key points as he attempted to wring out any cramps he might get. He stretched his arms and shoulders as he looked at the other students. He waved over to Mimi, Colette, Daniel and Victor.

Michael sighed as he stood up; on one hand, he had been training more with his grandfather for a reason somewhat similar to this and he did want to see how much he improved. On the other hand, the whole timing for this sparring match just reeked of something. He had a feeling that either this was done to settle some bet or it was drafted at the absolute last minute. For some reason, he believed the former despite the latter seeming about as likely.

As he got ready, he raised his hand. "Er, sorry for interrupting, but might I ask why we're going as of now? Why this early in the school day? I don't think any of us has even gotten their stuff unpack or even reached their rooms before we were called here." He moved his bags as he said this. "Also, are there any specific rules for the fight?I'm guessing that the last one standing the winner?"


----------



## Hollow (Jun 16, 2017)

*Showdown*
*-Mimi vs Colette-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Early Afternoon*

Students constantly being called in to see this or that teacher was already a form of status quo in GHH so, when Richard's crisp voice was heard over the speakers around campus calling a few names, Mimi didn't even bat an eyelash. That is, until her name was somehow thrown into the pot as well. That moment forward, the girl's body visibly twitched with each person named after her.

Why?

Why was she being called among this group of some of the most notorious trouble makers in school? Bitt? Dear lord. Dimitri? Christ help her in her time of need. Victor? Heaven have mercy on her soul. What were Michael and her getting dragged into...by the tone they were being called with, it couldn't be pretty business. Still, the girl wasn't about to ignore the calling. She didn't even want to think of the consequences of ignoring a...request from the Vice Principal himself.

Her heart was beating so hard once she entered the fields that, when she heard what the teachers there had to say she actually felt relieved. They weren't in trouble...it was just a tournament set between the Grey Wolves and...everyone else? Mimi swallowed the bitter taste forming in her mouth and observed both of the Vice Principals.

Mr. Castillo, senior vice principal acting head in Mrs. Khristie's absence, and Mr. Morgan, the school's newest vice principal hand picked by the headmistress herself according to rumor. If looks could kill, they'd both be dead murderers by now.

From the answer Mr. Morgan had given Bitt, the contestants had definitely been chosen at random. However, Mimi really didn't like that the Wolf House was being pitted against the other two. Exactly how did that happen? Wouldn't it have been a better idea to pit all houses against each other equally and make a small tournament out of it? Mimi understood the idea of using the days the older students are not present to see how the new kids are doing but, the way the Vice Principals were acting towards each other...she had the unpleasant feeling it went a little beyond that.

Distracted as the girl was inside her own thoughts, she almost impossibly missed Victor's excited shouts. And then a new teacher showed up and, before Mimi knew it, things were set in motion.

She didn't mind though. It was actually a good idea to see how she was faring against her school mates in an event like this...the only problem would be if these friendly matches lead to not so friendly situations later on. Looking at her classmates standing all around her, she sincerely hoped she was just being a worrywart.

"Er, sorry for interrupting," Michael rose his hand to ask a question and Mimi looked at the teachers. She had assumed the rules were the usual ones but, since he had asked, she was interested in hearing the actual answer.

Out of the corner of her eye, she could see Colette standing expressionless as always. Like with some of the others, she had never personally met the blue haired girl but, after a semester, of course she at least knew her name and some of her abilities. Colette was probably going to be a fierce opponent to face and the fight was definitely not going to be an easy one but Mimi felt ready to put everything she had into it.

Focusing back on the teachers, she waited to see who would be overseeing their match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2017)

P-X 12 said:


> "Er, sorry for interrupting, but might I ask why we're going as of now? Why this early in the school day? I don't think any of us has even gotten their stuff unpack or even reached their rooms before we were called here." He moved his bags as he said this. "Also, are there any specific rules for the fight?I'm guessing that the last one standing the winner?"





"Your first question has a few answers. It has been a few hours seence dze gate opened and the majority of dze freshman class had shown up on time. Dze first years are dze only studeents on campus for dzese first few days. Dzis gives dze staff ample opportunity to evaluate you. Once we decided on a practeece showcase it was seeing if we could get eenstructor Nala and eenstructor Sleeckback to join us. Dzese was the time that lined up for dze four of us." 

The cat stood cooly with his arms crossed as he took the lead in explaining to his charge some of the background to the impromptu event. 

"Dze second answer is seemple. It's a FIGHT. You must immobilize or knock out your opponent for dze count of 10 or eef you step out of your zone. Dze training field is maseeve but once you are in your area you will notice dze ground has white tape at dze boundaries. Dzese boundaries are beeger than dze ones you will have in dze showcase so they should not be too beeg a concern. Your zone today eez about dze size of an American football field to give you an idea." 

"Mademoiselle _Amari _will be overseeing dze FIGHT with you and Daniel Riley." As the feline's eyes scanned his team it was Mimi Merryweather who caught his eye. She seemed like she was just about ready to enter her combat zone and begin.

"Madomoiselle Merryweather, I will be overseeing your match." 

@Hollow @Hero @Karma15 

​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 16, 2017)

Daniel - Prelude to the Fight​
Daniel had just finished unpacking when he heard his named called.  He recognized most of the names from classes, all freshmen.  It made sense he supposed, only freshmen should be on campus right now.  Either way he rushed to the field without hesitation.  Whether for commendation or condemnation it wouldn't due to be late.

He listened attentively as the vice principle spoke, pushing any stray thoughts of worry or concern down.  A fight, on the first day back, as part of a demonstration of abilities.  Well, he did want to set a new tone for the term, this would certainly be an opportunity to do so.  He glanced at his opponent, Michael, seemed collected enough at the whole process.  He remembered him from a few classes, though this seemed different than classes somehow.  More serious perhaps?

The "Grey Wolves vs. all" gnawed on him a bit though.  To say that the Grey Wolves were dysfunctional as a group would be understating it.  The dorm's philosophy was built around being lone wolves - his parents would probably be horrified if they understood that.  While this wasn't exactly a team sport, they didn't seem exactly keen on team-building either.  Maybe that was the goal, trying to build some comradery  through shared success?  It might work, assuming they were successful.  Wolves weren't well known for their treatment of pack members that fall behind.

He paid only half attention to the questions.  The goal was straight forward enough and he knew enough about hero schools to expect these sorts of matches from time to time.  That was part of why he had worked hard last semester with his roommate Jonathan, hopefully his hard work would be rewarded now.

He started a mental warmup, encouraging blood flow to warm the muscles and ready himself for the match.  It was a good distraction from the mounting sense of pressure and he wanted his mind as focused as possible.  With luck he'd get to see some of the other matches first to help prepare.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 16, 2017)

*Back To Business: Less Than Smooth Return*

_A Little Before The Event..._

"Jeez, first day back and they're already getting these kids working? Cutting right to the chase as usual." The words Slickback muttered to himself soaked themselves in an reflection not quite surprised so much as nettled at what was little more than Richard having his way while Gwen, or rather the God's Eye, was out. This certainly seem like the type of play he'd do if it weren't for her more methodical approach to affairs. No matter his thought process, however, he was most definitely a man of logical reasoning...with the occasional a splash of sadism.

Either way, he had some paperwork to turn in, if Richard wasn't feeling especially cryptic he might tell him what exactly his plan was, but somehow he felt like getting a clear into that man's mind would require a bit more dancing with words than he was really interested with doing currently. Opening the door to the office, he was greeted with the view of Richard standing near the God's Eye's desk near what appeared to be some kind of mascot character come to life, who Slickback could only assume be to the new Assistant Vice Principal. It was not two steps into his office before his presence was acknowledged by the two.

"Ah, Mitchell, I was expecting your arrival around this time." Richard addressed him in his classic even tone.

"I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that something to do with that announcement for all those students for what I'm to assume is a Showcase." Slickback approached the desk with files in hand.

"Ahh, sharp az you are sleek, I see." The feline cut in with a cool expression.

'_What's with that accent...?_' Slickback thought to himself, if only for a moment, before he came out of his own head. "You must be the new assistant vice principal. I'm Paul Mitchell, the instructor for Alternative Quirk Application and Assistance Teacher to the rescue courses here. Pleasure to meet you."

"No need for the formaliteez, monsieur Mitchell. We are all teacheers here, after all." Nodding in response, he placed the files on the desk and turned his attention back to the pair.

"So, do you need me to help supervise the event?"

"Something along those lines. In particular, the is one match that we thought you'd be interested is mediating, since you spend so much of your work of observing how quirks can be used." Richard explained.

"Really now? Who are the lucky tykes?"

_*Now...*_

"Vino and Victor, I'll be overlooking your match. Try not to go overboard, it's a sparring match, not a death match."

@Karma15​


----------



## Hero (Jun 16, 2017)

Colette Eagle
_The Showcase_
(1)
____________________


__________________________​
​"Fear, anxiety, stress and panic, all these are basic evolutionary expression of the human brain. They are part of the normal human condition." Colette said coolly, observing her fellow students' state of affairs.

“Has she glanced your way yet?" Isaac asked curiously, resting his chin on Colette's shoulder as he approached her from behind.

"Once" Colette said in a flat tone.

"What vibe is she giving off?" The boy asked. Colette glanced at him.

"Vibe?" Colette inquired

"Emotion" Isaac rolled his eyes correcting himself.

"Worry. Anxiety has seized her mind and it is currently self-perpetuating. Her worrisome thoughts are reproducing faster than rabbits."

Isaac laughed at the image of Mimi Colette painted. For a girl with no sense of anything, she was funny as hell. "I mean are you surprised, because I'm not. You are her opponent after all, she has no chance."

"From a preliminary evaluation, I concur, Isaac. There are very few things in the mind which eat up as much energy as worry. My opponent's form is especially debilitating. It is obvious to me that her worry is related to a future disagreeable to her in some way."

"Like you curbstomping her?" Isaac interjected.

"Precisely," Colette affirmed before continuing, "It would be in Mimi's best interest to instead of worrying about the match up at hand, focusing her energy on something that she can control."

"And that would be?" Isaac asked puzzled.

"Winning." Colette replied languidly as she left for the battlefield.

@Hollow @SoulTaker @Tenma @Karma15 @Kenju @Wizzrobevox @EvilMoogle @Cjones


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2017)

*Max
Australian Greatness Returns*

Handsome, strong and super popular, yep that´s me. All mighty and unparalleled, Maxwell Chase - meanin´ I - is back from his short but undoubtedly for tha rest of dis school and ya all, long as hell absence! Right now I'm at Grand Heroic High´s gates arriving ta the new school semester from  mah visit home. Now, while it's true that I'm fairly late, isn´t it also true that the best hero always arrives last? Dis is so NOT an excuse to hide some crazy event happenin´ back at tha airport as soon as I landed that would cause tha head mistress ta punish me.

“What are you waiting for? C´mmon go in. The head mistress is not around today.”

He says calmly while approachin´ me from behind. Just so ya know, this blonde dude is Hank Smithers. He´s tha guy who offered me tha scholarship ta study here and seem ta be in charge of administrative stuff like exchange students, school trips and all of that kinda thingy . I called him as soon as I arrived....´kay maybe not as soon as I arrived but ya get it, right?

“Nuthin´just watching!! Hahah. It´s nice ta be back!”

And I ain´t lyin´!! Certainly It was great ta go back home and all but there wa snothin´ new there. Mom, dad and Gramps were healthy, mah sis was as loud as usual freakin´out ova nothing. Tha farm was okay,  and Tazmanian Devils were still as ugly as eva. The town was peaceful, too much fer mah taste.

“You should go to your room and leave your belongings there before going to the campus. I was just informed there is some event going on right now in the school..”

“´kaaaaay”

Event? As in somethin´ I wasn't included in cuz of some odd reason? Well, can't be helped since I was late but still how rude! It can't be a nice show if tha best of tha best is not around, don't cha think? Anyway, I simply take mah luggage and run ta tha Red Lions dormitory. It´s been a while since I last saw mah first year pals and mah upperclassmen. Did I tell ya that those guys are great company? We did a party before tha break and well, It´s not good when a buncha high schoolers get drunk on juice....Or at least that´s what I told ‘em tha drinks were back then, heheh. Whateva the case, it was fun as hell! 

“Hey, yer favorite super hero Splendid is back!!”

And so I kinda expected a crowd ta come and receive me like in that movie when a ton of dalmatians appear. “Guess no one's home” yeah, cause what other reason could there be for what I mentioned before not ta be happening? Havin´ nothing else to do, I go to mah room and leave mah stuff there, it hasn't changed at all….not like that´s a bad thing since ya see, it would be illegal if someone came and put things outta place… maybe. 

“Umm...what did Hank say before?”

I know he said it some minutes ago but ya shoulda know by now that I ain't the kind to go around really listening to everythin’ everyone says. What was it? An event? I´m sure he said that but where? Ad are tha rest of mah dorm mates and classmates there? I also kinda remember him sayin´sumethin´about upperclassmen not being 'round today.

"Hahahah let´s just find out where it is then!!"​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 17, 2017)

*Michael Young
Combat Ready*​


SoulTaker said:


> "Your first question has a few answers. It has been a few hours seence dze gate opened and the majority of dze freshman class had shown up on time. Dze first years are dze only studeents on campus for dzese first few days. Dzis gives dze staff ample opportunity to evaluate you. Once we decided on a practeece showcase it was seeing if we could get eenstructor Nala and eenstructor Sleeckback to join us. Dzese was the time that lined up for dze four of us."
> 
> The cat stood coolly with his arms crossed as he took the lead in explaining to his charge some of the background to the impromptu event.
> 
> ...



@Hollow

Michael nodded at the feline vice principal's words as he looked on towards Daniel as he got himself ready. "Right. Thank you, sir." He looked over to Miss Amari for a moment, seeing another teacher he wasn't previously acquainted with. As he focused on the task at hand, he started to think about just how his fight was going to go. _"I'm not too familiar with Daniel's Quirk; I'm honestly don't even remember if I've ever witnessed it's effects first hand. I'm pretty sure it's close range, but he may have some ranged abilities I'm not aware of, so I'll have to be mindful of something like that just in case." _

As Michael was deep in thought attempting to strategize, he momentarily shifted his gaze over to Mimi who at this point seemed rather pensive compared to himself or any of the other students. It was pretty clear that she was the one person who least wanted to fight in this situation. Michael walked over to her to try and calm her nerves. "Uh, Mimi, you alright? You seem like you're a bit on edge." He looked over towards many of the other students and faculty members before spotting the ever stoic Colette talking to a teacher. _"Oh," _he thought._ "Well, that'll probably do it."_


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*
*Ferocious Order*_
*[LIQUID TIME]*
_*w/ Jacob *@Chronos_



Dimitri Alexandrof​

"Grhh"

On a subconscious reaction, Dimitri growled when he was pushed down to the marble floor. He was being pressed down and restrained by this idiotic stranger who only made things worse and worst of all was ungrateful. 'Ungrateful', that phrase caused Dimitri to reminisce. It was a behavior that would have gotten your ass beaten during his era of delinquency. As he felt the resisting force of another human pressing down on him while bringing down grand words of judgement, a smile momentarily appeared.

"What's so funny, now?"

"Nothing, I'm just reminded of old times, only the floor isn't cold and you aren't as nearly as fat and heavy as that cop,"

Unsurprisingly, Dimitri's smart mouth was answered by a slight surge of pain twisting along his wrist. His eyes pushed to its farthest corners to see his 'savior's' face. "For a so-called 'Hero', you are pretty violent are you not? Give me a break! Turning our selves in will lead us nowhere but down you fool!" The Russian lashed out in anger,. Nearby, but not close, the eyes of those looking on, bared contempt and worry, but this lad had not been the sort to let other's opinions of him cloud his mind. Especially one such as the fellow student pinning him down on the smooth surface.

"How about you give _me_ a break? It's better than being a criminal like you!"

As per example, one such word as 'criminal' was labelled onto Dimitri. Yet if this righteous compatriot were to look at the book of Dimitri's life, he'd find that the word 'criminal' popped up far too commonly when addressing him. Despite so, none of those dozens of times ever managed to to reach his heart.

"khakha, and what of you, hero? I haven't hurt a single hair on anyone's balls but you on the other hand are throwing your all-mighty quirk around all you like. Perhaps, yours truly is not the absolute evil afterall, no?" He attempted to be of a more relaxed fashion, but the sound of running footsteps grew louder and piled on top of eachother like sand in an hourglass. In otherwords, their short negotiation would reach it's end in less than 10 seconds.

His anxious eyes frantically looked at the fallen mechanical bird. Yet he did not draw in strength to create a furious and hotblooded rebellion. The last thing he desired was a war that would drain is credibility and career potential dry. That lasting thought echoed in his mind as a final bullet for his last chance at persuasion. "You want to be a hero don't you!? You bastard, just how weak is your dedication!? You are willing to ruin your career for this?! They still don't know our names! We can leave here, never come back and still be heroes! YA ne pozvolyu moyey sestre stradat'!"​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*_
_*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Dimitri *@Kenju _

​He squirmed under Jacob's grip, he couldn't find an exit, therefore he began to speak, the steps became much more audible, the twins imminent arrival was set. Jacob's crimson red hue, stared hollowly into the kid under his heel. His babble was similar to the squeals of mouse cornered in the lion's den. It was not only improper, unnecessary, but erroneous to the most minute detail, it was a reaction to his urges, not a consensus of  reason. Perhaps it was the language barrier, maybe it was the culture. Or simply this kid with the green hair fell right on par to what Jacob thought about heroism. To him, it was probably just a profession. Like anything else, it was all probably about the money. His eyes showed desperation, an demeanor fulled with rage. Was he just stupid. "We're in a mall. Do you really think that we live in a world where we aren't recorded constantly?" Jacob spewed, almost in utter disappointment, and pity. 

"How _*pathetic*_." He released the grip and rose the green hair kid up to his feet, hand steadily held on the collar of his neck. Extending his hands without a shred of doubt, fear, anxiety or even malice. The words that uttered with noted disgust in every cranny of its tone. "Is that your argument? I haven't hurt anyone, but you have? Kid, where the hell do you think you are? And where the hell do you think you're right?" He released his grip, pushing the kid slightly beyond his periphery. "Look around you. No one here seems me as the bad guy, I tried to reason an agreement, you didn't. Absolutely no one here is in hysteria." The steps began to pace themselves. The twins seemed to have stopped momentarily, but Jacob was too caught up in his own space to witness such. "You don't seem to have this hero thing pegged down, neither do you seem to digest what's really behind the word 'hero'. I'm perfectly content, I don't have anything to fear because I know that I did what was right. You... You're just afraid. Afraid of loose the title. I don't fear that because..." He stopped. Telling him the meaning behind being a hero, what difference does it make? That's something almost spiritual, something Jet, the boy he engaged in the opening of the arena, the bane to his existence, the menace to his tranquility, that boy ironically taught him that to be hero, it came from the goodness of the heart, for the care to that which was good, to the aid of those who couldn't defend themselves. It was an attitude more than it was a license, it was more than this commercial bullshit. 

"No, you figure it out. Coward. Next time, don't do something stupid."  

in between the discussion of the two teens, the twins seems to have gained their lead. Their eyes trained on their target, Jan smirked with sudden knee jerking interest, she could feel her blood boil with excitement, but turned to witnessed that her brother was been stopped but a elderly man, he seemed distracted, and in a burst of anger she screamed. "This is NOT the time to be helping grandpa over there with directions! Hurry up!" The old man jumped in awe and a bit of shock. And the brother turned a sudden gleam in his eyes before shaking his head for a moment and running towards the two teens. The elderly man, waved and walked off, with a sinister smile crossing his lip. His eyes exchanging the iris to a bright amber, the flesh distinguishing its skeletal pain. "Now we begin, Judas."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 18, 2017)

Jacob Connor

​
Thoughts loomed throughout this entire trip. The memories of that conversation cycled on his brain like a restless whirlwind. It turned in vicious circles and the youth began to reflect and reflect, until action was formed. After the first semester ended, all the preparations where finalized and his adventure began a new... The sound of turbines ease the peace of the flight the boy had already boarded. The resting heads of the passengers demonstrated the preparation for the shift in time zones. The principal's request, was in fact, for Jacob to take part in their foreign exchange program. There were a myriad of school that could be chosen, the God's Eye went to evident details about what was the necessary requirements to undergo this procedure. Firstly, Jacob had to have an outstanding record, which at the time hadn't been too clean to begin with, with starting fights on entry day and the like. So this had to be surmounted by having a better grade and for it to be the only incident in terms of violation of the school regiment. Something which would seem to prove troubling, but ultimately, Jet didn't seem to want to interfere throughout the entirety of the semester... It was odd, but it worked. His grades has outshone itself, in fact, it amazed even Jacob himself, after such it was a sign from his parents consenting to this decision, which seemed to not be of any issue either, they took it as a valuable opportunity. And finally... It was going to be a school of the Principal's choosing.   

This in particular had Jacob worried, but he consented to the idea. She was in fact that one that seemed to have suggested that Jacob needed to grow, to understand life. And though, Jet had taught him something he hadn't realize before, a new resolution was suppose to be sought. This was... in House of Kings High. The irony could almost be sensed in this. He read up on the details, but it meant very little at the end. Their legacy was an odd one, and they didn't prioritize heroics. This was the fine line, perhaps this is what he needs. Maybe the principal knows what she's doing after all...

~*~

_12 hours earlier_
​"You sure you got everything? Once you leave there no turning back." Said his mentor, Tony just like everyone else that was notified, was supportive of Jacob's decision to transfer, he aided him once more in his recovery period throughout the months before the next semester and on top of that he was there along with Sybil for tutoring. And now he stands next to him on the car, ready to drive the boy to the airport. The night breeze swayed the boy's locks with a gentle ease. The silence of this usually bustling city gave canvas for thought. Jacob however didn't hesitate to answer: "Yeah, I'm ready as I'll ever be." Tony nodded, silently pondering the situation that was presented before him. The kid had gone through a lot, perhaps too much for a boy his age. Throughout the year, Tony had acquired a sense of attachment for the boy, so much so that even now that he can finally stand on his two feet, he feels he doesn't want him to grow up so quickly. Yet he was proud, he was moving up in the world, but...  

​
"You know...? There's still time to say no." Those were the words which evidently were ushered towards Jacob. "You don't have to tumble around the thought and try to please someone else's quota. You're still you, no matter what you decide to do in life. And no one can ever blame you for choosing a path you're comfortable with." Jacob halted his step, his eyes stared at the concrete beneath his heel, and kept silent for a while. A deep breath and he rose his eyes, and met that of his mentor. "I know. But giving up wouldn't be me either, now would it?" A smile crossed the youth's lips. "This isn't just about meeting someone's quota, or even about me trying to run away. It's about moving on and pressing forward as a person. In the end, I might not be everyone's hero, but I'll be the best hero I can be. I'll put my life on the line to help the people who aren't as fortunate as I am." The words the principal had once told him cycled across his mind, the word sacrifice began to swirl on his mind, and he tightened his fist in pure determination. "And I'll built a place... Where such a thing as sacrifice is not something so easily considered. I'll give you people of the old generation hope. Hope that I can keep the people safe, and I'll do it... With a smile on my face." 

There was something indeed different from Jacob. His eyes represented a glow, and though it was uncertain, he would push forwards with a thing he really believed in. He had hope and kindness in his heart, an imminent glow that attracted people to him. Sybil once mention it and called it a radiant spark. It's not always there, but when it's triggered, it flickers with a bright light, and a fire comes after. Warm and present. And regardless of his quirk ability to gain notoriety, this was something that came from Jacob himself. It was something that lead him, and was gonna pave his future. Tony couldn't help but believe in this boy, because he didn't give up on his dream, on his vision for the future. Now, he just got the drive to actually accomplish it. "Well said, kiddo." But just when the two were going to enter the vehicle, another appeared before them. In mien was stern, his stare had a lot to say, it was undecernible. It was intense and he stood there with his presence being known, Jacob turned to meet his eyes.  
​"Jet." The weight of which those words were ushered demonstrated authority. Throughout the months the Jet black haired youth was gone, he minded no ones business but his own. He didn't even usher a word towards Jacob, and now he stands before him. Like a pebble on his step. Jet's face was, however, straight. Almost deadpan. 

"You're still doing this foolish trips of yours. When are you just gonna grow up and stand your ground?" His words held no poison, they were straight to the point. His belief shone greater than ever before, but this time, there was a tranquil base behind it. Like they stood on walls made of stone instead of glass. "I'm doing this because I want to grow." Jet eyes were ferocious, though they were deadpan, the intent behind the was strong. Like a lion proving that this was it's jungle. "You already know where you stand. Your quirk is mines, it disgusts me to think that we, who are born for greatness, who have it as our birthright to rule... You are wasting your gift, you're a disgrace to what our legacy stands." 

"That's not true." Unwavering. "You'll never know what is to really be a king without first know that you yourself aren't but an extension of your quirk. Whatever meaning it has, it's not what defines me. It what's paving my future to become the person whom I want to be." Jet just looked at the boy, who was determined to stay on his path. 

"When you return, Jet Marquise will not be the same guy you once known. I'll show you, truly what it is to stand on the belief that I was meant to usher this world to greater prosperity." His sister twin Jenny came to mind... How the circumstances of his life placed him in such misfortune. How he was gifted with this quirk as a means to repentance for his horrible life. For the days that he spent on the cold, for those moment where he had to fend for him and his sister, for the times he couldn't eat so that his sister had a full stomach. For those moment in life where he had to struggle, for those times he kept a smile to fool himself that the world was harsh. For those moment where he delivered the blanket of comfort for his sister. Just so the world's cruelty would play its part again and strip her away from him. But... she now has a better life, wherever she is... "Unlike you I won't squander my gift! I'll built a future where no suffering comes to the little guy! I'll ascend to my birthright! I'll give it everything I got, Snow! I won't let a foolish coward like you, who's afraid to accept his ability, who's afraid to accept the gift of his rule, beat me at this game that I worked so hard to win! Mark my words Jacob Connor!! I WILL BECOME KING!!" 

For a better world... 

~*~

*"Welcome! To House of Kings High! Welcome to the Holy Mount.!"*​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 18, 2017)

_*Sparring Match*
*Dimitri vs Ervine
Supervisor: Selik Furst AKA Zyklop*_
_*@Tenma *_



Dimitri Alexandrof​​
"Ervine Leathers, I've never heard about you before, even when I asked around on my way here, no one knew about your quirk or even about you personally,"

On the scene of the practice ground, Dimitri Alexandrof stood face to face with unwavering eyes against his 'sparring' opponent. His hands were tucked comfortably inside his coat pocket, but his stature was similar to that of a lion ready to pounce. Through his singe uncovered eye, the scoundrel examined Ervine's appearance in order to collect whatever data he could out of the little information he had. 

"It's kind of unfair, is it not? After all I'm sure you know about myself from the opening ceremony. Don't you agree Mr. Furst? The scales are a bit unbalanced, no?"

He used that chance to shift his attention onto the glasses-wearing, sharp-dressed man between the two of them. _"It is of no concern. Heroes are constantly battling foes they know nothing about, while the more credibility you accumulate, the more villains will know about you. Consider this a valuable experience and lesson for the both of you."_ his tone and words, just like his appearance, were clear-cut and stern. Dimitri had hoped to find a way to get under the teacher's good graces, but no hint of genuine emotion seemed to escape Mr. Furst's face that was busy staring a hole into the notebook he held.

From what Dimitri knew, Mr. Furst was a hero from Germany who went by 'Zyklop' and was not only known for being a, impeccable hero, but also teacher. Which means that to put out a good impression, the self-proclaimed genius needed to thoroughly beat the tar out of this rough-looking foe. Outside the scars and odd hairstyle choice, the things that caught his eye were Ervine's long black hands... 

After momentarily bringing his attention to that, Dimitri took several steps forward.  To which Zyklop raised his gaze from his notebook to closer inspect and react to whatever the green-haired Russian was planning. The former delinquent gave a small grin as he assured that their faces were mere inches away from eachother. He leaned slightly forward to get closer to the taller boy's ear; _"Do not give up and beg too quickly alright, my friend? I have to put on a show. _
_Vy ponimayete?"_

Having been satisfied with that, Dimitri retreated backwards to his previous position and as if the none the wiser, uttered; "Let's have a fun match"

Intimidation,

A habit back in his days in the cold backalley streets of Russia and a hindrance in his time of glory playing volleyball. It was unbecoming of the current lifestyle and career he seeked, but unfortunately this path to success was etched into his soul.


​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 18, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Des Fleurs Et Des Farts *


"Mmmm....." The young girl adorned in lively stickers depicting various sorts of flora, animorphsized with faces rosy cheeks and bright dot like eyes, all across her body sat in contemplation. Brow furrowed deeply as she rested her face on her hands, her curious groans and mumbles offered an ambience of it's own in the compacted classroom lit by the midday light coming through the back windows. The disparity between the comfortable, bright light shining onto her, lighting her bare and smooth shoulders revealed by her cutoff top and her demeanor was not lost to anyone else present in the room, but none had the desire to point out this obvious fact. The rebuffing to come lacked the allure of the humor justify such actions. 

The girl, sighing a hefty breath, removed a sticker trapped in the strands of her golden brown locks. "We need a new way to get club members." She proclaimed, her grim tone contrasting her airy and light voice. "This sticker racket simply isn't working out." Her fingers sliding across each other as they attempt to remove the clinging paper sunflower. It's smile mocking her failed attempts more and more as time when on. Her brow furrowed more as she spoke. "It's all about the number of people in the club, if we don't get more people to join well be shut down for sure." 

"But recruitment season is over, yeah? Would be interested in joining now?" A boy with hair green as a meadow questioned, watering a plant that was undoubtedly nearing the end of it's life. Even as he spoke, a leaf fell off one it's stem, wrinkled like a corpse stranded in the desert and falling to the floor without a trace of grace. Another boy, his hair cut low and smooth, had his arms crossed with a thoughtful inflection as he pondered like the others. His eyes large and wide to an inhuman extent with the aid of quirk. 

"We've been trying to get more members for a while now, yet we're still stuck at about four, not to mention the deadline to reach minimum capacity is this afternoon." He shifted uncomfortably as his words solidified the direness of the situation. His nails became shorter as time passed, serving as fuel for his thinking processes while he pondered a solution to this predicament, though whether it was the problem of the lack of club members or the trap he had fallen into within the checked battlefield In front of him. Thin, pale, starved arms tipped with large, skeletal hands reached over across the table and began lowering him into his time with cold grace and duty.

"Between people already being apart of other club, and people just wanting to slack off after school, there's not many candidates around anymore..." The final member of this peanut gallery, tall and slender with a beanie covering the top of her cranium as her dark locks fell over the side of her shoulders, easily moved the pieces on the chess board to bury the boy within his grave. "I win." Her voice was modulated and silvery despite her ghoulish looks, pulled her lengthy arms back toward her body placing her hand into her shins. Her long, sharpened nails gleaming in the sunlight as the boy grappled his head with a groan of frustration, slamming the table with his elbows.

"Gah! How do you keeping doing it, Eliza!?" Gripe filling his voice like a regret during a stalemate on the porcelain throne. Surrounded by such a dismissal of the problem at hand, combined with being unable to properly remove the sticker from her digits, the head ponderer in the middle of the room caked in glued paper snapped in a stentorian roar. 

"Would you guys take this more seriously!?" Delivering a blow to the table strong enough to knock over the pieces of the gravesite in front of her. "If we don't do something soon, they're gonna kick us out of our club room! We have to go out and find someone like our lives depend on it! It's not like someone is just gonna come waltzing in you know!"

The door to the room creaked open, catching the attention of everyone in the room. A white haired figure with a single black highlight in the front, adorned in a dark red sweater that seemed to be pulled down to the shoulders, dark jeans, and rather garish yellow shoes. Their face held eyes that drooped with the tiredness of a slave forced to cross cross 50 days and nights of desert. 

Silence of the dead.


"Sorry," He said, voice brittle and soft. "I thought this room was empty. I didn't mean to interrupt." Before the others could respond however, his eyes seemed to shift to a certain point in the room. He stood stiff for a minute before he began to shrink, curling up as if his stomach had been blown out with an assault of Mexican cuisine. 

"Hey, are you alright!?" The large eyed boy question, shooting up from his seat.

"It's all my fault, I should have knock first. And now your game is ruined... I'm the worst...I shouldn't even be alive...I should be buried in the dirt below the earth's surface..." He groaned in agony, barely standing on his own feet while he uttered his own curses upon himself. The room filled with confusion at this display, unable to comprehend his bizzare reaction. It wasn't til the leafy haired boy noticed the chess board had been toppled.

"Oh, nonononono, it's not your fault. That was like that before you even got here." He assured with rapid hand gestures. The pained boy dared to look up towards the group, putting his self crusificition on hold. 

"Blame this chick." Eliza said flatly, gesturing towards the brown haired girl with her thumb. Defensively, she moved back in her seat.

"H-hey!" Was all she could muster in response.

"No need to worry, you're fine." Eliza's words seemed to quell the boy if only a little as he began to rise from his strange stance.

"I see..." He replied quietly, looking towards the ground. 

Silence of the dead.

"Hey, uh..." The large eyed boy began.

"Yes?" The boy replied almost robotically.

" 'Cuse me for asking, but who exactly are you?"

"My name is Deprimeun Lepire." 

"Lepire..." The stickered girl said to herself in deep thought, raising a finger to her chin. A familiar sounding name to be certain, but from where exactly seemed to escape her.  As the silence continued, it seemed that the boy had had his fill of the situation as he began a motion to leave the room.

"Well, I suppose I should be goi-" His words silenced by another slamming of the table, delivering a shock throughout the room. 

"Lepire!? Like the Guardians De La Paux Lepires!?" She demanded with another slam of tye table causing him to shrink once more and cradle up against himself. Despite his clear fear of the sudden loudness, he managed to speak. 

"Y-yes...my parents are the action heroes Reine Aeolia and Huitzilopochtli respectively." His meek voice shaking on every word.

"No way...THE Natural Wonder Duo?" The eyes of the green haired boy glowed.

"Yes..." Deprimeun said as he returned from his defensive stance, once more staring at the ground. The sticker barer seemed to think for a short moment, going over an invisible blueprint a thousand time in her head. She nodded to herself, seemingly pleased with the result of this plot. 

"Well, that settles it." She said with great confidence. Standing up straight, she stated the son of stars directly in his drooping eyes.  "Deprimeun Lepire," Her hand shot out from her side with the immaculate quickness of a bullet. "Please join our Gardening club!"









"Eh?"​


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 19, 2017)

The Rated R Hero, Unadulterated, Unfiltered & Unpredictable



"What the hell is a Victor Rickter?" The red head said rhetorically. To the surprise of the Grey Wolves, those who were partaking in the mock Showcase and the spectators, Vino had submitted to the Vice Principal's summons and even arrived on time. He had been leaning idly against the perennial old growth tree which had been the wolves' hidden pleasure. The tree had been a popular smoke spot for the rebellious youth and would eventually become the infamous "make-out paradise" as a result of his own exploits. 

Vino was unfamiliar with his opponent and his confusion with mockery.  Victor's presence had been met with derision; Vino gave the youth a swift condescending look before turning his back. He began to whistle leisurely, stunning the audience with his display of callousness. His boots were the first to go, then his jacket and finally his boots-which he exchanged with a pair of sneakers. Vino freed himself from the needlessly excessive weight and finally faced his opponent.

"I am awfully sorry for that, Victor. My quirk makes it necessary to shed any unnecessary weight." He spoke with a gentleness that did not match his appearance. "Please forgive me. I had to shed some weight; it is difficult to fight with that thick jacket on. "

"Whenever you are ready, we may begin this duel." His voice was clear and oddly refreshing. It possessed a soothing rhythm that was amplified by scarlet eyes that appeared to caress more than glare. In the deep confines of Victor's subconscious he wondered if he could fall for the redhead. The concept of attraction and intimacy eluded the young man. He could only make sense of the deep feeling by relating it to a more familiar concept. Ice cream. Yes.Vino's presence was like eating ice cream. It was surprisingly alluring.

Victor felt a strange kinship him and decided to act on the pleasantness. "Howdy, I remember you from last term. You're that funny redhead always surrounded by girls. Let's have a good fi-"

The interjection had elucidated to Victor the idea that, even sweet things can prove to be bad for you. Moving with sudden quickness and force, Vino zipped straight ahead. His mad dash completely disregarded the twenty meters that separated him from his opponent. It was terrifyingly fast but more frightening due to its spontaneity, even more so, it was predictable action. How did he tag me? Victor thought, bewildered by the events that resulted in his face meeting the floor. 

It had happened in a matter of seconds.Vino's sprint had appeared to be locked in one direction, and although fast it was still traceable. Victor was given precious seconds to gather himself during the span of Vino's initial take off.Showing the quickness of a semester's worth of conditioning, Victor spread his feet and kept them planted firmly. His knees bent and hands faced forward, ready to meet Vino's inevitable clash. 

*Whoosh*​It was with a single motion, too fast to be perceived in real time, and far too precise to be evaded, that Vino had fallen outside Victor's realm of perception. The redhead side stepped to the right, completely shifting away from Victor's view. His movement was butter smooth, and as he  slipped through his opponent's guard, he positioned his palm in a horizontal  and drove it downward, planting it against the back of Victor's neck. The exchange was concluded by the sound of Victor's face eating dirt.

"Yes, dear Vic, let us have a good fight." He said mockingly,proud of his guile and deception. Slipping his hands back into his pockets, he triumphantly walked away.

"Whoa, where did that come from?" Victor called from behind. He was groggy and slightly dazed but for the most part seemed unaffected by the red head's blow. Vino's head turned to look back at what should have been road kill. He then grimaced, disgusted by the boy's unnatural resiliency. More so than anger, he was confused. 

"You should be dead." He muttered contemptuously. 

@Wizzrobevox 
​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 19, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: The Speedster Is Aggressive*

"Trying to go for a quick win, are you? I'll take a more than that to get one up on me though!" Victor smiled at the red haired teen. "Still, you definitely caught me off guard, I couldn't even keep track. I'll need to be more careful." His words ribboned in laughter and amazement as he started back on his feet, unfazed by the blow dealt before him. Nor by scorn emitting from Vino as he stood opposite to him, brow furrowed into the shape of a V above his eye line, who's sockets wrinkled in a glare aimed directly at the purple haired sprite of a boy. His shoulders became stiff and ridged as he turned his head to peer over them, seeing in full view Victor rubbing the dirt of his face with a clear grin unshaken by the blow he received.

During this time, Slickback observed the match from the confines of a seat just out of bounds of the battlefield, analysing the italian's skill set already. 'He's a speedster with a preference to quick finishing blows, that's one heck of a powerful combination for someone with his background. If he could stay his hand from anything seriously life threatening, villain apprehension would be preferable field for him to be it. Given his opponent, however, he'll have to try something a little different if that wasn't enough to leave an significant damage.'

Face cleared of the muck that once caked it, Victor stared straight back the Vino, eyes locked in a ferocious gaze, an responded with little more than genuine confusion. "Why are you just standing there? Shouldn't you be trying to hit me? You'll never win like that." His words rang with a certain innocence that would confuse most and raise distrust in the rest. It's simply not everyday someone fighting you expect to be hitting them, and with such a child like curiosity to boot. There was a moment of unseen translation inside Victor's head, the confines of which ticked a bit differently than most, indeed, his mind was particular, and his leaps in logic all the more so.

The palm of his left hand hand met with his right fist as he seemed to come to a conclusion that, in his mind, was more than logical. "Oh!" He exclaimed brightly. "Is that the only kind of move you can do? You know you won't get anywhere by relying on stuff like that." The words exiting his mouth were earnest to a fault, if not inaccurate in their deduction. He had hoped that back attacks weren't all Vino knew how to do, since dealing with villains like that would only get him so far and completely undermine the potential he had, but perhaps even more importantly, that'd make the fight no fun at all. "Even if you don't have any other tricks up your sleeve, you should still be coming at me, but I have to warn you I'm can be pretty stubborn about losing so don't expect me to just stay down!"


The intensity of Vino's glare was only seemed to become greater the longer Victor spoke any sort of dialogue, intense spite surrounding the air around him. A low, almost gutteral snarl emitted from from his person as he turned to fully face the spunky boy. Victor, despite his seeming lack of awareness, could taste this malicious aura bursting forth from his opponent. His anger, his spite, his agression, all mixed together in a delicious entree of attack. Yes, this feeling, that confidence in his face, the will of fight, Victor had felt this very feeling before, this cold violence. It was just like eating a sardine and whipped cream topped chocolate Sunday. He was ready, ready to brawl. "You know, it's pretty funny." Vino stated coldly as he fully faced Victor. "You mentioned you were pretty stubborn about losing, yeah?" His lips curled in a worrying smile, revealing his incisors even in a closed state. "Well, as it turns out,"

In a step, Vino's movements increased into a speed unmatched by any normal mortal, dashing with hand clawed, aimed directly at Victor's optics. Split second movements allowed Victor to raise his arm in defense. His stomach however, was far from being as guarded. A swift kick to the solar plexus at speeds far above the average physically fit teen trained in assassin arts was enough to make that clear to anyone. With an extra shove of power behind it, Vino's attack was more than capable of sending Victor tumbling back a good few yards. "I'm pretty stubborn about losing, funny how that works out, huh?"

'_That wasn't as fast as before._' This was the first thought to cross Victor's mind after being struck, rolling across the field. '_I could barely keep up with him the first time he hit me, and i didn't even see how he hit me, but this time I could see him coming right at me._' His body tumbling on the grassy field, the pain surging through his torso, all this became secondary to his thoughts. '_He was closer to me than before too...does his speed have to do with distance?_' He could feel a rock hidden in the grass hit the back of his head. '_Like a car, revving up into second gear... he's a car..._'

Suddenly, Victor leaped from his tumble into the air, not unlike an acrobat's recovery onto a meesly tightrope. Landing in a crouching position, he was faced with a new reality.​
"*YOU'RE A CAR, SO I'LL BE METAL SHAVINGS!*"





".....the fuck are you talking about?"

@Karma15​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 19, 2017)

Colette Eagle
_The Showcase_
(2)
____________________


__________________________​Field lights flash on, accenting the two opposing sides of the field where Colette and Mimi stood. The sidelines that were bare at first bar Isaac and Camila soon began to attract a crowd. The sound of drums starts to fill the air as the match was nearing its beginning. Colette and Mimi had been selected to participate in a showcase, and event where both students are able to showcase their abilities for possible suitors in the pro-hero realm. To Colette's understanding, killing was not encouraged, but the sight of blood or broken limbs was a guarantee. Across the ring, a heavy accented voice could be heard, "BEGIN!". Colette wasted no time in closing the meters between her and Mimi. Springing forward, Colette spins around with her leg extended, heel poised to strike. Her leg whips around viciously at Mimi who barely manages to flip over it, landing back on the ground. As she brings her head up, Colette is already sliding at her with a sweep kick which Mimi barrel rolls over, landing on her face. Recovering quickly, Mimi flips forward into an axe kick aimed for Colette's face. Colette sidesteps the attack and takes advantage of Mimi's forward momentum, twisting the blonde's body and sending her into the ground. Before Mimi could bring herself to her feet, Colette drives her knee into the girl's back and folds Mimi's arms behind her head like a pretzel. Placing her hand on Mimi's head, Colette swiftly ended the match. 

"I give up." Mimi conceded.


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 19, 2017)

The Rated R Hero, Unadulterated, Unfiltered & Unpredictable
The Tortoise & The Hare.
​
A certain calmness filled Vino's chest. It took hold of him and swept away the sprinkles of vexation clogging his interior. Air glided through his interior pathways, made its way up his nostrils and exited through his orifices.Taking another soothing inhale and exhale, Vino redirected his attention on his opponent.

"Young Prince there will come a day when you will be a man. No longer a boy, and now a king, you will come to understand that it is a burdensome honor. Vexation will meet you at every step, and young prince, the most vexing force to a king is a fool."
_Sospetti la sua stupidità e temi la sua maschera_

Heed the words of the fool. His weapon of choice gaiety and his blade clad in deception, Victor stared blankly at the red head.Vino reluctantly internalized his fathers words; he had then understood that Victor was the Jester. _Sospetti la sua stupidità, e temi la sua mashecera._ Wary of the boy's simple mindedness and seeing the deception behind his smile, Vino eased his mind.

Victor frowned. "Are we playing mental chess? Or is it checkers?" He groaned temperamentally. "Why aren't you moving-"

Once more Vino darted forward, interrupting his speech. Victor took his stance a second quicker than he had last time. A pleased smirk painted his face; he had read the speedster perfectly. The scarlet speedster's footsteps swept across the field. It moved through the turf with a professional figure skater's poise. Vino's motion once more sliced through the yards like how a pair of scissors gets through paper, effortlessly and without warning; Vino had already gotten inside Victor's guard.

The exuberant youth tensed up as he saw the speedster's arm extend outward to the side. Vino's posture was hunched and his eyes were set on Victor's waist. Instinct took over as it often does in the presence of adrenaline. Victor found comfort in deducing the mechanism behind the speedster's quirk and had anticipated the next assault to be slower than the first. He shifted back as he avoided the speedster's expected grapple. 

Victor cried. "My turn now! Tag you're it!" His right foot acting as a spring, he propelled himself forward. The raised fist stopped in its motion. Victor blinked blankly, wondering where the speedster had disappeared to. Apprehensively, he spun laterally to his left where he had felt an abrupt gust of wind blow by. Once again his fist froze in the air. A shade of red hung by his right and as he turned to meet his competitor, a swift angled kick slapped him across the face, drawing a thin streak of blood down his nose.

Vino pushed forward at the sight of blood,eyes rapt with frenzy He pulled back his right arm, flexed it and drove it forward, colliding into Victor's obliques. His eyes were puzzled, something was wrong. All of Vino's force had dissipated. He had expected to send Victor flying but instead there was no movement created from the blow. 

Victor returned Vino's confusion with an innocent mocking snicker.  Vino tried to retract his arm but it would not budge. The hands that entangled his arm were taut, and the mass of muscle that was Victor's forearm was dense and solid. 

No matter how hard he struggled, Vino could not break free. "What the hell is that forearm?! No, it didn't look that big before. All that from a single flex! His right hand too-the fucker must beat-"

"My turn again." Pulling Vino in, Victor raised his free arm and his uppercut sent the speedster staggering backwards.

Through will alone, Vino kept himself up. The blow had shook his brain and he was disoriented. Taking note of the speedster's decline in reaction speed, Victor drove forward. He harassed Vino with a series of strikes, blows, kicks, jabs, and uppercuts. Some struck but more were parried. Vino responded with a wild speedy jab. The strike grazed Victor and gave him another opportunity to attack. Throwing his upper body back, and pivoting with his left foot, Victor forced Vino to the ground with a Brazilian Kick to the shoulder.

"Whew." Victor panted slightly, he was more amused than tired. "You really are fast. Not so fast when you aren't far away huh? Big weakness there."

Poison seeped through Vino's veins. Red, hot, and violent in it's intentions, a sharp rage was planted in the speedster's head. "I should have shattered your ribs with that blow. The mass, along with the acceleration, it should have fucked you up."

Victor raised a curious brow, "Whoa. What a plot twist this is. You don't look like it, but you sound like you know a lot about physics!"

He paid little attention to the vehement glare the redhead gave him. "And that's a secret buddy. Won't it be fun for you to try and uncover what I'm hiding while trying to beat me up?! But yeah,I really shook you with that uppercut. You slowed down. Like you couldn't see straight or something. Do you need a breather before we go again?"
Vino's eyes widened incredulously at the blatant disrespect. He turned to look at Professor Slickback.

I might have to murder this kid, he thought bitterly.

@Wizzrobevox 



 




​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 20, 2017)

*Showdown
-Mimi vs Colette-*
*The most powerful tool that you have right now in your life, in your body, is your mind.*
*That's why the enemy fights you in your mind.*
*The devil don't have to tie you up for you to be bound, he just has to tie up your head. With stress, with worry, with aggravation, with low self esteem, with pettiness, with anger, with hostility, with rebellion. And he can make you physically sick because your mind is sick.*
*Put your hand on your hip and say give me a new mind.*
*Give me a new mind means give me a new perspective.*
*Give me a new perspective, give me a new way of looking at my situation.*
*Get my mind ready for this because yes, there's gonna be some struggles, there's gonna be some challenges, there's gonna be some death.*
*But even the struggles are an opportunity for me to achieve victory if my mind can handle the change.*​-Adapted from a speech by TD Jakes​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Early Afternoon*

Michael's preoccupation had been a kind gesture but, really, the match itself wasn't what Mimi was worried about; it was the consequences of pitting one house alone against the rest. Encouraged battles like these were something the blond had already been prepared for since she had first enrolled and she was actually surprised an entire first term had passed before Mimi found herself standing against another student in one of these fields.

Still, she thanked her housemate and gave him a few words of encouragement for his own match as well. They were the only two Golden Eagles here, they had to support each other during times like these.

Colette and her hadn't exchanged a single word as they both followed the school's newest faculty member onto his chosen field, the blue haired student hadn't even given any signs of noticing she was being lead to a fight. Whether this was because she was incredibly comfortable with her abilities or because she just didn't care at all, Mimi hadn't been able to tell.

Thus, when the starting shout was given and Colette came at her with no hesitation at all and Mimi's heart beat loudly as the feeling that she was about to fight someone head on downed on her, there was only one tactic the young Golden Eagle could think of: fight back. Go on the offense and see what her adversary's skills were before forming an actual tactic.

She hadn't, however, expected Colette's skills in martial arts to be so good. The other girl's movements were swift, succinth and had a professional glint to them that told Mimi this definitely wasn't her adversary's first fight. Even after the blond realized that being the offense wasn't the tactic she wanted to use for this confrontation, there wasn't enough time for her to make a proper comeback before Colette immobilized her...

...and that's when it happened.

There were rumours about it - about Colette's quirk. But Mimi had never expected it to be as overwhelming as it actually was. Having her entire emotional range suddenly ceased and controlled by another was not only disorienting to the point of making her want to throw up, it just felt wrong. This was the nature of quirks with psychologically controling elements to them; they're hard to deal it and even harder when one is not ready in body or mind.

And Mimi wasn't ready. She wasn't ready at all.

"I give up." The words left her mouth with ease and the girl felt a million emotions while not able to feel a single one because Colette didn't allow her. The only way she could ever hope to describe it was an implosion inside her mind. The pressure of her desperation to get out and constant immediate mental blocks were driving her crazy.

She hadn't gotten this far by giving up.

Without warning, without her even controling it, the bracelets made of pure crystal that adorned her arms exploded. Spikes and shards grew and and shot from them in a bombardment that forced Colette to jump back and constantly avoid the shards so she wouldn't get impaled.

Free from her mental reigns, Mimi fell to her knees panting.

"I give up...?" She mumbled. The crystal explosion had taken quite the chunk of stamina out of her but, thanks to it, the field was now very much a playground for the youth. 

"I give up?!" Her voice was stronger now as she got up and wiped her mouth, her eyes meeting Colette's. Both girls had blue eyes but, at that moment, the shades couldn't be anymore different as Mimosa's were ablaze with fire against the icy distanced of Colette's.

*"I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!"*​
Only a second passed before Colette nodded her head. "Very well then," she acquiesced. Just like that, without another thought to the blond's outrage, the Gray Wolf was back on the prowl. That, in a manner, only fueled Mimi's inner fire.

With a battle cry rivaling that of a viking's, Mimi grabbed onto some of the crystal around her and spun it into a disk to throw at Colette. The latter was quickly advancing towards her again but the blond wasn't so keen on letting her come close this time. As much as she'd like to beat this fight on brute force alone, she had to place her burning feelings aside and think of a clear way to beat her adversary.

Offense would be used against her, defense would deplete her stamina too fast due to how she would have to abuse her quirk in order to make up for Colette's expertize in hand to hand combat. There was only one way to go about: capture.

Colette had obviously evaded the crystal disk sent her way but the second she was back to huntind down Mimi, the Eagle was ready for her with chains connected to the ground on one side and a pair of handcuffs on the other. Using Colette's charge as an opportunity, Mimi willingly took the hit in order to secure the cuffs around the other girl's wrists. In order to make the cuffs so quickly though, the girl had used one of her weaker crystals and Colette had only one look at it before she pulled on the chains and used the momentum to jump, flip her body, kick Mimi even further back and snap herself free.

Recovering from the hit, Mimi ran back in order to place some distance between her and the girl, gathering more of the crystal lying around. That had only been a small attempt, a thousand other plans followed.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 20, 2017)

*The Virulence- Faust
*
The boy's name was Ervine Leathers. His hair was a muted brown, streaked with gray that resembled dust, his sharp, almost angular features giving him an expression that resembled- likely _was _- a cocky sneer. He leapt off the bus carrying 2 oversized, bulky luggages, one in each hand.

These hands did not look like they belonged with the rest of him- their fingers resembled twisted tree branches with  similar texture, the deep cracks across them slightly revealing a hypnotic yellow glow within. Even in the new world of mutants and anthropomorhic beasts none would say these were the hands of a human- they looked as though they had been transplanted from some hellish entity. He'd tried wearing gloves, but when hidden from view they crackled and boiled and burned with a fury, and he'd been forced to go barehanded after a few weeks.

Ervine sighed as he estimated the distance to the Wolves hall. He couldn't blame Roger entirely for this- while his foster father had refused to allow him any of those roller luggages; no matter how much crap he brought with him, he was to carry it by hand, not like this 'spoilt new generation', in retrospect there was certainly no need for him to bring half the house with him either.

But a blacksmith needed tools, a working environment, and if his roomie had an issue with the dorm looking like the place for some unholy ritual, he'd just kick his sorry ass to the corridors. Ervine had considered pushing for a single room, but given it hadn't been easy to even get into a hero school he had decided not to press his luck.

The Wolves hall were crowded, naturally. Ervine shoved some squirt out of his way as he navigated through the mess. His room was on the 5th floor, and whether he slung them over his shoulders or held them at his sides, his twin luggages took up most of the width of the steps.  And Heloderma wasn't playing nice today, thrashing aboit the crowded confines of the bag and heating up the contents to the point he felt like he was holding a hot iron. Well, he _knew _she didn't enjoy tight spaces- but then she wasn't as mobile as the Bastard. _Wonderful, _he grumbled internally.  3 more floors to go of Heloderma's crap, and hopefully he'd still have time to engage the Exhibition match or whatever.

Then he bumped into the fat kid who apparently didn't know how to read direction signs. The burly fellow took a step back, realised he was impeding traffic, and-

"You are on the wrong side of the steps, fuckface." Ervine muttered burusquely as he began to shove him out of the way. The boy didn't budge.

"You gonna move your ass out of the way or not?"  Mr McDonalds Mascot had a strangely contorted expression of his big dumb face, appearing to be about to apologise for the trouble right before he was publicly called a fuckface, something he was clearly unwilling to let go of. _Well, boo hoo. Quit wasting my time over your hurt feelings and fuck off already._

"Yeah, I'd best hurry up so you and your boyfriend can get onto it."  Huh, seemed the Pillsbury Doughboy wanted to start some shit. Ervine chuckled. "Cute. So you want to piss off, or are you just going to stand here giving off flyers for your mother?"  

On that last word, Tubby here swung his fist in a rage, charging it with some sort of sparkling energy towards his face. Ervine let go of his luggages and blocked the impact, but was still thrown backwards down the steps- but not before he grabbed onto his belt. A brief satisfied smirk crossed the fat kid's face- but that quickly turned to horror as he looked down. 

Tubby's belt was sparking and crackling, warping. It twisted, segmented, then hardened through a mist of glowing smoke, and clawlike legs sprouted from its sides, the buckle splitting into half to form oversized steel mandibles. It now no longer looked like a belt so much as it did a gigantic centipede, only made of leather and cloth and nightmare fuel. 

The fat kid roared in panic as scrambled to get the serpent off his pants before it did any permanent damage, struggling as it squirmed and tore small gashes into his arms before he ripped it into half. A shame really, Ervine considered. That thing had some good Artefact potential.

Furiously, the fat boy bore down of him, fists and arms expanding through some sort of quirk. Students in the background were cheering excitedly- he guessed such duels weren't too uncommon in the Grand Heroics High. Still, he had a match to attend and admin crap to settle and- as hypocritically as that came off now- he didn't want any trouble. Time to end this.

The Blob was about 6 steps above and about to deliver a crushing blow when he came to an abrupt stop, nearly toppling facefirst. Floating inches before his face as though held by an invisible knight was a chainsaw- if one made of sickly bone and with bleeding red meat stuck between its slowly rotating teeth. The Bastard let loose a hungry whirr as though a warning, forcing the boy to back off. Rising to his feet, Ervine picked up his shit and strode past him.

"_Easy..." _Ervine growled quietly above his shoulder, with the Bastard following silently after. He was quite certain this little stunt would land him into deep shit later, and Roger would be pissed- considering he'd been through so much crap to land Ervine into a hero academy, hr could hardly blame him. The hallmaster, some Richard Castillo or Cassie or whatever, was apparently a real asshole too. Hopefully he'd face the music _after _the Exhibition Match- then that way the discipline case would be their _2nd _impression of him instead of the first. In Ervine's vast experience in the principal's office, that always looked better.

*Sports Hall
*
@Kenju

He sized up his opponent. Some Dmitri fellow. Probably meant he was Russian, that or his parents were into some weird shit. He had striking green hair, green jacket and green eyes and overall an over the top green theme goong for him. Dmitri looked confident, but more importantly he looked _serious_- not entirely in the humorless sense, though certainly partly. Mostly, he seemed to consider this a real duel. Either this whole Hero Acaddmy shtick was way more competitive than he had expected or this guy had issues.

The hours after the stairs incident had passed without much event. He'd done some stretches, messed around with some alchemy to pass the time before he headed down with his two main squeezes. Heloderma was still temperamentql over the whole 'stuffed into a luggage' thing- for his troubles Erine had slapped her upside the handle for making his trip up a living hell.


"Ervine Leathers, I've never heard about you before, even when I asked around on my way here, no one knew about your quirk or even about you personally,"

Well, for his part, Ervine knew equally little about his adversary, mostly because he hadn't bothered with the asking around part. Getting to know his hallmates and familiarising himself with the premises came first; though retrospectively, if this was to determine his star rating- one already threatened by him bullying that loser on the stairs- he probably should have been taking this more seriously. So mentally, he steeled himself.

This Dmitri then brought the supervisor into the conversation- some stuffy, bespectacled fellow called Mr Furst. Furst was a pro hero, even if he looked more accountant than charismatic superman.

"It's kind of unfair, is it not? After all I'm sure you know about myself from the opening ceremony. Don't you agree Mr. Furst? The scales are a bit unbalanced, no?"

During the opening ceremony, Ervine had been busy chatting with a fellow Wolf about how goddamn cool the Bastard looked, so he this russian snot could rest assurred this was fair play. Unless he was the guy who could turtle himself, or the one who could manipulate emotions- wait, that was a chick...

"I dunno, you the one who takes apart stuff or what? Otherwise I guess you're safe."

Dmitri stepped forward as though to shake hands as the supervisor droned on about how heroes had to deal with unexpected situations or whatever- neither of them really cared what he was saying. When he neared, his expression changed- it turned colder, more predatory.

_"Do not give up and beg too quickly alright, my friend? I have to put on a show. _
_Vy ponimayete?"_

The intimidation game, huh? Well, this kid _was _taking this seriously. He wasn't sure what the last bit meant in Humanspeak but he could guess from the tone. Before Ervine could respond Dmitri had leapt back and looked as sportsmanlike as ever. He had to give it to him, that was a fairly slick move.

"Let's have a fun match."

_Yeah, really..._

This Dmitri, from what he could garner, clearly valued making a good impression with the teachers, probably a high flyer of sorts. Well, Ervine had little such inclination, and he decided he didn't particularly like him anyway.

"And you can suck on that phony attitude of yours, you lil' shithead. Maybe go back to food tokens in Russia once you are done." He grinned as he braced into a fighting position.

Some members of the audience laughed, but most were taken aback. Some murmuring, Mr Furst looked rather cross even if he chose not to interfere. Good, make himself a Heel, turn the audience against him. That always hada positive impact on his performance, and even as some patriotic Lions booed angrily, he assessed his foe.

Hands in pockets, but ready to spring- he was certainly a manipulator of some sort, just like himself. Modus Operandi for such a foe was to make it past his defences and hit the man himself. For his part, Ervine raised his hands and clenched his fists tightly, angering the Devil's Hands till they spat smoke and lightning. He appeared a melee combatant, though he had his toys in wait.

"Oh, right- let's have a fun match."


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2017)

coLette Eagle
_The Showcase_
(3)
____________________


__________________________​"I'll have to be more careful." Mimi thought to herself as she ran away. She had experienced the rumors about Colette firsthand. The blue haired girl moved with a gracefulness like that of liquid flesh. Both girls begin to circle the battle field, with Colette making the first move again, she catapulted towards Mimi with several whirlwind kicks, pushing Mimi to field sidelines, trapping her in place. Colette spun around once again, this time with her heel aimed at Mimi's throat. Thinking quickly, Mimi grows a large crystal behind herself and back flips on top of it with her upper body strength, and flexibility. Immediately after landing on the top of the crystal, Mimi flips forward, landing behind Colette. The blonde unleashes a sweep, causing a wave of crystals to shoot across the ground, towards Colette's backside. With no other direction to go but forward, Colette leaped forward onto the previous crystal Mimi had made. When Colette attempted to back tuck off the mineral back in the direction of Mimi, she realized that the crystal she landed on to avoid the crystal that was approaching her, was being manipulated.

"I see..." Colette observed as she barely managed to escape the clutches of Mimi's trap, throwing herself to the ground.

"Damn it.." Mimi cursed. Out of harm's way, Colette sprinted around the formed crystals and delivered a swift knife hand strike into Mimi's side, causing her to double over to her knees, which she quickly recovered from, and flipped backwards with a somersault kick, narrowly missing Colette's jaw, as she landed back on her feet. Colette attempted to deliver a palm strike to Mimi's chest, which was blocked by an expanding crystal shield. Leaping over the shield, Mimi sought to finish Colette with a surprise attack, but failed. The blonde only manage to snag a few strands of Colette's hair. As Colette backpedaled to escape the range of Mimi's crystalline shield manipulation, Mimi, who was slightly faster, managed to connect with Colette for the first time with a spin kick. Colette however blocked the attack with her shoulder and grabbed Mimi's calf in the process. She brought it down to her side and delivered an elbow into the blonde's kneecap, causing an enormous amount of pain to surge through her body. Mimi painfully yanked her leg back to safety, out of Colette's reach and increased the distance between them with crystals. Mimi fell to the ground panting, taking advantage of the time she created for herself. Colette wasn't afraid of her crystals, but she was certainly wary and Mimi made sure to capitalize on that. 

Mimi couldn't keep Colette away forever though. Once again Colette launched into a combo of vicious strikes aimed at Mimi's sides, knees, and abdomen, all of which were intercepted by Mimi's trusty crystals. "I...I can't keep this pace the entire match," Mimi panted, "I'm going to have to end this." Enacting her "plan" Mimi retreated to a distance closer to where her largest two crystals on the battlefield resided. Colette dashed after Mimi with a warrior's speed, delivering another combo. A savage assault of kicks to Mimi's back and knees, before finishing it off with a full, 360 degree barrel roll kick to the blonde's shoulder. As Colette's heel slammed into Mimi's shoulder, the blonde hooked Colette's foot in her grasp, and dragged Colette into to the ground, causing the blue haired girl to hit the back of her head. Colette didn't stay down too long.

"It's over." Colette said coldly as she lowered herself in a martial arts stance she hadn't displayed before in the match. Mimi pulled herself to her feet and grinned.

"I couldn't agree more. Take this!" Mimi yelled. All Colette could do was stand there because by the time she realized her mistake, it was far too late.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hollow (Jun 21, 2017)

*Showdown*
*-Mimi vs Colette-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon*

The battleground had become an incredibly different area in the few minutes the girls had been fighting, deformed by the quantity of crystals Mimi had grown and manipulated in what could only be considered an abuse of her power. The history of their small battle could be read by the position of these crystals, their altered shape speaking of defense or offense against the many attacks, some smudged with blood from the times the girl wasn't fast enough to avoid an attack she hadn't been aware of until it was too late. Now, Mimi herself...

She was running on fumes.

Colette probably already knew Mimi's grin was nothing but a façade at this point. After the merciless onslaught the blue haired teen launched on her, she could barely even stand on both feet. She couldn't pinpoint which part of her body hurt the most but the sharp pain flowing from her knee was enough to make it hard to think.

So, when Mimi saw Colette's stance - one she had never even seen before, one that meant heavy trouble, - fear blossomed deep in her heart. There wasn't much more she could do, just guarding herself against most of her opponent's attacks had weakened her considerably. Colette's sophisticated beauty and demeanor betray her ruthlessness in battle and, were it not for Mimi relying heavily on her quirk, she wouldn't have been able to make it this far against the Wolf.

Now, this was her last chance.

Unfased by nothing, eyes dead on her mark, Colette charged forward with her attack and Mimi followed through. This last confrontation a mirror of their first. Mimi allowed her desperation to win consume her; her voice raged as all of her powers came lose, all the crystals that littered the field around her melting, following her as she met her adversary head on.

Just as they were about to meet in the battlefield, just as Colette was about to use the strike that would end the fight, the Eagle froze.

Her arms spread out as the crystal caught up and enveloped her, growing past her to capture Colette. In the time it took for the girls to blink, they were frozen in a crystallized cluster, their forms the perfect example of an eagle taking flight right before the wolf could catch it. Inside the crystal, their gazes were locked but neither girl had any idea of what the other was thinking.

Without any warning, Mimi let out a breath that broke the crystal around her. The girl fell backwards, panting. Small black dots were fluttering in her vision and she knew she'd taken it too far. Mimi wouldn't be able to last much longer. She could barely even hear Mr. Morgan announcing the result of the girl's confrontation as she rushed to press her palms to the cluster in order to melt it and release Colette. It was getting hard to breathe but she couldn't allow herself rest before the other girl was free...the consequences of leaving her there when nobody else could release her were frightening.

"Mademoiselle Eagle hazz been immobilized. Mademoiselle Merryweatherr winz ze fight!" Mr. Morgan anounced just as Colette fell forward from the crystal, elegantly catching her step.

Colette's unfazed face was the last thing Mimosa saw before she passed out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 21, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Ruthless Offence, Playful Defense*

"Richard, you madman." Was all Slickback could say, or rather mumble, to the display at the sight in front of him. He had been curious about some of the matchups set up and this was no exception, though in most showcases just seeing them the quirk usage unfold between the two was enough to give a general idea of why the two combatants were picked. Though is this case, he had an extremely crystal clear understanding of why Richard would want these two to fight. There is something to the adage to opposites attract.

Not only was the devil-may-care attitude of Victor towards Vino more than enough to drive him into extreme pursuit, but he was probably one of the few students they wouldn't have to worry about getting viciously harm given Vino's background. Seeing this battle play thus far, one would not be amiss in saying Victor's attitude was a bit arrogant, heelish even. It seemed he was purposefully vexxing Vino for kicks, and those who in the audience who didn't seem familiar with him seemed to feel the same.

However, according to his psyche file Katrina made, this was sincerely how he was and many people who knew him seemed to acknowledge this with cheers and shouts. Still, he couldn't tell having such genuinely happy go lucky attitude to match the kind of superheroes you'd see in cartoons was good thing or a VERY bad thing. He could sympathise with Vino's reaction, and while killing was most certainly not an option, he at least understood where he was coming from. Personality aside one thing was for certain, Victor's skill with his quirk was making the match for him. Still, if he didn't say anything, things will probably only get more vexxing for him, might as well take the opportunity to make a lesson out if.

"Heroes often face frustration in the line of duty, but allowing their emotions to get the better of them will only lead to their own downfall. It takes a cool head succeed." He assured Vino, trying to keep the teen's wrath under control. "The match will continue uninterrupted."


"If you say so, looks like we're still going. No breaks for Vinny!" Victor smiled happily down at the redhead, whose glare was as vile-filled as ever. Entering a more classic fighting stance, Victor began to bounce in place, moving ever so slightly side to side, fist raised, awaiting his next move. "You have more fuel in the tank though, right? I want to see you go override!" Rising to his feet, a near physical aura of vitriol around Vino could be seen even to the blindest bat in a cavern.

"You bastard..." Snarling with venom dripping from his speech. "Is this a fucking to you game? I'll wipe that damn smirk of your face!"  In a flash, Vino rushed at Victor with fists aimed to pulverize his jawline with a vicious speeds. With almost instinctual reaction, Victor leaned forward in a crouch, moving past his assault and entering his space. Grappling him not unlike a sumo, he bought his right leg back behind him, bring up upward, and swung it forward, sweeping Vino's leg in a ruthless DDT, causing both of them to fall, however, Vino's landing was lead with a much more crushing force. His back, instead of meeting with the grass covered tuff of the stadium, met collided with a much more dense force.

'Gah! What...the fuck!?' He wondered as his back rolled off this surface. 'What was that? That sure as hell wasn't ground...!' His questioning was cut short by Victor, unflinched by the move, was already up, prepared to jab his face. Moving faster than he could process, Vino swung his leg with incredible speed. While not being knocked down, the strike caused his head to snap to the side as blood surged from his mouth. Leaping back, Vino attempted to make distance between them, but the shock from the blow had slowed down his sense a bit. Recovering from the kick, Victor began pursuit of the redtopped teen.

"I don't let you start up, you car!" He charged after Vino, who was already making a turn to sprint away from him. 'I need to make some distance from this freak, then I can try and figure out just what the hell his quirk is.' Picking up speed, Vino rushed forward like he had done before, beginning to make a significant distance between the two, but as a result, had not been paying attention to the field itself. His foot had faltered, only for a second, it had hit something, unseen and unpredictable. Losing his footing at the speed he was going, he tripped unto the turf and slid unto the Earth. 'Again!? What trick is he pulling?' Vino's thoughts raced as he rushed to stand again. Barrel looking up, he could he see a grinning shadow giggling as it leapt through the air, blotting out the sun.

The figure was familiar, but it held an odd object, circular and large. It didn't take Vino long to figure that letting it come any close was bad news. Dashing out of the way of the oncoming attack that slammed against the earth, Vino turned around to see what exactly had been coming for him, and no sooner than that did he find Victor charging at him. Had it been anyone else, such a quick assault wouldn't have been able to be blocked, but Vino's speed, even under these dire straits was enough to keep up with Victor's animalistic barrage.

Blocking hit after hit, punch after punch, bite after...what, did he really just try to bite him? Vino's wandering thought nearly earned him another trip to the ground with a second Brazilian Kick. Dodging out of the way he raised his guard as Victor used the momentum of the wafted kick to bring a haymaker to Vino. Considering his opponent, such a amateurish attack made sense, no opponent would be able to tell what exactly he would do next, mistaking it for another kind would certainly not be out if the ordinary. Vino's swift hands managed to catch the imperfect punch however, opening Victor up for a counter attack.

*CRACK*

A headbutt. Vino could feel his lower face press against a material much harder than human skin, though undoubtedly it must have been. This mound of dark purple hair he saw was most certainly the back of Victor's head, though the sharp pain he felt rush through his jawline. His steps were clumsy as he stepped back holding his face in his hands. Blood leaked from his nostrils, covered his hands like a stream over a mound of stones.

Stopping only for a moment after the skull strike, Victor rushed at him ready to deliver a kick straight into the damaged face. Reacting in quick succession, Vino blocked with a rising strike himself, protecting himself against blow. It felt as though he was kicking a steel beam, his leg just barely keeping it from hitting him.

'Damn!' He shouted to himself in frustration. 'Whatever his trick is, it's keeping me from to doing any real damage to him. What's worse, it makes hits like his headbutt hurt like a bitch! Is it a hardening quirk?' Kicking his leg away, Vino managed to land a cross in Victor's face.

Before being able to pull away however, Victor once more grabbed his arm with inescapable force and twisted it over his head before sweeping Vino's legs, forcing him onto the ground. Just the ground. 'It can't just be hardening, he would have hardened the ground beneath me again if that was the case.' His mind raced as he collided with the earth. 'Actually... What the hell was with that thing he was holding before...?' Looking up, he could only the shoe of an imposing figure coming down to him.

Rolling out of the way his face missed the heel of the purple haired boy. Rising to his feet, Vino made a dash away from Victor attempting to be given some space to at least think of a counter measure, yet once more he tripped over something. Tumbling to the ground, Vino struggled to gain his barings, his mind a storm of thoughts and emotions, a franticness one would not normally associated with such a boy. It was only in a moment that his thoughts became vs still as he stared directly at something, something he hadn't noticed before, laying before him. It as green and ribbed, about the size a of those classical knight shield. A shell. It was a giant turtle shell.

Suddenly, a rush of thoughts came into his head, forming a cohesive understand of the situation as it had played out. No sooner than that, however, did he feel a sharp pain in his shoulder. It was as if he had been hit with a bowling ball squarely in the area between his arm and left clavicle. The pain shot threw him, causing him to wince in pain and hurdle over.

"So, you figured it out, huh?" Victor smiled confidently as he pointed his right index finger and thumb in the shape of an L at Vino. "Awesome, now we both know what we're up against! I got about 29 shots left by the way. Wonder if you can dodge the rest."
_____
_*Quirk*: *Turtling (*Activator*)!*
Victor can create incredibly durable shells! The more dense the shell however, the more of a strain it is to create! The shell can come from any part of his body so long as it's within two inches on his skin, allowing it to form past his clothes!_
@Karma15​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2017)

*The Story of the Other Guy
Chapter 2: Not The Guy That Guy*

Bitt looked over at Michael, he seemed to have just as many reservations about the practice showcase. The part where they differed though was that Michael actually seemed like he was ok to go along with it, going into his mindscape so that he may craft all sorts of machinations for his upcoming opponent. Bitt looked over at the Grey Wolves side, he didn't know them that well but their house had a reputation that preceded them.

_“Tranquilo.Tranquilo.”_

That’s what Bitt told himself to help dampen his nerves; he was allowing uncertainty to spread through him like a sickness. He needed to take a page out of Michael’s book and go with the flow, there likely would not be an out from the current situation.

_“Still, I don’t really know a damn thing about this kid. I hate the vibe I’m getting from him.”_

Bitt and Yeshua carried themselves with pointed difference. Yeshua possessed what could be described a maturity that was daunting for someone so young, his eyes held a wisdom attached to a dark hubris, they said don’t worry I am here in a twisted manner Bitt on the other hand was obviously a kid, he was 3 inches shorter than Yeshua, which was below average for their age group, and most definitely lacked the adult aura of his counterpart. From an aerial perspective it would be difficult to discern they were even the same age. Richard walked to the central point of their fighting zone, they were about 20 meters apart from each other.


However in a FIGHT no one was going to be checking IDs.

“Alright you two, I’ll be overseeing your match. You may begin”

Bitt jumped backward, bringing his goggles down with a wry smirk, servos and turbines began to whir as his body was transformed into an dark blue bullet.  Streaked across the landscape Bitt swept past Yeshua, a gust of wind wafting over the young Hebrew, as the young speedster, ever full of himself, encircled his opponent repeatedly before veering off. He stopped a few meters in front of Yeshua, just outside of spitting distance. If one had measured the amount of meters Bitt had run in the 5 seconds he activated “Motormouth”, they would see he ran the length of an entire football field...and a half...end zone to end zone. This was the speed he had worked on during winter break.

*Phenomenal Dash*

But...

“Really bro?”

Yeshua simply stood there flexing his hand and adjusting his glove unmoved by the display of velocity his opponent had tried to spook him with. Yeshua would not be swayed by parlor tricks or mind games.

“You get it right? I’m going to effing thrash you bro. Gonna cook it up, let you smell it, then sprinkle some salt n pepper on it.” 

The Jersey boy rotated his fist and shuffled his feet as Yeshua just nonchalantly pulled back on his glove flexing his wrist.

With razor like sleekness the diminutive dynamo’s run cuts the earth and in a heartbeat the young speedster was right in front of Yeshua, stopping he growled as he rose up with his fists pulled back, his internal engine roaring. 

*ACCELERATE *

A flood of fists deluged down on Yeshua, instantaneously reaching him, he was swept up in the tide of the flurry, overrun, the olive skinned boy’s face was pelted with a swarm of punches matching the scorn of a shaken hornet’s nest.

_“ Jab, straight, uppercut, back out, dip, shuffle, hook, jab, straight, uppercut…”_

It was a simplistic composition, a fighter’s equivalent of “Hot Cross Buns”, but the frenetic pace Motormouth allowed masked this. Bitt employed a guerilla strategy, attacking for the first 5 seconds of his limit before diving out in the 6th second. This allowed him to get into position on the 7th second so he could shoot in to follow up his attack thus creating the perception his barrage was seemingly never ending.

And yet…

If there were a foe that could see beneath the mask, then unfortunately, Bitt had drawn him.

“I don’t really get this. Why must I be forced to fight against you? What is this supposed to be showing?”

It was a calm-quietness when Yeshua spoke, dusting his shoulders and straightening his clothes. 

He came across just _too_ composed for Bitt after unleashing a rapid-fire volley of punches.

“This . . . is rather unusual. Speed on this level is nearly beyond the scope of my vision. ”

The faint glimpse of shadows that danced in his eyes; together with the baying wind from the force of his opponents movements, made him completely indistinct.

“You must have trained yourself a lot to have abandoned the earth beneath you and learned to walk upon the air in such a way. Although that is why this is unusual to me.”  

Firmly planted into the ground, Yeshua’s face snapped back and forth, up down, left-to-right, but never once did it stop his speech. Until the earth chipped underneath Bitt’s landing, fist clenched, his body twisted one hundred and eighty degrees of momentum. A sickening smack followed behind it, twisting Yeshua’s cheek around his fist. A sardonic smirk on his features.

“For such artful-speed your punches hold no weight behind them.”

Turning his face while Bitt’s fist remained engraved in order to look him directly in the eye. Such a comment was enough to turn that smirk into a glower forcing him to retreat, looking on as Yeshua brushed his face off.

“I don’t want to put my hands on you.”​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 21, 2017)

*Michael Young
Michael vs. Daniel
*​Michael slowly made his way to the training area, following the newly introduced Ms. Amari along with Daniel as he began to warm himself up in preparation. He and Daniel didn't converse much outside of the normal "Let's give it our best" responses. As they both took their place, the arena went silent. Each took their own stances as the wait for their referee to call the match neared its end. As Ms. Amari signalled them to start, no sooner than when she said "Begin!" did both Michael and Daniel rush each other.

Michael was the first person to go on the offensive, sending out a flurry of quick jabs followed immediately by a hook kick towards Daniel's head. Daniel fought almost entirely on the defensive, blocking the kick and moving in to grapple Michael before the red haired boy sent a quick punch his way and used it to back off a half step away. Michael followed up with a side kick to the chest, this one hitting it's mark and knocking Daniel over.

As he picked himself up Michael began to move towards his back, charging towards his back in order to pin him down. Unfortunately, Daniel predicted as much and barely sidestepped the charge in time to grab his unlucky opponent, activating his Quirk in the process. Michael's back felt as if someone had doused it in fire (fire hot enough to burn him, even) causing him to lose focus and be slammed flat onto said back, causing his body to explode in pain.

Michael was used to pain; he had dealt with many injuries throughout his training, and had even experienced some burns from use of his Quirk. This, however, was decently up there in terms of severity. It took him a short moment to overcome it as he hit Daniel with a knee to the bridge of his nose while he was about to lay a punch on him. As he falls back, Michael took the moment to get up. _"Alright then,"_ he thought. _"Time to get serious."_

Michael's brow furrowed as his entire disposition changed. His stance was far more aggressive than before, matching the intensity of his temperature, which began to quickly rise. His feet dug into the arena floor, causing it to slowly soften as individual spots cracked and fell apart near him. As he advanced, the floor beneath him showed signs of heat damage.

The next several strikes he threw were markedly different than the ones before. Each punch sped through the air much faster than the last few shots that came before. Each kick he unleashed became that much harder and harder to block. The heat coming off of each limb only added to their intensity, causing additional pain with every hit and block as well as heating the surrounding air.

After about twelve strikes, the air around them had heated to the point where a thick haze had formed, making actually tracking movements more difficult. A haze that Michael, having purposefully made, abused to it's fullest. Many of Michael's follow up attacks were nearly invisible to Daniel, attacking out of sight and through the heat, allowing him to disorient and confuse him for a moment. Eventually, Michael made a tempo that left Daniel very few options to launch a proper attack or even properly defend.
_
"Jab, uppercut, straight kick, elbow to the jaw, sweeping kick, palm to the throat . . . " _

Strikes rained down on Daniel from all sides, including from spots he couldn't clearly see. Some hits connected while others were simply feints. The power of each punch and kick hadn't begun to diminish. This flurry was ended by a spinning kick to the solar plexus, knocking the air out of Daniel's lungs and sending him back some few feet in pain.

@WorkingMoogle @Karma15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 22, 2017)

*A QUEEN WITHOUT HER KING*
William Westley










​William Westley stared into the mirror, adjusting his collar with one hand and straightening his necktie with the other. A moment passed. He smirked at the devilishly handsome young man who stared back at him: bright green eyes, smooth orange hair, and a glowing complexion.

He was, by his own account, the most stunning man he had ever had the pleasure of laying his eyes on – the culmination of thirteen billion years of evolution, the product of error after error, mutation after mutation, and most of all, the sacred created from the profane.

"Easterners are smart people," he explained to the man in the mirror. "They have this metaphor, you see, about lotuses. The lotus grows in muddy water, and one day, it blossoms out from the darkness."

"That's a lot like you, William Westley," the young man continued, his smile growing wider. "You live like the lotus and are at ease in the muddy water. Then, one day, you blossom, showcasing your beauty to the world."

He reached for a couple of cufflinks on his desk and attaches them. Then, he did the same with an expensive watch he had sitting beside them.

"You, William Westley, are a lotus," he confirmed with a self-assured nod. "It's time to blossom, my friend."

Finally, the teenager stepped away from the mirror, satisfied with what he saw. Then, he turned, looking for what he had placed on his bed sometime prior.

Westley hated how little space he was allotted. He barely had enough for his bed, much less everything else. It made it difficult to maneuver, what with all the furniture, but what was he supposed to do, _not _have a king-sized bed?

​Westley chuckled at the thought before returning to what he set out to do: grab the package of princess cakes that he prepared. He wrapped them in a blue, semi-transparent plastic with a neat red bow on top. The packaging looked adorable, much like the miniature cakes themselves.

Then, the young man let out a heavy sigh, simultaneously tugging on his collar. "What's going on here? Did I set the thermostat too high?"

He hated to admit it, but Westley felt a twinge of nervousness as he grabbed the miniature cakes and began making his way to the door. It wasn't everyday that he professed his admiration to somebody. There was always the chance of getting reject, no matter how small. There's no way he would, of course, but the chance was there. Who wouldn't want to go on a date with William Westley? What sane woman would turn down that opportunity? He was, after all, a billionaire, entrepreneur, philanthropist, technologist, and most recently, superhero.

"Plus," William Westley rubbed the sweat from his brow, puffed out his chest, and finally stepped out of his dorm room. There was no way anything could go wrong. "Bitches love cake."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 22, 2017)

Daniel, First Fight
Daniel vs. Michael
@P-X 12 @Karma15 ​Daniel stepped forward when their fight was called, running on autopilot through the pleasantries before the fight as he gave one final review to everything he had learned.  Then the fight began.  Daniel rushed forward from the start, initiative was the key to success in almost everything in life.  It was reassuring to see Michael charge forward as well meaning this would be a straight up honest fight.  There was little time for tactics, they met in the center of the arena and any sort of plan quickly fell apart.

Michael clearly had the edge on experience, Daniel realized.  The onslaught of attacks was unrelenting, setting the tempo for the match and forcing Daniel on the defensive.  He also quickly got an appreciation for the drills on stance his roommate had hammered into him, forced out of position any attacks he could make lacked strength, they might interrupt an attack here or there but they wouldn't do anything to shift the battle.

Clearly he was losing the martial battle.  Reluctantly he realized he would need to take the offensive if he was going to win here.  On the next opening his fist grazed Michael's back, the near-constant bombardment of information from his quirk shifted slightly and he quickly sorted through it.  The skin was filled with different receptors for the nervous system, he quickly filtered through them, the most efficient were those for proprioception and cutaneous sensation, he quickly bypassed these, being careless there could cripple Michael and he didn't want that on his conscious.  Nociceptors on the other hand, thermal sensation, he pushed lightly on those triggering the body's burn reflex.

It had the desired effect, Michael was distracted enough to push the offensive.  He scrambled away, and his demeanor changed.  Heat radiated from his body and he sped up, unleashing a flurry of attacks.  He struggled to keep his defense up under the onslaught.  The pain from the heat wasn't so bad.  Pain was easy for him to turn off, he had considered doing so permanently, and brief contact wasn't likely to cause serious damage from burns.  It eliminated grappling as an option however, he didn't want to test his recovery against cooked organs.

The flurry ended with a solid kick to his ribs, driving air out of his lungs and sending him back a few steps.  Attacking airflow was a good tactic, against a normal fighter that would quickly cut into stamina and lead them to be slower.  Daniel was not immune to this, but he had spent a lot of last semester making his body more efficient in blood and airflow, it would take more than that to stop him.

Michael continued his assault.  Daniel forced himself to keep calm, more fights were lost to panic than to anything else.  Focusing on his defense might not win him the fight but it would keep him in it a while.  He focused on a tight defense around his head and largely absorbed attacks to the body.  Damage was piling up, he'd be busy after the fight recovering no matter how it went.

He shook his head, it was becoming too much of a rhythm, he might have no choice but to let Michael determine the pace of the fight but he couldn't let him become comfortable.  He focused on keeping a clear head, what did he know?  Michael was producing a lot of heat, that energy had to come from somewhere right?  Not all quirks were equal, but usually they had some sort of logic behind them, he couldn't keep up fire like that forever.  Keep him from resting, keep the temperature high, and see who burned out first.  It might not be the finest strategy ever but it was what he had to work with.

Feeling the rhythm of the punches he waited, and then as a hook slipped through his block he triggered it.  Raw impact pain across the hands.  Michael winced backward from the punch and his tempo faltered.  With any luck it would feel like he punched a steel wall.  Daniel stepped forward with a snap kick, there wasn't much power behind it but it broke up the pattern of attacks while Michael regrouped.

The heat flared as Michael started anew, a side kick into a reverse elbow with a lot of speed.  He blocked the worst of the elbow, though the heat sunk deeper.  The circulatory system did its best, keeping cool, fresh blood in the area but it was only a question of time.  Daniel countered with an open hand thrust, satisfied when Michael dodged back from it, he at least had his opponents attention.  He just needed the chance to capitalize on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 22, 2017)

*A TALE OF TWO HEROES*
William Westley
​Westley read the text that appeared in front of him, "Mallory Moore. Age Sixteen. Born in Rochester, New York. Moved to Syracuse, New York when she was eight. Currently studies Vigilante Heroics at Grand Heroics High School in San Diego, California."

He paused, pressing a button on his smartglasses that allowed him to scroll. "Her father is an architect named Marcus Moore. Her mother is a registered nurse named Mary Moore. They own a home in the suburbs outside of Syracuse, New York. There's nothing worth noting about their finances. They have a mortgage and a loan on a mid-sized luxury sedan. A modest lifestyle. A little disappointing, yes, but they'll see the error of their ways soon enough."

"What about her school records?" He asked, prompting his digital assistant to display them on his screen. "Mallory Moore, also known as Justiciar, can nullify the quirks of activators, transformers, and select others. Huh…"

Westley blinked.

The cogs began to turn, and a moment later, he realized. "How in the world did I miss this, Watson? This is…" the young man started to say.

"…exactly what I've been looking for."

"I've been looking for a way to counteract empaths, telepaths, and the like ever since I met that nasty woman on the first day of school," he thought aloud. "I considered making a helmet to protect my brain from intrusion, but this…"

"William Westley, you are amazing!" he exclaimed. "You are better than amazing! You are _fantastic!_ This might just be the most brilliant idea you've ever had! I can't wait to see how those flee-ridden plebeians will react when they attack me and realize they can't use their powers! Hah! Haah! Ahahahaha!"

"Colette Eagle, I will have my revenge," William Westley clenched his fist and raised it into the air.  "You will _pay _for humiliating me that day! It will be glorious!"

@Hero

It took Westley a moment to calm down, but when he did: "Back to the matter at hand. All of this is for naught if the object of my affection isn't wooed."

He couldn't help but smile. He hadn't bothered researching what his love interest could do. It didn't matter. She could breathe fire for all he cared. Yet, here he was, reading up on a quirk that was exactly what he was looking for: "Mallory Moore produces a field around her, approximately fifteen feet in diameter, in which quirks are nullified. It affects most non-mutant quirks with the notable exception of quirks belonging to individuals whose control greatly exceeds her own."

"This is destiny!" William Westley's smile widened into a half-moon, as he became increasingly unable to contain himself. "It's nothing short of divine intervention: some higher being seeing my plight and bestowing upon me exactly what I need to be successful – exactly what this lotus needs to blossom from the muddy water~!"

"Focus, Westley." He realized that, once again, he was getting off-track. He could revel in this victory once he achieved it.

"It's almost 11:30 PM, and per the reports, Mallory should be eating lunch in the courtyard. I don't know what kind of person eats lunch that early, but you can't choose who you fall in love with, I suppose," Westley muses, making his way to her location, and ultimately, his destiny.​
---

Enter Mallory Moore.

​Mallory cast her gaze downward, examining the contents of her lunchbox, deep in contemplation. She packed a turkey and cheese sandwich, a granola bar, and some strawberry pudding. She admitted that it wasn't the most balanced lunch. She should have swapped the pudding for some blueberries or maybe an apple, an orange, or a banana. She had choices, but she succumbed to pressure, and instead, opted for a delicious snack. That didn't bother her, however. What was done was done. There was nothing she could do about it then, other than throwing the pudding away. _"That would be wasteful..."_

She felt like something was missing, like she'd forgotten something that she had intended to pack. The young woman couldn't figure out what it was, however. What was it?

"Hmm…" she thought, pressing her pointer finger against her chin. "I don't know."

She ate lunch in the courtyard every day. It seemed like a reasonable choice: clear skies, fresh air, and an ambiance that combined the subtlety of nature with the hustle and bustle of students and teachers going about their business. She could never settle on whether it was the former or the latter that attracted to her in lunch in the courtyard. On one hand, she loved having year-round summer. It felt like it was always winter in Upstate New York, so this was a refreshing change that the young woman took every advantage of having. On the other hand, she loved people watching, even though she'd never admit it. She thought that the act was creepy and shuttered at the thought of being on the receiving end.

It was something she thought about frequently but also something for another day. For now, she had more important things to worry about, like what she was apparently forgetting.

Mallory continued staring at her lunchbox, unpacking it. "Hmm…"

Finally, it clicked.

"Oh…" Disappointment spread across her face. "I forgot a spoon."

How was she supposed to eat her pudding if she didn't have a spoon? It was probably for the best, considering how unhealthy puddings was, but it was nonetheless disappointing.

"Good afternoon, Miss Moore~!" Mallory jumped, taken off-guard by the arrival of somebody just beyond her periphery, greeting her with a boisterous (and suspicious) hello.

"How are you doing today?" She turned to meet the gaze of a young man with messy orange hair, deep hazel eyes, and a smile that stretched from one side of his face to another. "I don't believe we've been acquainted, so please allow me to introduce myself. I'm sure you already know who I am, but you know how pleasantries are. You gotta get 'em out of the way before moving onto what's important."

He sure thought highly of himself, didn't he?

"Oh, no. I don't think I–" Mallory started to say, blinking.

He continued, as if he didn't even hear her, "My name is William Wallace Westley: billionaire, entrepreneur, philanthropist, and most recently, superhero.  You might recognize the name from any number of sources: Westley Innovations, Westley Interactive, and of course, being the most gifted student at Grand Heroics High School. I am almost at the top of our class, you know."

Mallory stared, unsure how to respond to any of this. She didn't want to shoo him away; that would be rude. She did, however, want to eat her lunch in peace.

"Umm…" She instinctively reached for a loose strand of hair and began twirling it around her finger as she pieced together a response. "It's… nice to meet you, William. My name is Mallory Moore. Though, you seem to already know–"

"Please, call me Westley," once more, the young man interrupted, likely having not paid attention to anything the young woman said after saying his name. "Though, if you prefer to call me William, I suppose you can. Keep in mind, however, that I don't let just _anyone _call me that."

"No, umm, Westley is fine. I'll go with that, if that's okay." She realized that the longer this conversation went on, the less she wanted him in her presence. He didn't seem malicious, no, but his boisterous personality – not to mention how often he interrupted her – rubbed her the wrong way.

Still, she didn't want to be rude.

"Is there, umm, something–" Mallory started to say before, once more, being interrupted by the young man.

"I'm sure you're wondering what somebody like me is doing in a dingy place like this, so allow me to sate your curiosity," William Westley continued, gesturing into the distance where a couple of students were wrestling in the grass. "Certainly somebody of my pedigree wouldn't be caught dead in a place like this, but you know, sacrifices must be made. If there's no mud, then there's no lotus, as the expression goes."

"What I'm here for, you see, is…" Westley's eyes widened as a bead of sweat rolled down his forehead. Suddenly, his aura of confidence shattered like a glass window struck with a baseball bat. "I…"

"Well, you see, Miss Moore," he cleared his throat as he produced an unknown package from behind his back . "I made you – I mean, I baked you – these, uh…"

"Is everything okay?" One moment, the young man was going on about how great he was, and the next, he was a stuttering mess. Mallory had no idea what to do. "Do you… need a doctor, or… should I…?"

Her attention returned to her lunchbox where she reached for her water bottle: a reusable metal container that she refilled twice a day. She didn't like the idea of sharing it with a stranger, but became so pale and sickly all of a sudden…

"Would you like some water?" Mallory offered her water bottle.

"I… have to go," Westley responded, tugging at his collar as if he was on the verge of overheating. "It was a pleasure to meet you, Miss Moore, but I'm afraid that I… I… have other obligations that… were… suddenly and unfortunately… thrust upon me, you see. I hope you understand. It's nothing personal, of course. This conversation was enlightening and everything, but you know, duty calls and all that."

"But please, before I go, uh…" Once again, the tongue-tied youth froze. "I… got these for you – I mean – made them for you. They're prinsesstårta. I…"

His hands began shaking as he held out the package for her: blue semi-transparent wrapping with a red bow on top. Though the wrapping, the young woman could see dome-shaped cakes with sugary flowers on top.

They looked adorable and would have probably tasted delicious if Westley hadn't dropped them on the ground, splattering them all over the grass in front of her.

Westley's eyes bulged out of his head, but he refused to look down, likely pretending that if he didn't see it, it didn't happen.

"It was fantastic meeting you, Miss Moore, but… uh… like I said… I gotta go." Mallory had never seen somebody depart so quickly.

Mallory's attention shifted back to her lunchbox, and to her dismay, she saw the remnants of princess cake all over her sandwich. _"Oh…"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*
*Ferocious Order*_
*[LIQUID TIME]*
_*w/ Jacob *@Chronos_



Dimitri Alexandrof

It was a hurricane, spinning endlessly, not his vision but his mind as he haphazardly attempted to think a way out of this puzzling situation he was caught in the middle in. But nothing good came to mind despite how highly he held up his own intelligence. Such a strike at hid pride only served to send his blood boiling even hotter. The rationality he had previously constructed began to burn away along with his mercifulness. 

"You bastard, don't speak as if you comprehend everything!"

He stretched out his hand, but it was not one of benevolence, rather as a sign of violence. A call. A call upon to the massive bird of steel wreckage that lay at the once smooth pavement. Cruel intention and power surged as an invisible from from Dimitri and into Red Robin. Whatever 'weight' had been holding it down, became less and less of a hindrance as it rose of it's defeated position and one of resurrection.  Despite it not having a mind of its own, an eerie pressure could be sensed from it's downward gaze.

Dimitri had no longer needed the luxury of playing nice any longer, now was his chance to go all out even if it meant inflicting pain. Whatever came after that, well..... There was not turning back now. At the stomach of mechanical bird, a sheet of metal opened like tray. Inside that empty tray, black specs swirled into one spot like a black hole. Those black specs were iron sand and they continued to muddle together until they formed the hardened shape of a beautiful but menacing black ball more massive than the average human head.

"It does not matter if we are this close. I'll make sure that you're the only one that gets hit,"

He uttered those chilling words and prepared his assault. 

*"AHHHHHH!!!!!!"*

A scream from out of the crowd pierces his ears. And then another on top of that. More and more screams layer on top of each other that they begin to cripple his concentration. However, Dimitri had not ordered the shot just yet. Had they been that fearful of the daunting attack? No, the sudden shadow looming over the two boys dispelled that notion. At the same time they both turned their eyes directly above to find, astonishingly, what looked like a stove was looming over them. No! It was hurling down towards them!

At desperations notice, Dimitri instinctively caused his metal creation to react and fire the cannon ball squarely at the large stove above them. It's new appearance could barely be reckognized by their eyesight once the cannonball sent the stove hurling off meters away before finally smashing into the wall, creating a spread of dents and cracks onto the structure. Thankfully no one seemed to be hurt despite the screams rising louder from all around. The scene of wandering interest had transformed into one of chaotic fear.

So who was the person responsible for this mutation? Dimitri looked at the most obvious source just behind, however the japanese girl in flashy black clothing, known as Jen, had been awestruck herself. She too had done the same action of turning around to seek the culprit. Despite knowing full well who it was,...

_"Je-....Jet,..what are you doing?"_
​


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2017)

Colette Eagle
_The Showcase_
End
____________________


__________________________​
A general air of surprise fell upon the spectators as they witnessed Mimi crowned the victor. Of them all, Isaac was by far the most shocked. "Colette!" Isaac called, waiting a few seconds for a response and, when Colette didn't respond, he moved through the crowd onto the battlefield. "Colette," Isaac said again placing his hand on her shoulder, "What happened? You...lost." The empath glanced at Isaac before turning her attention to the unconscious Mimi.

"Isaac, nobody is going to win all the time. On the highway of life, you can't always be in the fast lane. Everything is a contest. All dealings among men are a contest in which some will succeed and others fail. I failed. Mimosa Merryweather will always beat me; not because she is a better fighter but because she will not accept defeat."

​
Without saying anything more, Colette walked away. A few golden butterflies that seemed to appear from thin air fluttered over Mimi's fallen body, with one eventually coming to a rest on her forehead. The afternoon air of Grand Heroics High was warm and clean, and the new semester ahead teemed with opportunity, like a harbor full of boats waiting to set sail.
@SoulTaker @Hollow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 22, 2017)

The Rated R Hero, Unadulterated, Unfiltered & Unpredictable
The Tortoise & The Hare II



The shells! It was the blasted shells all along. Vino had an almost triumphant gleam to his eyes. The frustration left him and he was beginning to make sense of his current situation. However, in spite of having his quirk revealed Victor did not seem the slightest bit unsettled. The bastard was looking down on him. In his mind, Vino had already shown everything he had to offer. It was impertinence of the highest degree.​
Vino rubbed the bruise on his shoulder. Yet another feat had been displayed by Victor. Defense in the form on shells and a ranged projectile technique, Vino assorted the skills and abilities Victor had displayed since the beginning of their fight. His sudden awareness signified a sudden change of demeanor. He shrugged off his anger and resumed his fight. Vino knew exactly how much Victor knew about his quirk.​
"You're a car!" His adversary had exclaimed. His lips curled into an unwelcome smile, filled with murderous desire. Tui hai torto, you fool, the speedster contemplated. "I am so much more."

         Road Runner operated similarly to a car transitioning through gears. Distance was a factor in determining its output of velocity, but its contribution was not as significant as it seemed. Plentiful experience and pain internalized three rules into Vino for handling his quirk. Three counters existed to mitigate his quirk's shortcomings. For an assassin, failure meant death, and he kept these principles to heart.

Vino sighed. "You don't want to get bored, no? Alright, we will play. Just do not go regretting it!"

   Victor quickly tensed up and bent low, anticipating a forward assault. Instead, Vino skipped backwards to increase the distance. Sensing the redhead's ploy, Victor chased him. This proved to be a grave error as a clothesline crept up from his peripheral, toppling the wild youth over.  Vino's action had gone unnoticed and undetected. In the moment that he had skipped backwards, baiting Victor forward, he had tapped the ground several times with uncanny speed and precision. The effect had created an emission of velocity that was equivalent to the distance he had run the first time he used Road Runner.

    He sprinted off, taking delight in the success of his effort. "Fuck Up # 1. My quirk is enhanced by distance but that is not the whole story. Acceleration just means a big jump in speed rate. What happens when I move a part of my body at super speeds and then run?" Eager to present the possibilities of Road Runner, Vino bolted once more. He fled for several meters and returned whenever Victor pursued him. This often resulted in him being struck by a speedy fist until the speedster retreated and began the assault once more. 

    A red blur encircled Victor and produced gusts of wind at high volumes. Victor could feel the wind slipping through his face. It brushed his cheeks and tickled his ears. The current became flesh, a violent jab grazed Victor, who had barely put up a shell in time. Another jab followed. Next was a knee to be sides. Then an elbow brushed against a well timed shell. The encirclement had narrowed as the volley of hits intensified.

   "Blood Rush!" The very thin current of air that encircled Victor was small in width but for the speedster the area felt spacious. He dashed and skipped around his opponent for thirty whole seconds, but to his adversary it felt like hours. It was battle of wills as well as ability. Throughout the whole duration Victor maintained a shroud of shells stockpiled on top of one another. The shells surrounded the areas already struck by Vino. It was a makeshift maneuver by the youth and not a skill he had any training in. Every second he had to maintain the defense felt like a muscle being pulled. For Vino, taking his technique to it's maximum capacity caused him to nearly breach his quirks own limits.

"Fuck Up #2." Vino spoke. His voice was almost inaudible and when against the vibrating sound of wind it was like speaking over a moving fan. "Just because I finished my run, doesn't mean I have to lose my speed!" The redhead uttered an uncharacteristically vehement bellow as his fists moved even quicker. This time after throwing each punch he redirected the speed produced into his next, preserving the force of each blow.

       Sweat drowned Victor's face and it sunk itself into his hair. Vino winced sharply as he pulled a muscle on his left arm. His bloody rush concluded with a final left jab that smacked against Victor's face. It lost all momentum when it struck the surface of Victor's shell. The speedster's foe held onto his lifeless arm, smiling with equally wicked intent.

  "That was exhilarating!" He looked into his opponents eyes with great appreciation. However, he was saddened because his fun had to end. He had seen all Vino had offered him and although would not admit it, was exhausted himself.

   Vino was not done with the bright eyed boy. "Fuck Up #3. You presume too much." The right arm that had not failed him flexed as he clenched his fist. Vino pulled his arm upward and downward as well as side to side. At his speed the motion was blurred out of focus. He almost appeared to be vibrating. Acceleration produced increased velocity would create immense force. 

"Blood Spear." The speedsters arm twisted forward with corkscrew motion. The strike slashed through his foes fortified defense. Vino cut Victor down with a fist like a whip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cjones (Jun 23, 2017)

*Yeshua
*
* 
The Power(?) Of Ein Sof
*
He had hoped his words would reach him. This wasn't anything he wanted to do, to put his hands on another, because in the end there was only one this would work out. Just as it always has, whenever he was made to reveal his power, away from Senji, away from Mariella.

It never turned out well for the person.  

_120 seconds…_

That’s how long Bitt and Yeshua had been fighting and in all that time the match had been dominated by Bitt. The number of hits he had landed on Yeshua was innumerable and the number of hits Yeshua had landed was nonexistent. Yet all the same it was Bitt who had retreated to a defensive position.

He couldn’t quite articulate the feelings that had made him retreat; it wasn’t quite like something he felt before. It was like he was getting ready to jump out of his skin, as his subconscious mind and body were in sync in their desire to escape.

He flipped his goggles upward so he could stare eye to eye with Yeshua.

“You couldn’t lay a hand on me even if you wanted to.” The words came out reflexively and thus were devoid of their usual cartoonish bravado.

“I can wipe the floor with you then wash you out in water before you even know what hit you.”

Flicking the goggles back down, The Phenomenal One jumped backward, braggadocios pride his propellant as he rocketed toward Yeshua like a cruise missile, he suddenly stopped on a dime, Bitt’s momentum heated the air around him blanketing his back as the heat burst around him creating a hot tumultuous breeze. Crying out in pain he pressed on his body deliberately indifferent to the searing pain running up and down his spine, flinging his right arm back with violent flexion he got ready to unleash his strongest attack.

*PHENOMENAL*-


“*Forgive me*, it seems I will have to break my promise.”

Instantaneous hue of blue energy enveloped Yeshua’s palm in blinding brightness. Crackling and popping, as if he had caught lightning and forced it to yield to his strength.

*HEAVEN’S WRATH*  

The immediate vicinity was a beacon of light, energy surge trouncing the ground creating a violent chasing shockwave. Inordinate power, in such a short-span, scorched the earth in a cross shape leaving behind smoldering rock and incredulity on the face of Bitt, who once again found himself retreating. Surveying off to the side, Yeshua had effectively cleared his entire surroundings.

“I don’t _want_ to touch you, but as I’ve shown, making you aware, I would not have to.”

From beyond the lightly veiled cloud of smoke from his attack, he spoke softly while casually re-adjusting the gloves on his hand.

“I broke an oath, for what purpose? What reason is there for this sparring match? To show how the earth could never compete with the sky? Even you, Bitt if I may, should see how odd this is, right? Even for you, who has tamed the surface, so fast that you seem to defy gravity, will not be able to stand against someone who is even beyond that notion.”

Bitt jumped backward onto all fours, he pressed his weight up through his fingertips and tiptoes, keeping himself light and bouncy, as a metallic purr emanated from him, growing in intensity.

“Hmm…”

“Your eyes and your mouth should apologize to your face for the beating I’m about to put on it.”

The Phenomenal One sprang backward like a grasshopper in retreat, he floated in the air for a moment dropping his goggles down before speed vacuum took hold, absorbing the young hero into the realm of speedsters, right before being upchucked from nothingness, a dark blue cannonball streaking toward Yeshua.

Yet this speed was not mature enough to stand on the same field as the power of Ein Sof.

Bitt’s speed was a showcase of grit and hard work, forcing the eyes of those around to admire the impressiveness of a young man who looked nothing more than a blur of blue skating across the field. Remy Morgan, whirling in his chair  held his ecstatic grin as best he could, though Richard, to his chagrin, could feel his smug  superiority.

A brief sense of superiority.



Richard’s mood abruptly soured, watching the spectacle about to take place between Yeshua and Bitt. A sudden downpour of dread as he felt for the safety of not his own student, but Bitt as he raced out onto the field.

“Please, I apologize for this, Bitt, though I am unable to see another way to make you understand.”

Flickering miniscule-strobes rose from nothing, circling the field, as patiently waiting soldiers at attention. From every direction, bursting into brilliant streams of blue, passing Bitt, and converging onto his opponent. It morphed around him, consolidating upon his fist. Raising it for a head-on collision against the phenomenon known as The Phenomenal One

In the midst of their collide, Richard’s desperate dash onto the field, a sober voice spoke from the shadows of the grounds.

“Before you everything is without form, and void; and upon its face sits darkness. But your spirit shall move upon the face of this blackness. You shall see the light, grasp into your palm.”

The visage of glowing feathers overflowed from in its formation from his hand. In that moment Bitt found his momentum stopped cold, it was Richard,  propelling him in a completely opposite direction before turning his tart-worry hoping to stop the other before:

“And divide it from the darkness, *Yeshua.*”

*ANGEL WINGS*

An overwhelming luminescence engulfed all sight throughout. Thunderous reverberation shook everything, a atypical-tranquility took over even as it all died down and everything could again be clearly seen. Richard wore armadillo scales across his arm, smoking, yet unharmed. Yeshua’s fist placed along the length of the vice principal’s arm, redirected away from himself and Bitt. Major upheaval and seared earth, it ran for an impressive distance. Turning his eyes toward Bitt and looking back at Yeshua, warily, who kept his natural composure, Richard simply stood and dusted himself off.

“We’re done.”​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Michael Young
Michael vs. Daniel II-III*

@WorkingMoogle @Karma15​
Michael's arms began to slow down by the barest bit as they both slowly but surely felt the strain and fatigue of keeping up his onslaught. After a few more strikes to the body, he slowed down his punches and kicks in order to stop himself from becoming burned out. Unfortunately for him, this was just the narrow window needed for Daniel to sneak in a hit; as Michael sent out a punch slower than usual, Daniel was able to intercept and counter with his another open hand thrust, this time hitting Michael in the left arm as he backed off. Said arm began to painfully seize up as it received a massive cramp. The cramp was followed up with a punch to the jaw, sending Michael's own senses in shock.

Michael's eyes got blurry as his eyelids nearly sealed shut out of reflex. His hearing was impaired for a moment as he was inflicted by a loud ringing sound. He backed off instinctively as Daniel follow through with his attack, hitting him straight in the chest and accomplishing much of what Michael's kick attempted to accomplish. As he landed a safe distance away, Michael rolled over on his back, clutching his stomach from what his pain receptors thought was a massive wound. Stars in his vision began to form, and it was beginning to become clear that in a battle of attrition, Michael would lose. As the referee began counting down, he activated his Vulcan Surge, causing his temperature to spike up. He quickly got to his knees and lightly bashed his head into the ground, now weakened by heat, as he jumped back up to his feet.

Michael circled around as he thought to himself; time seemed to move slowly as he gathered his frayed thoughts; times like this required him to fight smart rather than fight tough. _"Dammit, Daniel doesn't seem to be all that worse off. Each hit may not do too much damage, but it hurts like hell. He can even make my own muscles cramp up. Can he use chi too? No, I'd be able to notice. It's gotta be Quirk, something that'd allow him to mess with someone's nerves. Question is, how do I stop him?"_ His mind wandered for a short moment before remembering a specific option.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

"Target zones?"

"Yes Michael, target zones. They're zones of the boy that you strike to weaken your opponent. There are many spots in the human body that, if struck by even a weak force, can deal incredible amounts of damage, as this dummy shows. For instance . . . . "

*SMACK*

"This spot is the liver. Before Soo Jung explained it to me, I honestly thought that a strike to that organ simply caused a massive amount of pain and some trauma that made even a grown man keel over. After learning about it, that's only one part of the reason. As it turns out, this organ's an incredibly interesting body part with quite a few unique oddities. It's also a very easy zone to hit due to it's size."

*BAM*

"Once struck, the liver goes through a peculiar set of actions. The zone itself contains many nerves which when agitated, will not only cause massive amounts of pain, but will also cause the body to do through two specific things; not only will it dilate the body's blood vessels to the point where it cannot carry blood efficiently, but it will also slow down the victim's heart rate near immediately. These two things in tandem will result in a massive drop in blood pressure. The body can't compensate, and as what I like to call a panic response, it will seize up and go prone the first chance it has in order to allow gravity to keep blood flowing to the brain."

" . . . Grandpa, that seems dangerous." 

"It is dangerous. That is why you'll be practicing it for the next ten hours to get the hang of it. If you don't, well, I may have to show you a live demonstration." 

"*GULP*"
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Michael always had to hand it to his grandfather; his training methods may have been insane, but they always seemed to help him in a pinch. "I'll admit, Daniel," Michael let out, his first time actually speaking to his opponent since stepping into the ring. "That Quirk of yours is a doozy. I almost began to pass out from that last hit of yours. Unfortunately," he started as his fist began to ball up. "This is gonna end now." 

*(Originally Part III)*

Michael's arm began to relax back to its pre-cramped state as Michael followed in with a dash. This time, it was a whole new beast, his own body making steam as it travelled. As Michael's assault came to the young man, now reinvigorated by the new drive he had shown, it was shown that he was fighting at near his maximum. Each hit stung worse than anything that came before as his temperature still rose slightly each moment. Even the pain of hitting the boy while his Quirk was active did next to nothing dissuading his assault. To lay people, his strikes would seem like a beautiful hailstorm of bullets designed to rip poor Daniel apart.

However, to those well versed in martial arts, there was a decidedly different story. While his punches and kicks flowed like water and fell down upon their target like hail, even with his persistence it felt as if something was missing from his strikes. That something being a ruthlessness that seemed to be a natural fit to the fighting style. The style seemed to demand the breaking of limbs, gouging of eyes, and strikes that would leave someone a bloodied and beaten mess on the floor. What Michael was using was the obvious limiting of a dangerous style, similar to a cage around a mad dog.

Besides that, even with the barrage, Daniel was not helpless, able to dodge and even get in a hit or two of his own, each slowing down Michael as his face showed the toll on his body. Indeed, a small voice in Michael's head egged him on to simply cause a severe burn or even break a bone or several just to press for an advantage and end the fight before another strike knocks him out. Of course, in the end, he shut out that voice; he was not about to shirk his responsibilities he accepted with his skills and do something like that to a friend, especially for what amounted to minor bragging rights. No, he would win this without resorting to that. _"Besides,"_ he thought to himself. _"These hits aren't for beating him down."_ 

The kicks and flying fists made towards Daniel were not meant to actually wear him down; Michael pretty much deduced at that point that if anything, it would be the other way around at the rate he was currently going. Instead, he used his feints and steam smokescreens alongside kicks to the legs in order to make Daniel want to dodge and weave around his attacks rather than block them. He followed said attacks up by spreading his heat throughout the stage, leaving weakened and burning hot land wherever he moved. This allowed Michael to move him in a specific location on the arena; near the edge.

Obviously, Daniel was no fool, and noticed that direction he was being forced towards. Not able to stop Michael's assault and having fewer movement options as time went on, he decided on turning the tables the very moment that he could, dodging out of the way of the onslaught and attempting a ring out of his own if he could. As he reach the corner of the arena, he knew he had his chance; Michael began to slow down considerably, no doubt due to his body simply running out of energy while he was relatively cool and energized. As the next punch came in, Daniel sidestepped it, leaving the redhead on the edge of the arena before attempting a straight kick to send Michael out of bounds.

This action, however was his mistake.

Michael was not as tired as he lead his opponent to believe. Instead, he had began to save his energy in order to stop himself from getting too tired at this point. In the blink of an eye, he sped up and dodged the kick immediately. It was at that point that he immediately countered the off-centered young man , pivoting to face him and curving his entire body into his fist as he delivered a lightning quick and decisively powerful hook to the liver.

Normally, when a person is struck in the liver, they immediately fall over due to shock. Daniel, however, was not one of those people, his control over his body and blood allowing him to press through and even begin to rectify the sudden loss of blood pressure. However, there was a slight delay in which he was in shock from the sudden changes. Michael used that moment in order to grab Daniel and fling him over his shoulder. True to form, Daniel flew over Michael, still recovering as his back eventually touched the grass(I think) of the outside of the ring.

"Winner by Ring Out, Michael Young."

As his victory was stated, Michael very nearly dropped to his knees as he panted heavily. His arms were heavy and aching as his heat died down. His body was sore pretty much everywhere above the belt and in a few spots on his legs. He slowly made his way of the ring before taking a seat, but not before walking over to Daniel. "Good -*huff*-  fight," he said as he walked off. He would have attempted to help Daniel up if he thought he could. As it was, even when clapping and cheering for the other contestants and their matches, the pain in his arms flared up, and getting up after sitting down was going to be a problem later.

((OOC: Do you mind ending it here, Moogle? Cause I could just cut the Part III if need be.))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 23, 2017)

*PERFORMANCE ANXIETY*
William Westley
​
"This isn't supposed to happen to me!" Westley confided. "I'm supposed to be better than this! I'm supposed to be amazing! I'm supposed to be fantastic! No, I'm supposed to be _better _than fantastic! I'm supposed to be _spectacular!_ Yet, here I am. It's like–"

"Oh shut the hell up," Rae Hart interrupted, rolling her eyes. "You got scared talkin' to some girl, so fuckin' what? It happens to everyone."

"It doesn't happen to me, though!" The young man threw his hands in the air. "I'm supposed to be better than that. Talking to people is supposed to be my whole _thing!_ If I can't do it–"

Again, Rae Hart cut him off. "Then, what? What the fuck are you gonna do about it, hero? Are you gonna sit around moping all afternoon, or are you gonna go do something about it? As much as I want to sit around here listening to you complain about your girl problems – _I don't_ – I think it would be way more productive if you just, I don't know, tried again."

"Maybe start with an apology for spilling cake all over the poor girl." A smile crept on her face as she withheld a chuckle. "I still can't believe you did that. I take back every bad thing I ever said about you. You _are_ amazing."

"Amazingly stupid, that is," she added a moment later.

Westley tapped the eraser end of his pencil on the wooden surface of the desk, mulling this over. He knew he needed to try again, but he had no idea what to do. He put everything into baking those cakes: an entire afternoon of watching videos and reading online tutorials. It was the only idea he even had. He liked a girl, girls liked cakes, so therefore, bake a girl a cake. But…

"What do girls even like?!" He brought his free hand down on the desk. "I feel like I don’t even know anymore. I can't just roll up with another cake. The first batch took way too long to make, and well, what if I…"

"What kind of dumb question is that?" Rae put her feet up on her desk and leaning back in her chair. "Use your creepy search powers to _find out_ what she likes, or you know, ask her like a _normal _person."

"You and I both know that I can't do that," Westley responded. "I told you about how I got when I tried giving her the cake. What if it happens again? What am I supposed to do? I…" He blinks. "You know what I need? I need El's advice. He gets nervous a lot, so he's gotta know how to deal with stuff like this. Plus, I bet he lowkey gets _all_ the bitches."

"I… highly doubt that," came the reply.

Then, Westley realized, scanning the clubroom with his eyes. He hadn't realized it, being too focused on talking about himself, but it was only the two of them present.

When the schoolyear began, the young man set out to make as many connections as he could, and one day, establish himself as hegemon of the school. It dawned on him, a couple months later, to found a club. He just needed five members and an adviser, neither of which were hard to come by if one knew how to pull the right strings. Thus, the _Grand Heroics Business Leaders of Tomorrow (GHBLT)_ was founded, consisting of himself, Marie DuBois, Luso Giovanna, Rae Hart, Elendel Specter, some of his hired muscle, and weirdly, a few students who were _actually_ interested in being part of a school club about business management.

"Where _is _El, anyway?" William Westley wondered. "Or anyone else, for that matter! I told them that this emergency meeting was _super _important!"

"He went to get coffee halfway through your little rant about how this isn't supposed to happen to you or whatever," Rae answered. "You can't just call an 'emergency meeting' fifteen minutes in advance, you know. The only reason _we _showed up is because neither of us were doing anything."

"But it was super important!" the young man protested. "I wouldn't call a meeting if it was about just anything! This is my livelihood at stake! If I don't–"

"Yeah, yeah, hero, I heard you the first twenty times." Rae held up her hand, interrupting him again. "Don't we have more important stuff to talk about, anyway, like, weren't you supposed to be recruiting that Rai guy or whatever his name was?"

"Oh, yeah." Westley remembered. "Rai Yagami. I was going to talk to him after I finished up my business with, well, you know who, but I had to postpone. There was no way I could speak with him after that humiliation I endured…"

"You're a joke."

@Atlantic Storm @BringerOfChaos


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 23, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforge: The Fool's Hunger*

A loud crack could be heard throughout the stadium as Vino's final blow was landed, piercing through the armor Victor had step up during the onslaught. Not only had it been warn down from the previous battering, but the force and velocity of this attack, mixed with the drilling force pushing it forward, gave the shells he created no chance against Vino's move. Skin twisted underneath his fist, his Blood Spear had hit it's mark. Victor was silent.

"You're one tough son of a bitch to put down, you know that?" Vino stated in an oddly soft tone. "I had to pull out my best stuff to beat you. You can take a punch that's for sure, but even someone like you has a limit." His hands shook ever so slightly long after the hit had landed, and in noticing this, couldn't help but chuckle to himself. "What would my old man think of me if he saw me now, struggling like like this?"

"28"

Vino's body failed him under the weight of this unsuspected strike. A surge of pain cutting straight through his gut with eruptive force of a cannonball. He could do nothing beside fall to the ground, unable to rise once more. 

"Like I said..." Victor huffed with heavy breath and the slightest smirk.​ 
"I'm pretty stubborn when it comes to losing." 

Slickback looked at the finale of this clash, and giving on final nod to himself with a small sigh. 'The best offensive is a good defense, after all. Though, I didn't think it could be taken so literally. Being able to still fight after taking all that damage and spending all that energy making shells to defend...' He looked at the boy, still standing with an ravenous expression that betray is usual jolly demeanor. 'He might be more like his old man than realizes.' He shifted his focus to Vino, and with one glance he could tell that him getting up again was not a possibility. Even if it was, he'd have to stop the match to keep him from tearing up his body anymore that is already was. Slicking his hair back, he announced the results.

"The winner of this showcase match Victor Von Rickter." 

The cheers and cries of the crowd boomed loud enough for Victor to notice, and with one look around he came to a simple conclusion. "Guess I won!" His satisfaction was coated in a slight dismissal of this fact, seeming far more pleased that he was able to have such a fight with a fellow student, and one with such a tricky quirk. Looking down at his opponent, he walked to the side of his adversary and leaned down. "You're pretty strong, Vinny!" He smiled gleefully. "We got to have another match sometime, and hang out too! You gotta show me how that vibration stuff works! Your quirk is seriously cool!"

@Karma15​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Jun 23, 2017)

_*Sparring Match*
*Dimitri vs Ervine
Supervisor: Selik Furst AKA Zyklop*_
_*@Tenma *_



Dimitri Alexandrof

Zyklop has announced the start of the match, yet the sound of it doesn't seem to register to their ears. The two combatants start out on their own terms. Where as Ervine launches forward with power seeping from his finger tips. In the contrast, a smug grin grows with every step takes running backwards. Yes, he was making an attempt to evade, but anyone would tell that someone running forward would easily catch someone running backwards.

Yet Dimitri had decided that it was too dangerous to turn his back on someone like this despite the disadvantage. After all, his confidence in victory lied in the disturbing black hands that zoomed closer to him. As predicted the gap between was quickly closing. It had only been 5 seconds and the match seemed to be soon decided.  Defeat loomed, closer, closer and closer.....until finally,

Dimitri quickly removed his green coat and tossed it at Ervine, once it was out of the way

It ended,

Not the match, but the chase.

Ervine had reached nothing but the disappointment of empty space. The green-haired sly talking Russian had disappeared. No, that wasn't accurate. Dimitri had been swept away and flown up above. "So close," his voice descended but he did not. Only slowly rising condescendingly. There he stood, arms folded, on top of the flying contraption responsible for his disappearing magic trick. It was an amalgamation of metals and mostly iron sand that constructed itself into the shape of a bird, or as he called it;

"Scrap Beast: Red Robin. If I was even a bit slower, I would have been done for. Ah, but now it is the other way around. You get it don't you? That was the only chance you had at victory, mystery boy,"

Currently he was 30 feet high, well out of range from Ervine's grasp. 

"My statement earlier wasn't just out of arrogance and intimidation. I don't know the details about your quirk but it's close-range right? Perhaps you should wear mitten gloves to cover those hands of yours, they're a clear indicator, you moron,"

That was right, once Dimitri had saw the indication of something special about Ervine's hands, his suspicion had grew. That, along with him closing in only sealed the deal on that theory. He lightly swatted away a near-by fly before continuing on;

"But like I said, just because it's clearly over doesn't mean you should cry and throw up the white flag. So while I'm sealing the deal, let's talk for a bit, dah?"

'Sealing the deal', that phrase most likely had to do with Dimitri's Red Robin sliding open the shutter of it's stomach, revealing a shining black ball of iron sand tightly packed together, clearly giving the impression of it's mass. He swiftly brought down his flat hand in the shape of a crescent arc, like that of someone offering a question, or perhaps delivering an order to attack;

"What do you know about volleyball?"

BOOM

A booming sound echoed from the scrap beast's stomach, sending forth the cannon ball hurling at Ervine. It tore through the air at high speeds. And in no time, it made impact, not with Ervine unfortunately, but with the ground. It's collision brought destruction, leaving a cracked and misshapen earth surrounding it's impact zone. All the while, Red Robin had slightly lowered in ordered to gather iron sand for the next blow.

"I didn't like volleyball at first. In fact I thought it was stupid. Wasn't it just meant for big breasted women to jump around?"

BOOM!

Another strike came, this time at Ervine's left side. It matched the speed of it's predecessor along with it's malice that it brought upon, not on Ervine who had dodged,  but on the ground. Chaos insued and the surface once more was forced to change into haphazard state.

"But my coach had a good eye and saw the potential I had in the sport,"

BOOM!

The same failure and result repeated itself

"I was the perfect player for the position he wanted to fill. Do you know what this position is?"

BOOM

"This position is very vital to the team's success. And they needed a vital brain to achieve victory. That position is...."

BOOM!

Finally, Dimitri took a look a the map below. He widely opened and then tightly fist clenched instinctively with pride at the sheer sight. On the ground, destruction reigned supreme. Like a minor earthquake, the surface had been disrupted to where dents, ditches, cracks, gaps and gouged earth and rock littered the area surrounding Ervine. The resulting devastation left it to where it would not be easy to walk, run, or most noticeably, to escape

That's right, 

"The Setter! That is the position where the player sets ups the perfect position to where his teammate can spike the ball!"

The past shots, whether they hit or missed(which they all did), had been preparation for manufacturing the perfect lay of the land for Ervine's defeat. In his current setting, escape for what was to come next was highly unlikely. All that was needed was the finishing touch. Which was of course, another cannon ball. There wasn't any further hesitation, a black meteor split the air once again, this time with more precision than the lasts.​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2017)

Daniel - Fight Epilogue​
Daniel lay for a moment after the match was called, mentally reviewing the last moments.  He had lost, again.  The thoughts were detached for now; he would go over the details later and try and see what he might have done differently.  For now there was only the reality that his efforts had been insufficient again.

He got up slowly taking inventory.  A lot of burns, he had probably pushed the limits there more than was wise, but the burn damage would recover quickly enough.  A few were serious, a normal person would need to worry about infection, but he would recover in a few days.  Structurally he fared better, he was happy that the muscles and bones held out well though clearly they weren't enough to win battles by themselves.

He pushed down thoughts about the match itself as he made his way back to the stands to watch the other matches.  This was a good opportunity to watch other students, other styles, get ideas for the future.  He would have time later to consider what changes he needed to make to move forward but no time whatsoever to waste on self pity.

Always forward, there might be stops along the way but there was no target just out of grasp.  Life was movement, reaching, growing, advancing.  You kept reaching forward until the day you gave up.  And Daniel wasn't ready to stop rushing forward yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 24, 2017)

Wolf Takes Eagle & Lion.
Showcase Conclusion



The impact rattled the speedster's body and Vino skidded across the turf like a pebble being thrown across water, it's angular motion causing it to skip through the surface. The defeat processed instantly in the speedster's mind. He was never one to struggle unnecessarily, because it was an act not fitting for a ruler. Heaviness, and weariness, the symptoms of his diagnosis-failure. Without warning he was pressed with the heavy realization. All children eventually come to discover the mortality in their parents. They gain self reflexivity and just as soon as it is acquired, the perception parents are of a divine classification is shattered. It became apparent to Vino quickly, as fast he himself could move. He cracked into a manic and incomprehensible laughter. In his laughing fit he had forgotten why he was lying stiffly on the turf. He had forgotten about the match altogether.

"I lost." He said in astonishment. "I actually lost." And I'm not dead, he thought.

He turned his neck toward Victor with great difficulty. The realization dawned once more upon him with the intrusiveness of a morning sun, piercing through the curtains.

"Peasant boy, er, I mean Victor." He called out. Every part of me wants to kill you in the most brutal way for the shit you pulled. That took heart, I can respect that." He said with as much sincerity he could muster. The speedster's head fell down in a heap of exhaustion. The heaviness was leaving him.

"Why do you falter, boy?! You were a step too slow, you can never stop, never be conquered. Battle is either death or victory, and with victory comes valor. Never lose. To lose is to die." His father's weakness peaked out like a curious child. No, father. You were wrong, so terribly wrong. He thought to himself, both confused and eased. Here he was defeated, yet alive. The old rules that he lived by did not exist in this world; it did not exist in the world of light. He scolded himself mentally for failing to understand this simple fact. He was no longer in the underworld and he was free.

"It still hurts." He spoke quietly. "Losing still fucking hurts."  Although he now knew his father's words were flawed, the fact that he was capable of failure was unacceptable.


​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 24, 2017)

*Interlude
-Moments After The Showdown-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon
@nobodyinparticularbutfeelfreetoapproachme*

There was a vague feeling of her hand being held in a gentle, warm one - the grasp tender and almost fragile; then warm fur curled up against her as she slept and gigantic hands pushing hair away from her eyes and pulling a blanket over her.

Mimi's eyes fluttered as she woke, her hand reaching up to rub her face. She was alone in the training field's nursing office but the presence of Lala, Bengie and Ogre was very much imprinted on the room and it felt like they had just left...probably to oversee the rest of the matches.

_The matches!_

It was a mistake to get up so quickly because her legs almost gave under her weight and Mimi had to take a couple of seconds to stop the room from spinning around her. Her wounds had been healed, her knee was fine, but her body still felt sore and there was a small aching pressure on her head...it would've been too good to be true to come out of overexerting herself with no consequences. She would have to thank Lala and the team later though, she had expected to not be able to place any weight on her knee any time soon after her match with Colette.

She wondered where her opponent had gone after the match...the school wasn't so big they wouldn't see each other again but Mimi had a feeling her stomach would flip every time she looked at the girl.

Mimi had expected to feel pride if she were to win but, right now, as she walked back to the fields to have a peek at the rest of the fights, she felt nothing remotely close to that feeling. After all, the girl was clearly aware that she had won only by a ridiculous small margin. What kind of student was she...no, what kind of hero was Mimi becoming that she had to resort to abusing her stamina and relying on luck (of all things!) to win a match?

Only one look Colette's way during their match was enough for anyone to figure out how strong the girl was. Not even in a potential kind of way and not in a quirk only way. Her kill in hand to hand combat, the manner in which she kept her cool while fighting, the expert use of her quirk to quickly immobilize her enemy upon contact... The wolf might have lost the fight but it was clear to see who left that field superior.

"Fuck!" Mimi's closed fist pummeled the wall.

More.

She needed to do more.

Her eyes narrowed. For fourteen years of her life she had worked herself to the bone each and every day so she could enter this school. And for what? All she'd done during the first semester was attend classes normally, exercising like she usually did and hanging out with friends more than she ever had...all that resulted in a fairly good academic record.

She'd have to thank Colette one day for allowing her to see what was going on, what path she had accidentally deviated into.

Because there is *NO WAY* Mimosa Merryweather would ever content herself with _*FAIRLY GOOD*_ results.

Her feet picked up movement again, she still wanted to see the results of the other matches yet her brain never stopped working as she reached her destination.

There were 24 hours in a day. 12 of those went, in one way or another, to classes and extracurricular activities. 12 hours left. Usually, these last 12 would be equally shared between sleep and leisure activities but Mimi's young so she doesn't need 8 hours of sleep anyway - she can reduce them to 5 - and she can just see her friends during lunch or in class.

Her lips curled into a fierce smile. 7 was a good number of hours to dedicate to pure training alone.

In the actual fields, the majority of the fights had ended leaving her with no clue as to which group had the advantage. The one between Victor and Vino had just ended with a victory to the Red Lion student, Vino approaching Victor to say something Mimi couldn't even begin to guess from such a far away point.

The only fight still active seemed to be one between Dimitri and a student she had never met called Ervine. It appeared to have just started so she picked a front row seat and settled down to stalk their movements with her eyes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2017)

*Maxwell*

_Late to the party? More like never reaching the party_

Once again he was running around campus. It´s been a few minutes since he left the Red Lions dorm and he still hasn´t  found a trace of where this so called event was taking place. At least this time around he was not being followed by a teacher for who knows how many infractions to the school rules like the beginning of his first semester at GHH.

"Agh!! Where is this event thingy!?"

Yeah, without a single clue fo what the event was about there was no way he knew where to look first.  The things is, what kind of thing was going on to begin with? and where? Maxwell, had no idea of the place he should head. "Is it here?!" he yells desiring to finally find out what was going on though his disrespectful entrance only won a hard "SHHHH" from the people in the place and a few looks of annoyance. What else did he expect by entering the library in such a scandalous manner? 

 "'kay, not here"

Oblivious to the little hateful gaze of the person in charge of the place, Max runs again without even apologizing. It seemed that not all the first years were interested in what was going on at training grounds. Thinking that he would arrive faster if he didn´t stress about where and just ran straight, Max sprints forward with all his might. As he runs, the few students that are still roaming around school had to either dodge or simply look in awe wondering if the guy was part of the track team or if he wanted to join the team. 

After minutes of no-stopping dash and a few course changes...

"Hahahah, man. How did I end up here?"

An excellent question. The fresh breeze, the sound of the waves, the feeling of sand in his feet which now were naked. Yeah, he arrived to the beach and the fact that he now was was enjoying the view says that he completely forgot what he was looking for.​


----------



## Island (Jun 25, 2017)

*BACK TO THE PAST*
Hope Hanlon​
Hope Hanlon pressed her finger against the touchscreen, switching from photo mode to video mode. Then, with another press, she began the recording. "Okay, cool. This is gonna be my third or fourth take because of technical difficulties, but I think I got everything straightened out. These things should really come with instructions. It's not like _everyone _knows how to use 'em. Well, no. They probably do. I saw a five-year old the other day using one of these things. It was crazy but also kinda cool."

"Everyone has a computer, a phone, and a whole bunch of other electronics. You guys told me that people were crazy about 'em." She paused, realizing that she was getting off-topic. "Oh, yeah. I forgot. I wrote an introduction and everything, but it's kinda late now. I don't wanna start over either. I promised myself that this would be the last take, and also because I ordered pizza again and don't want the delivery guy to interrupt me. I swear, though, I gained, like, ten pounds since I got here because of all the pizza I've eaten. I'm gonna blow up like a balloon if I don't stop."

The teenager chuckled. "Anyway," she explained. "It's been a few months since I last saw you guys, so we have a lot of catchin' up to do. I started school this week. I wanted to start when I arrived in October, but it was too late for me to register for classes. I also got a job at a diner up the street. The people there are super nice, even though everyone in this time had a weird fascination with brunch, and for some reason, bacon. It's the grossest thing in the world, but people obsess over the stuff. It tastes good, I guess, but I feel my arteries constricting every time I have some."

Hope paused, realizing that she was getting off-topic again. She had been here for four months already and had so many things she wanted to talk about. She wanted to limit herself to important topics like how her mission was going and the progress she was making, but there were so many experiences that she wanted to share. It wasn't like she could just talk to other people. Nobody would understand how weird she thought it was that people are always checking their phones or that they willingly plastered pictures of themselves all over the web. They would just think she was a hippie which was way more believable than a time traveler.

"Oh yeah," she changed the topic. "I met William Westley a little after I got here. I punched him in the face like I told you I would. I know you said I shouldn't because he's not the same man he is in our world, but it still felt great. That bastard deserves every bad thing that happens to him."

"Let's see. What else? Oh, right. I haven't made any progress on my secondary objective," she went on. "If you're right about how old she is, she should be a student here, but I haven't made any attempts at finding her. I don't want to sound like a procrastinator, but I have plenty of time. It's still a few years before the Amplifier is finished and a couple more years before she goes missing. I just… don't want to screw this up. All I have to do is make friends with her, but…"

"It's hard to make friends with people when you don't understand half of the things they say to you. I don't get why people make so many pop culture references," she let out an exasperated sigh. "Don't they have better things to talk about? We don't spend our time talking about the latest viral video. I mean, in their defense, we don't have viral videos to talk about, but still, it's annoying."

"Anyway, I'll keep you guys updated. I know you'll won't _actually_ get to see these videos, but it's good to have somebody to talk to. It gets lonely always pretending to be somebody you're not." She scratched the back of her head. "It's a shame you guys couldn't come with me. Not to get mushy or anything, of course, but I miss you. I hear people on the phone with their parents all the time and kinda wish I could have their problems. They complain about how their parents call too much or that they won't stop mailing them things. It'd be cool to have those problems. Though, I'd be weirded out if you guys found a way to mail me something. It'd be nice but still super weird. I'm supposed to be the one with time travel powers, not you."

Her attention shifted to the timer on the video recording. "I don't want to make this video too long, so I'll talk to you guys next time. Take care. Love you~!"

People made videos and posted them online all the time. They called them video blogs, apparently. Hope had no intention of posting this online, obviously, but she figured it would be a good way to relieve stress.

After all, it wasn't like she had anyone to talk to about these things.

"Wow, that was bad." She turned off her laptop and leaned back on her desk chair, letting out a deep sigh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2017)

*Practice Showcase Intermission*
*w/ Bitt Stiles and Richard Castillo*

“Heh.” Was all the Phenomenal One muttered in his awe-struck state. It was a monstrous power that Yeshua had unleashed with Angel Wings, but it was their beastly teacher who absorbed the brunt of that power, and Bitt just stood there. Tendrils of frustration began to wrap themselves around the blue haired youth’s throat as he could feel a warm suffocating feeling coming over him. It was painstakingly evident he had lost this match and it would have been worse without Richard’s intervention. Even with his training and refined abilities Bitt had accumulated another failure in a growing list. “Damnit.”

That was really all he could muster in the way of words. He didn't want to be too vocal lest his feelings solidify and he embarrassed himself by getting emotional in front of his peers.

“Winner by technical knock out, Yeshua.” Richard lightly brushed away the hand of young Yeshua as they exchanged matching stoic glares. It was an odd exchange considering Yeshua was from Richard’s dorm, but until now they had not really crossed paths. Changing focus Richard walked over to Bitt offering a hand to the young man who remained downed. Bitt took it, as the Beastly Arrow looked him dead in the eye.

“If you keep thinking you’re a loser then you’ll stay one. Don’t dwell on this loss. Take what you did well here and build on it for the next time. Keep refining your quirk.” Richard was not a perfect person but if he saw someone in need then he would lift a helping hand regardless if they were apart of his house or not. Richard began to make his way over to the only active combat area where Dimitri and Ervine were dueling, however another faculty member soon joined him to his chagrin.

“Looks like yer Wolves are losing Monsieur Castillo.” The cat cooly stroked his chin with his paw before turning around from Richard’s gaze so as to allow his face to contort to its true form.


“It’s more nuanced than that.” Richard began throwing sobering waters on the hot air induced flames. “Every match up told us something about the students that would not be apparent simply from looking at their progress reports from last semester. They’re all still growing so there’s no telling when their abilities will bloom.” 

“That eez rat-there opteemiztic, Monsieur Castillo, I did not take you for being dze optimistic type. Still you are correct, it helped tell us about some interesting studeents. Dze young girl in my fight fought off the control of an empath.”

This caused Richard to cock an eyebrow in genuine surprise.

“It seems like we’re going to have some interesting results to consider when making teams for the showcases. The first years are quite powerful indeed. Still this was simply the first group, we'll have to do this with a few more.”

While his public opinion was positive and reassuring there was something hidden beneath the surface as his eyes trained over the students in the surrounding areas. _“She brought monsters into this school. What is she planning and why is Pegasus allowing it?” _​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2017)

_*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers*_
_*Ferocious Order*_
_*w/ Dimitri *@Kenju _

​Jacob's eyes stuck in shock, the distance that had been on displayed completely shifted... What had happened? Turning his head, there was a dent on the building, his breath has begun to hesitate, the world seemed to had been going in slow motion. The sounds of people screaming reached his ears, turning once again, the face of evil shined in it's dark splendor on the eyes of the boy who Jacob once thought to be the voice of justice, was now dawning upon his lip the most fearsome smirk he had ever witness, from cheek to cheek, the pupils on his eyes like small dots, he had become an entirely different person, just first glance. "What are you doing!? This is not the place for-" before he had any chance to speak a an arrow had been thrown towards his periphery, soon a slight pain, and then the sense of a warm liquid running through his cheek. Another walked behind the male twin, and he stoop proud, with a cool smile crossing his lip. "I like it better when you're quiet, Judas. Makes me think a bit more about YOU, ya know?" This entities eyes gleamed in broad daylight, eyes so brilliant they pierced the very fabric of reality it seemed. "A-" it took some time to process it... His mind began to flash back to a similar moment like this. Where he had to face off to a monster, a powerhouse, someone who outclassed him in every sense of the word, but he somehow managed to overpower him... this time, however, this one seemed like... He was gonna be a bigger hassle. "A villain.." 

"I've been waiting for this day. It's time to finally get my pay! Wait, you're not the kid I'm looking for... What the hell is up with that? Did you dye your hair? I mean, I think the white hair schtick fits me better if you want my 2 cents." The villain seemed tranquil, his stance loose, like he was taking a normal stroll, he felt nothing for the ensuing chaos he and Jet were delivering. "Well, no need to worry. Pray for forgiveness, kid. You're god is here and he's ready to take you to the pearly whites. And by pearly whites I mean, make you consider weather or not having functional legs is a boon in moderns society." Without a second thought and arrow, flew through the speaking villain's head, like a mirage, fazing through like a phantom, hurling towards the green hair delinquent. Jacob reacted, and stood before him, a flick of his finger and a kinetic pulse emanated in reacted to his gesture, stopping the arrows flight. "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING, YOU PSYCHO!?" Visibly angry, Jacob couldn't believe what his eyes has been witnessing.

"Oh, fuck that noise. How'd you do that?" What was this man talking about... How did he know him? Did he confuse him for someone else? Who was this Judas? "Oh I see, you're not a chicken wuss like when you were a toddler, I forget. Balls tend to drop when you grow. Okay, but want to something neat?" He pointed towards the distance. His smile still as prevalent as before, with sickening prejudice gleaming through such intense stare. "I have a pet, I call him Jet. He's pretty neat, now make them mince meat! Sick 'em boy!"


----------



## Island (Jun 26, 2017)

*TOO MUCH WINNING*
William Westley
​William Westley ran a come through his hair, simultaneously swapping his necktie out for another one. "Your parents should be proud of you. They should be _so _proud of you," he spoke to the man in the mirror. "You're going to turn this mess around. You might have failed once, but you're going to start winning again soon. You're going to win so much. You're going to win at _every _level and _every _facet."

A wry smirk formed as he ran through today's plan. "You're gonna win so much that you may even get tired of winning. I can just hear you now." He paused, likely for dramatic effect. "Please, Westley, it's too much winning. I can't take it anymore. Then you'll say that it isn't. Then, you're going to keep winning. You're going to win more."

Yesterday's blunder had catastrophic effects on his ego, but nothing could keep the world's richest superhero down. He had bounced back and was already preparing to make his next move. This one wasn't going to fail. It _couldn't_ fail. It was a foolproof strategy that he spent a whole evening putting together.

His smile grew even wider.

"Time to make moves." William Westley gave himself one final look in the mirror before departing for the day.

If his information was correct, then his target should be on her way to the school cafeteria for some bacon, eggs, and a side of orange juice. She switched it up with apple juice sometimes, but according to his data, she had a set pattern. _"She's shamefully predictable."_ His smile faded somewhat. _"Ah, well. It's just another thing to fix once you win her over."_

---​Mallory Moore stared at her reflection in the bathroom mirror. "Almost ready." She reached for the toothpaste, slowly twisting off the cap.

The freshmen had moved back, but for the most part, the school was still empty of upperclassmen. It made for a somewhat boring few days. She caught up with her friends, of course, but the school lacked its usual hustle. _"I wonder what I should do today…"_ She considered, taking a little longer than usual to get the cap off.

_"Hmm."_ She gave it some thought. On one hand, she could get ahead on her reading and make miscellaneous preparations for her first day back. On the other hand, she could spend the day relaxing: the calm before the storm. She had a bunch of shows she wanted to catch up on and movies she wanted to see. She didn't _have_ to be productive today. She could come back after dinner, put on some pajamas, and spend the rest of the day in front of a television screen.

*POP!*

The toothpaste cap came flying off and landed in the sink. Then, before her eyes, it rolled down the drain, disappearing into the abyss. She had no idea why her sink lacked a drain plug. Maybe whoever lived there last took it out. She couldn't imagine why, though. Perhaps it never came with one. Again, why? Why wouldn't a sink come with a drain plug? What if something important – like the toothpaste cap – fell down the drain?

"Oh." She didn't know what happened to toothpaste if left exposed to the open air, but she doubted that she could just have a capless tube laying around.

"I… guess I don't have toothpaste anymore." Her expression sunk, doubting that she could recover the lost cap.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 26, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Des fleurs et des farts, Deuxième Partie*

Was he hearing correctly?  Had his auditory hole misheard what had been stated? That must have been the case, it was his callous lack of listening skills driven by a self centered logic that rewrote what had been said, redefining the truth of the percieved world. That had to be it, the most logical conclusion to explain it. There was no way those words had actual left her mouth, it was more than impossible in the most frank of ways possible. That must have been it. Someone asking him to join their club? A girl no less? It was shameful to assume such a thing.

Yet, that didn't explain her posture, head bowed down as she extended a hand in his general direction, resembling a plea for assistance. Such a stance would fit in perfectly with her previous statement if her original words were at all accurate to what he had heard. Not only that, he had recognized it this gesture before, or rather, what it was meant to mean if his assumptions were at all correct. The withdrawal of position, a submission to gain approval almost standard in the world of adults that he had seen his parents be on the receiving end off.  Never had such a gesture happened to him though, there was no point to it. Who would actually need bare themselves to him of all people? It was completely unnecessary, illogic even. Had what she said to him actually been what he heard? The more he thought, the more likely it seemed to be. It couldn't be though... could it?

She continued.

"You see, our club is at risk of  being shut down due to  lack of members. I'm sure as the son of such famous and successful heroes you have gotten plenty of offers like this in the past, but if you could just give our club a chance, you'll see it worth your time!" The sticker girl stated proudly. Yes, just like that. Exactly like what his parents would greeted with people hoping to get closer to them. If this hypothesis was at all correct, next should be the list of reasons why joining them was of great benefit. 

She raised her head gestured to the rest of the room. "We're very dedicated to our club to the raising and preservation of plant life to help with a sense of nurturing many modern heroes seem to lack! Tending to plants, keeping the healthy, protecting them from dangerous forces, it's very much like being a hero in a way, yes?"  Deprimeun couldn't deny that statement, even if may have seemed like a stretch to some. Heroes needed a sense of gentleness to do their jobs, without it they'd be quite scary and rough, and raising something such as a plant would be an acceptional way to nurture that sense of gentle care and ethos in an individual. It would a great club to join for that reason alone, but there was another portion to this situation, responsibility. Being part of a club was a responsibility, a structure to life that must be followed to the letter. Rules that must be followed, tasks needed achieving, requiring deft skill, being a useful person. Useful...

_"...right now, you’re useless to us. Absolutely *useless*. All you’re good for is leeching of everything this family has fought so hard to get."_

'...Could I be useful?" A simple, trivial thought that crossed his mind. That was the main use of a hero wasn't it? To be useful to those in need who require assistance, to achieve that which cannot be achieved by the common man, fixing what is unfixable, being a beacon of hope to those without one. Right now, to these people, that's what he was, he was their hero.

No. That's selfish. There was no need for such an arrogant thought to cross his mind. It was not only self-centered, but dismissive to the actual weight of what being a hero is. It was completely disrespectful to even think such a leap in logic. He felt as though he should buried alive for even thinking such a thing. Buried along side the worms and dirt where he belonged like the worthless filth he was.

The girl continued talking.

"We've tried reaching out to people before, but for one reason or another they refused us. If we had a name like yours however..." She paused. "If we had someone with like you, who comes from such a reliable family of heroes, we'd be sure to attract more people! You can even quit once we have more members! We only need you for a limited time!" At this point her pitch had turned into a plea, voice giving the slight shake every few word. His fist cautiously raised up to her chest, wrist held in her other hand. "You're our last hope, Deprimeun! Please sign up for our club and save us!" Tears seemed to well up in her eyes as she nearly shouted her last line in deaspiration.

He was shaken. Being asked so desperately to be of aid to someone, a girl no less? He has no idea how to respond, and sort of clue had vanished from his mind. This girl's plight, her helplessness, her desire to protect the club she had gone as far as to beg him of all people to join, him! The useless garbage his own family wouldn't think twice about! She looked to him, relied on him, depended upon him. He was her shining light, her chance at a new start. He could save her, he could save all of them. He could be useful to someone for once, protect them, and perhaps even be one step closer to becoming a real hero. 

This plea was a favor to him too. For someone as useless as him, who has had no chance to grow as a person, who had been useless his entire life to everyone around him, nothing more than a burden, it was a new start. He had nowhere to go after classes beside the library and training fields, no friends to speak off, he was nothing more than a mere ghost of a person. With this, however, he could learn so much more about learning the caring touch needed to be a hero. Not only that, this club had people, people! And just people, girls! 

Deprimeun had barely had a conversation with a girl for more than a few minutes, and by then he was a shaking mess, but if he could talk to people who already rely him, he could improve bit by bit. He could become better, he could improve as a person. Such skill, dealing all sort of people with untold amounts if stress in his heart, was too a necessary trait of a hero. Even something like a club which is mainly for hobbies, could make a huge difference for him from this day one forward. He could become a better person, a better hero. In the end, it was a good situation for all parties involved, the club members would be saved, they could gain new members for their cause, and he could improve himself while he was here. This was the moment that his life could completely change. There was no way, there was just no way

"I must decline your offer, my apologies."

"EEEEEHHHH!!!!!!??????!!????!!"

for him to say yes.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 26, 2017)

*A WINTER'S TALE, PART 1*
Hope Hanlon​_"A Midsummer Night's Dream?"_ Hope Hanlon read the flyer. _"I can't say that it's my favorite play, but any place named after a Shakespearean comedy has to be pretty cool."_
_
"It's decided."_ She affirmed. _"I'll check this place out. I just need to figure out how to get there."_

She walked down the street, reaching into her pocket for her phone. She tapped on the screen, but to her dismay, nothing happened. She tapped again, but still nothing. "_The battery's dead."_ She remained expressionless, despite her growing frustration. _"It's so annoying. This thing dies so much and for no reason too. Dad warned me about this. I totally should have listened, but no. There was no way we would have something more advanced than the pre-apocalypse world. They live in a utopia with computers in every pocket and strawberries the size of apples."_

All she needed were directions, but her phone decided to be dead at the worst time.

She stared at the device. It used a lithium-ion battery, like most consumer electronics of the day, which despite the destitute living conditions of the future, had been replaced by more advanced  glass batteries: sodium-ion batteries that used sodium instead of lithium and glass electrolytes instead of liquid ones. They had higher energy densities than their counterparts, had wider operating temperature ranges, and could be charged in minutes instead of hours.

_"So annoying…"_ She shook her head, pocketing her phone.

In her world, consumer electronics were akin to an endangered species where there were too few breeding pairs to sustain the population. It existed in the most literal sense, but it was effectively extinct, as its population would continue to shrink until, one day, its last remaining member died in a conservation somewhere.

Still, that didn't mean that powerful batteries were no longer necessary. In the absence of power plants and other large-scale energy sources, the world relied on batteries.

Thus, the only real technological advance made in the two decades following the apocalypse was in how to store and transport energy: batteries that could power a device for weeks and could be charged in minutes.

Hope smiled. _"It's not much, but it's good to know that we're better than this world at something, even if makes me super frustrated."_

She would have to do this the old fashion way and ask somebody for directions. As far as she knew, only the freshmen had moved back, and therefore, there weren't many people around.

Still, Hope was sure somebody would come along.

@Hollow @Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 26, 2017)

*Back To Business: Learning A Lesson*​
The battle had long since ended and the students had left for the next event that was taking place. Vino and Victor had already been escorted by the nursing staff to be treated, and it seemed like everything had tied up in a nice, little bow.Yet one man stayed on the field with the match going through his head, every detail and occurrence that had happened during the match. Pen and paper in hand, his report seemed to be writing itself as he remarked on the victor of this match. 

'The speed and accuracy at which he able to create his shells is exceptional. Making them with from anywhere on his body, not contained to skin secretion, he can make them as naturally as flexing a muscle. Making a shell behind himself even while preforming a DDT shows a clear adaption at multitasking with his quirk during combat.'

'Using the field to his advantage to help hide his shells, he seems to have strong observational skills as far as making use of his quirk is concerned. Using a shell to try and crush his opponent was an unnecessary risk however, up til that point his opponent had no idea what his ability truly was. Whether he was confident his opponent wouldn't be able able to properly see the shell, such careless loss of the advantage he had show a sort of lack in true combat mastery. He would do well not allow such clear acts of self entertainment get in the way of future endeavors.' His pen did not rest as he continued his report. 

'I didn't expect that he would be able to fire of projectile versions of his shells, the density of which seems to make up for their smaller size as one shot even from a far off distance was enough to knock the wind out of his opponent. Moving forward, I would suggest further manipulation of the shells themselves rather than work on their durability at this point. Having more skills to aid in maneuverability and flexibility will be useful for his particular skill set.' Finishing his report on the purple haired teen, he moved onto his opponent. Speedsters were always an interesting nuts to crack, one would not suspect the basic power of moving fast to have so many variants and need so much nuance to properly teach. 

'It seems he has a great understanding of what his quirk can and cannot do. I assumed that simply building speed similar to revving a car engine would be a fine enough way to surpass the need for distance to use his quirk, and it appears he had the same idea. Only having to move one part of his body to activate the effects seems like a strong counter to needed distance, but I can't help but wonder what extended use of this version of speeding would do to this body part, repeatedly storing up so much energy and then releasing it. I worry that is may be destructive to his body to rely on this. It might have been easier to try to kick up dirt with his speed to disorient his opponent similar to how he ran around them at great speeds.' His critique continued after replacing his pen had died in the middle of writing his reports once more with one from his pockets.

'Being able to move the speed he generates throughout his body is a useful ability, with more training, he might be able to simulate an effect similar to a pistol shrimp, expending enough force at one time to stun someone with a clap of the hands. His maneuverability wasn't particularly highlighted during the match, I would like to view his skills at a later time to full view what he's capable of.' And with that, he had the finishing touch on his report, which to the simple eye looked like an entire novel requiring an entire day to read, one had to be thorough in matter such as delving into the uses on one's quirk after all. In the distance, he could hear the sounds what seemed to be cannon balls being fired and crushing the earth with tremendous force. Slickback gave a small sigh.

"At least they have great power, now all that's left is to teach them great responsibility..."

@Karma15


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 26, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Blast From The Future

*

"I like French toast, I like French toast, but not bread that is French~"

Victor's hymn tassled the air as he hummed down the street, without a destination or care. The act of walking around in itself was something of an adventure in itself, one was never sure of what or who you'll find. Half the fun of it was stumbling onto something you had no idea about, and even if nothing particularly interesting happened, getting some fresh air and exercise was nothing to frown about. He had been wandering for a while, but like the school, he had spent enough time around the area to know where he was and where he might end up, but its journey there was filled with endless possibilities!

The official classes hadn't started up yet, so running into a second year like Burton wasn't likely, it was all first years currently. He hadn't gotten many chances to talk to him last year, and the few times he did either ended him getting sent to the principal for wanting to fight a second year or just him being insulted. It was a bit disappointing since he was the part of the reason he was even there and he hadn't even gotten to really get to know him, but he was certain he'd get his chance to chat with him later.

In the mindset of students he hadn't gotten to talk too much last year, he noticed a face he had seen floating around last semester. One might find it odd that he could remember such a person he hadn't had any actual interactions with, and even odder that he made a straight beeline for her to say hello, but with many things about Victor, something like that wasn't chained to common thinking. Besides, she was a freshmen student too, no need to be shy around a fellow hero in training. She was twiddling with her phone with what seemed to be a look of slight annoyance across her face. When Victor approached her with a bright smile lacking in care.

"You're a GHH student, correct?" He said pleasantly as he walked towards her, catching her attention. "Just as I guessed," He said as he got a better look at her face. "You're definitely that girl who I never saw go to classes, I remember you!" He took hold of her free hand and gave it a strong shake. "Name's Victor Von Rickter! Fellow GHH freshman and lover of all things buttery!" He released his grip of her and placed his hand directly on his hip, causing his weight to shift to the side. "What's you name, and what brings you to these neck of the woods? Doing some pre-school shopping?"

@Island​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Michael Young
Recovery
*
@Hollow​
After finally getting his own behind off of the floor, Michael started to walk off some of his now waning pain. He sighed in relief as nearly all pain and fatigue had expired (or at the very least, simmered down to tolerable levels). He reminded himself to ask Daniel just what he did to cause that much pain, although he was almost sure he had the answer. He also considered giving him some pointers on how to fight; there were a few attacks he could show him that would be incredibly effective in his hands. He looked over to the arena as the current match concluded. Michael winced. 

Between the other matches, Michael was quite surprised at who actually won in some of them; he originally thought that Colette would have been a shoo in for the victor between her Mimi, but the warm heated blonde definitely surprised him with her impressive display. She used her Quirk in ways he wasn't even aware she could. He also had to give Colette her dues as well, still just as skilled as ever when it came to hand to hand combat. What really got his attention, however, was Mimi's ability to actually resist Colette's grasp along with her Quirk, something he didn't know was possible. He actually gave a standing ovation for her performance. 

Victor's battle Vino, in comparison was quite a roller coaster ride if a bit predictable. While the young shell-man was put a bit of a bind facing off the second fastest person participating, from the moment he got up from Vino's hit, he could see the writing on the walls; while the red haired boy had the definitive speed advantage, Victor could take damn near anything he could dish out. The next few exchanges did little to dissuade that, but he did not expect Vino to actually break into a shell; he expected even less that Victor would be able to fire a shell off in his face. Still, he was definitely impressed with his battle. He planned on giving him a congratulation before he saw what actually surprised him the most.

When Michael saw Bittan go onto the stage, he immediately assumed that he would definitely be the shortest. It was a safe bet; the fastest student amongst the class against a sort of wild card he had no information on caused him to assume his rival would be able to beat him in no time. And to his credit, he was partially right. It was the quickest battle of the bunch by a significant margin. What he was dead wrong on, however, was who would stand amongst the two combatants. Michael was caught completely off guard by the destructive force behind Yeshua's offense. What interested him more was just what the hell it actually was. Even replaying the events multiple times in his head, he still had next to no clue on just what the hell he exactly did on that last attack. Whatever it was, it wasn't something he wanted to deal with.

Michael thought for a moment to talk to Bitt while he was still licking his wounds, but he decided against it, seeing that his presence would only make things worse for his rival. Instead, he walked over to Mimi, who was still watching the final match. Seeing that she was still hurt, he walked over, tapped her on her shoulder and said "Hey there, Mimi. Congrats on your win against Colette!" He stretched out his arm for a handshake.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Jun 26, 2017)

*A WINTER'S TALE, PART 2*
Hope Hanlon​
Hope stared at the young man as he approached, grabbed her hand, and shook, unsure of how to react. _"How does he recognize me as the girl who didn't do something. That doesn't make any sense."_ Then, her brow furrowed as he described himself as a lover of all things buttery. _"Is that… a euphemism? If so, gross. If not, well, that's… still pretty gross."_

Then, he asked if she was doing some shopping before school started. She wondered if, aside from books and stationery, if she needed to. This prompted her to glance down at herself. She wore a tank top and a pair of jeans, nothing extravagant, but it was also nothing she thought looked bad. She didn't understand modern-day fashion and stuck to the basic: comfortable, practical, and timeless. Though, she _did_ note that while she wore muted colors, her peers wore bolder ones, and for reasons she didn't understand, put themselves in incredibly restricting and uncomfortable attire.

She had done some research on pre-war fashion, limited to surviving fashion magazines and miscellaneous catalogs, but it didn't take long for her to learn the difference between research and application.

Her thoughts jumped as it finally registered. _"Victor, huh?"_ She read about the Rickter family, but if she recognized this young man's name, she made no indication of such. "It's nice to meet you, Victor. My name is Hope Hanlon, and yeah, I go to GHH."

Then, she showed the flyer. "I was gonna go to this cool sounding café, but then my phone died," she explained. "I don't know where this place is, so… yeah."

"You don't happen to know where it is, do you?" Regardless of how eccentric this young man seemed, he _was _somebody who might be able to give her directions.

@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 27, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Blast From The Future 2 Electric Cockadoodle Doo*

"Totally! It's a bit of a walk from here, but I hear the coffee there is awesome! I've never actually had coffee before though, wonder what it tastes like? Kinda looks like hot chocolate..." His mind wandered as his thoughts began to leave him. He had always heard about coffee, but never had the chance to drink it. His sister used to tease him with the fact that drinking it only make him more of a handful thanks to the caffeine. He wasn't even allow to drink soda until he was 8, and that was only because he had left. It was only for a moment before he returned to reality. "Anyway, I could show the way if you want. I'm not doing anything besides taking a stroll myself, so I have plenty of free time."

"Ah, sure. Thanks." She replied to his offer of a quest to the land of caffeine and sugar cubes. He nodded with a joyful smile before he lifted one leg and spun around on the heel that was still connected to the earth. Stamping his other foot back down, he started on his way to the café.

"Great, I'll show you the way. Follow me!" He began walking in the opposite direction at a peculiar pace, perhaps due to his height nearly 6 feet, as he walked in slow strides that covered a fair bit of distance with each one. Despite this, he tried to make a conscious effort to walk a bit slower than normal since he realized there were more than a few people who had trouble keeping up with him. Looking down at Hope, however, she seemed to be doing fine, though maybe little surprised at his leg span. Wasting no time, he open up conversation while making their way up the street. "So what made you want to become a hero?" 

The question seemed to catch her off guard, perhaps due to the suddenness of it without and lead up, or the question itself being a sensitive subject. Unabashed, he continued. "There are so many interesting people here, you know? They all want to be a hero for one reason or another, it's always cool to learn about what makes people want to go here. It's like a real life origin story from a comic book!" They stopped at the green light of passing cars, awaiting the changing colors to allow then to continued their walk. "People are just really interesting, too. I never knew so many different people existed where I came from! It's been a real eye opening experience, it's like every moment there's something new and incredible going on!"

As if on que, a man across the street reason a newspaper walked by. This man in particular had something unusual about him, specifically in his head region, which was decorated in brown feathers and beak, topped with a red comb resembling a mohawk. Victor pointed at him with all the intrigue of a child staring at a balloon at a fair. "Like that guy! He has a chicken head, isn't that amazing? I'd never see something like that before I came here. Seeing other people's quirks is awesome!"​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 27, 2017)

*
Interlude
-Conversations Between Classmates-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon
@P-X 12 *

It did seem like Mimi's eyes were hooked on Dimitri's fight but, frankly, they were a little beyond it. On the court that had been the base for Yeshua's and Bitt's match, where Mr. Morgan and Mr. Castillo were discussing things the girl knew she needed to hear. They were probably answers for the million questions she kept asking herself again and again since the competition was first announced. The girl's attention was so focused on the teachers, she had a small jump scare when her fellow house mate approached her with a friendly congratulations.

"Hey Michael," she recovered her dignity and extended her hand to shake with his. "Thank you. Why don't you take a seat?"

Patting the chair next to hers, she waited for the boy to seat next to her before asking the follow up question. "How did your match go? I passed out so I didn't have an opportunity to peek into it," Mimi explained, curious to see how the boy's fight had gone. Upon hearing the details and how he'd won his own match, she threw an arm over his shoulder and squeezed him into a side hug.

"That sounds great!" The girl grinned. "We can go back home proud we didn't disappoint the Golden Eagles," she said even as a foul taste consumed her mouth. Yet the girl simply swallowed it and forced herself past it; there was no reason to dump all of her worries and insecurities onto the boy's shoulders, they were hers alone to deal with. Instead, she focused on him and noticed a small wince, immediately letting go after realizing she was hurting him.

"You should go see the nurses later," Mimi told him sternly. "There's no reason whatsoever for you to go around feeling all sore and bruised from your fight, yes?"

Ruffling his hair, her attention snapped back to the fight, momentarily distracted with it. "I'm still not sure what prompted the teachers to suddenly come up with this but I'm glad they did it," she confided with Michael as her eyes were drawn to the two teachers again. "Knowing where we stand will prove useful this semester."

With a smile and a glint in her eyes, Mimi turned back to Michael and reached out to ruffle his hair. "How're your grades?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 27, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Des Fleurs Et Des Farts, Partie Finale
*

What the fuck?

What was with this guy? Could he not read the mood or something? She had just beared her heart to him about needed to save her club with a speech worthy of an Oscar and he just shot her down like she was asking for a donation for a charity. He looked like the easily convinced type too, she was sure all it would take to get him to join was a couple of tears and just a tad bit of acting. Was her preformance to hammy or something? Had he actually been able to see through it? She did take theater classes in middle school so she thought she was pretty good, almost the lead role in a play once and-wait, that was neither here nor there! 

This jerk just regretted her! Him! The shaking little mess actually grew a backbone and rejected her, somehow. Wasn't there some unwritten rule that guys had to do whatever a cute girl asks them to or something? It's not like she was getting full of herself, it's was just common sense! In any case, she couldn't allow herself to slip any further, she already slapped the table in surprise at that comment, she had to real it back and fast. Jumping to her previous sadden state, she laid on the emotion even thicker than before.

"B-b-but why? Could it be you're already part of another club?" She whimpered.

"Not at all."

"Then maybe you have other after school plans?"

"No."

"Do you have a sickness or something...?"

"I'm perfectly healthy actually."

"THEN WHAT THE HELL'S THE PROBLEM!? JUST SIGN THE FORM AND BE DONE WITH IT!" Her voice shot up in rage as her hands slammed the table again, his time with enough force to knock the pieces to the floor. 

"Ah, she knocked over the pieces." Eliza stated blandly. Deprimeun, reeled back from the shout, still managed to remain standing straight and even while facing her, even though he couldn't come close to looking at her in the eye.

"I-its just that...well..." He mumbled in a soft voice.

"Speak up!" She demanded.

"If I were to join your club, under these circumstances..." His voice had become audible. "I really would be a parasite."

"Ehhh?"

"In a way, I want this too, being a part of this club would be good for me. It would be a wise decision for all of us, it'd benefit it us both, but...this is no good like this." He began to explain, eyes squarely set on his feet. "When I think about it carefully, my biggest use to this club is my family lineage, because I'm a Lepire people want me around since they're so reliable and famous as heroes. If I were too use my family name's power like a free coupon...just to get my way, even though I haven't lived up to that expectation... that's not fair to anyone, right? I won't really change from who I am. T-that's pretty much how I feel."

What was he saying!? Where the hell did a this super macho pride nonsense fit into all this? Who cares if he used his family name to get popular, that's pretty much what you're suppose to do when you're related to someone famous anyway! Does he think he's being cool or something? What kind of idiot...

"Hey, hey! *HEY! *What's going on here!?" Oh no. No no no. Anyone but him, why'd he have to show up now? The disciplinarian in charge of club management at the school, at least for the freshman class, Tex Law. Of all people, why him? Why now? "You guys still aren't outta here yet? Hey, I thought I told you to clear out of here!" No, they just needed more time! She had to stall him, if only for a moment, just long enough to convince that white haired kid to join them!

"Hold on a minute!" She pleaded. "Deprimeun here still hasn't made up his mind, he's still a free agent!" That was at least half true, so long as Eliza didn't try to correct her, her gamble might be able to work. Tex locked eyes with Deprimeun and w certain look cross his face, something between surprise, frustration, and confusion, and by the looks of it Deprimeun was just as surprised to see him, though his look was drawn with far more fear than anything. There was an uncomfortable silence in the room as the two just seemed to stare stare at one another, unmoving, unflinching, until Tex's voice, oddly calmer than before, reappeared.

"Deprimeun, was it?" He questioned. Deprimeun flinched.

"Y-yes..." He answered. Tex crossed his arms as he heard his reply.

"I have a few questions for you." 

"Okay..."

"What's your experience with clubs?"

"None."

"Ever tended to a plant before?"

"No."

"Is there a friend or relative here?"

"Not that I'm aware of."

"What do you do after classes are over normally?"

"Study or train."

"Do you have any hobbies?"

"Umm..."

"A circle of friends?"

"Not at all."

"Deprimeun."

"Yes?"

"*WHAT IN THE NAME OF SWEET APPLE PIE ARE YOU DOING!?*" Tex shouted at the white haired boy as he cracked his crop to the side. "You're seriously a ghost right now! You don't have any drive at all! Don't you have an aim as a hero? Just mindlessly studying and training won't make you a good hero if there's no drive or desire behind it! Joining a club just become someone asks you to isn't any good! If you want to join a club, just do it already! If you don't, don't! At this rate, you're just wasting time!" He once more crossed his arms as his voice became calm once more. "I won't even try to stop you if you really want you join this club, but focus on what you think will improve you, everything else at this moment is secondary."

There was another moment of silence, hinged on what Deprimeun would say next. It felt as though every second not filled with a voice made the gravity in the room heavier. Just what was he gonna say? 

Then he spoke.

"I...want to change." He started. "I want to improve myself. That's what I want most. I'm not sure I can do that on my own...But if I joined a club, I would end up improving something about myself, right? That's why...I want to join." A warm smile began to cross the faces of all the members of the club. It was a foregone conclusion, it seemed that Tex's little speech had backfired on him! His brow furrowed it what was clear frustration. 

"Is that so?" He said in a low voice. Deprimeun's face lit up as he stared Tex directly in his face.

"That's why I want to make my own club, please!"







"Eh?"

_Chapter End_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2017)

*SUNRISE*
_Tales from Grand Heroics High_


___________________​Americans were strange people. 

Not a bad people, no, but a strange people. _Why do they eat such unhealthy foods when they're trying to become superheroes? _Rai tossed a piece of sushi into his mouth, chewing slowly and deliberately. No, maybe America wasn't the best place to learn. Not when so many of these people seemed to be completely divorced from common sense and... concern for health. 

His friend with the strange name regarded him with a look of curiosity. "Something on your mind, Ray?" Brooklyn asked him. 

Rai liked Ameri-kun. He was a good, honest sort who'd offered to spend the entire day showing him around the school (the 'ropes', he called it, though he'd yet to show him any actual ropes) despite having no obligation to do so—a perfect senpai, if such a thing existed in America. 

It was a shame that he would die an early death, once his terrible eating habits caught up to him. 

"There is," he responded, gesturing to the cheeseburger held between his new friend's fingers. Was that even cheese placed between the buns? "Why do you people eat such unhealthy food? How are you supposed to be superheroes if you just fill your bodies with junk?"

Ameri-kun looked at him, and then at his salad. Then, he grumbled something about 'cheap' and 'delicious' and took another large bite of his burger, decidedly not giving Rai a proper answer. 

_So when Americans don't have a proper response to something, they fall back to food, _Rai mentally noted. _Such a strange culture they have here... 
_
"Well, whatever," he decided, shrugging. It wasn't his business, and besides... "It makes it all the easier for me to roll over you guys later, anyway!" Rai smirked, his body radiating a subdued golden light and warmth. 

The boy paused, his smugness and, with it, his glow, receding to contemplation. "Then again, technically, you guys would be the ones rolling..." 

Ameri-kun frowned at him, but said nothing.

"In any ca—" Rai started, before being interrupted by the decidedly unpleasant presence of a stocky, dark-haired, dark-skinned boy who looked more wall than man staring down at him. 

"Are you Ray Origami?" he asked, his voice brusque and carrying a hint of an accent that he couldn't quite identify. 

The Rising Sun turned around, frowning at the stranger. It was nice to know that he was already becoming famous (odd, considering how he'd not done anything yet, but it wasn't an unwelcome development), but would it kill these Americans to get his name right? It wasn't hard. "Yagami," Rai corrected him, sounding exasperated. "Come _on_. This is the fourth time today."

Seemingly not caring for his complaints, the human wall continued: "Mr. Westley would like to see you."

"Ohoho," Rai remarked, feeling his chest inflate. "I've been sought out already, have I? Perhaps you Americans aren't as unintelligent as I thought, to be able to spot my talent so quickly."

The Rising Sun rose from his seat and looked down at the new arrival with a confident, boastful smirk. "Lead the way, other Ameri-kun," he instructed, gesturing to the exit.

"Er, Ray, you do know that Westley i—"

"Don't worry, Brooklyn," said Rai, silencing his friend with a raised palm. "Even when I've made it, I'll still be your friend. Who knows? Maybe I'll get you an autograph. You could sell it, buy yourself some proper food..." A disdainful glance at Brooklyn's cheeseburger. "And the healthcare that you'll probably need in some years time."

And without another word, he marched off, following Mr. Westley's representative.

@Island


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛​
"We're finally here..." Tony Lauter said, landing on their final destination. Jet lag was setting in, Jacob couldn't make heads or tails of what he sense at the moment, his head was somewhere else entirely. "Alright, let's go to the gate and get out bags. Hopefully the wait isn't dreadful." Jacob nodded and followed suit, not much was extravagant to his sights, of course, you could definitely feel the culture change, from something as simplistic as their enunciation, to their article of clothing. Tony had suggested to be his guardian throughout the exchange program, he had the most knowledge when it came to his quirk, and more over, he had been one the one in charge of getting Jacob back to 100% "Alright, kiddo. Get your stuff, we're kind of running late to meet the teacher so we better pick up the paste. Move your ass, Bit, we gotta catch the cab. Yo, you did the money transfer stuff before the whole trip right?" Menial conversation, of course this was also something they both shared. Jacob and Tony were about as close as mentor and student can get, they were almost in a similar wavelength. And Jacob respected him dearly. "Yo, Tony. You sure you being around here is, you know..." Jacob said mindlessly, which was responded with a laugh. "Can't get rid of me this time, unless you have a ticket back to the 'states. Preferably Hawaii. " 

"That's not what I meant." He said scoffing off Tony's attempt of humor. "I mean about Nikolai... You have a debt to pay too." Debt, nothing involving money... but a promise. One really important to be frank... Arriving at the doors, greeting the air of Europe's metropolis, pulling out a cigarette the old Tony and pressing it between upper and bottom lip, lighting it without a sign of hesitation and inhaling, the burn of nicotine on lung and chest felt somewhat ironically relaxing, after a continuous flight without a smoke could really irritate a man's tranquility. "I can always pick up another loan. You're the one who worries me to the most right about now." Jacon chuckled, but Tony didn't remove his glance from Jacob's sight.  _Blooooooooowwwww_ "I'm serious. I wanted to say this before the flight, but your little squabble with Jet made me reevaluate the timing." Jacob's demeanor got grim, Tony's hand rose above his head ushering a cab to their location, after stopping both promptly place their bags in the trunk and entered the car. Pointed the man towards their location and drove through London. 

"Jacob, you application to your quirk is becoming a real pain in everyone's ass, 'specially yours. I didn't want to tell you like this, but if you keep using your quirk the way you've been using it, you'll call in quits before you reach the finish line." Jacob remain silent. "Listen to me when I'm talking to you, kid. I'm not here to tell you anything you don't already know." 

"Yeah... I understand..."

"I don't think you do, Jay. You're abusing your body so much that any shred that you're standing right now is nothing less than a miracle. In fact, pro-athletes wish they had half of whatever you have after they suffered an injury as bad as you did... TWICE! You keep putting strain on you muscle fibers, and draining from the Cosmos keeps putting you in a disposition where you'll be the dependent of that source of energy more than air itself, and frankly that's dangerous. Soon, you'll be too crippled to be able to do anything." Jacob continued to remain silent... what could he say, he was right. Completely and utter correct. "Don't look at me like that, I'm not the principal and you sure as hell won't play the <_I'm much more mature than the people my age>_ card with me. I'm saying this now, you pull that again, I won't heal you. You have to find a better application for your quirk, one that doesn't directly affect you the way it has."   

"Wait, what!? You can't just not heal me. What if I have to use it again!?"

"Then you won't use it, Jacob. At the state you're in right now you're less of a hero and more of a patient. Your tendons are moving merely by extension or your quirk, don't think I haven't notice, you've been channeling that energy through your body so that it keeps it stabilized haven't you?" How did he...?

"I finally figured out the real function of your quirk. It's really something else, kid, I'll tell you that. If that was a coin, I'd pocket it immediately just to put it in a trophy case." Jacob thoughts began to ponder, his hand serves as the canvas for his thoughts, releasing the energy of the cosmos, he began to release the stabilization and his body began to twitch and tremble. He hasn't fully healed since the last ordeal... he just used his power to sustain himself enough to be able to function and battle, if he wasn't healed by the time of this... He would've missed the opportunity entirely.

"My quirk is a sponge, the energy that it swallows comes from the planet itself, from the air, water, form the clouds, to the people... Abuelo used to call it Cosmos. Whatever ability I gain from it, cosmos, is an after effect of holding that energy withing me. That's why even though Jet has my same quirk... his application is different. My quirk's true ability is to channel that. Everything else is just an accident that came from being able to channel that power. Since its born from people too, I assume that's why I can enhance my presence on them, their bodies don't know how to handle this power, so they are brought to their knees. Like a squire to their king..." 

"And I thought mines was fancy. A quirk that produces quirk depending on the user, no wonder your bloodline is so varied, but ironically they all have the same motif. Royalty." 

"Comes with the quirk. What else make you literally make people notice you and prostrate."

"Your grandpa's quirk was pretty similar too. But that's not even what we're talking here. I don't care what you do or don't do with the truth of the quirk. All I need you to do, is know how to use it. You're not Deus, so don't go using your quirk like he did. You'll end up permanently damaged."

♛♛♛
​A castle... right before his eyes. What could he think? He never would've expected to witness such greatness before his very eyes. An introduction was herald his way, and Tony held all the bags and fumbled at the step, trying to sustain their weight while Jacob just stared in awe at the visage of his temporary campus. Before Jacob could rush in, a knight walked down to where they were, a woman with eyes hued of mauve, the gentleness of her presence and the eloquence of her step, her poise outshone through the clad in her blackened armor yet the tenderness of her stare melted the grief of simply living. Ser Cyrain Von Ilya Quinn had presented herself before the two, Jacob could feel his cheeks reddened, the flush color of his face began to heat up form ear to ear, at the sight of this knight. He dropped his glance immediately to hide his demeanor, Tony reached the kid side and scoff at the realization of what had transpired in Jacob's mind.

"Ser Quinn. Nice to see you again."

"Hello, Mr. Lauter, it's is nice to see you again. What a pleasant surprise indeed, I didn't think knight Conor would be accompanied by you." Knight Jacob? Already? Is it because he is enlisted in the school? He didn't quite get it but being called Knight felt so incredibly awesome. "Hello there, Knight Conor, I'm Ser Cyrain, your homeroom teacher. We've been waiting eagerly for your arrival. We haven't had a hero in training here in a while!" 

"Uh- y-yeah, hahah.. it's awesome... really..." Jacon was fumbling between words, he didn't really understand or compute how to process thought at the moment, he was starting to feel strangely nervous all of a sudden, and even more so, embarrassed. He thought he was making the fool, but his perception was playing games with him. "Alright, kid. Stop it. Let's hurry and get your stuff ready, class starts soon."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 27, 2017)

The Emerald Dragon Of Ares
*Honor Before Glory, Glory Before Failure*
*There's Something About GHH Kids Part I*
*








*

We left the Ares dormitories with great urgency. Great clouds were beginning to plaster the azure sky. It was the beginning of evening and the barbarians insisted on going to the mall. Accompanying them proved to be more distressful than I thought. I was chagrined by the way in which American students carried themselves. Shamelessly peering at a woman's rear end, refusing to relinquish seating to the elderly, these barbarians acted boldly without any fear of consequence. 

Our venture to San Diego was brief. Chula Vista was one of the city's neighboring provinces and the commute from the two cities were assisted by its efficient transportation system. I looked attentively at the mass of civilians adjoined to one another like a flock of penguins. It was sickening to see such blatant consumerism, the states and even Nippon were guilty of such an offense. The mall was ripe with eager customers awaiting to satisfy their transient needs.

"When you see a spectacle like this, don't you feel a little fire inside?" Tristan said suddenly. "The mall is an important place for young, restless men such as ourselves, Tora-chan"

"Yes, Yes Tristan-san. Mall...very big." Americans had a surface level insecurity they allowed themselves to believe was hidden. They had a strange fascination with size.

Time was occupied with mindless browsing through stores we had no intention of spending money in. We made our way into the food court and I silently suggested that we purchase ice cream. It was among the very few things I shared in common with the barbarians. A shared appreciation for the subtle artistry found in cream and cone. Tristan and his insignificant companion(I never did remember the fool's name) studied the approaching crowd of students. It was the appearance of San Diego's assembly of prodigious pupils, Grand Heroics High

Tristan and his friend appeared agitated by their presence. "The smug pricks, look at them. They walk like they own the place."

"That and look at the dudes, they're the worst of them all. GHH guys are all talk and no shows at the end of the day. I heard some funny stuff about them freshman dudes. They let themselves be enslaved by this richie rich scrub. There, money talks whiles fists walk."

I frowned. Anyone who places monetary value on honor was not a man. "Very sad, it is. GHH men small and weak, I too hear this."

They nodded in full agreement and commenced with their disapproving glares.  The crowd had eventually crossed our paths. Tristan intently put out his shoulder and stumbled up one of the GHH kids. The boy who was shoved nearly tripped over. His eyes widened with surprising rage and he lunged forward. Tristan caught his fist with a casualness that was almost perfunctory. The boy's apprehensiveness stimulated his mischief even further.

"Oh dear. My hand slipped." His massive hands palmed the boy's chest into the floor. His female companions squealed and reproached Tristan.

"You're a brute!" One of the girls had struck Tristan with a swift slap that hurt her more than him.

The girl's friend stepped forward after her companion's failed retaliation. She was a tall brunette with fierce eyes. They were sharp but my eyes found beauty in them like one finds beauty in violence. 

"Do you have a problem?" Tristan and his friend stared incomprehensibly. I too was struck by her directness. 

"I asked if you had a fucking problem? If not then step off, and leave my friends and I alone." Her eyes took it's turn on each of us. Their edge embedded into our core. The woman had such intimidation. Her gaze made us feel as if she were looking into our very souls. 

Sweat manifested on my palms and an inconspicuous twitch struck my cheek. 'N-N, nodo kara te ga deru!" My mouth released the nonsensical words without warning. My word vomit was released with machine gun consistency. Tristain, his friend, the angered GHH students had no understood my words nor the reason for my distressed outcry. I was fortunate for their ignorance. Your hand comes out of your throat. I rarely break character and never have I said to a woman such a ridiculous sentence.

"Ugh, stupid and violent. I've heard talk but you Ares kids are worse than I thought. Let's bounce Trey, these meatheads ain't worth the scrap." The bullied boy's friend declared. They left as quickly as they arrived and were we left staring at their shadows.

Tristan and his lackey immediately questioned my outburst and said that it was why they had been bested verbally. I went back into character and they were given their apologies while my mind scanned for deficiency. What caused me to collapse like that? Could I be ill? I momentarily allowed myself to entertain an absurd possibility. Am I afraid of individuals of the opposite sex. Does the idea of a woman frighten me? I shuddered at the idea.



​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 28, 2017)

Daniel - Reflections (liquid time, probably the next day)
Gymnasium​Daniel had slept more the past night than was typical for him, even his body needed rest to recover from injury.  However he still got up early for his normal routine.  When he arrived at the gym he was surprised to find his roommate wasn't there, briefly he wondered if something had happened that he wouldn't be returning.  But the thought was quickly lost amidst all the others still occupying his mind.  He moved to the heavy bag after a brief warm up.  Actually being able to solidly hit something suited his mood well for the moment.

_He had failed again._  The bag thudded dully as he punched.  _To another student as well._  Technique had long since faded to reflex in the punches.  _In as close to a straight up fight as would likely happen._  That last part was what really stung, he had grown accustomed to losing to a degree.  If his opponent could turn the arena to lava or rain down fire on him his response was limited.

But this had been a direct competition.  One body against another, skills against skills, their quirks were almost secondary.  And he lost.  There was no defending it or excusing it, at every turn he had been a step behind, or two, or three.  And if he were really that far behind what was the point of any of it?  His fist thudded dully into the bag again, the feedback from the hit felt good in his bones but it didn't do much for his mood.

"If you keep practicing punches without spirit you're going to start picking up bad behaviors."  His roommate Jonathan's voice interrupted his thoughts.  "I hope you didn't pick up bad habits while we were on break, unlearning is much harder than learning."

Daniel gave one more punch focusing slightly more on it then turned to face his roommate.  His roommate was slightly shorter than he was, not that Daniel was tall, and had a very slender build.  He pushed down the slightly bitter thought that this was someone else that on paper he should have advantages over that would quickly bend him into a pretzel in a fight.  He forced a smile, "ah, I was beginning to wonder if you were coming back."

His roommate laughed, "they won't get rid of me so easily.  I've just been working on a new training routine, Sensai does not exactly approve of the school methods, so I'll be doing double duty for a while."  He shakes his head slightly though the impression was more a welcome challenge.  "So I might not be around to teach as much for a while," his voice continued with mirth.

Daniel tensed slightly as he considered, not for the first time, how much of his roommates time was spent with what he probably considered very basic things.  There was an awkward pause for a moment while he struggled with the appropriate response to that.

Jonathan however just rolled with it, "I was at the assembly yesterday, you did well in your match."  His voice was bright despite the topic.

"I lost," Daniel said simply, almost astounded at the suggestion.

"Yes," the response came slightly slow, obviously searching.  "Of course you did.  You do realize that Michael has at least a decade of experience on you right?  He's the heir to a Korean school of martial arts and has probably been training at least as long as he could walk.  If that was the sort of thing you could overcome quickly what would be the value of martial tradition."

Daniel stopped flat, considering this for a moment before speaking.  "I can understand that," he began slowly.  "But if that is the case then wouldn't that mean I'll _always_ be behind everyone?"  The thought was not a comforting one.

"Yes," Jonathan's voice was still far too cheerful.  "But as you learn more you'll get the chance to see where your strengths line up to others and you'll make matches less about the raw ability and more about how much you can dictate the terms of the fight."  His roommate stopped apparently recognizing that this wasn't helping then started again.  "Okay, imagine this.  You're good at math, right?  Science, book learning stuff?"  The tone in his voice was somewhat dismissive of the topic but nonetheless Daniel nodded.  "So, imagine there is a math competition, high end problem solving.  You go out to it, you find the room with the test with a handful of others from the school, and a 4 year old math prodigy.  Would you worry more about him, or more about the others?"

Daniel wasn't sure he liked the implication but he kept a neutral tone, "probably the others.  When you're working with more complicated math you learn less by rote and more by experience and intuition.  Even if he's a genius he probably doesn't have as much practical experience."  It was still a distasteful suggestion.

"Ah, but what if I told you the four year old had a quirk that let him use a calculator faster than anyone?"

Daniel sighed slightly and shook his head, "it still wouldn't matter much.  Actually doing the math generally doesn't take as much time as figuring out how to set up the problem."  Where was this going?

"Exactly, it's the same here.  You learn fast, faster than any of the students I've had before, but you're still building your foundation and you have almost no experience built on top of that."  Jonathan's tone seemed to suggest this was the point though Daniel didn't see how it was helpful exactly.

"So, basically I'm behind and I'm doomed to be behind until graduation?  And even then I'll need to make sure I don't get caught by villains with more experience?"  A bleak sentence, he might as well quit if that were the case.

"Yes and no.  Let's go back to the math example.  Imagine you have a follow up math competition in 10 years.  The 4 year old prodigy is now a 14 year old that has devoted his youth to mastering mathematics.  You've been training at a hero academy spending much of your time learning to fight and your work has been more focused on rescuing people and keeping them safe than advanced mathematics.  Is the 14 year old more of a consideration now?"

Daniel was silent for a moment, it was something at least.  Finally he spoke, "so how do I get there from here?"

"You work hard.  I wasn't lying when I said you learned fast, you have natural talent for this.  Learn what you can, and grow.  Get experience when the opportunity presents itself and learn from it, win or lose.  No one grows without facing challenges, and if you are always successful in your challenges you're not pushing yourself hard enough.  In the long term it will pay off."

He nodded, relieved to be honest.  "And in the short term?"

Jonathan grinned, "stop wasting time and get to work."


----------



## Island (Jun 28, 2017)

*A WINTER'S TALE, PART 3*
Hope Hanlon​
Hope paused to consider how she wanted to respond. _"What a deeply personal question…"_ She did her best to maintain a neutral expression despite her being overcome by a wave of self-consciousness. _"What do I say to that? I don't want to shut him down and say that it's none of his business, but… it's not like I can tell him the truth either."_

_"Gosh, I hate lying."_ She began thinking of how to answer this question without being totally dishonest, especially to somebody who thus far seemed so nice.

The two of them walked in silence for the next several moments before the young woman finally responded: "Some people are born with quirks that have no practical value. Others have quirks but squander them in pursuit of fame, fortune, and power. I don't like those people. I think that everyone should give as much as they can and take when they need to. The world would be a better place that way. I've been given a gift. I have a quirk that lets me do amazing things. For that reason, I want to give more than I take and help more than I'm helped, and most importantly, work to create a world that was better than the one I was born into."

She left out some important details, but her message was genuine. "There are a lot of people out who need my help, so I'm gonna help them."

"Plus." She cracked a smile, her expression changing from being somber to jovial. "I told my parents I would. I don't want them to be mad at me for going back on my word."

"Thou shall honor thy father and thy mother and all that," she added with a shrug.

"What about you?" Hope reciprocated the question. "I'm pretty sure you're not here to gawk at people with chicken heads, even if he was pretty cool looking."

@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2017)

*Yeshua - LT
*
*Contemplation 
*​On the outside of GHH there was a scene of deja-vu. Yeshua sat outside the academy gates, cross-legged and back against the wall, just like the day before, pondering his thoughts. Everything around these walls were rather noiseless, a lot more than the dorms which, from what he heard, had to do with the fact that most of the second and third years had yet to arrive on campus. That made the outside an ideal place to muse to himself about all he did wrong and how he could fix it. 

_“Did I speak to truthfully yesterday? Telling that other student, Bitt, our differences were like that of the earth and sky?” _

It pained him, even if it didn’t show, to have to show such a display of power against another.

_“Was that right? Never was it my attention to lessen the discernible proud he felt for his abilities. I had no intention of taking that from him, at all. I even was in awe of how little I could perceive of him as he raced across the floor.”_

From yesterday, the images of what could barely be seen, Bitt as a blur bolting around the field.  Fighting him was something Yeshua was adamant against, there was nothing for him to gain from it nor did he ever want to put his hands on another. 

_“Still, perhaps the Principal was accurate in her statement.”_

The words of God’s eyes echoed in his mind from last semester, their unusual meeting when he was called into her office.

_(“Your verbal prose on helping to uplift the other students, you do realize that’s not why you’re here? You were sent to GHH to learn to be a hero, not to teach. I mean someone as intelligent as you are must realize that you lack the experience to be anyone’s compass. You have shown very little in the way of quirk development. You’re right at the class median for Slickback’s quirk development programs.”)_

Was it a correct summation?

_“Then what am I here for if not to help those around me succeed? Is the fact that my power, this quirk, is unable to be properly evaluated by them, that somehow should keep me from lending a hand to those adrift in uncertainty?”_

Looking upon the towering structure of the academy peering over him. He continued to recall the final words by the principal, the ones that stuck to him the most. Her thoughts of him , or in his mind, the problem she had with him.

_(“This is not the age where you get to rest on your laurels and have a sense of entitlement especially when your potential and ability are your own personal constructs. Your teachers only want the best for you and I don't think your mentor would have sent you here otherwise.”)_

_“Why did you send me here, Senji? Could I, somehow, be looking at this the wrong way.” _

Ruffling in his pocket, he took out his phone, there was someone he wished to call that he hadn’t spoken to in quite the while. He was hoping for the possibility that their straightforwardness would allowed them to see what he could be overlooking. It didn’t take long to find who he was searching since he only had three contacts. One read Ebony, the other Senji and the final one read:

 “Mariella. Are you home? Campus is still quiet, but I would like the chance to speak with you. Can I come see you?”


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2017)

*Yeshua - LT
*
*Comtemplation: Introducing Mariella Hisoka Concordia
*
San Clemente, California. Located in Orange Country, on the coast as the midway point between Las Angeles and San Diego on the southern tip. There was an estate encircled by a mass of flora and fauna that entangled itself around the home itself, built deep into an off the road hillside directly in front of the ocean. Adorned with intricately designed vines, opulently colored flowers of varying species from the top to its very foundation grew alongside the vines. Off to the side, just about nine or ten feet to the east of the house there stood a white fence that stretched fifty meters, covering a small garden of completely white blossoms. An ornamental Weeping Willow was planted directly in its center with uncommon leaves of dark blue. Most bystanders often saw this unique combination as beautiful, if haunting more than anything else.

It was in this garden where a girl stood straight, the back of her hands on her hips.

“Okay, now what in the actual hell?” 



Loud wonderings, to herself, as she stood in front of a sky-high box that could touch the clouds. Eyebrow arched at the unsightly object before her it appeared randomly out of the air, barreling down into the larger courtyard connected to the garden.

“Principessa Coco. You have a-huh?”

 A low husky voice pleasant on the ears called her attention, a rather well dressed and easy on the eyes male approached from behind.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ferro* 





"Ferro, look at this. Pretty ridicufuckinglous, right? I can’t believe he sent such a big damn box. Just. . . .damn.”

Speaking her awe through a spree of vulgarities.

“Coco, you know The Capo hates when you do so much cursing." He reminded.

“Hmmm? I’m talking about a box and you’re on about my cussing? Do you not see this *big ass thing*?" 

The older man could only sigh then turn his attention forward.

“It is gargantuan but who sent it??"

“Dad more than likely, it fits his M.O. Big, obnoxious, obviously wanting to draw a crowd.”

 She stated matter of fact while pointing to the growing number of people behind them.

“Well most of the employees are around now, so open it for me will ya?”

 This opted a not so thrill response from the man beside her.

“Ummm must I really? Considering who it’s from I would prefer not to if I can Coco.”

Ferro is the personal bodyguard of the young woman he refers to as Coco, full name Mariella Hisoka Concordia. As such any unusual package sent to her must be checked by him and in recent times anything sent by her father, has led to incident with him as the patsy.

“Momma isn’t paying you to be a female Ferro, so could you maybe sorta kinda do your job? And open this for a young lady? I truly appreciate you for it.”

 A smile of nothing but pearl teeth flashed his way. Giving a hesitant sigh, he began approaching the object. Alarms were blaring in his mind as he recalled other moments of when he had to open similar gifts from that man. With heavy breath, he counted to three, and as he went to open it:

*BOOM*

The box exploded, rocking the courtyard, startling most of the compound and calling the attention of some suavely dressed men in suits, armed to the teeth, to encircle Mariella as a protective wall. The flying debris collided dead center with Ferro’s face, tossing him into the nearby rose bushes.

“So typical. Either on my ass or face. Ouch.” 

“Hahahahahahahaha. This is fucking spectacular!?"

A hearty gleeful laugh erupted from her as a giant stuffed bull emerged out the box.

"It’s so adorable. I totally *love it*.” 

She continued while embracing the animal as best she could, which could only be its like given the massive size of it. From the bush nearby a disheveled Ferro arose from the bushes, slightly dazed.

“I am happy you enjoy, um, that Principessa, although there’s something I need to inform you of.” 

“Oh yeah, you were trying to tell me something weren’t you Ferro.”

She spoke barely taking her eyes off the stuff animal.

“Mister Yeshua is here to see you, and I have already given him permission to enter.” 

That was just enough to redirect her attention from her ‘gift’ and back toward Ferro, who gestured toward his side to reveal the guest approaching figure.

“Yeshua.”

Mariella greeted him with hyper-joviality, it had been a while since she had seen him. Quickly running to his side and –

*SMACK*

 He gasped as she slapped the dead center of his back, nearly buckling forward from the force of it.

“You duck. I haven’t seen you for nearly half a year, how rude can you get.”

“Mariella, please- “ 

*SMACK*

“And now you suddenly call me out the blue? Like we haven’t been friends since the sand-box?” 

“Mariella – “ 

*SMACK*

“Do you want me to break your jaw?”

“No, and please forgive me.” 

He managed speak through dying breath.

“Already forgave you, so let’s go onto the pier, we can talk there.” 

She patted his shoulder before nonchalantly walking off with him slowly in toe. Even barely breathing and slightly hunched over, Yeshua face still looked as calm as ever, but on the inside, there was a single thought racing through is mind.

_“She or the principal. Which one is more could be considered more frightening.”_ ​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 28, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Blast From The Future 3 Age Of Reason*

"Oh, I'm doing it for fun!" Victor responsed bluntly with an earnest expression. He didn't require much time to think about the question and what exact it could mean in s boarder sense, in the end that's what it came down to for him. Though she tried, it was clear to see that his aquantance was at least a bit taken aback by his simple response. 

"For fun...?" She asked, more to herself than to him. A feeling of familiarity swept over her as he was reminded of Damian Bourne's similar reaction to his reasoning. At the time he didn't think much of it, just a stuffy guy giving them guff to toughen them up, but since then he had actually thought about the nuance of his reasoning. It certainly made sense to him, but he had come to understand that using the word 'fun' in that context might be a bit...misleading. He looked upward as he tried to organize his reason in what Katrina had described as a more 'relatable' way.

"Honestly, there's no big reason I want to be a hero. Nothing special, no life changing realization or oath, no fame or fortune, I'm just doing it because it's what never loses my interest. Saving people... There really is something timeless about that, would you say?" His tone and expression became more grounded as he spoke, stance shifting ever so slightly to a more upright position. "I've thought that way since I was a kid. With a smile that knows no fear, I wanted to save people with everything I got. I just think there's nothing cooler than saving people.Just thinking about it got me excited!" 

Indeed, even in just talking about it, his heart began to race at the thought of reaching that zenith, though this excitement was more internal than external, a trained eye could easily spot the child like gleam in his eye as he spoke. After a beat, he began to scratch his head with a slouch out of strange feeling of embarrassment he never felt before when talking about such things while turned to face her.

 "I guess it's a little more selfish when you hear it next to you thing." He chuckled before straightening himself out.

"Honestly though, it's how I feel.There's not much in the world that could keep me from trying to become a hero at this point." He spoke with genuineness. Considering all he had to do just to get where he was, he couldn't imagine anything short of saving people no longer being fun to him that could change his mind. 

"I'm pretty much on my own two legs now, so might as well keep walking right?" He topped it with a self assured nod at the end. 

Just then, the light changed color to signify the now safely traversable street. Victor turned his head as he noticed this change. "Oh, there we go." He stated. "The cafe should be a short walk around the corner now!"

@Island​


----------



## Island (Jun 28, 2017)

*A WINTER'S TALE, PART 3*
Hope Hanlon​
The time traveler gave this some thought, taking a moment to reflect on what her counterpart had to say. "There's nothing wrong with that," she responded. "You have a passion for helping people. It's a better reason than why most people go into crime fighting."

She felt like she was speaking to a small child between his authenticity and how forthcoming he was about such a deeply personal subject. She also perceived an innocence – naivety, even – about the world. She couldn't explain it. She wasn't the best at reading people. She never tried. Yet, the teenager saw something in him that reminded her of something, something that she couldn't put her finger on. She didn't think that comparing him to a small child was quite right. She also didn't want to call him an idealist either. It was something else…

...an intrinsic sense of righteousness, like some kind of television protagonist?

But what if Victor no longer felt passionate about what he did? Would he still do it? Would he move onto something else? Her father once told her about what used to happen to people in the medical profession: compassion fatigue. They would hear about so many tragedies and see so many people who were experiencing the worst days of their lives that they would eventually become numb to the plights of others. What about superheroes? What would happen when saving the world became just another chore or when the people whose lives they saved became nameless faces?

"Any idea what they serve here?" Hope decided that it was no longer worth thinking about, if only because she didn't want to be all serious all the time.

@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 28, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Le Fondateur*


"So, you're serious about this?" Tex questioned Deprimeun, who sat across from him with a table to divide the two. His hands presses against his knees in as he stared down at the paper with a deep focus. He had actually done it, he had made his own club, and much faster that he could have ever anticipated. Regardless of his demeanor, Tex has proven himself more than capable as a club organizer considering how much he was about to set up in such a short amount of time. From finding a room to helping him make fliers for the club, he was surprisingly supportive for someone so...intense. Depri nodded his head in response.

"Yes, I'm sure. This will be my first step towards changing myself, and others too hopefully." It was an unmistakably bold claim on his part, especially for someone like himself who had no experience running anything, let alone a club, as well as someone with as poor social skills as himself. Yet, despite this clear blemish on his on his résumé, Tex seemed to relent and have his way. Even now, Depri could not truly fathom why he had actually agree the more he thought about it, had he had a lapse in judgement? Was he simply doing as he had been instructed? There wasn't a clear answer he could discern with what he knew, but in a way, it was too late to really matter. He couldn't go back on this if he wanted to stand any chance of becoming something better.

'I'm....I want to change...'

Tex sighed as he crossed his arms together, crop still in hand. The exact tone couldn't be made out, but there was almost unmistakably a sort of tiredness in it. "In that case, you're all set to start your club. Your last name won't be on any of the flyers you post around the school like you asked, they'll only be on the copies needed by the higher ups. You said you ordered the equipment for the club yourself right?" 

"That's correct."

"You'll still need to put all your expenses on a sheet so the school can track them. Just because you're paying for it doesn't mean you can spend it on whatever, especially in your case. I expect a solid reasons for every purchase you'll be getting an earful." His warning was stern, yet lacking in any grand loudness like his statements before. In fact, throughout this whole process he was oddly much calmer than Depri had ever imagined him ever being. Perhaps it was a means of assuring authority over others whenever something was amiss? As someone in charge of so much, he could only imagine how much he has to remain in control in for the sake of maintaining order. 

Tex continued. "All that's left is to find yourself some club members." Depri nodded quietly as he thought to himself, a thousand things raving through his head a second. It only took one snap of Tex's crop to bring him back down to reality, however. "And be quick about it!" He demanded. "I don't need anymore trouble makers on that front." 

"Ummm...yeah..." Depri mumbled to himself, remembering how he got to this point in the first place. A wave of guilt swept over him as he thought of the club he sacrificed to get what he wanted. 

"Don't concern yourself with that Gardening club, I'll be handling them personally." Tex interjected, seemingly reading Depri's thoughts as if they were a story book, catching his attention. "Just make sure you adhere to the club rules I mentioned. And don't go around advertising it in weird places and ways, alright? I don't need to deal with people complaining about having the bathroom filled with flyers. That's basically vandalism at that point."

"U-understood." Depri stated with as much conviction as he could muster. This was it, the point at which he would begin his journey to becoming greater than he was. He would become more than a useless parasite, more than an embarrassment, more than a quivering coward, he would become...a leader. Tex gave Depri one final look down. 

"Well then," He started as he crossed his arms once more. "By the power invested in me by Principal Gwendolyne Khristie, otherwise known as the God's Eye of the Seven Pillars, I, Texas Seymore Law, hereby instate you, Deprimeun Lepire, head of the Self-Improvement Club. May you go forth and lead this club with a great wisdom and deft hand."

_Bonds breed Power..._
_Power breed Hope..._
_Thou hast acquired a new bond._

_It shall become part of the winds of *rebellion* that breaketh the chains of captivity and weakness._

_With this birth of the bond, forged in the Strength of determination, the winds of change blow ever more in your favour, guiding you to freedom and new power..._

*Relationship Course Gained!*
_Texas Seymour Law_
*THE IRON-FISTED STRENGTH*
*Level 1*:
*CLUB TIME*
_Deprimeun has been granted clearance to run his own club. Tex will keep an especially watchful eye on him, his members, and their behavior not only as a club members, but as a students._

Now, all there was left to too was get people to join. Apparently though, it required more than him standing in the school hallways quietly mumbling to anyone who passed by with a handful of flyers he hadn't already posted throughout the school.

"Hmm...excuse me...you would like too...uhh..pardon me...you would... Ahh...excuse..."

This would be a long process.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 28, 2017)

*EAST MEETS WEST, PART 1*
William Westley​
William Westley sat on the swivel chair at the teacher's desk in the _Business Leaders of Tomorrow_ clubroom, located in classroom 1-G. He put one foot on the mahogany desk and then crossed the other over top of it, simultaneously leaning back as far as he could go. He read: "Rai Yagami.  Age sixteen. Japanese in both ethnicity and nationality. Also known as the Rising Sun. Possesses a quirk called the Imperial Sun which allows him to emit power rays of light from his body. Shares the same quirk as the First Hero and the same birthday as the Emperor of Japan. Known hyper-nationalist. Investigated by the National Security Agency for his archaic political views."

"Do you smell that?" Westley asked nobody in particular. "Some people might call him a self-righteous extremist, but I call him an entrepreneur. After all, you can't make an omelet if you don't break a few eggs. He'll be the perfect addition to _Westley & Partners_. That's what I'm thinking of renaming this club, by the way, once I finally convince the administration that it's a totally legitimate club name. If someone can make a club called the _Self-Improvement Club_, then why the hell can't I have _Westley & Partners_?"

"Because it sounds stupid," Rae responded, rolling her eyes.

"Everything sounds stupid until somebody does and does it," he retorts. "I bet somebody told Mark Zuckerberg that Facebook was stupid or Jeff Bezos that drone-delivered packages was stupid. Yet, here they are, some of the most powerful men in the world because of their ideas. I'm not saying that I'm Mark Zuckerberg or Jeff Bezos, obviously. I think I'm more like Elon Musk, personally, but that's not the point. The point is that, yeah, it might _sound_ stupid now – it doesn't, by the way, – but just you wait. It's going to be the biggest and most popular club at school."

"I'm gonna get lunch, hero." Rae Hart decided that she had enough of this conversation. "I'll be back after your meeting with whatshisface."

"Rai Yagami," Westley corrected as Rae made her way out of the classroom. "I literally just said his name! Don't you people pay attention to anything I say?!"

This elicited a smile from Rae. "Not really, no."

Westley grumbled something about needing to find better help, but this was interrupted by a gigantic man stepping into the classroom: "Mr. Westley, Ray Origami is here to see you."

@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Michael Young
Interlude
*
@Hollow​Michael simply let out a cheeky grin as Mimi began to congratulate him on what he considered to be just an alright outing. "We should be able to go back with our heads up high!" He certainly could have played the battle better considering he could have lost had Daniel gotten a clean hit to the head more than once. He definitely had to work on his pain tolerance if he was to ever be put in a similar situation again.

As Mimi asked if he needed to go to the nurse, he declined. "Don't worry, I'm fine. I've dealt with worse back home in training." He stretched out his arm in order to check if that pricking feeling on it was just his imagination. " . . . Although, it may not hurt just to go for a quick check up. Maybe later." 

Michael looked over to the teachers along with Mimi. As she began to question the motives of those responsible for the exhibition, he started to wonder why they specifically were chosen. "You think there's a reason behind which students were chosen? I mean, besides the fact that all the matches had members of the Grey Wolves dorm. The students from the Grey Wolves were definitely no joke. In fact, I think they might've been the cream of the crop 1st years in the dorm. Well, most of them anyways." He thought specifically of Yeshua, Vino and Colette; they seemed to be the toughest out of the group. "Maybe they're pitting the hopefuls from the Grey Wolves against the other dorms to prep them for the Showcase. Not sure why, though if I had to guess, I'd say that they might do something similar for the top members of the rest of the dorms. Probably as some way to show off the power of each dorm. I wouldn't be surprised if you and me were called up for a repeat of this soon."

Michael began to theorize who would be chosen if his guess was true. _"Let's see," _he thought to himself._ "Well, in terms of the Red Lions, I'd have to say that Victor's a shoe in; his performance on the stage all but clinched it. Bitt's probably a safe bet; he didn't perform as well as I thought, but he's definitely as fast as I remember, and that has to be worth something. Other than that, I'm not sure. No clue on who else is still there. I only really remember a few other names." _He thought back to the match before his. _"Although that Dmitri guy's pretty good, all things considered." _
_
"In terms of Golden Eagles, me and Mimi have a good chance of making it. I heard a few things about a guy named Rei, too; not much of it's good things, but I think meeting him would be a good measure of that. Hear Hope Haplan's in our dorm, but I can't remember. I should maybe see her soon - " _

Michael slightly flinched Mimi ruffling his hair before regaining his composure. "Hmm? Oh, uh, I'm doing fine. I'm not really struggling with much outside of a few things in the Rescue classes."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2017)

_
Daedalus Ambition 
[Richard]_​
Gwendolyne Khristie was never one for paperwork. She never seemed like the bureaucratic type. So even to this day it still surprised him that someone of her standing would chain herself to the school. A woman with such power and strength had become the docile mother of future heroes. However, he did not shame her for this change of pace. Not once did he look down on her for becoming the principal of this school and leaving the hero cape behind. The hero world is a tough one, it spits out heroes at the same rate it chews them up. If one hero falls there is one to replace them, and in her case, it was no different. As soon as she announced her job plan, there were fifteen different people aiming to take her place as pro hero. All of them consumed with greed with the aims to taste the sun.

God’s Eye was always a woman that did things with no warning. She was her own woman with the ability to see into the future. And because of that ability, she was like the wind. She moved freely and suddenly whenever it pleased her.

So, when he found out that she had left the school, it didn’t surprise him. If she saw something happening in the world that she needed attending to, she’d leave. He bordered on being jealous of her and being annoyed with such display of irresponsibility. Though, knowing her, she always had a plan.

All in all it added up to one conclusion about her, she was such a foolish woman…

If she wasn’t God’s Eye, he would have probably found such crazed recklessness attractive.

Richard Eye’s scanned over GHH. The one-way glass separated the students below from his gaze. How many times did she look out this window and see the futures of these kids play out? How many times did she look too far ahead to see them die as heroes or become villains? Did she weep over them? Did she ever shed a tear for them? He smiled as he turned away from the glass, he made several hypotheses on the question, but in the end it is God’s Eye. She never held a sidekick, she never stayed in one place too long. Whether she did care for the students or saw them as another ticket, it did not matter for she never showed her true attentions in the first place.

Before he could even sit down at his desk, a scent tickled his nose, a scent which was neither his or God’s Eye.  Richard eyes looked down as his shadow became distorted, the once human shape twisted and turned until it resembled a circle. And almost as if he was being elevated from the shadow a man appeared in front of him. The man was not even in his early twenties, but Richard knew him because they had a professional work relationship and he was the rare few that saw the world in the same light he did.

​
_“Sir, Report.”_ The man first bowed before standing up, _“We still can’t find traces of God’s Eye. Whether she is in the city or not, our intel cannot tell at this current time.”_


Richard allowed himself to click his teeth in annoyance.

Such an annoying woman.

_“If you wish, we can work harder to try to locate her.”_ The man asked through his mask, _“If we put surveillance detail on The Silhouette---“_

Richard shook his head as he placed a firm grip on his shoulder, “No, thank you, and the guys for doing this for me. If that woman wanted to be found, she would have returned by now. I do not wish to see my people exhausted from such a task. There’s no reason to mix in with that person. Thank you again Sulfur, tell the team thank you as well.”

He could tell that Sulfur was smiling because of how suddenly his mask rose. _“Sir!” _He nodded in affirmation.

Sulfur watched as his boss sat down at the table and leaned back against the seat. He watched as Richard closed his eyes and steadied his breath. At first his breathing was deep and slow, but slowly it picked up and when his eyes opened he looked at Sulfur. The two young men stared at each other, before Sulfur nodded.

_“We are ready to move out.” _Sulfur crossed his right arm over his chest and bowed

Richard looked away, his eyes carried themselves to a bunch of files that lined his desk.

“Good…”


_“Let’s begin.”_
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2017)

Daedalus Ambition
[Troya]​

_“Troya your future is never guaranteed.”_​
Sweat dripped from his forehead as he looked at the ground. His arms lifted him from the ground as it became the only thing that separated him from the cold hard floor. Very slow he lowered himself to the ground, his chest barely touching the ground. It was a form of strength training and a good way for him to define his arm muscles. However, to say that it was hard was an understatement. He could feel his muscles ache from being put through it longer than they were used to. Although, every other day he would do this type of push up. Each time longer than the last and each time his muscles erupted in pain

_“You got to take it.”_​
He remembered his mother’s voice as he struggled to hold the position. The way her sweet voice had suddenly turned cold. The 180 in personality scared him when he was younger, but he was older. He knew that she was worried about him, about them. About their future. Being accepted, being loved, and cared for from others. She was worried and she let it show. Troya could almost make out her face, how her brows furrowed, her big brown eyes were had twinges of red of them, and the painful grip that she had on his shoulders. He would never forget it, he damned to hell and back before he let himself forget.

_“Don’t sit and wonder why something not happening Troya.”_​
He lifted himself. Drips of sweat that fell from his face almost became like a puddle.

_“You want a good life!”_​
Troya grunted as his muscles twitched.

_“You work for it!”_​
His arms shook underneath him.

_“You don’t get a future you want by being passive. You get it from being selfish! From not caring about what others say or think! Do you Troya!”_​
Troya closed his eyes as the pain coursed through his upper arms.

_“Be selfish and take your future!”_​
_“Time!”_​Flames erupted from the palms of his hands forcing him upward. As he stood up right he let his arms swing to the side. He closed his eyes as he took a deep breath letting the world come back to him. The sight and sounds all came like a waterfall cascading over him. The student gym wasn’t the easiest place to work out in, but it had to do sometimes. The various amounts of students that were strength training or doing cardio to keep their bodies and their quirks in shape.

_“3 minutes and 47 seconds.”_ A voice pulled him away from the outside world and back into his own personal one. A smile greeted him that lit a flame in his stomach every time he saw it which was nearly every day. _“Keep it up and I’ll bring a book the next time we go to the gym.”_

The girl teased as she poked his sides. She was completely shorter than him, barely making it to his shoulders, but she had a big heart. A constant workout partner and friend, for that reason he couldn’t help but ruffle her short purple hair. 

_“Ah! Troya!”_ She grabbed his arm but he had firmly grasped her head at the time, _“Let go!”_

“Why would you wanna do that?” Troya head butted her head which allowed him to be on the same level. Gold eyes stared at dark blue, and for a minute he felt as though he was drowning in the deepest of darkest seas. The way her big dark blues stared at him all innocently made the flame rumble, he could almost fill it in his stomach. “If you want to play fetch with a book, I’ll be happy enough to comply.”

Zia jerked away from his grip and he couldn’t help but laugh as she straightens her hair. “You want me to bite you, don’t you?” She threatened bearing her teeth, they both knew the way her quirk worked that it only be a matter of seconds before her pearly whites became fangs that rivaled the most experienced predator.

“Please do, I love it when you play rough with me.” Troya chuckled as she swiftly punched him in the side. She turned sharply with the heels of her feet, her nose in the air, but he could only smile. 

They knew each other for a half a year now. A small amount of time for some, but for some reason Troya felt they knew each other since the beginning of time. Zia was a beautiful girl that most claim was hard to approach, but they hit it off smoother than ever. Both carried within them a quirk that could be considered abnormal. Though, that wasn’t the only thing. Zia was kind and caring, she was patient with him, and always put up with how he did things. So, that’s why even though he made a crude joke her way and she looked pissed. He waited for that moment when her shoulders drop and she give him a look that made him feel as though a puppy.

She dropped her shoulders and she peered over her shoulders, her eyes twinkled in a way that made him feel like a predator cornering a prey.

Zia turned away, _“I’m hungry! Let’s go grab some snacks.”_

Even though she pouted and walked with her head held high, she never once pushed him away.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2017)

_Jet Marquise _
_Parasitic Erasure _
​_What the hell was all of this? _His hand left extended towards that of the nurse, Miss Priscilla Beckett. His right on top of the pet, Ogre, and on his shoulder, the hand of Bengie cradle the surface. With the power of healing, the rejuvenation of  his injuries had almost finish. Now that the insect was gone, it was finally safe to come here for his treatment. "It's almost amazing the similarities of your quirks..." She spoke, through breaths of kindness, yet such wouldn't reach Jet. "I'm not interested in the topic, lady. Don't bring it up." Without a any form of subtlety, Jet halted any progress about the subject at hand. One which Lala had promptly silence herself about, unwavering the smile, her hand released his "You're all done. If you and I had a better connection, it wouldn't have taken five sessions..." Jet open and closed in palm in repetition, making sure every individual tendon, muscle, bone, tissue was functioning properly, he could feel his energy roam across his body, his power flow, his presence felt. Yes, this was his 100%, this was what it felt to return to his maximum. "I'm sure you had your reasons, but next time you're injured come here as quickly as possible. If anything, it's nothing more than luck than you-" Jet proceeded to leave the infirmary, without another words uttered towards the nurses, Lala just sighed and turned back to Bengie and Ogre, who escorted them towards her office. 

Twirling the essence of his mind, young Jet Marquise had more important thing to dealing with, now that his power can be manifested at the pace of his previous interval, he could desist with the pleasantries of compliance with much of his behavior throughout the past semester. He's been a shadow, an enigma for those who didn't expect or know him. For most, the world through his eyes was more likely to erase those whom he found uninteresting, boring, squabbles, pebbles on his step. He had no patience for the dumb and the ignorant, and less for the opinion of the herd of sheep called the student ground of G.H.H. Their very presence was ruled with a tainted mesh of toxin and dirt.  Exiting the building, walking towards the distance past the arena, towards the edge of the campus, to the left... the quirk gymnasium. 

"I'm here. Hurry up and get your head straight, we're about to get this thing going one way or another." Jet spoke immediately as the doors open, to witness an upperclassmen, turning to meet his gaze, the upperclassmen, crossed his arms and rose a malevolent smirk. *"Well, you made it. Thought you chickened out."* The snake like feature that was bequeath by the youth of Jet black hair, the gleam of his eyes had been a signal of true devotion and lack of care. "Now, what made you think that you or any of your people have anything that is gonna scare me away?" The upper classmen began to crack his knuckles, followed by his neck. *"Don't think that your arena fight makes any difference to me, I'll-"* A kinetic pulse, like a bullet had connected, the upperclassmen fell to his knees, the surging pain increased, soon he was left paralyzed, what was happening? His feet didn't listen to him, soon as he rose his chin, a kick was herald, the inertia made him fall on his back. The boy, pulled his glasses up and smiled. His power, that 100% felt real, nice. "I don't like your voice. Shut up and use it when necessary. Like about that man you keep meeting with. Care to tell me where he is?" Trying to sustain his ground, the upperclassmen tried to speak, soon as his mouth open another bullet of kinetic energy was thrown. Inside his mouth, the followed to his throat. "Not really interested in hearing rebellious squabbles. How about we get to the point before I send you to the nurses office with more than just a few bruises? Sure enough it won't be as bad as your last visit, but trust me. I can leave a mark without actually leaving scars. So, be a good boy, and tell me where the nice man is." before anything could process through the upperclassman's head, he coughs were restricting the words of his voice... "Hold it." Before he spoke again, Jet interjected "We're in the gym, meaning that I'm using my quirk in a proper area. And to top it off, you chose the training floor. Meaning, everything up until now seems to be pretty up to par with school regulations, since, you did come here of your own accord, and hell. You were even stupid enough to sign the entrance registry. Meaning, as long so you don't bleed to much..." His hand formed the gun gesture again...

*"W-wait! He's the Stalker! He's usually hanging around the alleys close to midnight next to the mall!" *

"Was that so hard? Hey but before you leave, I have a question." The upperclassmen continued to struggle of the ground, whatever power forced him to stay still, it was honestly something from a nightmare, something he hadn't experience before. Denying Jet at this interval was erroneous, anything he did would result in him using that freak quirk of his, that force of invisible energy... like a pulse of power emanating from mere emptiness of space. "Pass out." 

The upperclassmen was confused. The didn't know how to process that and he answer: *"That's... not a question?"* A even more powerful kinetic blast was fired, inches away from face and right at the temple of his head, causing the upperclassmen to instantly fade out of his consciousness. "That's because I don't do request."


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2017)

_Daedalus Ambition_
_[Zia]_

_“Zia… Please…”_

_His voice cracked along with his façade. The one proud man that walked the halls of GHH was nothing more than putty. His dark skin glistened with sweat as his body became like a furnace under her touch. Her fingers gently glided over his abs, each one well defined as the other. It was wondrous how his body reacted to her, like how his abs would tense up when the digits of her fingers would gently touch him. Or how he completely relaxed when she placed her whole hand against him to keep herself balanced on top of him.  Nothing about his body escaped her piercing gaze, not even his heart which sounded like a drum in her ears. _

_When she finally tore her eyes away from his body to look him in the eyes, Zia grin became a full-blown smile. Troya face was as red as his dark skin would let him. It was a mixture between being flustered under the circumstances and being shy. Zia licked her lips, it was like being presented with such fine honey and knowing no one else in the world would enjoy this delight. _

_His arms covered his eyes as he turned his head away from her, “Can I change already?”_

_They did this many times already and each time she swore he became even more embarrassed than the last. _

_“Yes, you may.”_

_The process of transformation was almost like getting dressed, both was intimate activities. However, transformation was done so fast that those on the outside didn’t see the big deal of it. Transformation could happen in a blink of an eye, one second she could be staring at one thing and then she blinked and an entirely new thing could be looking right back at her. This was the care of herself and Troya, they both transformed at a fast rate that it didn’t matter. So, there was a form of intimacy when someone request to watch the process slowly. _

_Like how his short hair slowly began to grow. It was like watching a puddle become its own little river, how it pooled underneath him before streaming to the sides. She reached up and touch the top of his head and let her hand roam to the end of his hair. The arm that shielded his face from his view slowly lost muscle definition, the once bulky mass of muscle was now nothing more than long and slender. Even the tips of his fingers became more feminine. The once hands that could grip a dumbbell looked like it could only carry the most beautiful handkerchief.  _

_“You are so beautiful…” Zia let the words fall out of her mouth carelessly, and in one blink Troya body was female. Her chest was large and threaten to escape the minimum coverage that the rolled-up shirt offered. The abs that was once defined became like a washboard, and it was almost like the room blurred into one as she was toppled over. Troya was on top of her in a second and Zia couldn’t help but chuckle as the woman stared down at her with such an angry flustered face._

_Even though all the muscle definition was gone, the way she held her hands above her head made her realize that Troya was still strong in this form._

_“Troya! You no fun!” Zia chastised, “You always stop there!”_

_“You always start saying weird shit!” Troya countered, “What about that transformation is beautiful?”_

_Zia looked up at Troya and cocked her head to the side, “Everything…”_

_Watching Troya face turn brighter than a tomato caused her to laugh. She was such a weakling to blunt answers like that._

_“God, damn it, keep laughing and I’ll make you transform as well! All the way! No half way bullshit either.” Troya threaten and instantly Zia laughter turned into a pout. It was like any warmth that was in her body became like a cold jagged knife plunge directly into it._

_“Mines isn’t as nice as yours…” Zia let her voice fall as she looked away from Troya, and she felt Troya’s hands lighten up its grip. They both knew that being a beast wasn’t a simple body transformation, it was something completely different._

_And different didn’t always correlate to beautiful._​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Freya Johnason
The First Date



Freya was very patient, and for young women her age, such patience was of mythical proportions. She was far more patient than your average Norsewoman. The contrast did not go unnoticed and with recognition followed a voyage through the ravines of time. It hurt her to think about the past, what's done is done, she would often tell herself. Roman felt the grip loosen in her hand and pulled her back into the present.

"Is something the matter?" The french youth came to an abrupt halt, putting an end to their rhythmic walking. They had been tethered to one another in a way that new couples are, an already formidable connection strengthened by the excitement of novelty and driven by possibility. Brown and white flesh became one as their hands were locked in embrace.

"Nothing. Just a bad thought is all." When he did not budge from her reassurance she tightened her grip. "I mean it, I'm good."

"Alright. If you ever feel that a talk is necessary, I'm here. Alright?"

An interlude of silence filled their moment. Freya met the boy's eyes; they were earnest and darkened by sincerity. Her sudden laughter finally broke the silence.

"Did I say something wrong?" He questioned apprehensively. His face had acquired the simpleness of a young men not yet versed in the special kind of warfare that was love. At times he was awkward, and his words were clumsy but sincere. 

"It's just funny." She answered.

A cloud manifested on his face, in the form of a frown. "What's funny?"

"You are. There's this side of you that comes out whenever we're together. It's very cute. Mimi seems agree. Her and her mother say you're a total sweetheart. All serious and shy." 

"Tch. You girls and your talk. Is that all you two did over break? Talk about boys.." He said with a particular shade of fluster colored on his cheeks.

"Whatever Mimi and I did do, I'm sure it was better than spending a two months with that sociopath Damian. No, wait, I'm sorry I mean *The Silhouette. *The man takes himself too seriously, he needs his own comic book.

The two lovebirds laughed in unison, while somewhere in someplace Damian Bourne was experiencing a peculiar sneezing sensation. They continued their leisure walk through the mall. Roman's wallet had withered and shrank exponentially in the span of an hour. Freya may not have appeared so, but her tastes were extravagant. _Maybe she doesn't know the meaning of restraint,_ Roman thought. She swung her shopping bags with the exuberance of a toddle at an amusement park. When she smiles like that, it makes you wanna risk it all, he pondered.

They cut to the nearest escalator and made their smooth decline, leaving the food court. The two walked through the crowded corridor with the exit only a few paces away. Freya had enjoyed the day out and grateful for the reunion. Mimi was more than excellent company, she had begun to revere the blonde as a kindred spirit, almost like an older sister, but she was restless during the long break and eager to begin her relationship. She was eager to explore the potential possibilities. Roman too was appreciative of the other's presence but was more so anxious to rid himself of the mall. Orphans had no business with such reckless spending.

Side by side, their steps were in perfect harmony and their arms oscillated leisurely in tune with the pleasant rhythm of peaceful footsteps. They did not notice the figures watching and were not aware of stalking shadows.


​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 29, 2017)

*
Interlude
-Conversations Between Classmates-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon
@P-X 12 *

"A reason for which students were chosen..." Mimi tapped her chin as she thought about Michael's question. " I can't speak for the Gray Wolves but I'm fairly sure our team was picked at random. Mr. Morgan is a new member in our school's faculty team after all," she explained with a thoughtful look and a low voice. "Don't take this as the gospel truth but Mr. Morgan wouldn't have had enough time to become acquainted with the students... In that way, Mr. Castillo definitely had the upper hand."

The wind blew sharply against her neck and the girl pulled the zipper of her sports jacket all the way up before continuing. "Rather than a way to pick members for the inter-schools showcase, I think this is more than likely just a way for them to see how we're doing after our first semester here, so don't immediately think your participation there is guaranteed because you won this match," she warned him in a soft yet stern voice, reaching out to flick his forehead. "Keep working hard."

"Because this is a rather small competition, they're probably not going to make a tournament out of it," Mimi continued explaining without falter, her patient tone a lull against the noises of the fight they were spectating. "With so many other students to be called, the chances of us being named a second time are dim...though maybe possible if someone refuses to participate and they need a replacement. We actually have the upper hand here though," her voice perked up as she thought of something she hadn't considered before. "If they keep hosting these, we'll know when and where they'll be happening because we'll hear them call for the students like they called for us."

"We'll get the chance to fully observe whatever happens!" Mimi was practically giddy as she drove the point in. However, her mood was brought down a notch by the next thing she had to address with her classmate.

"Why we fought Gray Wolves alone is the only thing I don't have a clear answer for," the blonde told him straight. She could make a few educated guesses as to why things had turned out that way, one based on the way both teachers looked at each other, but none were worth mentioning. "I was worried the Gray Wolves would become outcasts no matter the results but Mr. Castillo would never allow that to happen so, truthfully, I think it just happened that our adversary team was entirely made of Wolves."

"I cannot, however, idly stand by while it happens!" The girl, once passive, suddenly set her surroundings ablaze. She got up with both fists closed as she raged about equality, balance and equal opportunity. "What's with shoving the Red Lions and Golden Eagles into one team like we're weaklings that need a mixed team to raise our chances of winning?! And what's with our team being mostly Red Lions?! Each and every single one of our members deserves a chance to stand out there and soar and I'm not settling for anything less than that!"

Turning to the boy still sitting down, Mimi put her hands on her hips. "You agree with me don't you Michael?"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2017)

*Yeshua - LT
*
*Contemplation: A Talk w/ Creeping Abnormality *

“So that’s what you did huh.” 

Mariella and Yeshua were upon the pier several hundred feet away from her home. The former standing to the side of the latter, who sat at its edge and peered into the water. The taste of the air, though fresh, was a salty tinge because of the ocean. Waves that were often of a lax-gentles splashed against the wooden pillars of the structure, alongside the sound of rock skidding across its surface.

“What exactly could I have done wrong?” 

He asked curiously as he observed Mariella toss rocks into the water.

“You fucked up. What have I told you about fucking up?” 

“If I recall, your exact words _“Do not fuck up because if you fuck up, bad things can happen.”_.” 

Her last rock careened clear across the water for what seemed like forever as she turned around to face Yeshua, nodding in acknowledgment of his correct recalling of her words.

“Exactly, Yeshua, you dun fucked up. I keep telling you, you gotta pick and choose your words.” 

It was a light scolding, more so than usual from her. There was a certain way Mariella always felt she had to connect with him. Unlike others, he took a more frank, heavy hand than most of those she had to speak the truth to. Though he was the most stubborn of anyone, even when he thought the exact opposite.

“Did I not? You often inform me to be more forthwith in how I feel, what I think. I tried to explain to him the difference in our power, I wanted him to understand that, still he persisted.” 

“Uh, Yeshua, telling this Bitt kid some variation of _“Our difference in power is like the earth and sky”_ isn’t exactly the right kind of words, capisce? I mean to be honest, putting myself in his shoes, you kinda-sorta-probably come off as a bit of a dick, sai cosa intendo?” 

Truthfully, he was, a tad, taken aback by here remark. In his hope to deter the fight from Bitt did he instead offer a candid haughtiness in its place? Thinking over Mariella’s words, his eyes lit up. He was hit by an understanding of what he possibly did wrong. Although, taking a seat next to him, and watching as he gazed deeply into his reflection on the water’s surface, Mariella herself wasn’t so sure she reached up.

“You get it right?” She inquired.

And the answer was?

“Yes, from your words, I believe I have come to an understanding of what I have done wrong. The ‘sky and earth’ are vastly different, grandiose, it gave too much of an emphasis and I came off as dismissive and arrogant of his abilities.” 

Mariella smirked to herself, thinking that perhaps he did get it.

“A better choice was words would have been the difference between a dog and his master. The difference, while large, isn’t exactly as massive.” 

_“He didn’t get it.”_ Was her thinking, hiding her face in her palms while she sighed to herself.

“Or maybe another way? Would pointing out his folly that he would not have done what he did if he had time to think, be bad? Conceivably, could I have complimented him to let him know that, despite my power, we are in fact equals.” 

Yeshua continued to mutter to himself for several minutes until:

*SMACK-SPLASH*

He fell head first into the ocean below. Quickly bursting back onto his surface, soaking wet, he looked up to disheartening gaze from Mariella. All she did was shake her head, nevertheless she did end up smiling at him as she stood on her feet. 

"Così dannatamente lento."

A small chuckle escaping her while speaking.

“How about just going, pulling up your pants, marching up, and apologizing to the ragazzo, huh? Simple, fast, clean and I don’t gotta sit here and watch you do this thing again.” 

He nodded his head in agreement as he stared intently at the girl in front of him. Now was a better chance than most, even if he was swimming unannounced in the water. Asking for advice about yesterday’s showcase wasn’t the only reason he decided to come visit this home today.

“Mariella, when are you coming to school?” 

He asked out of the blue, earning a slight grin from friend.

“Aw, wassup, you miss me?" 

“Yes.” 

His blunt answer momentarily shocked her, rubbing the side of her face in awkwardness.

“You can’t miss me that much after nothing talking to me for so long, but I guess I can say sometime soon this semester. Once mamma settles in I should be good to go.” 

She explained as she bent down to pull him out of the water.

“Okay.”


Atop the pier he reached out for his phone, only for it to cut off just as he looked to it.

“Who was it?”

“Ebony.”

“Ah, that girl from school.” 

“Yes. I wonder what she needed me for. Well she’ll call back if – “

It rang again. This time just as he went to answer the call abruptly ended, right after the initial ring.

“I’ll call back.”

He was immediately hit by a dial tone.

“She could be looking for you at the school. Isn’t it about time for you to be heading back anyway? Let’s get you some fresh clothes.”

She gestured for him to follow as she began walking off toward the house. That phone call was rather strange for Yeshua. He gave Ebony his number right during the earlier parts of the first semester, yet she had never called him before. Only to now call twice in succession, then only get a dial tone when he called back? He looked toward the estate before him, squinting his eyes as if looking for something, before running off to catch up with Mariella.

_“Something abnormal is lurking.”_​**T/N* - Capisce = Understand
          Sai Cosa Intendo = You Know What I Mean
          Cosi Dannatamente Lento = So Damn Slow
          Ragazzo = Boy


----------



## Island (Jun 29, 2017)

*A WINTER'S TALE, PART 3.5*
Hope Hanlon​
Somebody asked me why I became a hero. I took a pause and considered his question carefully. I knew the answer. I just needed a way to convey my thoughts without telling him what _really _brought me there. I hated lying. I hated it more than anything. Yet, I couldn't tell him that I was a time traveler and that I was there to prevent the apocalypse. I had to skirt the truth. I had to speak in _half-truths_. It was the only way to protect myself and my mission. If anyone knew who I was, where I was from, and why I was in the present-day, they might do something unpredictable. They might kidnap me. They might turn me over to the government or some watchdog organization. They allegedly had protocols in this time period: exterminate anyone who disrupts the space-time continuum with extreme prejudice. That, of course, included time travelers.

I did my best to formulate a response, but as I spoke, I watched that scene replay in my mind: the one that changed my life forever. We walked down that musty corridor in the Cheyenne Mountain Complex in Colorado Springs, Colorado. The government carved a labyrinth beneath two thousand feet of granite and behind blast doors capable of withstanding a thirty-megaton nuclear blast. Little survived the apocalypse, but as expected, this complex suffered little, if any, damage. It appeared that the only damage it sustained came from those already inside: bullets fired from those rebelling against their orders and fire damage from those who sought to destroy decades of government secrets. What they destroyed, we had no idea, but apparently, they were secrets worth taking to the grave.

Fluorescent bulbs lined the rocky corridor, connected with thick wiring that ran along the ceiling. I suspected that there was a generator somewhere in the facility, one of the few left in the world, but I had no idea where it was. I had never been here before nor had many other people. I was surprised that my parents were given clearance, but until now, I had no idea how involved they were with the post-apocalyptic government. I assumed that my mother was just another engineer and that my father was just another doctor, but there was apparently more to the story. They talked about how they led teams, of course, but I never thought anything of it: some doctors and some engineers, nothing to write home about. Apparently, they were involved in some serious business, something I realized after what happened with Governor Westley in Denver, Colorado.

"We're almost there." My father looked down at me, nodding.

My father walked alongside me, holding my hand. He had a long face with bushy eyebrows, messy hair, and scruff that always seemed to be just a little too long. It was a typical post-apocalyptic look: hair that needed cutting and a beard that should have either been trimmed or shaved off already. His attire didn't do him any favors either. It included a bulletproof vest and a belt with several pouches and miscellaneous compartments, both beneath a ragged (and in some places, stained) lab coat.

People said that I looked more like my mother than my father. I agreed with them, in most ways, since we were both brunettes with brown eyes, long faces, and pointed chins. She more like my father than me, though, preferring that rugged, post-apocalypse look over the pseudo-urbanite look that her peers took on. She wore leather padding over top several layers of wool alongside various packs, pouches, and miscellaneous compartments. If I had to estimate, I'd say that she carried around sixty to seventy pounds of supplies at any given time, including food, water, weapons, and various other survival tools. We were often accompanied by bodyguards, most of whom doubled as survivalists. It was rare that we would need something from our own supplies. Still, my mother was insistent on being prepared for anything, no matter what, when, and where.

I suppose it wasn't different than the present-day.

We were accompanied by an entourage of bodyguards, equipped with salvaged assault rifles, semi-automatic pistols, and other equipment that was once standard issue for the military. I suspected that at least a couple of them also had quirks, but I had no idea what they were. My parents told me that it was better this way. If anyone asked any questions, I would have no answer to give them.

We approached a set of blast doors, unusual since we were so deep into the complex, but at the time, I figured it must have been because whatever was on the other side was that important to the military. I had no idea how right I was. As we passed through, my eyes fell upon a machine in the center of a room of computers. It seemed to be a metallic block with two handlebars on the front. I had no idea what it was or what its purpose was, however, other than that somebody could apparently control it from those handlebars.

As if on cue, my father glanced down at me. "This is it," he said with a smile. "This is our past, our present, and our future. This is the device that we're gonna use to save the world."

I looked at my mother, seeking an explanation to my father's cryptic remark. "It's called the Amplifier," she explained. "We're still figuring out how it works, but it can apparently amplify one's quirk by several orders of magnitude. It was supposed to be humanity's final gambit against a world-ending catastrophe but wasn't quite finished when the big day arrived. The government got the machine working, yeah, but they were never able to secure its source: somebody whose quirk they could use like a sunbeam in a magnifying glass against whoever or whatever was causing them problems."

"If that bastard Westley was right, then the government wanted to attach somebody up to the machine who could nullify quirks. It would've put an end to quirks altogether, but the world ended before they could see the fruits of their labor," my father said. "We have something else in mind, though. We think that, using this machine, we can stop the world from even ending in the first place."

The cogs began to turn.

It was that moment that I knew why we were here: why we traveled from San Francisco to Las Vegas to Denver to the Cheyenne Mountain Complex in Colorado Springs.

I knew what I was meant to do.

@Wizzrobevox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 30, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: La Recherche*


"Um....excuse me? ....pardon me...excuse me....If I could just have...a moment of your time...is all..." The situation had become a dire circumstance, quickly he was losing the best opportunity to find members for his club. Every passing face was another lost opportunity to find someone willing to be apart of his cause, another lost opportunity to achieve something akin to being a useful person to somebody. If things kept up like this, he wouldn't be able to find a single member before the rest of the grades came back from break. Then any hope he had would have really sunk down the drain alongside any chance at redeeming himself from the pitiable little worm he was. Forever would be a parasite unworthy of being acknowledged as something close to a hero in the waves of students who have already made up their minds about wether or not they'll join a club. He would be a adrift in a nameless sea of full ears that world never listen to  the message he was spreading. 

It felt like every moment he was sinking further into the waves of the crowd, losing resolve that leaked out if him like air from a balloon, slowly but surely. "P-pardon me...if it's not too much trouble... I'd just like to ask...umm...excuse me...I'd like to..." It was almost comical in how painful of a display it must have been to view for anyone paying attention. He couldn't garden the attention of a single person, invisible to the world, it seemed. He had to do something, he had to catch people's attention if he wanted members, but what was the key? How was he supposed to pull something like that off? How does one even do something like that? The courage, the charisma, the intrigue necessary to hold someone's attention with your words, how does one gain such a thing? Is it something taught or something learned? It clearly takes more than just shouting on a street corner like a madman, even if people acknowledge you, they'd never-wait, he wasn't like that was he? To these people, he wasn't the equivalent of some homeless person shouting from the side of the road, was he? Was he?

No, no that can't be, even that case, people would at least turn their heads to face him, if only to look away a moment later. He was nothing like that at the ever least, of course, that meant he wasn't being paid attention to at all. In the very least, however, he wasn't being troublesome to anyone. Still, his situation had improved even slightly in the last few minutes, if not worsened greatly with dwindling heart. If he was going to succeed, he would need to do something drastic, something grave, something he would have to stake his entire life on. It would be a gamble for sure, and it felt as though he might die if anything were to go wrong, but it was his only option, his only choice for the sake of finding new people to help.

Taking a deep breath, he puffed his chest to the brim, heartbeat causing ripples in the air in his chest like an earthquake strong to shake mountains. His body quivered with tension as he prepared a single flyer in one hand, clenching it one hand. His entire felt as if it could break apart any second akin to a pane of glass, but he had to do it, he had to make this leap, this cavernous jump blocking from success. With tension reaching a zenith, it he expelled it in one quick motion, presenting the flyer to the first person to cross his path, with an quiet audible statement: 

"P-Please allow me a moment of your time!"

_Silence of the dead._

"Hm, do you want something?" 

He stuck the landing!? Somehow, someway, his ludicrous gamble had actually managed to to garden  attention! He finally caught someone's attention! He had done it! Looking up, he stared at the person he had managed to attract. Long black hair, a soft face, big blue eyes, a feminine build, small soft hands cradling a phone.

It was a girl.

A girl.

A GIRL!? 

WHAT HAD HE DONE!? He couldn't deal with that! If it had to be anyone, why, oh heavens above why, why did it have to be a girl? They where impossibly scary and imposing, just being around them was enough to give him palpitations of the heart! With just one look the could shrink you down to the size of an ant and behead you all at the same time! They racked his nerves to the point of shivering! He wasn't ready to deal with that, not ready at all! Not ready ready at all! He was only a mere beetle in the presence of King Kong, a mighty beast possible of anything! He couldn't deal with it, there was just no way.  He quickly jumped back as his vernacular melted like a fine fondue. 

"C'est-ce-c'était une erreur! Je m'excuse! Je ne peux pas vous traiter du tout! C'est trop! Trop!" He quickly guarded himself, expecting a furious barrage to come flying his way for such presumptuous behavior as divine retribution. An onslaught on unimaginable violence and language to degrade him into nothing more than a pile of dust. 

"Uh...okay? Bye?" The girl said it confused tone before leaving the scene. It was a moment before Deprimeun had even realized this however, and a few more before the rest of his body had come to realize it as well. He fell to the ground on hand and knees as he shook like a wet dog in the cold. This was far harder than he could have ever ancipated.

"T-Trop..."​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2017)

*LT*

*Contemplation: Mariella's Parents -Interlude-
*
Inside the home built into the base of a hill. A door embroidered with an ‘M’ in the center, hidden behind it was a room “Neutral” colors, beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. Compared to the interior and exterior of the house, a more relaxed feel was induced. Ivory vines, sprouting from a plant on the window seal, wrapped themselves around the window sides and wall like a bandanna, twisting about the support beams adorned with buttercups.

Very spacious, bed, shelves, tables and other routine bedroom appliances decorated the left, while the right consisted entirely of weights and various types of training equipment. And towards the very back, pass double doors made of oak, a bathroom of similar size to the bed room adorned in white and blues, but barely visible as steam suffused the room. High-pressure water slammed against the tub glass doors, slightly parting the screen of mist to vaguely show a female’s form. For a moment of time it was only she that occupied the space, until a taller more masculine frame appeared behind her. His presence seemed to be undetected, leaning in to the junction of her shoulder and neck.

“How about a little foreplay?”

*BOOSH*

The back wall was laid to waste. A bullet of smoke crashed into the ground, tearing the earth a near mile away from the home. From the wafting smoke, wet footprints squished against the grassy earth. A giant maul shadowed her movements, emerging woman of average height yet a body built like an amazon. A long towel draped across her shoulders covering her more delicate regions.

“You must have caused that explosion earlier to sneak into my shower? You silvered haired pain the ass.” 

Aggravation laced her voice.

“Do you really think you really need to do that much?”

She questioned, slinging her maul over her shoulder. Emerging from the ruined earth, dusting off his clothes, was a man with silver hair sporting a coquettish grin, locking his amber eyes directly with Marietta’s blue.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hisashi Fujibayashi 





“Are you saying you would have let me in willingly?” 

“No.” 

Such a blunt answer earned a low simper from Hisashi.

“Then why’d you ask.”

“Because it’s unnecessary.”

“What, that I want to be intimate with my woman?” 

“Is that what I am?” 

Taken aback by her comment Hisashi grew silent for a bit, letting his eyes trail downward. Though his silence was exceptionally brief before he began smirking at her again.

“It’s kind of hard to have this little spat when you’re standing in front of me stark naked. You’re making me sweat a bit.”

He playfully wiped his brow and blew a kiss her way.

“Get used to it boy.” 

“Already am. I'm more on the will you let me poke it side now.” 

“Was there something you came to see me about or is your purpose to simply sexually harass me bastardo?”

Uncharacteristically to her response he breathed out genuine, had she really gotten so fed up?

“Yeah, we need to talk about our daughter.”​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2017)

*LT
*
*Contemplation: Mariella's Parents -Interlude-
*
“She’s making me wait? No respect whatsoever. What happened to my hot eye candy that would just yell and threaten me, then and there?”

The grumblings of Hisashi from off a leather couch. Sprawled over like a working man on his first day off, leg hung over the back and arm dangling toward the floor. After his failed attempt at the ‘poking game’, both Marietta and he decided to take their conversation into her office. A cranberry colored desk of oak built with six drawers, three on each side, in front of a massive bay style window looking toward the ocean. The couch he made his rest was for visitors and a small coffee table stood directly in front of it.

“If I’m crystal-clear in recollection, this is where my baby girl was conceived.”

Triple X images about the act of conception brought a deviant smile across his fair features.

“Different table.”

Marietta corrected bluntly upon entering the room.

“You got rid of it? That table was the fulcrum of all our deeds. I remember when you grabbed- “

“It’s in my room. I didn’t want my business associates or Mariella to eat off it. It would probably be better if I just burned it altogether.”

“Makes sense. Pretty sure if that table had emotions, it would cry from all we’ve done on it.”

Marietta only hmphed before grabbing a chair and placing on the other side of the table. This had been the first time in a while that the two of them had been in a room one on one, face to face. Only silence was between them an oddity for the normally eccentric Fujibayashi, a man of many words and quips that often borderline on the jocular or depraved. Even the foul tempered and hot-blooded foreigner woman across from him would either say how much he was pissing her off or how much of an ass he could be on upon time. Now, an uncomfortable tension that had never existed between the two felt as if its hands held a solid grip around his neck.

“What is it you wanted to converse about?"


*Spoiler*: __ 




Diablos Leader: *Capo Marietta Adalina Raimonda Imelda*





Hisashi sat upright and relaxed himself before looking her in the eye.

“How is she doing?” 

A more serious tone emanated from him.

“Look for yourself.” 

From her jacket, she threw several photos onto the table. Each one depicted a devastated land, torn apart by an irregular force. Bodies, those of people under Mariella’s employment, tossed about like ragdolls. Landscape of the trees was set ablaze, trails of the earth scorched, even upon a nearby stream of water fire danced atop it, as if the lake itself was burning.

“She pushed herself to the point of frustration during her training when it happened. I managed to contain and incapacitate her, not before she ran through a squadron of my people, nearly killing them. Oddly, when she came, she didn’t remember anything other than the anger that had set in.” 

Wonderment filled Hisashi’s eyes while observing the pictures, alongside the pain that only a parent could fathom of worry for his daughter. However, that was not the only thing, because this all stemmed from a decision he made years ago.

“I knew it was powerful, witnessed that first hand myself. Girl almost turned my foot-long into a millimeter tweeter when she aped shit on me some time back, though this.” 

It was a lot more serious. Before they were just small bouts of mania, she’d get upset, probably yell, throw a fit and then everything would be alright. Even the incident with him, he chalked it up to her just blowing off some steam; however, she had almost killed this time. Knowing that both had to go through this, even more so, his own flesh and blood had no recollection of this entire thing, was hurtful for an otherwise lively man. Raising from the couch, he strolled over behind Marietta and looked down onto the ocean. Down at the pier, two people, his daughter and her friend, looked to be idly conversing with one another.

“That boy is here huh?” 

Spinning her chair, she took to his side, making the same gaze down onto the pier.

“It’s been a while since he was last here. He called out of the blue and asked to speak with my bambina, she was pretty happy about it.” 

A sudden whistle broke her through her words. Her eyes shot up to the man beside her to witness a Cheshire cat smile spread across his youthful face.

“Something funny?”

Marietta asked curious.

“Of course. Life is hilarious.” 

Hisashi snapped his head back with excitement in his eyes. Marietta wasn’t exactly following, but in the excite that lit his orbs, was a dancing lunacy that was creeping from inside him. Whenever she could perceive such a thing, she knew that he had just set his sights on something, now whether that was good or bad was always a gamble.

“Hisashi, what exactly – “ 

“Mari, baby, life has a funny way of biting you in the ass sometimes. And other times, it opens the door, and gives a gift wrapped in a bow; although, as life presents you that gift, be aware of the knife it conceals behind its back.” 

“What?”

“Mari, that boy, isn’t normal. I want you to listen to what I’m going to say, because the fact of the matter, things are moving out of my scope. My fail safes are, shocker, _failing_, and the greatest one I have.” 

He never made sense to her when he got like this, so cautiously she observed him as he continued to stare out, keenly watching as Marietta and Yeshua began to make their way back toward the home. It was in that moment, briefly, yet carrying on for an unnatural period, Hisashi and Yeshua crossed eyes. Their glances breaking once he was ushered along by his friend.

“Our Marietta, could be racing toward her make or break moment.” ​


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2017)

Daedalus Ambition
[Troya]

This was only the type of intimacy that two transformers could achieve. Between them, in her dorm room, there was no need for a swift transformation. They could take their time and be at their truest state, that middle ground between their forms. At first, she was hesitant, but Zia was persistent about seeing her transform slowly. Troya really didn’t understand it, but she gave in and in return Zia also transformed for her. Such an opportunity like that she couldn’t pass up, especially since Zia never fully transform not even in fighting simulators. She relied on her heighten senses to do everything for her, so to get to see her in the state that she showed no one was amazing. Almost like being told a huge secret that everyone wishes to know. 

“So, you really can’t see?” Troya couldn’t help but question, her back to the wall and Zia’s back to her chest with Troya’s arm wrapped securely around her. Zia hated transforming and was particularly embarrassed about it, stating that it wasn’t as nice or as beautiful as hers. Though, Troya would disagree, even now not even quarter of the way into transformation. Zia was nearly a completely different person. Her skin was pitch black like her irises, no light reflected or escape. It was almost scary, but her hair once purple was now a brightly sliver. The dark skin and eye combination paired along with her sliver hair made Troya feel as though she had space wrapped in her arms.

Zia shook her head as she looked up in the general direction of Troya’s voice,_ “Not at all, but it’s okay.”_

_“You are here.” _Troya felt Zia grip her arm gently, _“So it’s not as scary.”_

_“Mmm…” _

Words were hard. She wanted to comfort her. She wanted to say something that came easily. Though that was the thing with Zia. When she was with her like this, words were like rocks in a tube. She felt so weak, and she knew that Zia loved it. She loved watching her twist and turn under her fingers, and to be honest Troya didn’t mind. There was something that eased her when she was let go the reins of power. 

Troya moved her arms as she adjusted to keep one arm secured tightly around Zia and the other to lift to Zia’s face. The sound of her breath leaving her lips as she felt Zia’s hand cup her cheek made Troya heart skip. She was blind as a newborn pup, even now she was looking at her general direction and not directly at her. 

_“Troya?”_ It tickled spine the way Zia said her name. Unsure and shy, far removed from the princess that was sure of herself. It reminded her that she wasn’t the only person being weak in this room. Zia was appearing weak not only emotionally, but physically. She couldn’t see and relied heavily on Troya to be her eyes, even now the slight shuffling caused Zia to grip her shirt. 
​_This was her princess…_
​_And she was her knight_​
She had the right to see her princess like this. How her eyes dart around to look at her and the way she pushed herself up against Troya. This was there right. They could have this moment and no one else. 

It was like some other possessed her hand and soon the hand that cupped her cheek was under her chin. Zia hand shot up and gripped the arm that held her chin. _“Troya?”_

Again, she called her name in a way that made the flames inside her stomach burn. 

At that moment, Troya was hyper aware of everything concerning the girl in front of her. The way her eyes had stopped darting, and that self-assured face was looking back at her. Whatever was happening to her at this moment, she had completely trusted Troya. Even the grip on her arm had become nothing more than a gentle touch. 

“Troya.”

Something clicked when Troya watched her lips part. The way she breathlessly said her name made a part of her mind just shut down, and the only thing she wanted more was to hear it again. And again. And again. And again. Until she was saying her name like a monk’s chant with such devout fervor that even Troya couldn’t deny what she wanted.  

She was so close in to her right now, that she could smell the vanilla perfume that she wore. Troya’s thumb pulled at Zia’s lips, if they kissed right now, would she taste like vanilla. The only way she could find out was if she was to taste, and as she leaned down, she wasn’t going to stop just at tasting---

She wanted to eat her whole….

*BEEP **_Troya Maguson, please report to the principle office* _*BEEP*

The inroom intercom  was like cold water instantly snapped Zia out of it, and soon she was free from Troya’s grip. Her skin and eyes turned back to their original color as her hair became a dark purple. The shocked looked on her face felt like some rammed a knife into her stomach. Like they were caught doing something bad, but… in a way she was used to this.​
_Zia was a princess…._​​_Troya was a knight…_

Whatever they had was a drop in a bucket, for what Troya did know was that Zia was engaged. An arranged marriage and that was why she was here, to who, she didn’t know. Though, when they started to play this game, Zia made it clear that they could never have anything real. And at the time Troya wasn’t looking for anything ‘real’, but points like this it felt like she was being gutted. 

“You wanna play when I get back princess?” Troya didn’t know what she sounded like, but it was enough to erase the face of guilt on Zia face and replace it with anger. And suddenly with a slight shove Zia was on the opposite of the bed. 

_“That sounded so scummy.”_ Zia frowned, _“You are horrible!”_

Troya couldn’t help but laugh, yeah, in the way she was horrible. 

Although it was completely her fault…​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cjones (Jul 2, 2017)

*Yeshua - LT
*
*Contemplation: Red Lions Dorm*

Now was the eve of the second day, dusk slowly begun to project a fiery-yellow hue over the grounds of the schools and lowering shadows of objects that obstructed the slowly vanishing light. The halls remained desolate, only freshmen occupying the spaces of the massive campus and all its facilities. Although they too had begun to vanish steadily like the sun, making the job of the silver maned teenager that much harder.

“She hasn’t cross your path as well? Thank you, sorry to bother.”

Departing from the small gaggle of girls around the lockers, Yeshua continued his way. For the last thirty minutes or so, he had been canvassing the halls, visiting specific areas in search of one of the students. Regrettably, his search turned up nothing so far. There was the library, cafeteria, her home room, and even the beach. All searches turned up nothing.

“Excuse me.”

Another student, this time another female, surprisingly this one was someone he had some familiarity with. They had never interacted before; in fact, he had never been this up close to her, so it was somewhat of a surprise seeing how close of a complexion they shared, like Ebony.

“Oh, Zia, correct?”

“Yes, um, you are. . .Yeshua-right?”

Finally, someone he could possibly talk to. She was one of his dorm-mates, often kept to herself, like most in the dorm, nevertheless she carried herself like the example of a proper lady. Moreover, there was a very beautiful radiance she emitted, different from his own of serenity, more like a deluge of raw kindness and... something else.

“Hey, Yeshua?”

He had lost himself in his thoughts unknowingly, trying to peg an unknown about this woman in front of him, but now was not the time as he shook his head and refocused on the task at hand.

“Forgive me for that, and bothering you; however, have you seen Ebony?”

“Ebony? I talked to her yesterday, as for today, no, I haven’t heard anything from her.”

She recalled.

“Is something the matter?”

“I received two calls from her. Both cut off abruptly and when I attempted to call back, it rang once, then immediately I was disconnected. That was early in the day and since then I have been able communicate with her.”

A faint sorry flash her features momentarily. Motioning for Yeshua to follow her.

“I don’t know if you remember, Ebony use to be in our dorm, she was my roommate for a time. We didn’t really get along at first, only recently have we gotten close to talk freely with one another. Even so, I am keen, and Ebony is awful at hiding her emotions, ironic given her quirk.”

She managed to giggle a bit despite the fret Yeshua could clearly here in her tone as they exited the halls and entered the grounds.

“Normally she always seems tense and guarded, I had grown accustomed to that. These last few days have been quite different, she’s became high-strung, almost maniac. I went to touch her shoulder one day and found myself pinned up against the wall in some type of wrestling-choke hold.”

Now they had stopped, in front of one of the dorms. In bold letters across a plaque read “Red Lions.”

“The last time I spoke to her, she had been transferred to this dorm and was almost hysterical over the phone. She wouldn’t tell why or what was wrong, all I manage to get out of her was that something made her incredibly uncomfortable here.”

“I wonder. . .”

“Sadly, there are things I need to take care of, familial duties have taken hold of me. But I am sure you may be able to find out something here? I told her she needed some rest and I hope that’s why she has been silent.”

Taking in everything, looking upon this dorm, he felt it again. An approaching abnormality that covered him. First back at Mariella’s house and now here.

“Thank you, I appreciate your help.”

Zia just waved her hand to forget about it.

“I only did what I had to, also you have this ‘air’ about you. Very calming and comfortable, almost as if I was compelled to tell you, so please take care and I would like to know if you out anything, alright?” ​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 2, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛
​*[ Voicemail # 1]*

_Hey Jake! I hope this message reaches you well... I kind of didn't get to say good-bye like I wanted to... Kind of sucks, really. And you already left to Europe too. Wow, Europe of all places, that so cool! Haha... haa... yeah, uhm... I guess you've found that thing you've been looking for. Or at least, you found where to start looking for it. Why did it have to be all the way across the world though? Soon you'll have no time for anything if you keep moving around as much as you have. What's next? A trip to the moon? Knowing you, you're probably already on the way there. Now that you mention it... it wouldn't be so bad to live the moon someday, right? I think it would be rather romantic myself. Oh, I'm rambling again! Sorry..._

_..._

_Jake? I know you're... _

_..._

_Never mind. If you receive this message, please know that I wish for the best for you! Keep going strong, and if you can... stay out of trouble? I won't be able to bail you out anymore... And Tony won't always be there for you, he already told me what he plans for you... I guess you heard it already at this point, right? Kind of sucks, but..._
_
Well, I guess that all I wanted to say, Jacob. Later... Please text me once you have the time. Promise? 
_
*[ Voicemail #2 ]*

_Heeeey, son! It's dad! I hope the trip wasn't too bad. I never boarded a plane for so long so I wouldn't know, but man it can't be all peaches and cream, right? Well, knowing you, you probably didn't get fazed that much. You're hard as rock for these things, after all. _

_..._

_Yo, son. I know I didn't have the time to say good-bye last night because of my work schedule... The office is tough and-- hell, look at me. Making excuses over the phone to my son who's half way across the world already. As if there's any difference to it... Son, I love you. And you know that I wish for the best of you. Please... don't let another incident happen to you over there. You're very, very strong and you also have a good heart... But sometimes, things happen that are out of our control, that no matter how much power you have, you can't accomplish every promise. Smile out there lad, even amidst the cruelty. There's a lot you haven't seen, and there's a lot I hope you never see... But I can't stop you from growing up. I'm sorry I couldn't tell you this face to face. I promise that once you're back, I'll make it up to you. We'll go fishing! I know how you and the old man loved to that at the camp house. It'll be great!_

_...See ya, kid. Get straight A's, ya hear? I'm proud of you. _

_*[ Voicemail #3 ]*_

_...Hey. Heard from Sybil what was up. Yo, that's not cool, man. We're friends too. Or was it that you forgot about us already..? _

_..._

_I've known you for awhile, Jake. You never stood out too much to be honest with you. In fact, you're less than amazing if we look it at it from an angle. That day, the 'accident' was where you truly shined. If I was anything like I was before... I wouldn't have thought that you'd be suited to be a hero, much less travel the world to become one... _

_..._

_Can you stop acting like the world revolves around you, please? Sybil was kind of upset too, you know? But knowing her, she left you a heartfelt message saying good-luck or some bullshit. Jake, you're honestly the coldest dude I've ever known, in that you're the manliest guy I had the pleasure to meet, and in that you're so centered about everything else, that you forget what's right in front of you. Heroes also help those that are close, you know that right? Kick some ass out there, but come back. _

_..._

_I'll miss you, you fuckin' Jerk.

*[ Voicemail #4 ]*
_
_ I know I said I wouldn't worry, but you know it's not always that you see you're baby go to another country all by himself! Hey JayJay, it's mom. Did your trip go well? I'm sure Mr. Lauter is gonna take good care of you and in case anything were to go amiss, he'd be there to fix it in a jiffy! School's out there's gonna be great and all, so make a lot of friends and go out as much as you can. It's not every day you get to experience a culture beyond your own!_

_...._

_Uhm, honey... I know that you've been using your quirk to sustain your muscle density and to walk... I wanted to stop you from going, but... Your eyes were so determined, they shown me something I haven't seen in you in years. If you keep like that though... You'll hurt yourself... more than what you are right now. Don't do anything reckless, please... Think of the people who care about you too. We love to see you fight for what's right, but not at the cost of your own self. I want you to become a great hero someday, but I also don't want to lose you to your own convictions..._

_..._

_I'm sorry, I started nagging you again. I love you, sweetie. Take lots and lots of pictures! Call me once you're less busy. I want to hear how your first day went. Also, buy some souvenirs! Send it to out mailbox. I'm sure you're father is gonna be happy to see it after he gets off work. Take care!_


_*[ Voicemail's end... ]*_


----------



## Hollow (Jul 2, 2017)

*Hand in Hand*
*-The Magician-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon
@SoulTaker *

It was too much. Whatever they had been talking about, she needed to know.

Mind you, Mimosa Merryweather isn’t usually a nosy girl...she’s not! However, seeing the current top ranked teachers speaking together in the open like that, it made her information-gathering senses tingle. She wasn’t even paying as much attention to her classmate as she should so...it was time to make a decision about it.

Turning to Michael, she told him to run ahead without her and stalked to as near the teachers as she could without being suspicious about it. At one point, Mimi was leaning so far off the railing that separated the standings from the courts, both her feet were completely off the ground. However, even from up there, the girl couldn't make out a word of what the teachers shared with each other.

Needless to say, the curiosity was driving her nuts.

Were they discussing the reason the matches were held? Who had won and who had lost? There were so many questions swimming inside her head and they weren't the kind she could just look up in the library. What exactly had prompted them to suddenly host this little event? The school had never had anything like this before. Was this Mr. Morgan's suggestion then? Was he the one that thought to make it Wolves vs all? From the way they acted around each other, he seemed to have a feud with Mr. Castillo. And why was Black Casper in the school in the first place? Rumor had it the Headmistress had asked him to come herself...but why if Mr. Castillo was already their Vice Principal? There was something going on in here and Mimi wanted...no, she NEEDED to-

The girl fell forward, face first into the synthetic grass the fields were made of. It doesn't matter that she managed to catch and twist herself so as to lessen the damage from the fall, it was still highly embarrassing. However, the dread was a welcome breath of fresh air in her mind. Why was she trying to overhear conversations like some street urchin? Hadn't her mother raised her to be better than this?

Crossing the field with decisive steps, she approached the teachers and spoke with determination. "I was definitely trying to overhear your conversation, I'm very sorry."

"But I don't think it was completely unrelated to me so I believe I have the right to at least ask," she continued without missing a beat, turning to face Mr. Morgan alone this time. "I was curious to know the results of the competition...and a few other things."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2017)

*Hand in Hand*
*-The Teacher-*

"Sir," Mimi shuffled on her feet, gathering her thoughts. "I don't think I'm the only one who's curious as to why the Gray Wolves were chosen to fight both other houses on their own."

The French teacher was a little smaller than her and it was disconcerting to have to look down as she spoke with a superior figure but the cat was out of the bag now and Mimi wasn't about to step back. "Both the Golden Eagles and the Red Lions are strong on their own as well," she told him. "I would very much like to ask you to give us all an equal fair chance to properly represent our houses."

"Full of life you are Mademoiselle Ma'rie Weather, but perhaps you need to as dze kids say, find zyor cheel." The French félin giggled playfully at the girl probably hoped for a much more formal response given the stern vigor she had addressed him with. Still her questions were very valid considering they had just called the students down to take part in what was essentially combat intramurals.

"Dze team comprised of Lion rouge and Golden Egles won dze practice showcase. It would seem eesay but Mademoiselle Ma'rie Weather, you know better than anyone how hard fought your practeece match was. You could have easily lost to Madomoiselle Egle and dze same is true for Veectear von Reecktear et Michael Young. But." He took a deep breath and a pause having taking a more stoic tone to fit the conversation at hand. "Dze fact of dze matter is there are 200 studeents in dze first year class. Monsieur Castillo was at dze advantage because he knew all if not most of you. Not just dze quirks but your chareectear. The way for us to draft ev’en teams would be for me to pick from both houses. I can see you take pride in being with dze Golden Egles but do not despair; the teams were based on an odd numbeer. Next time I will not be a handicap for you. When we have a real showcase you will make dze Egles and GHH proud.” Remy was still a novice of a teacher so he was unsure if he was doing it right, he wanted to encourage the girl and foster the precocious energy radiating off her in a positive way. He was unsure of how to reach the kids but he would try his damndest.

“ Mademoiselle Ma'rie Weather, does this mean you want to compete in dze showcases but you care more about representing the Golden Egles than represanting  GHH?”​


----------



## Hollow (Jul 2, 2017)

*Hand in Hand*
*-The Magician-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Training Grounds // Afternoon
@SoulTaker *

Mimi's eyes widened as her mouth fell open. She took a step back and tried to recover from the punch in the gut she had just received from the French teacher. Was she...being reprimanded?!

"NO!" 

She almost shouted at him, color rushing to her cheeks in beat with how embarrassed she felt.
"Of course not," she repeated in a lower voice. The girl swallowed and stared down at her feet with furrowed eyebrows. The air around them was thick with how awkward she suddenly felt yet, although excusing herself and leaving now was probably the better option, Mimi didn't quite want the teacher to end up thinking she was this kind of person.

"I'm grateful and proud of being a GHH student. I'm sorry sir," she told Mr. Morgan sincerely, looking him in the eyes. "I didn't think of your personal perspective when I considered the reasons for why we were teamed up like this."

It still ground on her that they had just gone ahead and involved the students in their own machinations against each other. However, she was fairly sure that if she were to touch that topic she'd receive an equally embarrassing rebuke just as the previous one so she swallowed that particular question and stood straighter as she spoke next.

"Representing GHH in the Showcase would be a great honor, sir. But there is still too much I need to learn before I'm ready. The fight against Colette showed me that and I can't help but feel grateful that, no matter what circumstances lead to this event, we were given the opportunity to see where we stand."

 “Not to play my own horn but I did peeck you for dze practeece showcase and you deed win. Being humble is good but being so humble you lose sight of your ability will weaken you.” Remy did not want Mimi to be overconfident but considering the fact she had just displayed a strong enough will to resist emotional manipulation she needed to hold her head a bit higher. It was clear that if she was put in a FIGHT showcase again she would do well and the skills she displayed there would probably translate to other events whether they be related to rescue or athletics. There was something definitively endearing regarding Mimi’s earnesty and that made the Junior Vice-Principal really want to help her.

“Zay Mimi, do you know what kind of ‘ero you want to be yet? ‘ave you picked a curriculum?” There was an energetic curiosity buzzing about his words as he desperately sought to find common ground with his pupil.

Mimi shuffled on her feet as she wasn't sure how to deal with Mr. Morgan's praise. Still, her feelings on it aside, his words rang true. The world of heroes wasn't one where people have the leisure of being insecure about their abilities; she couldn't allow her insecurities to shine through! Everyone has those but what kind of image would a hero that's unsure of himself pass on to his people. So she nodded fiercely as the teacher spoke and swore to herself she would never allow her second doubts to speak for her ever again.

"Thank you sir. I am currently applied to join the Service Heroics Curriculum as soon as it starts," the girl informed him, tapping her chin with a thoughtful look. "I'm going to be the kind of hero that never refuses to help someone no matter what."

It was a rather simple answer but no more words needed to be used to help her vision of the future come across.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2017)

*Hand in Hand
-The Teacher-
*
“Fantastique!” There was a starry eyed exclamation from Remy in response to the decisiveness of Mimi’s path. “Dze conveection of which you speak, Mademoiselle Ma’rie Weather, I want you to be a hero! J’en mettrais ma main au feu ! I bet my life on it, you will be!” Remy felt pumped he was getting to teach such a pure hearted student.”Still, do you need to wait for dze curriculum? Dze field is good experience as well. We should be finding people for you to help. Who is teaching the Serveece ‘eroes? Who, why has it not starteed. We must culteevate studeents with enthusiasssm.” The rookie teacher was beginning to show an overzealous steak as he became overcome with passion, genuinely convinced he had to do whatever was necessary to get this girl on the path to being a Service Hero.

Like water poured on burning oil, the energy Mr. Morgan was showing in regards to Mimi becoming a Service Hero and GHH students' education was nothing but inspirational to Mimi's own feelings towards her studies. She could feel it in her heart - Mr. Morgan was going to be the kind of teacher that takes his students higher than the stars!

With this in mind, the girl set aside her cold respectfulness and joined the teacher in the aura of unrivaled passion he'd formed.

"It is odd that it didn't immediately start with the first term! The idea of letting the students settle in first makes sense but it would have been preferable to start immediately!" The girl spoke with conviction. "The student body hasn't even been informed of who the head teachers for each curriculum will be...I hear rumors about a few possibilities, like The Rock (ooc: total random name drop) coming here to teach the Action Hero class, but nothing concrete and, to be honest with you Mr. Morgan," she lowered her voice into a conspiratorial whisper.

"It's a little frustrating to know so little about the whole thing. I want to start as soon as possible too!"  

”ZUT ALORS!” The reaction was reflexive; Mimi’s honest concern had stricken Remy with worry. He was worried he was letting one of his new students down. No matter how troublesome a the work may seem he promised himself he would not be the kind of teacher who left a kid disappointed or worse, disillusioned. “Well Mademoiselle Ma’rie Weather I will be the teacher leading the curriculum. Dze dreams of my studeents will not be be put on ‘old.”

"Oh," Mimi's mouth hang open for a second longer than what could be considered polite.

Though she soon caught herself and offered her hand to the teacher. "I look forward to working with you for the next couple of years. I'm sure you will lead us to become nothing but the best heroes of our generation!" The girl nodded as she finished the sentence, confidant in what she was saying. "Please tell me if there is anything I can help you with sir, it would be a pleasure to help you help us."

That and maybe there were more than a few couple things she could learn from him in the process. Black Casper isn't just an alias one can throw around lightly, after all. If she could have the chance to observe him working, Mimi would definitely be learning new things every day.

*-Relationship Course Gained-*
*Black Casper: *
Level 1: Mr. Morgan has taken an invested interest in your future. Despite his diminutive stature he is quite fiery. He means well  but can be overzealous. Remy is a very helpful resource in terms of information and training for the students he takes under his wing.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 3, 2017)

*Bitt Stiles*
*Interlude*

Someone once said you really only learn from failure, and someone was once full of a lot of shit. At this particular point Bitt felt like he should have been part of the Mensa society if that proverb held any true meaning. From the time Bitt started at GHH till now he did not have a win in any combat exercises. He had come out of the last fight relatively unscathed physically but he had been completely dominated in the psychological battle.

The part that twisted up his soul the most was that the loss to Yeshua had happened. Yes, all events happen, but there was a sense of true hopeless as there was very little if anything Bitt could do to repair his pride. They were both training to be heroes, so they weren’t enemies, and there probably wouldn’t be an opportunity exactly like this one, where Bitt would be able to redeem himself. This was a particular failure that felt like it could never quite be undone and that kind of regretful sorrow was best served on a plate. In response to this turmoil The Phenomenal One went to the dining hall so he could eat his problems and for a fleeting moment he forget his worries. 

Bitt was like pretty much any other American, he liked food, and he absolutely loved fried food. There was something about the delicious crisps and the way it trapped the natural flavor of food to give it a savory shell, this was especially true with the proper seasonings. Now GHH should have been providing a healthy nutritious menu for the students that consisted of things like greens, healthy grains, and farm fed proteins, however the life of a hero in training was stressful and indulgences were necessary.

Today’s indulgence was a French fry bar. This diabolically delectable menu was quite simple, there were different variations of fries, everything from shoestring fries, to waffle fries, to steak fries, to tater tots, and there were sweet potato fries with powdered sugar for those with a sweet tooth. Of course a great French fry bar would be incomplete without a creative spread of toppings and condiments.

Bitt had everything in sight; he even had a plate that had four kinds of cheeses on top of chilli, all of which was supposed to be a topping for the fries. Like most speedsters Bitt had a hyperactive metabolism so the aside from his topping plate there were 7 other plates, totaling 15,000 calories. This was the speedster’s version of a normal unhealthy meal. Others tried to be deliberately indifferent to the glutinous display but it was quite disgusting for anyone unfortunate to lay eyes on a speedster in mid-chow.

“Nothin like eatin trash when you feel like trash.” He let out a foul bubbly belch to bookend his observation as he spoke to no one in particular. “I just want to eat this whole thing and never wake up again man…” Bitt leaned backward in his chair looking up at the ceiling as he felt cornered and restless all at once. He really had no idea what to do but he knew that he was being pathetic.

“Isn’t it too early in the semester for you to look like a sad loser puppy?” Bitt wanted to act cool but he couldn’t stop his cheeks from spreading into a smile as he recognized the caustic yet sultry voice addressing him. There was something about finally getting to see her that made him forget he was being a pig, though she had known this about him from their past encounters. The girl in question was Troy, a white haired spitfire with the quirk to match her incendiary personality. In spite of her personality she was a very attractive girl.

“Didn’t you hear, I got called in for a Practice Showcase. I’m pretty sure I’m the only member of my team that lost.”

“So?” The immediacy of the retort indicated just how pressing Troya found Bitt’s issue to be. Still she wasn’t doing it to be rude so much as…”It’s not going to be the last fight you lose. Don’t be a pussy.” There was something about Troya’s ineloquent and callous manner that left Bitt exasperated but as he fixed up an answer in his mind he realized she had a point. Even going back to what Mr.Castillo had told him, he was getting good advice from people he just had to be willing to listen.

“Anyway, look better next time I see you. You should really be embarrassed letting me see you sulk.”

“You know the one thing I missed the most about this place was that glowing personality of yours.”

“Well keep missing it.” She was gone as quickly as she had appeared yet Bitt felt his mood lighten. It wasn’t so much that Troya had appeared and made everything better, but it was that her appearing reminded Bitt of something important. He wasn’t content with who he was but being around Troya for that moment; he was reminded there was someone he would like to be.

“Tranquilo.Tranquilo. I’ll get there.”​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 3, 2017)

_Jet Marquise_
_Parasitic Erasure _
​To be frank... He didn't know what he just did, or why he did it. He knew that he just could. He knew the timing was perfect, he knew that everything would be align in his favor, and that he could get away with it... He knew everything that would occur, he knew exactly how it would play out, and on top of all he knew he could do it again. But yet, though all those were present, he was suspended for a couple of days... Because he came out clean, something gathered on him at the last interval, the last hit, after he delivered the final strike... The words of that silver haired twerp began to resonate in his mind, like a broken record... over and over again like the buzzing of a fly he couldn't swat away. 

_"You're just going about it all wrong. If it weren't for you, I would be back in Pennsylvania. I would be at some ordinary desk job trying to fulfill a lie. I can't do that, I have to save the weak I have to defend those who can't defend themselves. I have to put myself on the line. No matter what the issue is. A hero exists not to save the world, but to help the stress of it become a little more bearable." _

He wasn't in his 100%, he couldn't feel the joy anymore in battle, or the thrill of his quirk. The king felt dethroned, he felt nothing less than just a husk of what he was formerly. The months and months of silence in hiding has changed nothing, those words the spouted towards Snow fulled a very dignified air of triumph, but... The sense of inferiority continued to plague him, and it hurts. It hurts so bad that his pride felt shattered into the floor, and even in a campus of thousands, he didn't feel any different than when he was in the orphanage. This place felt similar, in every aspect of the word. From the sense of loneliness, to the exuberant amount of presence. Tsk... What a joke. 

_"And that also includes you, Jet! No matter how many times you stray, I'll be there to put you back in your place! Just like how you did to me. I'm no hero, but I damn sure a help you become one!" _

"..." Jet began to think about it. What could he do? What could he accomplish? To be frank, he was lost. He didn't know where he should start. Originally... It was to face the stalker, but now. He fell short of having any interest in that man. Fate had a peculiar way of doing things, and what had peaked his interest, had not been shoved into a back burner. His room felt cold, the chill which reminded him of the orphanage. His sister, his twin, the reason the world was so cruel and yet so fair. His power surpassed that of many, he was strong! Very strong and he knew it. He knew every inch and cranny of his person would conquer, he would rule with an iron first! SO WHY DID IT FEEL SO EMPTY!?  

So he stood on his feet, and left his room. Walked down the hall and down the stairs, through the corridor and towards the outside. On the path, where the light blared the way, on a night where the stars had hid behind stormy clouds. Cross the building, towards the next and into another. What was he doing? Up the stairs, and down the hall, third door to the left. Open, and there the three were, like it were their routine. Or more so, like they expected him to be there. "You really did a number on him." Said the nurse, whose hand cradled that of the boy's who Jet had previously beaten up. Jet looked towards the floor beneath him, though Priscilla was of goodness of heart, placing the patients hand gently on his chest, she Bengie made his ways towards the boy, placing his hand on his shoulder and shaking his head. "I'm sorry, Mr. Marquise." Orge, place his head on the Jet's hand, who just looked at him blankly. He didn't need much to understand he wasn't wanted here, he should've expected it. He was the one who caused this in the first place. Even with Ogre and Bengie's trying to comfort the assaulter, in their own way. I really didn't seem to help much in improving his mood. "I understand." Turning around, the boy left the premises. "I'll tell him you came to visit though." For a moment, he halted, even at this interval, even though he's been nothing but a hassle to this lady and her two friends. She was still kind... Kindness... something he hadn't had enough of, he thought. Those eyes of Snow when he mentioned those words back at that fight... They engaged in that similar form of kindness. Of hope for the future. He... He relied on him. Jet's head turned over his shoulder, and he nodded. Moving again towards the unknown.

​
_"When you return, Jet Marquise will not be the same guy you've once known. I'll show you, I'll show you truly what it is to stand on the belief that I was meant to usher this world to greater prosperity!" _Those words he ushered... he felt them to be true, but where should he search? In this lonely scrape of a campus? What did that moment brought on him that gave that sense of power? A power that he had suddenly forgotten about. What are the right questions that he needs to search for so that he might acquire the answer? "_Unlike you I won't squander my gift! I'll built a future where no suffering comes to the little guy!" _

There... something withing that sentence gave him a sense of pride, a sense of power. Through this void of thought, loom and desperation. There finally seemed to be a glaring light at the end of it. Something that revitalized his sense of want. Through the past semester, through the clinging denial, through the inferiority. Through everything his conniving manner has caused. "_I'll ascend to my birthright! I'll give it everything I got, Snow! I won't let a foolish coward like you, who's afraid to accept his ability, who's afraid to accept the gift of his rule, to beat me at this game that I worked so hard to win!? Mark my words Jacob Connor!!" _He had the authority to make a change of the world, this is why he was gifted with this power, and why he had ascended to sit in a throne of which the world could recognize. He knew it, from the bottom of his heart that some good could come from wanting to take this power, and to bring down all that negativity. 
_
_
_*"I WILL BECOME KING!!"*
_


*"And I'll do it... with a smile on my face." *​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 3, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Blast From The Future 3 The Lost Coffee*

"Not sure." He responded as the walked up the street. "All I really know is that they serve coffee here. That's what cafes usually serve, right? I've never really been out eating before myself, I usually only ate home cooked meals. After I left home, it was anything I could get my hands on." He remarked offhandedly. Thinking about it, it probably did sound a bit weird to someone who didn't quite understand his living situation what he meant by that, but it had already said it, so he might as well just roll with it. "My old home, that is. It was a nice place, but a bit too stuffy if you ask me, plus it was out in the middle of who knows where so it wasn't like I could order much of anything that came from a store." 

It was a bit dishonest perhaps in what it tried to imply about his upbringing, though not really a lie at all in the end. Still, a sense of vague guilt had come over him upon saying that statement, especially since Hope seemed like a pretty cool person.

Without taking much time to think about his thoughts, he continued to speak. "Whatever's there though, I'll spot the bill." For a moment it seemed as if she was going to object to doing so, but he quickly quelled her thoughts. "It's no problem, I have plenty of cash from working over the break. When you're on your own you have to make a living somehow, right?" He laughed to himself a bit, it was honestly a nice feeling having money to spend. 

It's not like he had to worry about needing more any time soon considering the school provided them with all the essentials they'd need to cover basic living. That meant he could spend it on pretty much anything he wanted, like one of those fidget spinner things he's heard so much about.

Turning one last corner, they had reached their destination; Midsummer Night's Dream. It was a little bit of a mouthful to say, but it did sound fancy. The outside was surrounded will as sorts of intriguing decorum and details, the most eye-catching if which being a note left on the front door. 

'_Midsummer Night's Dream is currently closed until the reopening of the Grand Heroics High to the entire student body, thank you for your patience._' 

"Eh? Not even open yet?"

@Island​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Interesting chat_
It´s the second day of school. The sky is clear, the birds are singing, the sun shining brightly - about 1/1000 of his own shine if you asked Maxwell - and the australian was utterly and completely bored, only with the first years around things weren´t as lively and the few he hanged around the most were busy with something. "Man, what should I do now? Library? GYM? go visit other dormitories?" his mind still trying to process the fight that just the day before, there was a n awesome and exciting activity were various members of the Golden Eagles and the Red Lions had a full on spar with members of the Gray Wolves dormitory. It was ludicrous! He arrived late and thus was not chosen for  the event. Just hearing from other first years what happened was enough to make him feel excited and yet here he was, he lost his chance of showing off and had nothing else to do now.

"Clubs aren´t having activities today..." yeah, even though he ended up not joining any club, it was well known around school that he would often go and help with practice of the volleyball, basketball and soccer clubs. A few times the track team used him as a way to motivate other first years as well so he was fairly occupied while having fun. But not today, there weren´t even enough people to pull some cool prank and starting another fight like in his first day during the first semester seemed to be something that the viceprincipal would not look with good eyes at. Not that he cared, but he didn´t want to get an earful right now.

As Maxwell walks around campus wondering what to do, a small talk between two guys reaches his ears and ends up catching his attention.

"Hahaha! You for real?"

"Yes, yes. I also couldn´t believe it when I heard it. That oddball is making a club of his own!"

"Well, can´t blame him. Sounds like the kind of thing I would do if I wnated to make friends, the poor thing."

Of course, they were laughing, whoever was the person they were talking about was probably someone witha good lack of social skills or something. Those were the kind of people that highschoolers used to look down on the most. Hearing this Maxwell simply smiled while ignoring the tone of the two students. He was not the kind of guy to get mad over insults or badmouthing, indeed he probably hasn´t gotten mad in his sixteen years of life, not even once. Still, he wanted some good ol' info and he would get it the good ol' way.

"Yo peeps!! Let me in on this I'm hearin' 'bout a new club will ya?"

His sudden voice startled the two first years as they perfectly knew who it belonged to. Maxwell Chase, a bona fide troublemaker and probably the biggest prankster in GHH, only the headmistress knows why she hasn´t expelled that little punk from school after how he went overboard with his pranks during Halloween; the goddamn vampire didn´t win the event back then but sure he gave hell to most of the participants. Add to it how he skips classes or arrives late and the guy was a perfect example of someone you didn´t want to corrupt other students. Odd case, he still managed to pull out grades decent enough to keep his scholarship. 

And now that very character was in front of them asking for information about their little chitchat.

"W-what do you want?"
-------------------------------------
"Self improvement club, huh? Sounds like fun!!!"

He said while a couple of beaten up students were tring to stand up behind him. To ve honest he didn´t have to do that, indeed  it was completely unnecessary but considering he watched it last night in a cartoon, he had to try it.

"Hahaha!! Let'z go see dis Deprimeum guy!"
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Michael Young/Blake Ackerman
Interlude
*​Michael stood in front of his dorm room door, his hand around the doorknob. As he heard the sounds of rummaging, he correctly deduced that his roommate Blake had already arrived before him and, by the sound of it, was in the middle of rearranging the room's interior. _"I hope he doesn't break something. I really don't wanna have to go explain to the faculty the reason why there's a wall missing . . . " _

Blake wiped his brow as he lied down on his mattress, throwing his pillow across the room in frustration. He had been setting up his supplies and clothing for well over an hour at that point and he was only half finished. Several outfits littered the bed and even the floor. He sighed to himself; he forgot how far he needed to travel to reach his dorm room. _"Perhaps I should have packed a little lighter,"_ he thought as his mind flashed back to him carrying over ten suitcases up a flight of stairs. _"I should've just let Gunther carry all of this to my room. Might have made me look a bit snobbish, but at least I wouldn't have risked a heart attack on my way here."_ 

Blake threw another random object in reach. His foul mood was palpable as he thought back to his vacation with his parents. Of course, his mother, Emera, asked him the stock questions on school; how his studies were doing, if he made any friends, etc. He mostly gave standard answers to them, mostly speaking good things about the people he met there, making special note to Michael specifically.

Then, out of nowhere, the subject of romance came up as Blake's father, Deidrick, asked in jest if he found a girlfriend. Of course, Blake denied such a thing as his father predicted. Truth be told, he wasn't much interested in a relationship at that point in time for his own reasons, not the least of which being due to him being sure his mother would reject her and attempt to arrange a girlfriend for him; he wasn't willing to subject any nice girl (and most vile ones) to any of that. 

Of course, since his Emera was within earshot of the conversation, things had to go completely off the rails, with her making the outright absurd accusation that he was in fact hiding someone from her; as if he would be cowardly enough to hide a girlfriend from his mother out of fear. Her accusations became even more outrageous, with her insinuating that the girlfriend he hid may actually be a boyfriend, that he was keeping him a secret out of embarrassment, and that he's only doing it to spite her, a remark that even elicited an embarrassed, almost angry response from Deidrick. 

It was at this point that Blake decided to take his company elsewhere, his father being the only reason he didn't flip the table and start swearing Emera's mother tongue. It was at that moment when he remembered why he always hated talks with her; she was suffocatingly controlling, going haywire unless she knows and controls everything in his life, and is so self-centered, she would accuse her own family of commiting murder if she could find a way to make the following chaos all about her. He didn't say a word to his mother for the rest of his vacation, favoring to stay outside or in his room whenever possible. 

Trying to keep his head cool, he looked at his phone as he cycled through his contacts. He remembered that he hadn't called Michael to check if he arrived. He doubted there was much point now considering the time, but he decided to call anyways, just to make sure. He heard the telltale ring of Michael's phone on the other side of the room. "Come in." Michael opened the door as he saw what appeared to be a massive mess of clothing on Blake's half of the room, a sight he didn't remember ever seeing before. "Uh, you need some help?" Blake simply shrugged. "As long as I handle the suits." Michael helped Blake up as they began to turn their room into a room and not a pigsty.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 5, 2017)

*The Virulence- Ourobouros

Ervine Leathers vs Dmitri Alexandrof
*
@Kenju


Kenju said:


> _*Sparring Match*
> *Dimitri vs Ervine
> Supervisor: Selik Furst AKA Zyklop*_
> _*@Tenma *_
> ...



Ervine came to a stop, skidded to the side, rolled rather clumsily as another projectile ruptured the ground beside him. Shrapnel and smoke blocked his field of view as he scrambled back to his feet, before another explosion threw him right back down.

Yeah, all according to plan.

But that bastard's- Dmitri or some other russian name-  attitude was starting to irritate him. Floating up there with tbat ridiculous looking scrap metal bird, gloating that his elevated position literally allowed him to look down on his foe. _Smug, pretentious little shit, eh? Well, we'll see who gets the last laugh. _Well, at least his little friend Dmitri here seemed to believe him a close combat specialist, as he had hoped. Truth be told, if this came down to a melee while the Bastard and Hela were occupied with the russkie's metal parrot, he wouldn't have much of a chance.

Plainly put, while this Dmitri here was hardly someone Ervine would consider 'experienced', he _had _underwent some measure of professional training, underwent an internship with a pro hero, probblt fought a few battles against actual opponents, not just pitiful little shmucks Ervine remembered knocking the teeth out of before locking them into the auditorium back in middle school. In terms of aptitude and experience he was plainly below Dmitri. So, in Ervine's mind, this was going to have to come down to a battle of quirks. Them being both manipulator types played into this advantage- if against a close combatant or an emittor, Ervine had little doubt he'd lose the fight. But this was going to come down to the strength of their creations.

And in that regard Ervine's lack of combat experience was irrelevant to his mastery of alchemy.

Still, the green-haired shit's constant nagging about how his plan failed threatened to annoy Ervine into letting the game up.

"The Setter! That is the position where the player sets ups the perfect position to where his teammate can spike the ball!"

Between the thick russian accent, the ridiculous colour choice and the arrogant sports metaphors, Ervine decided he was glad this little fucker wasn't a Gray Wolf. He threw himself to the side, barely blocking avoiding getting blown off the ring as he blocked the shrapnel with the Devil's Hands. He looked up to find another projectile about to strike him dead on- this time he was forced to catch it directly with the his deformed hands. The Devil's Hands were durable and tough enough to block knife blows, but a cannonall was clearly another matter altogether, and it didn't do much to prevent the impact from blowing him ten feet back onto his ass.

_Man, that hurt like hell. _Ervine staggered to his feet. Initially, Dmitri had seemed cautious as to whether this was a ploy enough to have some attention placed elsewhere- another fruit of his greater experience- but now, it seemed he had gotten the shit kicked out of him enough that his opponent was convinced he was just helpless. So he raised an arm, almost as though in surrender- though his next words would prove his intentions otherwise.

"Oi, you got the ability to manipulate metal nd you choose to make a bird? You kidding me?"

Throgh the smoke he couldn't quite tell if Dmitri took offense, but it woild appear the statement at least momentarily became tbe object of his attention. In short, he had an opening.

_Now.
_
As another cannomball was aboutto be launched his way, the Bastard- the oversized chainsaw of bone and flesh, plunged through the right wing of Dmitri's creation, shredding through the metal and ripping the appendage apart. Ervine had little doubt it could be reformed as easily as the bird was created to begin with, but for now, Dmitri fell.

He had to give credit to that pompous twat- even as he fell he managed to lob off several more projectiles in Ervine's direction. But a second artefact dipped from the sky between the two- Heloderma, an vaguely seahorse-like...thing of obsidian and glowing lights- launched forth a spray of glowing pyroclastic material, which neutralized the projectiles.

Ervine closed in rapidly, while signaling the Bastard to do the same. With actual training on his side Dmitri could have easily handled Ervine's brutish charge, but having been taken by surprise and prioritizing the two more dangerous elements, Ervine found his opening to grip onto Dmitri's colour-coded jacket in those wrinkled, claw-like hands. And that was the only opening he needed.

Electricity. Sparks and smoke. The jacket twisted, as though resisting, a shrill screech emmitting as it warped as though it was screaming. Mr Furst stroke his chin, appearing to understand thr nature of Ervine's quirk- he wasn't sure if his adversary did. The coat was now a spiked straightjacket, the zipper turned into interlocking fangs. It locked Dmitri's arms in place, while ever threatening as it tightened to suffocate him. But while it immobilized Dmitri's upper body, Ervine registered didn't do anything about his legs as the green kid kicked him across the face.

Even as he skidded across the ground- Hela, overconcerned as always, rushed to his aid- he couldn't help but crack a grin. Getting the better of arrogant bastards never did fail to have him all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Réunion Inconnue*

He was going nowhere fast with his plan, and the trip was ridden atop mismanaged tracks and ruined upholstery seating. He had been at this for hours upon hours and to no avail, not even so much as a side glance, nothing in the slightest in the way of acknowledgement from the people around him. 

"It would only take a moment...of your time...just a moment...e-excuse me...pardon me..." It all felt so hopeless, so very hopeless, without the slightest chance for a change in this scenario. Was this simply fate, something out of his control, designed so to make him suffer without end? He realized he was far from being what anyone could call an especially mediocre human being, but he had to make the effort somewhere to reach that point. He could, of course, understand why life had railed against him so hard before, but here was trying his best to move forward as a person. In the very least, could it possible for him to have the slightest leanance? It didn't have to be much at all, no, even someone looking towards him for a mere second, a visual cue of sorts, something to communicate that his words were actually reaching someone, anyone. Even if they chose not to listen, to ignore his message and move along as if they never even heard of him, that would be enough. At least then he would know he was someone that could be paid attention too. At least then he could have the ease of having obtained some level of reality, of physical presence among the student body. That's all he wanted at this point, that one simple thing. Acknowledgement.

"Oi, Deprimeun!" A loud voice called out. The student body shifted their gaze towards a certain direction. A blue haired figure came rushing down the hall like a barrelling rocket, footsteps seeming to cause earthquakes with every meeting it has with the ground. "Where are ya, man!?" His pace shot him past Deprimeun, causing his flyers to fly right out if his hands as he fell to the ground directly on his posterior. Soon the flyers filled the hall like cloud suspended in the air before they came falling to the ground, landing all over the place.

"O-o-ow..." His mumbled as the pain the from his fall caught up with him. Not long after that, a series of question followed into his mind. 'Who was looking for him?' They seemed like they were in a hurry, but why were they so energetic to the point of running through the halls, which he was pretty sure was against school rules. What exactly was going on?

@luffy no haki​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2017)

*Maxwell*
*Club,club,club I*
He wasn´t completely sure about what it was, he totally felt like he just hit something but it didn´t even cross his mind to turn back and look, most likely it was a person, but still no one gets hurt from a small fall on their butts right? Moving his head from side to side, Maxwell tries to find a guy whose name he only knew today and obviously he had not even a damned idea of how this person looked like. "C´mmon man, ya really not here?" he says after a few seconds calling for him. Turning around a bit disappointed by not finding his target as soon as he wanted, Max simply starts to walk back the same way he came from.

"huh? Wazz that?"

A piece of paper lying under his foot calls his attention as well as the kid lying around amid all the mess. He was shorter than him, had white hair and his eyes had an odd color. The first thing that came to his mind was that the kid on the floor was probably one huge mess"Hahah, dis is yers right?" he asked with a big smile, the same refreshing one he always uses no matter the situation"Ya shouldn´t put 'em on tha floor pal, ya know? someone may step on 'em" curious eyes were glancing fervently at the strange interaction. On one hand, some of them finally noticing that there was a guy with a bunch of flyers in the hall, some others annoyed by Maxwell´s abrupt arrival and a few more wondering what the trouble maker wanted. After all, he didn´t seem like the kind to hang around Deprimeun. 

However, there wasn´t anyone more curious than Max himself when he finally realized what was written on those papers.

"Hey, hey!! Are ya perhaps dis Deprimeun dude?"

As for Deprimeun, he was looking at Maxwell oddly as well. He didn´t really know what to say in front of this guy who seemed too lively for his comfort "Y-yeah... t-that would be me." the words he ushered were losing strength as he spoke but nonetheless, that was enough for Max to display an even bigger smile"Hahahah, great!!MahnameisMaxwellChase, yacancallmeMaxorSplendid!!IwannajointhaclubohandalsoWhatchadoin'? Handin'outdese?Seemslikeit's notgoingtoowell,needsomehelp? I´msuredeywon'trejectsumthin'fromdeirallmightyandawesomeherohere." whatever he could be saying he was sure that Deprimeun was understanding it all...maybe.

"So whatcha say?"​@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2017)

Daedalus
[Richard and Troya]

Since God’s Eye mysterious disappearance, to say some of the students were on edge was an understatement. Castillo made a name for himself as a no nonsense teacher since the orientation and knowing that he’d be in charge for this semester was kind unnerving. Troya could already feel bubbles boiling in her stomach from nervousness. She had her habits and most of them were... violent habits, but that was because her dear peers wanted to roll up. It was her duty to her pride to knock them back down and if a couple of their teeth go missing, then so be it. However, that type of attitude wasn’t something Castilo was going to be willing to deal with. God’s Eye barely tolerated it.

So, when she opened the door to what was once God’s Eye office she felt as a prisoner waiting for her executioner. 

“Troya, it’s nice to finally get to acquainted.” Richard voice was warm and inviting, but even a lion could appear cuddly under the right circumstances, “Please take a seat, let me clean up my desk and I’ll get right to you.”

When he motioned for her to sit, she took an opportunity to look at his desk. A bunch of manila folders lined his desk, each one either around the same size or slightly bigger with more stuff in it. If she squinted her eyes hard enough, she could have saw the words that lined the documents inside. Although, by time she sat down he had them all tucked away except for one. Richard had his arms out in front with his fingers interlocked, a professional smile decorated his face. This man truthfully unnerved her. Castilo always kept to himself, even when he did interact with students there was an invisible wall that kept people at bay. The feeling was still there even as she was sitting right in front of him with the desk separating them. She felt as though she was miles away or more so, he was leagues above her.

“That’s a nice perfume.” He started crushing the silence that had formed between them in a surprising manner,, “Vanilla orchid is such a nice scent, but it mixes terribly with your cologne.”

Perfume? She didn’t put any perfume on before she left. Troya took a moment to sniff her wrist and clothes, the faintest of whiffs of vanilla had linger on her. That was when it finally hit her,the vanilla came from Zia. She always wore perfume and it always rubbed off on Troya’s things, especially when they hugged. She couldn’t help the small smile that spread across her face when she thought of the girl.

“I don’t usually wear perfume, but thanks, I’ll keep that as a note.” Troya nodded, she had relaxed a bit, the thought of getting this over with so she could hang out with Zia had slowly dominated her mind. Richard nodded his head as he leaned back against his chair, the silence slowly growing between them yet again.

Though he didn’t say anything, each passing second when he didn’t speak or look at her felt like pure hell. If she was in trouble for something, she could simply refute it and be done. She hasn’t done anything this semester…yet… And if it was about her grades she kept them up and was good at all solo activities.

The sound of the ticking clock was like a knife edging off her life and her sanity.

Say something.

Rebuke her.

Something anything---
​​“You might be wondering why I called you here.” Richard began as he turned his chair back to her, “I wish to talk about your actions last semester.”

Troya felt her heart slam in her chest, last semester wasn’t her greatest and everyone knew it. The look on her face probably told him all her reservation about last semester.  She as a wild beast a couple of months ago, but now, she would like to believe that she had gotten better.

“I don’t think I need to go through all the things that were infractions of the school’s policies.” Richard tone was cold and the way he talked made her feel small. Next to the bubbling nervousness she felt something else. Something closer to frustration…

“I won’t deny that you have an amazing track record, Magnus.” Richard motioned over to the only manila folder that was left on his table, “You have good grades, strong test scores, high marks in mock exams. It seems that any sort of environment or challenge that would ask you distinguish yourself will cause you to shine brighter. It is an admirable quality.”

“However, I’m not entirely interested in keeping a wild mare in school.”

Her heart sunk in a pool of hot lava as her head shot up and she saw his bright golden eyes stare down at her. She could swear that if it wasn’t for his position that he would be smirking and it made her blood boil even more. Troya unknowingly locked her jaw and stared back at him with the ferocity of a thousand burning flames, but with a slight turn of his head, it brushed past him.

“I was thinking of a punishment that would benefit someone like you, and I think volunteer services will do the job. ” Richard nodded his head, “It’ll give you time to reflect on your actions and working with people in need should help put into perspective what it means to be a student of Grand Heroics High.”​


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2017)

Daedalus
[Richard and Troya]

_“W-what the hell?” _The words unconsciously fell out of her mouth

It wasn’t registering. The words made it to her ear and then got jumbled up in her brain. Volunteer services, as in she had to figure out how to fit an extra activity into her schedule based on Castillo’s opinion. She had a strict schedule to abide by to keep herself in top form. She woke up at 4 to run on the tracks and practice her quirk. She reviewed class material at 6, so she could always be prepared.The rest of the day was dedicated to class and even if he said she’ll go straight after, she went to the gym after class and studied with Zia in the afternoon. There was no way! Absolutely no way she could do this!

_*“I can’t!” *_She refused her hands slammed on the table earning no reaction from Castilo, “What about my schedule? There’s no way I can still be on top if I do this!”

Castilo shook his head, “This _*isn’t *_about your position as a top student, Troya. The simple fact that you can’t see that is concerning. This is about you learning what it means to care for others and understanding that’s a part of being a hero.”

What it means to be a hero? Troya gritted her teeth, it was like he was making fun of her. In this school of freaks and geeks, the meaning of hero was blurred. There were people here to get rich or even richer, there were people here who wanted an easy life and to be supported by the government for bearing the title of “hero”. This was complete bullshit!  Being a hero! Caring for others! Bullshit! The only person she needed to care for was herself as she took the path to being number one.

So, she let the words seep out of her mouth like venom from a snake’s fangs, “Bullshit, that hero must care stuff is cliche shit. Oh and did I mention it’s complete bullshit?” Troya cursed and for a second her pride swelled in response to Castilo firm stare, “All that matters is being number one! Everyone in here knows that! Everyone is here trying to stand out and ! And if you are singling me out for trying to be number one, I’m gonna call bullshit! Because there are like 500 other motherfuckers in this fucking school that don’t know what it means to be a true hero!”

His stare dropped, “I know this… That is why my focus is to try to save the students from themselves and remind them what a true hero is.”

There was that bullshit again! True hero! Hero this, hero that! It was really pissing her off!

“Troya, trust in me when I say this—“His voice was low but he met her angry gaze with a self-assured one, “But I believe that you will benefit most from this opportunity, and I’m willing to work with you to make sure you stay on the path you set for yourself. However, for that to happen you need to trust me.”

“What the hell trust have to do with it?” Troya countered, “No one fucking cares about being a ‘_*hero*_’, if I save people I can be the best. That’s all people are, a quota to be met.”

“Is that how you interpret God’s Eyes words? That people are just a number to rack up. You are truthfully disillusioned Maguson.”

“No more so than the rest of these fuck up that’s here.”

Richard let out a sigh, God’s Eye had taken the time to deal with this person. Such a foolish woman, although he was a fool for this too. However, unlike God’s Eye, he didn’t have patience. She’ll do what he’ll say even if he had to break her arm to do it. And that what he was going to do. Richard reached for the phone that was desk, he could feel her eyes follow his hands as he dialed a number.

The slight gasp that she let out as she realized the number he was dialing. He place the phone on speaker and let the ring fill the room. 
_“The he---“_

_“Hello? Maguson residence, how can I help you.”_

“Mrs.Maguson, hello, my name is Richard Castilo and I am here to call you about your child Troya Maguson.”

Troya heart stopped as Richard looked up at Troya, “I would like to talk about Troya’s full ride scholarship.”​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Les Problèmes Rencontrent Les Problèmes*


It seemed as though the fall had caused some severe cranial damage despite what the initial diagnosis of the injury would suggest, being a only a small pain in his derriere at his thought. Perhaps the blow struck his spine in such a way it traveled upwards like a test if strength machine, ringing his brain like a bell and causing information following into it to to become slowed and blurred. He would more than likely have to visit the nurse's officer to be checked out, simply trying to understand what this person had even just said had proved be too much for him in his current state. As if his words had followed out of his mouth without any separative tissue, creating a homogenous elongated sound that couldn't not be deciphered. 

He really had no idea what this person had just said. An uncomfortable feeling grew inside his chest and spread across his frame as the blue haired boy stared down at him with a wide smile from ear to ear. His heart's pace had risen to a that of a peregrine falcon's flight, ready to take off from his chest to escaping the stress of this situation. Somehow, this boy knew him, at least his name, and was making a point to address him personally with a certain expectant glee, but he had no idea who this boy was or what he wanted with him. He didn't seem mad or upset with him, quite the opposite, and that was what worried him the most. There was an undeniable stress about the uncertainty of this entire situation he was failing to handle and the longer he sat in shock the more it would grow. 

In reality, it had only been a few seconds since the boy spoke, but each one of those seconds felt stretched out on a wringer. He had no idea what he was supposed to do in this kind of situation, he had no experience, no prior point of understanding for such a person addressing him. He needed to find a way out of this problematic state of affairs. He needed to find out exactly what this kid wanted first, if he could manage that, then maybe he could find an out. He needed to hear properly what he was saying even before that, to find out what exactly he was after. He would have to have to do something drastic, something he'd never thought he would ever have to do, something he feared with all his heart doing.

"Uhh..." He muttered in a low tone as he seemed to shrink into himself. "Could you...repeat that?"

As a member of the Lepire family lineage, one was expected to do everything with expertise and proficiency, even down to the smallest action such as breathing or enunciation. To have to ask someone to repeat themselves showed a clear lack of attention on their part, a lack of clarity, of respect, of awareness. This was unacceptable behavior to be sure, but if he was to hope to get out of this situation without suffering from a heart implosion, he would have to, just this once, break that very rule.

Without missing a beat, the masked child seemed as though he was going to say thing, more than likely in a loud and cheery voice, yet the one heard was far from that in the slightest. 

"Oi, Shitbag!" Roared from across the hall. Eyes turned focus from the two to a figure making their way down the hall. It stomped down the hallway with a furious aura seeping from it, making a near constricting atmosphere fill the hall. Students pared out of the way of the being, taking the form a rough looking teen with a height that seemed to rival a great old. His scowl seemed to physically force Deprimeun to be pushed away from him as he scooted backwards from him. His heart quickly sank into an endless pit inside his own person the teen found himself standing above him with a imposing form, fist formed at the side of his person. 

Glaring down at him, the teen's eyes seemed to dialate like a hunter who had made his choice of prey. 

"What's the big idea making moves on my girl, huh?" His snarling voice sent shivers down Deprimeun's spine. What was he talking about, and where did all these people keep coming from? What was it about him that drew all these people near all of a sudden? His chest felt as if it would pop any second under all this pressure, and his mind seemed to flicker in a short circuit from the overload of processing all of stress.  Soon, his words would being to match those of the boy next to him, but he couldn't afford that now, unlike the masked teen, the one in front of him seemed far from the friendly type. It would take all his mental focus, but he couldn't afford to misspeak now of all times.

"W-What do you mean?" He managed to questioned, though this simply seemed to annoy the teen even more, stomping his foot down in sheer aggression.

"I'm talking about you trying to force my girl into your creepy little bullshit club. Don't play dumb with me, asshole!" Fire almost spraying from his maw as he snapped at Deprimeun. "Shady guys like you ain't nothin but trouble!"

Shady? While he would agree he was a lot of awful, disgusting things, shady wasn't a word that he normally would think to be associated with himself. From his entire memory, he couldn't really think of anything he had in particular that would be considered shady. Disgraceful? Of course. Pathetic? Constantly. Shady? That was very much a new one. 

Wait...did he mention a girl? A girl...like the one he offered the flyer too! If it was...well, it didn't help the situation much, but it at least added some semblance of sense to the situation. The furious boy stomped his foot once more, seeming to shake the earth down to the mantel.

"Only a complete and total dumbass would want to join a club run by you!"

@luffy no haki​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Club,club,club II_

"Uhh..." He muttered in a low tone as he seemed to shrink into himself. "Could you...repeat that?"

Hahahah,well, what can I say? It seems dat I finally found tha guy i waz lookin' for!! At first glace he looks like, ya know, weird? hahah but he doesn´t seem ta be a bad kid. Woulda like 'im ta speak louder tho...and ta hear better, he looks kinda intimidated by mah presence but, who wouldn't? Havin' in front of ya the most awesome, best of the best, unique and unparalelled Splendid would cause dat sometimes. Indeed if I didn´t knew it's me I wouldn´t be able ta look at a mirror due to how bright mah existence is.

"I was sayin' d-"
*
"Oi, Shitbag!"*

Wah, that was one loud fella ova there. He simply came and started ta shout 'bout his girlfriend or sumthin', seemed like a boring speech so didn't care at all bat it was kinda weird dat Deprimeun wasn't saying anythin' at all, well he spoke but, ya see, he looked more confused than with tha intention of shuttin' up tha loud fella. And then I got a wondaful idea!

"Take it eazy, pal! Chill, chill!!"

I said as I pulled down his pants from behind exposin' his underwear, which actually was fairly cool! Where tha heck do I find dose Pac-man boxers?! There´s a lot of nice merchandise I just can´t seem to get somehow, completely unfair don'tcha think? 

The people in tha hall started to laugh, seems dat mah secret move ha dtha desire effect.He is not laughin' tho, Deprimeun neither.*"Chase, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING, ASSHOLE?!"* weird, seem like he didn´t like tha joke."Hahah c'mmon, whatcha ashamed fer? yer underwear looks cool!!" I said while passing mah arm 'round his shoulder as he was pulling up his pants."Just relax man, and read dis flyer fer me will ya? Mah pal here is-" but I got interrupted again, he has no manners or what?

*"Like I will read some crap made by this little piece of-"*

It seems like he wouldn't cooperate easily so I simply stuffed his mouth with a couple of flyers - one of 'em was tha one I was stepping on before by the way- and shut 'im "Just read it, I´m sure ya and yer girlfriend would find it more interestin' than, who knows, SMOKIN' BEHIND THA LIBRARY" I say that completely and utterly with pure intentions, but he seemed ta get a bit nervous here...Let's have some fun then.

*"W-what do you mean?"*

"Nuthin' at all, just sayin' I mean smoking is boring right? more so BEHIND THE LIBRARY. As if ya know, didn't want people ta see ya. But I'm sure ya don´t do that kinda thing, right?" it's not like a hero like mahself would use that kinda info ta blackmail someone, indeed it would go against mah policy but...this was just too fun!

"Or what do ya say, man?"

Looking at Deprimeun for an answer.​

@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Tout Simplement Trop*


This was too much, all too much!

Suddenly the conversation turned from him simply being confronted by overwhelming personalities to a discussion on underwear, to one about smoking, where was this situation even headed!? He didn't know what was going on anymore, his mind was a flurry and his chest a balloon ready to burst.  It felt as though his would be sick right them and there, heart pumping blood faster than he could make use of.

He hadn't the slightest in how this situation could be fixed, not only was there a major incident caused by him, there were plenty of people who would forever connect this event to his club, forever tainting it's reputation! The kid with a mask and flashy personality...it seemed like he was on his side, but his actions made it hard to understand whether he was helping the situation or making it worse, especially given his aggressive demeanor. Having people be humiliated and having their reputations harmed was the last thing we wanted to have happen! He would never wish that on someone! In the end, this entire situation spun out of control because of a misunderstanding, and the problems that would arise from it, too, would be nothing more than a misunderstanding. 

If he could correct it however...

Was that all he had to do? If he could set the record straight about his club...well, at the very least it could quell this person's agression, as well as save face for potential members of his club. If he could just say something...his entire body felt like it was made of glass. He could barely breathe under the mental pressure...but he had to say something, he had to speak up if this situation was to be at all fixed.


"T-The Self-Improvement Club is a c-club anyone is welcome to join..." He managed to speak out. He began to grip the wall next to him, attempting to push himself upward. If he was going to say what he wanted to, he couldn't do so while flat on his posterior. He used his other hand to push himself off the ground as he continued, somewhat louder than before. "...in the name if developing not only into a better hero...but a better person!"

He could feel himself raise up, beginning to stand on his two feet as his speech continued. "M-members can hone their skills and abilities in areas they struggle in...such as studying, training, social interaction, heroic mannerism...and many others they may be struggling in..." His body was beginning to feel lighter than before, as if he had freed himself from his corporeal form. He was at half height as his voice became a little louder than the norm for someone speaking in the halls.

"...just keep putting the effort in...and life can change!" His knees shook like trees in the eye of a hurricane, as though he was about to collapse right there on the spot. Free from the need to push off the ground, his hand clenched into a fist, digging his nails into his own palm. It hurt, but it help him keep focus. 

"Club members are expected to support and aid each other in times of need or to guide one another..." His knees froze. They straighten. They rose. His arms tensed more and more as the kept his steady. He was steady. He was being clear. He would solve this situation peacefully and without  anymore trouble. A feeling bloomed within him, in the pit of his  stomach, a feel he wasn't quite  used to experiencing. Suddenly, a shout. A shout exiting from his mouth he himself didn't notice until it had already exited his mouth.

"That's what heroes are supposed to do anyways!" 
A feeling unlike anything he normally felt like washed over him. Suddenly, he was speaking, really speaking, like leader of a social movement giving a speak, it almost hurt a bit, his chest like it was on fire, but he was speaking! 

"Sign ups always are always welcome, please see any of the club leaders or active members to ask about signing up!" 
He...he did it? 

He did it! 

He _*really*_ did it! 

He managed to speak his mind! 

"Oi, speakin' of dat," The blue haired boy cut in with a smile. "I was wantin' into your club! What da ya say!?"

"Yes, of course!" He had said it before he had even registered what was going on. Had he just invited someone into his club? He did! He did, didn't he? He... actually accomplished something! He did something right for once! He made good! He had actually gotten a member! It was amazing, he was exhausted, even completely energized! His entire body feel like it was cloud suspended in the air!

"Sweet! Oh, by the by, seems ya got a heck of a nosebleed going on." 

"Eh...?" Suddenly, it was only his head that felt light. Then, there was no light at all. He fell down on his face as he passed out. 

Something happened next.

Something which would soon make the front of the student news. It came from Deprimeun soon after he passed out, held and stewed over the course of this situation, born from impossible amounts of stress and concentrated with incredible and sudden vigor, ready to be unleashed. Something fowl, something powerful, something... smelly...

_On the last day before the return of the second and third year classes, am entire hallway, as well as it's occupancies, were engulfed in a cloud of particularly strong hydrogen sulfide gas and mercaptans along side nitrogen, hydrogen, carbon dioxide, methane and oxygen.

Due to the nature of his quirk, preparation where already set in place by Deprimeun's family, providing the school and students with a means of removing the smell rather quickly in the form of multiple sprays, body washing material, and laundromat cleaner. By this time tomorrow, the hall and it's students would be odor-free, but those caught in the blast will forever remember this day as '*The Big Stink*'._

Deprimeun had woken up inside the nurse's office a bit later that very day, mind a blurred and unaware of what had happened.

@luffy no haki​


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2017)

Daedalus
[Richard and Troya]


Troya’s family legacy wasn’t built by quirk users who could clear buildings in a single leap, they couldn’t breath fire, or control the weather, they were normal. Troya’s parents were relatively normal, their parents were relatively normal, but to put it frankly they were an unremarkable bloodline. Her mom could make plants grow one at a time and her dad could warm up his body temperature.  They didn’t use their powers for anything huge or awe inspiring, but perhaps more importantly they were good people. They simply wanted to provide a loving home to Troya who was their pride and joy. The Magnus’ would be content if she wanted to live a normal life or go out and be a hero, no matter what, as long as she was happy they would be proud of her.  Troya was their only child, a boy and a girl, a son and a daughter, whatever life she lived they would watch on as proud parents. 
​​_“Is everything okay?”_ Her mother’s concerned voice made all of Troya’s previous bravado immediately evaporate,_ “Is something wrong with Troya’s scholarship?”_
​​“Ah, yes about that.” Richard’s voice made her head snap up fast, she scanned his face trying to figure out what he may do based on his expression and what she saw was that there was no malice, not even a smug smirk staring back at her. There was a null void prepared to swallow her life whole without a shred of humanity. For a minute the coldness of that void gripped her spine. And with that his golden eyes fell back down to the phone, as if he didn’t see the petrified look on her face.
​​ “There is still a somewhat outstanding balance on Troya’s tuition. We’ve taken the scholarship into consideration. I’m calling today to see how you would like to settle this balance.”
​​Troya felt her mouth go dry. She was on a full ride scholarship, not just because of her academic achievements, but also based on need. Being a normal family in a world of heroes can be tough. Most heroes are paid by their government as they are doing a public service. The government pay these heroes by taxing the public for their public service. Troya getting the full ride wasn’t just a show of strength or a matter of pride, it was the only way she could continue on the path to become the #1 Hero.
​​_“I…How much?_” She could hear her hesitation in her mother’s voice, when it came to money she was always hesitant. _“Does Troya know yet?”_
​​“No, she doesn’t, we let the parents know first as the financial aspect is your responsibility. Troya’s responsibility is to learn how to become a proper hero.”
​​Her mother let out a sigh of release, _“Okay, thank you, then how much is it?”_
​​“Financial aid only covers a little less than half of her tuition. Even if we were to depress the cost to be kind we are looking at a payment of no less than $15,000.” Richard leaned back in his chair, his eyes moved from the phone to Troya’s frozen body. There eyes met and she knew almost instantly that this was a show of true power. He didn’t have to use his quirk to transform instead relying on the tactics of the old world. This was power and Troya realized that now, she realized that Richard being an adult and the acting Principal made it so he held all the cards.
​​“We will need it by the end of this month, if it’s possible, or unfortunately we’ll have to Troya pull out of her classes.”
​​Her mother didn’t waste a second, _“We’ll have the money, please don’t take her out of her classes like that. Just, can you give me a second. Seb! Honey! Sebastian! Babe! Babe!”_
​​The tone of her mother voice was almost warm as it was a cold reminder, her mom only slipped into her slang when she was nervous or uncomfortable.
​​_“If we can’t make a lump sum payments are you guys willing to work with us on a payment plan? We can pay her tuition, don’t worry about that, but it might take a minute.”_ She heard her mother explain, _“Just please, GHH is everything to Troya….”_
​​Richard nodded his head, “Yes, we at GHH pride ourselves with working with parents and guardians on tuition payment. That’s why I’m calling to bring this to your attention. However, I wish to take a second before we discuss this more.”
​​Richard leaned across the table and placed the call on mute. He let the silence grow between them, giving her time to sit and roast on what just happened.
​​“Did you know all the rules you have broken could void your scholarship?’” Richard leaned forward on the table, “People would notice if a full ride scholarship was taken away from a GHH student, it’d make finding another scholarship harder wouldn’t it? It could be a couple months to a few years until you get a new one.”
​​“ I really want to think about the sacrifices that your parents made to get you here.” His words settled in her stomach like stones.
​​That was the thing, she always thought about it. The thought of her parent’s sacrifice is what pushed her to be number one. She wanted to pay them back, she wanted to thank them. All the times they provided for her and made sure she wanted or needed for nothing. New equipment for training, she got it, private tutor, they got her the best one they could afford. The road to GHH was not an easy one. It was one that was paved in hardships, her mom hassling over bills, and her dad working extra shifts to support them.
​​Going to another school wasn’t an option….
​​GHH is what they had sacrificed for, not for her to go somewhere lesser.
​​“We can work together, and I can make sure your ride here is smooth. You may even sail yourself to the top after all.” Richard pulled her back down to reality, “Or I can personally make sure your parent know their sacrifices were wasted on a disrespectful child in need of a rude awakening. ”
​​_“I’ll do it.” _ The answer was quick, if this was considered a battle, then this would been count as a retreat for Troya. The once proud girl that stood in front of him had slouched. The fire that was in her eyes was completely snuffed out. Even the way she spoke was soft and docile, which was the complete opposite of the bite that she came in with. “If you want to make an example out of me, _then I’ll do it._”
​​Although, this was no battle just a natural turn of events. A child was put in a child's place. Richard got up from his seat and closed the distance between them. He placed arm around slumped shoulders as he offered some support from the fall he caused. Richard was not cold, he was just someone that lacked patiences for those that forgot their place. 
​​“I don’t just need an example Troya.” He leaned close as he punctuated his words _“I need a perfect example….”_
​​Troya took a deep breath as she closed her eyes to collect herself. This was her fault. This is what she got for shooting her mouth off like a hotshot. She should have just drifted through GHH,but now, it was too late. If she lost her scholarship, everything she worked hard for, everything she did and ever done to get here… It would be lost...And that wasn’t factoring in what her family would say. 
​​Ah...She was a real idiot.
​​“Then I’ll be a _*perfect *_example.” She tried to recollect herself, her strength, but it was only a fool's composure, “Just...My scholarship---”
​​Richard released her as he sat on the table, “Was never in trouble.”
​​Her face dropped, “Don’t look so shocked now. I would never get in between a student and their education unless I absolutely had to. However, if you want, for authenticity...I could make it disappear.”
​​He wavied his hands like a magician and she shook her head, “Please...No…”
​​Richard smiled as he turned her around, “You should head on out now, you are a busy person aren’t you? If you need, rest a bit, and you can think of this whole mess as a really bad nightmare.”
​​“Just remember though, from now on…”
​​_“You are in my court.”_​
​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 7, 2017)

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
Independence Day

The rough desert wind sneaks into your ear. It whistles and howls, moaning and roaring. A quiet discomfort, you ignore the sound, you find comfort in it. The rough desert wind sneaks into your ear, and it muzzles out the sound of your commanding officer being blown to bits. Independence Day.


An order for retreat is heard.Retreat. How can you turn away and flee while your brothers on the front struggle to hold on to their lives. How can you turn away from them? You scream through the bombardment, you scream and cry until you are heard. They never do hear you because the sound of a nail bomb splitting through their body deafens even your thunderous call. Independence Day


A casualty report arrives and is accompanied by a news article from back home*. One hundred and fifty dead.* _Makayan Army thwarts rebel forces. _*Three heroes among the dead, members of the rescue effort. *_Thousands of those displaced by war saved by valiant heroes. _*They were only eighteen years old. *Independence Day.


Your hand shakes and  the magazine in your hand slips and crashes before it can be loaded into the chamber of your gun. When you awkwardly bend down to grab it you can't help but laugh. This same gun, the one that had effortlessly cut down the lives of dozens of men, now weighs so much. It was light as a needle in the midst of combat. It was light then, and nearly weightless when taking the head off of an armed rebel. That gun, very light in the presence of war, but here, now that war was over; it had gained a tremendous weight. You lament over this, it drills through your mind. Then you remember the rebel fighter. You remember his smooth face, jet black hair, and you remember his age. The hand tremor returns but you find it benign compared to tremor of your heart. You ask yourself how you can be a hero. You know that you will never grasp the gun again. Independence Day.


Distinguished. Exemplary. Heroic. They call you these and several more. It is a twisted parody, bleak and satirical. Murder. Callousness. Monstrosity. You almost compel yourself into correcting them. Nonetheless, you remember duty. The cold medals you grip onto are not why you do it. They were not what drove you to commit murder. Duty was the culprit. Duty whispered into your ears, saying devilish things. Duty has been whispering to you for many years. Like an obedient little girl you listened. You gave the whispers your ear. You gave obedience and it gave you justification. A get of jail free card, a free pass. Duty told you what it meant to be the Immortal Spirit and you listened. Your country comes first and you will kill and die for your country. Independence Day.


You read the letter once more. It is the tenth of many more sessions of reflection. You read the letter once more but the words resonate beautifully as if they were heard for the first time. _Certification approved._ The verdict had come and your future was decided. You dash through the room, juggling a hair dryer with the breast plate of your suit. The hair dryer slips from your fingers and knocks over the tower of medals. You stop yourself from picking them up and reflect. You reluctantly recall the duty that defined you. Duty and honor may as well be dead. You pick up your hair dryer and pack your breast plate with the rest of many more items. The letter glistens as it sits atop your dresser. Duty is dead. You wonder if you will miss it. You wonder if you doubt the decision. Duty was what made you the Immortal Spirit. The twisted jest returns; you now know what it means. It took learning mortality for you to become immortal. You needed to be broken before you could discover spirit. Finally, it is Independence Day.

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Club, club, club III_

"HAHAHAHAH!!!"

The outstanding loud laughter is heard through the halls. The laugh is something many already know but this time arond it really sounded like the person was completely overjoyed. It was a happy scandalous one which called the attention of many students that were undoubtedly waiting for classes to begin, or at least that were waiting for something to do. Eyes glancing now and then towards the two first years walking through; the reasons and expressions on the people looking at them were diverse. Some were just surprised by the outburst of the blue-haired kid, some others were annoyed by the amount of noise coming from him. The other people were, of course, looking at them with curious eyes since it was not everyday that you see someone like Maxwell and Deprimeun walking together.

Some looks were being attracted by the Australian while some others were brought to them by the fart kid; mixed rumors about him were being spread around school, some good ones highlighting the great speech he gave by basically spilling his guts out of his body, others were just about how he caused a mess with a strange gas.

After the incident, it was Max who took the guy to the nurse's office of course not without having a good laugh first and play some little innocent pranks here and there to the ones , he himself was kinda dizzy -he was actually sleeping not too long ago just like the rest-  due to the effect of the gas, which by the way came from his new friend's ass, but it didn´t keep him from doing his stuff.

"K-keep it down, Max. P-people is staring." The 3/4 French kid said warning his new club member that he was making people uncomfirtable though for Max it seemed of little importance."S-sorry pal,it's just that I pfff....hahah" yeah he just couldn´t stop himself, it was almost impossible to talk while laughing like that"It´s just that it wa z great!! Ya simply knocked everyone out with a fart!! Hahahah" Maxwell wasn´t trying to pick on him nor was particularly trying to make the guy feel bad but it was just too hilarious to ignore. A couple dozens of students were knocked out cause of a fart! Who wouldn´t laugh?"I mean , ya would be tha first hero ta subdue villains with yer butt!! Ya could say that they wouldn´t even last a fart and wouldn´t be lying! Hahaha" passing his arm around Deprimeun's shoulders, Maxwell pulls of the guy to walk a bit faster. The club captain didn´t seem too comfortable since the _"Splendid" _didn´t seem to know the meaning of personal space. 

"Hahah, see ya later pal. I've got business in dis one classroom"

He says letting Deprimeun go alone.

"By tha way, nice speech tha other day. You've got that one right." at last sticking out his thumb as signal of a pproval before waving goodbye.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛​"My name is Jacob Connor, the new transfer student from the United States school of heroic G.H.H. It's a pleasure to meet to you all." The moment he finished speaking murmurs began to postulate on the seems of what was originally a silence. The introduction was nothing spectacular, or course it was just Jacob saying his name and studies. But the murmur spoke more of his status as a student in G.H.H, and a place where they were under the supervision of one of the pillars. Jacob without realizing it had entered a place of prejudice and bias. He was either seen as worthy candidate, an impressive student, or beneath them in terms of heroic or knighthood. Of course knighthood and heroics were two sides of the same coin, very little differ from the other, but there was principal behind it all, something the murmurs displayed in the short moments they were voiced. "Thank you, Knight Connor." The voice of Ser Quinn interrupted the students idle chatter. "It's nice to have student hero around, now we can have multiple perspectives of what it means to better the future with acts different than knighthood. I hope you can impart on us some of that heroism, as well as we will do our best to impart our knighthood upon you." Rosy cheeked, Jacob couldn't help but admire Ser Quinn's resolve and demeanor, her visage orbited on his thoughts and such caused the heat of his mien to intensify, the pulse of his heart to grow and his sight to wander elsewhere as to hide his embarrassment. On top of that _She sure was really, really cute..._

"Please take a seat where ever you like Knight Connor." He nodded and proceeded to his seat. "Now then, first I was to say welcome back fellow knights. I hope your winter vacation was as delightful as mine was! I could finally go to the Netherlands and--" Her explanation went on for a bit, her manner of expressing her joy was subtle, yet enriched with detail. Though you could tell she was soft-spoken by mere extension of her tone, she seemed genuine, there was no mask behind her personality. A lover of life indeed. "But enough of that. Perhaps at lunch we can get together and talk about our winters. However, right now we need to get somethings out of the way." A breath escaped her and all the students, almost instinctively stood up from their seats. Jacob, confused, just looked around turning his head everywhere and fumbling as he stood from his chair. "Since you're new here Knight Connor, I'll explain at least the basic. Every semester we have an aptitude test. The fist semester is a written test, one of which was one of your requirements to do when you applied to our school. One, I might say, you passed quite extraordinarily." A nervous laughter escaped him again... What the hell was her spell? Jacob couldn't remain calm around her... Was this her quirk? 

"However, in the five months from August to December... we indulge in multiple programs to advance our students physical performance. This year, we test the result of their swordsmanship, their quirk application and the such. You, Knight Connor, aren't exempt from this either, I'm afraid." A chill began to run down Jacob's spine, as the stares of the student began to dawn on him, he suddenly felt like a mouse on the lions den. Like if every student here wanted to test out the new meat they were provided with. "This is done through a mock battle. Knights, meet in the school's _Batey_. Knight Connor, you'll come with me. We need to assign a few things before we commence. In the mean time. Knight Von Ilya Quinn." A girl of blonde hair and similar bright crimson eyes stood forwards "Are you gonna put in charge of the class again, Ser Quinn?" Ser Quinn responded with a smile and clap of her hands, as if begging. Knight Ilya Quinn... Their names... A sigh was delivered right after a distant glare by this blonde knight. "Alright, let's head to the Batey! We're doing the usual routine until the transfer hero join us." The students began their march, as she turned to Jacob and said "Good to have you around! I look forward to see what you bring to the table!" Jacob waved a friendly good-bye as she left and followed Ser Quinn to their next destination.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 10, 2017)

Daniel - A Morning Swim​
Daniel jogged along the wooded path, a fairly normal part of his morning routine.  He had something different in mind today though.  He noted the chill in the air as he jogged, February in California was not what he expected it to be though it was still warmer than his home in Nebraska by a great deal.

His jog quickly brought him to the morning's destination, the lake buried within the woods.  He was aware of it mostly by rumor, he knew that it hosted a number of parties in warmer weather, and some students prefer to swim here.  He personally preferred pools but this was better for what he had in mind today.

He dropped his bag a short distance from the shore, triple checking that it had towels and warmers.  Officially safe swim time in this sort of temperature was "none" though he was fairly confident he'd be fine for a few minutes but surviving hypothermia wasn't his planned test for today.  Once assured he stripped down to his speedo and waded into the shockingly cold water.

Extremities immediately went numb, the body's reaction to the cold was to shutdown bloodflow and try to conserve core body heat.  Cells would actually be preserved by the cold so this was a doubly efficient method for survival.  He took shallow breaths as he waded out, not wanting to bring more cool air in than he had to.  Once he was waste deep he ducked down and started swimming.

He didn't often swim, while it was excellent exercise with the way it added resistance to movements he could replicate most of the advantages on land and it was harder to target what he was trying to do in water.  But he did admit it was a touch freeing, a sort of flight that only a few with blessed quirks were able to really experience.  It was more freeing when the body wasn't sending out red alerts from temperature though.

Mentally he encouraged the blood to pump a little harder, the added warmth relaxing the body a touch.  It was a strictly temporary measure, he lacked the body fat to really isolate against cold water for long, but relaxing allowed his senses to reach out more than he would have otherwise been able to.

Life was all around us, most people don't really realize it because they lack the ability to perceive such things, but the air was quite literally swarming with life.  In the water it was hundreds of times as dense.  Bacteria, mostly, though likely other larger and more complicated things lived in the lake.  He was used to the constant buzz against his senses, he had long since learned to filter it out as background noise.  But today he focused a little more on it.

The barrage of information was too much to isolate.  Mostly different bacteria specialized for different things.  One could probably make a whole life out of studying the lake and categorizing the adaptions of this microcosm.  That was not the life he wanted however.  With one last deep breath he allowed himself to sink below the surface.

More red alerts went off as his head entered the water, he ignored them, it would only be for a moment.  He clasped his hands together, feeling the aura of bacteria shrink to a small sheet.  Then, with a mental command, he pushed on them.

In response there was a brief rush, and then a moment later between his hands was only pure water.  It was a strange sensation, almost as numbing as the cold, to see it.  He carefully pulled his hands apart, slowly expanding the space, until they reached his limit and life rushed in to fill the void between the hands.

He tried again, this time cupping them slightly.  With care he expanded them until he was holding a ball of pure water between them.  It wasn't much, he couldn't bring his hands very far apart lest he pop this balloon of clean water, but it was different than how he normally used his quirk.  And clearly he needed to be different.

He pushed off and swam up, lungs eagerly drinking in the air while his mind considered things.  Hundreds of tests leapt to mind.  But at the same time the stiffness of his limbs was starting to overcome the warmth of flesh blood.  With only a moment of regret he swam for the shore.  Proof of concept was enough for today, he would build on this later, when he didn't have to worry about freezing to death.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2017)

_
Daedalus [End]
[Zia]

They say myths help explain the past.

They help people of the future understand the cultures and beliefs of yesterday. What would be considered a hero back then? What would love look like and things of that nature? Wild fascinating tales created by the people of the old world that radiated deeply with the people of today. One of those tales that always peaked her interest was Icarus. The foolish boy that flew too close to the sun and the father that warnings fell on deaf ears. . Even to this day that story radiated with so many, that the influence could still be seen to this day.  The car ride home made her mind wander to the over confident boy and his wings, and wonder was it truthfully his fault. Maybe there were more factors than one would believe.

Daedalus was just as guilty as his foolish son. 

“You are quite Milady.” Her drivers voice anchored her back to reality, she met with sharp dark brown eyes looking back at her in the mirror. Most people, if not all, would fear such a serious glare. Although, she knew how warm and kind those serious eyes were, and how much behind that serious tone was an awkward nerd. “Is everything alright?”

Zia nodded her head as she looked back outside to the blurring world, “Nothing, thinking about class today. We had a section on myths and my teacher talked about Icarus.”

The driver looked back on the road, “Yeah, but it has to be important for you to be thinking of that young miss.”

“I didn’t think Icarus was fully at fault.” Zia explained, “Yeah he got confident, but if we think about it, Daedalus was at fault he played into fates hands.”

“Fates hands?”

Zia leaned back into her seat as she took a deep breath, the driver smiled as he got ready for an ear full, “Daedalus was so proud of his art that once he thought someone was getting slightly better than him, he threw him off the cliff. This gets him banished, but does he stop to consider his actions and his beloved inventions. Nope!”

“He was banished, because murder bad guys.”

The driver couldn’t help but laugh, “Young miss!”

“Sulfur, no laughing, I’m serious!” Zia retorted at Sulfur, but even she laughed at how she was phrasing things, “He gets banished and then he knows that the Queen is under a spell to want to fuck a bull—“_

“Words my lady.” _Sulfur sternness caused her to jump, but laugh as she got too caught up in the moment of story telling._
_
“She wants to make love to a bull, sorry, Sulfur.”

“No problem young miss.”

Sulfur was one of her many body guards, but one of her best friends since she was moved to California since she her mom died. He was the first to try to befriend her in that family house. Even though the family didn’t appreciate that she talked to someone that she was supposed to be over, that didn’t stop them from bonding. He was the rare few that she could feel comfortable with and not feel as though she had to keep up the image of a lady.

“So, he knows this but still, when she asks him to make a cow suit to place on a bull. He does it! Because he wants to make a great invention!” Zia scoffed, “The King is upset because she gets pregnant, and of course ask Daedalus to make a maze. He does, because he’s the great Daedalus there nothing that he can’t make.”

“And, what are you trying to say Miss.”

Zia looked out of the window, GHH long out of her view.

“Daedalus harmed others to show off the ability of his powers.”



_
“The fates were upset and so they took away his son, filling his head with arrogance and letting the same thing that spurred Daedalus lead him to his death.”
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2017)

Jet Marquise
_LT_
_Conscious __Resonance_
@Hero

​Suspension was in fact something different. If perhaps they were to remove him from the premise entirely, the sense of longing would lift itself as well, however it was preserved within thought. Jet Marquise wouldn't catalyze this feeling upon boredom, it went beyond that. Seemingly the thought haunted him intricately, it etched itself on his thoughts and the time spent doing nothing, was a canvas for thought and loom. The mind began to swirl upon moments of reflection... To be honest, something which was foreign, and so such memories kept replaying over and over his mind. Priscilla's voice... Jacob's words, that promise and more over his own claim. They kept haunting his mind, no more so, they kept reminding him, not like a ghost in the night's gloom looking for a victim, but as a resounding reminder, and idea of the future which he should be sustaining in the grip of his hand. The possibility was in fact, something that enveloped Jet's sentiments in what seemed to be a similar sense to hope, a confidence that has yearned for recognition. But... How to start?

The sense of hurry was definitely taking it's toll, and on top of that, he didn't have any handicaps like Jacob. That's something he didn't mature during the time of the first semester... Links with the teachers and other students. The leap which Jacob had taken felt immense. Something in that battle of theirs... Something made him shine. His feet lead the crimson eyed youth towards the cafeteria, at least he allowed this much. The scenery was packed with students, and some where already shifting their attention towards the Jet-black haired youth. Either an extension of his quirk, or merely rumors spreading much faster than he could control. He lowered his gaze, sometime before, he would relish on this attention, he picked up a plate and proceeded to the counter. Giving the waitress precise direction on what he wanted to be served and how he wanted it. The murmurs continue in hushed tones, for a moment, he wanted to silence his quirk, but...

"Well, I kind of asked for it." He said, accepting on the circumstances. Turning, he scoped the area, most seats were taken, most were enjoying their meals in the comfort of the company with people they formed bond with. A memory began to surface, this moment right here was very similar to another... This one was with a Golden Eagle girl, blonde of hair, blue of eyes. Nemo... that event also was the start of a spark, no necessarily because of some ironic twist of fate, there, perhaps that moment lit the fire which made him realize his slight admiration and rivalry against the silver-head. Shaking his head, the thoughts fell like almost in a literal sense. He didn't want to waste anymore time standing around idling on his thoughts. He paced towards the distance, looking right, left, right, left, seemed there were no suitable seats, until... Perhaps this was a shout to his own mess of a thought pattern he had recently. A familiar face, but... He didn't remember the name. A mien stagnant of expression, skin like porcelain dolls which embellished the natural curve of her hair, a hue of which glanced the into the cerulean pigment and whitened it so it would subtle on the human follicle. Her eyes followed suit as if to not be left behind by a splendor of the hair, to be Jet's mind in a prior time, she was just another pebble in the way of his conquest. "What of waste of time." 

He spoke in intervals of his own thoughts. During the time he took to finally take a good glance of the person before him, he allowed his food to get cold. "Well, whatever." He approached the student, another fellow Grey Wolf, though such trivial marking were something of little importance to Jet, and he pulled out a chair, a proceeded to sit down. "Hey." The initial greeting. "Might not know you just yet, but I know we go to the same class... Mind if I finish my lunch here with you?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 10, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Début D'un Nouveau Départ*

"By tha way, nice speech tha other day. You've got that one right." At last sticking out his thumb as signal of approval before waving goodbye.

That one last moment before the two separated ways was almost like something out of a dream, something unreal, not teathered constructs such as reality. A moment he hadn't truly experienced before in his life, and for a moment he was disbelief that it actually even happened. Perhaps he had just hallucinated for a moment or he had misheard what Maxwell had said once more. He had to have, it was just other misunderstanding, right? 

But...somehow, he couldn't believe something like that. Whether it was because he simply his fat ego had been engorged by someone actually wanting to be associated with him of their own free will, or a sense of remaining confidence lingering from his earlier outburst, for some reason, he felt as though those word Maxwell had said were filled with genuine praise. 

Praise.

Someone actually approved of him, wholeheartedly as well. They looked at his actions as something positive and worthwhile, acknowledging them, acknowledging him as a person. He had really done it, hadn't he? He managed to stand on his own two legs(even though they shook and gave out) and done something, and someone acknowledged him for it. Perhaps it was more than he was making out to be, and his hubris was simply swelling beyond reason, but...even for this moment...

He was happy.

@luffy no haki ​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 11, 2017)

United in Spirit, Mind, & Body: Sensate
Nala POV



It was not a lust for thrill that seduced the young Amari to venture out into the open world, to see the great Blue. She was not driven by a concrete resolve or an enticing ambition. Nala did not escape from her bondage to seek self-fulfilling pursuits. Makaya, the country "forever closed" had threatened to confine her. Nala came to America to teach, she ended a briefly illustrious career in International Heroics, a praise that had cleverly masked her apprehensiveness. Nala came to America to inspire because it was the only thing that could ground her.

"Let me get this clear, you want *me *to go on a field trip." 

"Clubs request chaperones all the time. The faculty rarely volunteers and there are very few clubs with designated supervisors. This position oscillates and you did draw the shortest stick."

"Ok so Jury Duty. Because that's what this is."

"Thank you Ms. Amari, that will be all."

The four sat together in Joe's Coffee Shop, their stiffness transparent and the awkwardness clear as day. A student would relentlessly tap underneath the wooden table in five minute intervals. It was a motion inspired partly by boredom and a sense of unwavering melancholy. Another, also deciding that Joseph "Joe" Rivera's coffee table was an instrument to alleviate boredom, would grind a jagged nail protruding from her index finger up and down. The third maintained a cold silence that was neither malevolent nor amiable. Comprehension escaped Nala's face and she regarded the youthful teenagers with utter bewilderment and pity.

"Spring Semester... almost a year has passed. You guys must be pretty excited, burning with all that vigor and heroic pride.  Plus Ultra?". The silence was blunt. Teenagers, by experience and inclination, were well versed with hurt. The masterful skill of taking and delivering discomfort made them adversaries to the insecure professional. They displayed an indifference toward conversation and lacked the tact that comes with age.

"Care to share your reason for choosing heroics?"

"Savagery may very well be your natural state, however you do not have to subject us to living in it. Would you refrain from using the table as a nail clipper?" Colette said calmly.  "You smell of anxiety. Are you not adept at social interactions?"

The single nail from Freya's finger penetrated through the coffee table, spurring a perturbed reaction from Nala and the peering customers walking by. "Bitch don't make me drag you. I am not the one. How many friends do you have again Ice Queen?"

Depri, initially uncommitted to the verbal sparring between the two woman, finally broke his own silence. "G-guys, please be nice. Coffee. Come on drink y-your coffee."

"I'll drink my coffee when you stop fidgeting underneath the table. Good grief, you're like a Daufi. " Freya spat.

Turbulence had taken hold of the party's already flimsy dynamic. Colette retorted in response to Freya's growing anxiety, which she shamelessly announced. Freya lashed out indiscriminately, attacking the outwardly neutral but internally torn Depri. Nala then reached her threshold of tolerance for the nonsensical ramblings of teenagers. She almost darted toward a passing server and paid not only for her meal but the disturbance caused by her students. They marched out of the door, led by vehement Nala.

"We are going to the museum, and you three are going to like it, and behave, otherwise I'll give you something to improve on aside from your personalities." They responded with reluctant obedience and trudged ahead until their lifeless plodding was stopped by a blonde woman's frantic cry.

The woman trained to become the Immortal Spirit had almost decapitated the young woman. Her hands dove into Nala's shoulder, but it was their gentleness that had saved her from Nala's eventual strike. Nala could barely make what was going on. The blonde's pull immersed the uneasy hero, and her words gripped her eternal spirit.

"Save us."

@Hero @Wizzrobevox 


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2017)

_Colette Eagle_
_in_
The Hunger
_______________________________________________________________________
​Beyond their immaculate design, the reason sharks rule the ocean is their complete indifference to everything except feeding, procreation, and defending their territory. The shark does not love. It feels no empathy. It trusts nothing. It lives in perfect harmony with its environment because it has no aspirations or desires. And no pity. A shark feels no sorrow, no remorse, hopes for nothing, dreams of nothing, has no illusions about itself or anything beyond itself. Colette was a shark.

The blue haired girl sat in solidarity ingesting her lunch, watching her colleagues socialize at the tables surrounding her own. Colette did not understand the human penchant for eating in company. For animals such as wolves, it was understandable. A wolf pack shared a kill, but it was not from any great desire to do so, rather because any who departed the scene would be unlikely to get a share. People were curious creatures, but not many were as curious as the one who intruded upon Colette.

"Hey. Might not know you just yet, but I know we go to the same class... Mind if I finish my lunch here with you?"

Colette's lifeless stare met the boy's eyes. "I don't care, however, since you feel inclined to sit, you will do just that."

The boy chuckled, relieved to find her attitude to him suggested nothing more than complete indifference. Settling into his seat, the boy made conversation. "What are you having?" Colette glanced down at the contents of her plate.

"Sloppy Joe," she replied.

"Hmm," he said, sounding doubtful. "May he rest in peace.”

@Chronos @Wizzrobevox @Karma15


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2017)

*Jäger Lowe*
*Lazy Knight*

This isn´t good, not good at all. The alarm won't stop ringing, it won't stop and It's so far away, just so you know, an arms length  is far enough for me. It's such a pain. Who the hell set the alarm to sound at this hour? It's not like there's s...chool? No, it can´t be, my winter vacations couldn't have slipped by so fast, right? I mean we are not even in...Wait, what day is today? After going back home for some festivities with my grandma, the last thing I remember is coming back to the dorms because...school was gonna start soon.

*"Crap!"*

I quickly come out of the bed and turn off the alarm. I´m late for school, like two days late to be more precise. I have to hurry, I don´t want to...wait, why am I doing this? Whoever is in charge of my class this semester -hopefully someone different from the last one- is still going to lecture me anyway, probably even some jerk will start to call me out on how I should be out  of this school if I didn´t want to be here. It's not like I don't want to be here -not like it's the biggest dream of my life neither- but, you see, too many rules in my way towards knighthood. I heard that in other countries there are schools with a similar teaching system but they are called Heroes, apparently it's the same but without the sword stuck up in their asses, sounds more of a relaxed place than this one..

 Going back on topic; If I'm going to be late one way or another, better arrive slowly while keeping my cool. It will be more bothersome if I´m scolded while also being tired from running. Yep, good action plan. Let's _take it easy. _I prepare myself to leave, a quick shower did the trick before changing clothes.

As I get out, I can´t do but feel like I'm just a tourist taking a walk.This place is quite amusing and beautiful no matter how many times I see it, its size is impressive too, to the point where you would think that whoever designed this went overboard. Pretty cool indeed, truly a House of Kings.

I advance at my own pace admiring the place, of course it seems like I'm the only one doing so. A couple more of people seem to be late as well and, unlike me, they are actually hurrying.*Yawn* should have stayed in bed.

Minutes fly by and after a while, I am finally in the classroom.

Classroom where either everyone became invisible, or ditched.

"Well. They can't say I didn't come to class, right?"

Seeing that, I go up to my usual seat. Time for a nap.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 14, 2017)

*Il Sans Espoir: Inquiétant*


"Hey hey, it's that that kid? The one who knocked a bunch of people out with his quirk?"

"I heard he knocked at least a couple dozen people."

"That's crazy... He looks kinda wimpy, but that quirk must be super strong..."

"You can never be so sure with that kind of thing nowadays..."

"He's shorter than I expected...he kinda looks a little sick, too?"

"Wasn't he hanging out face down in the field muttering to himself before..?"

"Is he unstable? I mean, he is friends with that Max kid, right?"

"I dunno, but apparently he's running his own club too..."

"Seriously? There's just no telling with this guy..."

To say Deprimeun's newfound notoriety was a bit overwhelming, moreso from it's suddenness and origins than anything else, would be an understated version of reality.

It felt like his back was going to break, deres by all these voices piling on and on atop his back more and more as he passed through the halls of the school. Everywhere he went, is some capacity or another, there was some low whisper about him, people giving small glances and avoiding eye contact. It wasn't the entire school, of course, there were plenty of people who had yet to even be clued into what happened. Considering how recently it had happened, the news had been more made of rumor than first hand witness accounts with how fast it spread, and there were more than a couple students still recovering from the sudden explosion of gas unable to help discern the truth from possible exaggeration.

Among the 200 students of the freshmen class, the mentions of him and his actions where at least something of a hot topic. Some impressed with his speech, others distanced by his gaseous entrance into the school's history as enactor of 'The Big Stink'. In all reality, he was far more worried about how this could effect his club and it's members moving forward. It was like Tex had explained to him while they were setting things up, his actions as well as the actions of the club members reflected on the club as a whole, meaning if such an event garnered enough negative attention, it'd be more than enough that to keep any more members from joining, and worse off, it'd negatively effect members who are already a part of the club.

And it'd be a lie to say he didn't fear that reality.

The last thing he wanted was to cause trouble for anyone around him, especially so for those who would come to rely on him as a leader. Thinking about it more and more..he just wasn't sure of what to do next in regards to the club. Trying to gain more members immediately after such a recent incident not only seemed like a bad option in terms of 'PR', but at this point, he wasn't sure his heart could take anymore stress like that, less a repeat of his fainting spell occur and another 'Big Stink'.

At the same time, however, preforming a complete silent treatment and retreating seemed like it held more long term issues for what the club's stood for. Not becoming an active voice would only allow more misunderstandings based in these rumors being spread around. Sure they were all about him currently, but it would more than possible that the club would start to gain scrutiny simply by association. Not to mention, it reminded him far too much of the kind of person he was trying to avoid becoming, a coward too frightened to be able to speak his mind, running away at the first signs of opposition. If he was going to be the head of this club...if he was going to be a leader...he would have start acting like one. A strong leader who could handle a situation as turbulent at this one. That's what he would have to become.

Only problem was he had no idea how. Nor anyway of really knowing how to act like that. In fact, he was probably the furthest thing from a leader like that currently.

"Inutile, inutile, inutile..."​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛​The events that had transpired up until now had been, if anything, different from when he first enrolled on the hero academy back in the U.S. Of course, he transferred mid-semester and there was no time for introductions, at least not long winded ones. He was expected to act and react as a knight who has had 6 moths worth of training up until now... Perhaps this pill was a bit larger than what Jacob thought he could swallow. Their pace wasn't hurried, the teacher and student with notable calm walked towards their destination, one following closely behind the other. Jacob, whom didn't seem to thrilled about the idea of mock battle remained on his thought, while Ser Quinn merely extending her pleasant company. Towards the end of a few all and up a couple stairs, they reached their destination. Finally, her voice arose from the seams of silence and broke whatever train of thought Jacob had been focused on. "Alright, Ser Danny VonDamn Turbo should be beyond this door." Jacob's brow rose in bewilderment, exchanging glances with Ser Quinn, catching on to his silence she continued. "This is the final stage of registry." She handed the boy a small piece of paper, one which mapped the area which he would need to lead to after this encounter it seemed. "Again, most of the procedures you'll be doing right now are things the knights have gone through during the first semester. We usually do this during the first month or so, so I apologize for how frenzied it all feels. But I'm certainly am glad to have a new student, and I welcome you to the House of Kings anew, Knight Jacob. Strive to greatness, and ascend to the realm of Ser." Her hand rubbed the center of his hair with tenderness, it all went melodiously with the tune of her serenity. A knightly bow and she went on her way towards the Batey. Jacob was left on watching her leave, and then before these large doors to which the sign displayed was _"The Principals Office."_ 

The grand overseer of this almost catastrophically large establishment. A gulp was ushered, it wasn't too common to witness Jacob feel a sense of nervousness, but right now he didn't know what to expect. Sizing up to what he was met with back in the states, it could be someone as stern as God's Eye, or even worse. Whatever prestige proceeded him, this Danny VonDamn Turbo, he needed to face head on. He knocked on the door, one, twice, three times... But no answer, did he not knock hard enough? He did it again, harder this time. Once, Twice, Three times. "Excuse me, Ser Principal. I'm Jacob the transfer student, I was wondering if-" a sound of a crack was heard, followed by a bang and a crash. Jacob reacted as quickly as he could, opened the door and rushed himself in, was the principal in danger? Damn it. Why did he have to--



*"--BUSTER!!!!!!" *​What the hell!? THERE WAS A WRESTLING RING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE OFFICE! In the center was a man that had just displayed what seemed to be the art form of how to perfectly disfigure the human anatomy! His mien demonstrated an intensity of which Jacob couldn't fathom, the thunderous clash between shoulder and neck with the force of gravity as its guide to the realms of true destruction of the exoskeleton . Throwing the now mauled over, piece or lack of there of, of a human to the side, he stood proudly in the stance of his own strength. Each individual muscle on his body bulging out of their extremities, shaping their exuberant existence upon creation. "D-" Jacob was left without words, but at the sound of his voice the man who stood the victor turned and witnessed the visitor. "Did you..." He hulking man, squatted, and propelled himself towards the highs of this room, landing before Jacob, towering in front of him. This man... "You must be the new transfer student." His aura... "Did you just..." The man stared at the child, the shadow that built on his eyes, the menacing glare... Jacob teeth gritted under the stress which had just built. He just witnessed murder... This feeling that bubbled withing him. This sensation... It angered him. "DID YOU JUST KILLED A MAN!?" He pulled his hands back, and summoned all his strength, it's peak, he didn't seem to care about his body, his mind went to another place. He needed to put a stop to this right now, right this instant! After this he would call out Ser Quinn, and... and! 

His power began to charge, the sirens of his body began to scream for a halt, the pain started to increase, but he didn't care. Someone who murders another... _*HASN'T THE RIGHT FOR HIM TO HOLD BACK!*_ A flick to Jacob's forehead, his power collapsed, gone in an instant, and Jacob fell flat on his ass. The man rubbed the back of his head and said. "YOUTH! Such wonderful knighthood you showed! Such display of inspiration! Eyes that shined with resonance of care and protection for the other! I love it, truly! But... You showed signs of revenge! That is unbecoming of a hero! And also... that was a doll." A DOLL!? Jacob took a second look at the remains and it just laid there half broken, witnessing closely, it held bit and pieces of bolts and steel all around. It was in fact, a doll. Turning his head towards the man now that greeted him with a big smile, he exchanged his sitting to a bow "I'm sorry! I didn't take full hold of the situation! I didn't mean to intrude and much less assault you Ser Danny VonDamn Turbo, Sir. I-I- Mean principal, I mean Ser Principal!" 

"HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH! Yes, my boy all notions of carelessness is forgiven! I should've been more careful, too! You see, I had just finished my paperwork and decided to train my muscles." He began to flex, demonstrating each and every cranny of his developed physical prowess. "A man needs to uphold physical health to the maximum degree! I will not stand to witness myself wither under the pressures of life! I love this world and I love to see it thrive, my body is a example of such! Witness it's glory, young transfer student! WITNESS IT WITH GLORY!" What was wrong with this man...? Was he really the principal...?

♛♛♛​
After a few moments, the principal changed into his suit, and ushered the boy towards another section of the office, to what seemed to be an armory. In the center was a pad, wherein Danny had stood right next to it. "Now, young knight Connor. You might be unaware, but student in this school are classified a rank, class and weapon. Your results, when submitted gave us a classification of what you'd be good at, though we usually allow the students to choose for themselves! Youth is about pursuit! Who am I to trash a young boy's or girl's wish!? I damn fool is what I would be! Come, stand in this pad here, my boy! Let's get this started so you can head to you class!" Jacob nodded, and proceeded to stand on the pad, soon after without a second glance a screen appeared before him with detail info about him, his past, his school record and activities and more over, a bunch of empty fields. "You need to only fill out two. Your armor and weapon of choice. You see as a knight, you'll be heavily influence by your garments. Choose wisely, young knight Connor!" 

"A weapon and armor of my choosing, huh?" He began to ponder, what exactly did he want to have as his weapon. A sword, a knife, a lance, a shield, a mace... There were so many options, but. He didn't like the idea. Something told him that it wasn't right, but this school was one of knight. He looked at Danny, who seemed to be looking with anticipation and excitement, giving him a thumbs up. Something was layered behind that gesture of his that make Jacob think. A smirk crossed his lip and he entered his choice. 

"My hands are my only weapon. My armor: G.H.H's sportswear." After Danny heard this, a smirk placed itself on his lips as well. "I see. I see very well Loyalty is a fine quality for a knight! A brawler knight! Just like myself! Truly, you are a spectacle to be seen, as you are within the 3% of student who actually decide to not use a weapon!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛​
He tucked his shoulders, his head rose high, his_ 'armor'_ finally on, he witnessed it's splendor, his eyes charge in its power, the cosmos reign supreme on his body, he could sense the stars and moons cycle across his very essence, the winds cross the locks of his hair, life itself graciously crossing throughout his existence. A power of the world, with the G.H.H sportswear on his shoulders, his presence began to make itself know, the sense of his will oozed from his very self, something Ser Turbo couldn't ignore, a grin rose on his lip. He could understand why someone like the God's Eye decided on delivering such a student to his campus, he held an aura of a king, but yet, similarly it was one of a conqueror. His demeanor did not change however, he placed his hand on the youth's shoulder. "Brawler Knight Jacob Mikael Connor! Welcome the House of Kings High! With such a powerful aura around you, I see no other house that you belong to but House Excalibur! Your strength is grand! However... You better fix that little mistake you have there." Jacob became confused for a moment, his brow rose but before he could question, a tap on his back that almost made him choke with his own words "I LOVE IT! I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU, YOUNG KNIGHT! Come! Flex to the world that grandeur of yours! Learn! LEARN! AND THEN LEARN SOME MORE!! Here at house of Kings, we will built you, construct you. reshape you, and make you a worthy knight, and even extend that to you, Knight Connor! I will be sure to make you a HERO!" within each paragraph, a different pose was ushered, all of which just pronounced his muscular physique, and finally another smack at Jacob's back. The wind escaped him, he wanted to feel the wind, someone bring the wind back, please! "Now go! Go to the Batey! I will be rooting for your success!" Jacob's head turned and he stood to his feet as quick as he could, he delivered a knightly bow once more "Thank you very much. I appreciate everything you've done for me Ser Principal." But with that he didn't waste another second and exited the office, Ser Turbo looked longingly at the child, with a brilliant smile crossing his lips, before he muttered. "But that doesn't mean, young knight. That the other student will allow you to surpass them, either." 

​
"That man is stupid crazy!" Jacob said, barring the door to the office with his back, a bullet of sweet dropping from his forehead. It hurt to swallow, that hit was way too strong! But... Standing tall, Jacob looked at his hands, looking at his 'raiment' a big smile crossed his lip, many faces passed across his head... Mother, Father, friends, teachers, mentors. Somehow, this clothing represented such. The hopes of all that placed their trust on his shoulders. He loved this raiment, he loved this wear. He couldn't place his finger on it, but with every fabric that weaved the shape of this, it was like the words and promises he made were made manifest. Carried, embracing him. 

~*~
_“This is the right school for you, Jacob. I can show you the way.” 
_
_"You don't have to tumble around the thought and try to please someone else's quota. You're still you, no matter what you decide to do in life. And no one can ever blame you for choosing a path you're comfortable with."_

_“I’ve spent more time living my life as a hero as opposed to being a normal person. That other portion of my life was spent wanting to be a hero. Most people don’t know this but when I was a girl I use to keep a ledger with all of the heroes in it. That ledger was how I found the rest of the Pillars. The hero life is not for everyone Jacob. I’m not sure if this was the happiest future for me but I can genuinely say that for as lonely or harsh as this life can be I’ve seen some pretty amazing things. The experiences I’ve had and the people I’ve met along the way, some of them are actually pretty great. That’s not something I’d ever admit to them.”_

_“I will take the mantle… so people like you who has ushered the help and safety for my generation, can finally rest and live a life of peace. I strive, Principal, to be able to give you a well deserved vacation. Something someone like you and many of you, need very dearly. And you too can taste the other side of the spectrum. And enjoy the normalcy too. Not just enjoy only being the God’s Eye.”
_
_"When you return, Jet Marquise will not be the same guy you've once known. I'll show you, I'll show you truly what it is to stand on the belief that I was meant to usher this world to greater prosperity!" _

_ Please know that I wish for the best for you! Keep going strong, and if you can... stay out of trouble?_

_This isn't just about meeting someone's quota, or even about me trying to run away. It's about moving on and pressing forward as a person. In the end, I might not be everyone's hero, but I'll be the best hero I can be. I'll put my life on the line to help the people who aren't as fortunate as I am."_

_"You'll never know what is to really be a king without first know that you yourself aren't but an extension of your quirk. Whatever meaning it has, it's not what defines me. It what's paving my future to become the person whom I want to be."
_
_"And I'll built a place... Where such a thing as sacrifice is not something so easily considered. I'll give you people of the old generation hope. Hope that I can keep the people safe, and I'll do it... With a smile on my face." _


~*~​
It was a rather foolish, that those promises and word came to life as a sportswear, he felt a little embarrassed thinking about it, and then after realizing it, he laughed and shook it off, sprinting to the Batey, pulling the piece of paper of his pocket and running towards it's direction. "Oh darn! Wrong way!" turning around towards the other side, running down the hall towards his destination. A man peers from the seams of what was hidden, looking at his student. Ulric smiled, remembering what had become of the boy, he's personality slowly changing, removing himself from his shell, finally that weight he's been carrying, the responsibility of the past... They're finally lifting of his shoulders. "Keep at it, Jake..."

♛♛♛​
Ser Quinn had been witnessing the fights, students demonstrated to their flurry, their pacing, their honor. Withing the strings of this stage, the Batey, student unleashed their potential as to witness and be judged accordingly. Three students have already had their turns, the student were not matched by houses, merely matched by the circumstances of a random number each one was assigned too. _"I yield..."_ another has fallen. Ser Quinn for her arm and announced the winner, the child rose his weapon in signs of victory. A knight must be prepared for any outcome, at any given time. Surely, she could've chosen a much more balance outcome, but the strong must understand not to underestimate the weak and the weak need to understand to conquer the strong. In life, those who don't progress pass their hurdles are met with miserable misfortune. The future is a beautiful and mysterious place, one must face it with courage, matters not the preparation, as long as the will of the host resides with potency. "I'm here, Ser Quinn." the voice rose from the seems, the raiment which gleamed at the sight of the knights. With brows rising, with such a lack of armor however. Ser Quinn smiled, understanding what was occurring on the child's mind, those eyes of his, it represented something beautiful, catharsis. "Then Knight Connor, Step up. It's your turn, after all."  He stepped up. Before him, was none other than the Knight, Von Ilya Quinn, he hands held upon her blades. Her stare questioning the seems of his wear, but without a doubt, pride roamed across this suit.


G.H.H's Sportswear

_Everyone's hope and promises... I'll make sure to make you all proud._​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 17, 2017)

*Yeshua*

*Contemplation: An Unusual Woman*
Red Lions Dorm



The Red Lions, one of the three dorms of GHH. They sported the moniker of “Better Together.” People placed in this dorm were the backbone of a team, someone who could bridge the divide and bring people together despite differences. As the name implies, a Lion was the mascot. Representing the courage of leadership for all aspiring heroes.

“Ebony hated this place.” 

Yeshua remarked to himself, entering through the double doors. The place was painted with bold colors, unlike the Grey Wolves. All were different compliments of red, and it smelled of crisp morning air and clean linen. Just like his dorm, it was a huge building and not far pass the doors was a receptionist of raven hair and brown skin, diligently shuffling papers across her desk alongside the tap of her keyboard.

“Of course, make the dark skin the receptionist, so original, mother-fuc…...”

She could be heard mutter to herself as Yeshua approached.

“Excuse me, may I ask your assistance.” 

“I don’t know, let me check.” She peered around in each direction, then set her eyes back onto teenager in front of her. “You see anyone else around here?”

“No, silence is all I hear.” 

“How can you hear silence?”

“Well, was only a figure- “

“That’s like seeing air, right?”

“That would be- “ 

“Or is it more like being “everywhere”, huh. I guess thinking about that way it makes plenty of sense. Eh, whatever, not like I really care, really. God why couldn’t my sister do this.”

She complained, going back to tapping her keyboard and shuffling papers. Yeshua found himself standing there for several extra minutes, his interest piqued while he observed her. It appeared that, after her brief acknowledgment and leftfield rant, he was quickly pushed out her mind, like he wasn’t even there. Furthermore, the documents on her desk were vanishing as quickly as he blinked, yet she had never once moved from her seat.

“. . .. May I request your help. . ..?” 

With a blank stare she looked at him, for several seconds as if she was examining his features. Quickly that pale gaze turned into of light.

“When did you get here? Are you lost?”

_“Did she just fully repel me from her mind, that quick?”_ He pondered while eyeing her curiously. “Yes, I am- “ 

“You looking for somebody milk chocolate?”

“Milk chocolate? Please call me Yes- “

“Yeah, yeah, yeah, milk chocolate. That Russian girl you looking for is down the hall on the left. Big name plate outside her door, can’t miss it. Kay? Have a nice day. God why couldn’t my sister do this. I’ll get her ass.”

Brushed off again, and this time was just as odd as the last. He had never mentioned if he was looking for someone, let alone who. Even so she was oddly specific about the directions as if she already knew who he was seeking? Passing by her he began on his way momentarily, stopped, never looking back at her he addressed her.

“May I inquiry something of you?”

“Naaah, not really. I get the feeling though you’re going to ask anyway.”

“How were you able to make all of those documents disappear? I noticed your breathing and posture seemed to have changed whenever those files were spirited off the table; although, not once did I perceive you ever moving from your spot. Are you perhaps one of those speed demons?” 

The comparison to a “speed demon” was enough to make her life. “You talking about that Bitt kid milk chocolate? Nothing like that at all. Just know it’s a trade secret.”

“One other thing then.”

“It’s hard enough to multitask as it is. But go ahead.” An excarnated sigh followed behind.

“Never did I mention if I was seeking a person nor who that person was, nevertheless you somehow seemed to already know, on both accounts. How so?” 

“Meh, I overheard Zia and you talking, no biggie.” She casually dismissed.

“Not possible. Only Zia and I were around during our conversation, you could not have been present without either of us noticing.” 

“Ohohohoho, I was there, trust me. You two just were unaware, anyway, so we’re done, here right? I Unfortunately have, ugh, work to do, and you have more pressing matters, right? So, skedaddle young chocolate boi.” 

If any other time he would stay to try and hold a conversation. He did need to press on, so he gave his thanks. Just in the back of his mind, something about her just seemed so. . ..

“Oh, one thing.” She called out to him.

“She hasn’t been here for a couple days, strangely she checked in, never checked out. Weird huh? I hope you find something. Eh, you probably will. I imagine that girl was the meticulous type, scarily so.”

Her prattling on was enough to cause Yeshua to take one more good look at her, to burn her image into his mind, and remark:

“What a peculiar woman you are.” ​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 18, 2017)

Daniel - Training
Gymnasium​
Training had long since become a way of life for Daniel.  He didn't sleep much so he was used to having a lot of time on his hands, and it simply wasn't in his nature to waste it.  Jogging.  Gym for weight training.  Study.  Breakfast.  Class.  Study.  Lunch.  Class.  Gym for endurance training.  Study.  Dinner.  Sparring.  Study.  Agility training.  Sleep.  The exact pattern varied quite a bit, either by class mandate or by other items coming up or just other things that needed addressed but he kept busy.

The impact was slowly building.  His rebuilt muscles were growing steadily, having a smooth growth was the most important.  That was a minor stickler, despite his efforts many of those without physical quirks were still outshining him physically, but his plans were aimed at a long term plan.  Besides, as a rescue hero it was less important to be the strongest and more important to be adaptable to different environments and able to keep going no matter what, both were areas he excelled at.

His training with Jonathan had shifted as well.  They did proper sparing now, rather than just guided techniques.  Though Daniel could tell their matches were treated in the same way Jonathan might treat a child.  Still it helped to grow rapidly to see the techniques, feel the actual contact of a hit and the weight of a throw.  He obviously was several levels below his roommate in skill but he felt far more confident in his abilities.

Quirk wise he pushed his limits there as well.  Within his own body he focused on bloodflow and recovery.  Strength and speed would grow steadily for quite a while, he wasn't worried there, but the real goal was to be able to run at 100% all the time.  Consistent and continuous performance would win most races.  Externally he worked as well, it was different form the safe, familiar world of his body but pushing felt much like weight lifting and hopefully it would breed strength, and something itched on the edge of his mind whenever he tried, as if the simple trick were on the verge of becoming something new.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 18, 2017)

Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl ("Qix")
School Entrance​Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl flew gracefully, gliding on tiny wings.  Flight was just one of many new and interesting developments.  Everything was new and interesting!  Even the idea that things could be new, or things could be interesting!  He didn't really understand how one morning he knew so much more than before any more than how one morning he had wings.  It simply was, and there were better things to spend his energy discovering than questions like that.

This morning he was on the hunt.  He had caught the scent earlier, somewhere nearby, and now it was time for a good breakfast.  He had been told on a number of occasions that this place provides food at the "cafeteria" but they always overcooked the meat and only very rarely had the juicy bugs so this morning he would hunt.  A chilly breeze shifted in the wind -- something else that was new the idea that chill could mean something other than time to rest and wait for warmth -- and he caught the faint hint of mouse.

He pumped his wings and leaned, shifting his flight to scan the ground and after a moment he spotted the white fur of his soon-to-be-breakfast.  Glowing red fire seeped between his teeth as he resisted the urge to incinerate the creature, hitting it from here would be hard, and even if he did there might not be enough left for a proper meal.  Instead he dove, lunging at the creature with his clawed hands.

At the last moment the mouse broke, sprinting off to flee from the descending dragon.  Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl cursed as he hit the ground tumbling.  Rolling to his feet he scanned for it, mice were fast, faster than he was, trying to scramble after it would be futile.  But if he could get close--

He scanned the area and leapt, a short flight only a few feet above the ground.  The mouse would evade, of course, but if he could cut off the directions it had to flee he could get closer.  He chased the mouse towards one of the buildings ignoring the shouts and protests from the humans.  Finally when it was briefly cornered against the wall he roared.

It was an immensely loud and deep roar, something that had no business coming from a creature of his size, and it cut through the air with the primal force of a hunter.  People all over the area turned to look at him, in surprise mostly, but his attention was not with the humans but on the mouse.  The mouse briefly froze, chilled to the bone by the power of his roar, and Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl took the chance to leap again.

This time he was on target, slamming into the mouse with the full force of his charge.  He pinned the tiny creature down, dragon strength easily overpowering it, and with a careful bite he tore out the throat of his breakfast.  He gave another roar of triumph over his kill.  He inhaled sharply and let out a slow but steady breath of fire.  With deft care he charred away the fur and the outer layers of the flesh.  With a satisfied smile he tore into his meal.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 18, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Bedazzled Armour*

Today was the day!

Classes where over for the day once more, and once more, he trekked onwards towards the beach, searching for that distinct shape. That being unlike anything he had seem before, that eye catching color that stood out in the calming blue waves. He had been sidetracked last time with talk from his classmates, but this time, he was on a hunt. His curiousity would be satisfied this day, one way or another! Even with the chillier breeze than normal, such a thing would not deter his determination in his task. He would be reunited once more with the elusive specimen, midday winds be darned, and nothing would distract him from his goal!

He then noticed a familiar face from not too long ago sitting on the coarse ground, engaged in a book by the rising and falling waves, hair gently floating in the breeze. It was that Mimi girl from the Showcase not too long ago! While he wasn't able to actually talk with her much at the event, or for that matter even see her match, he did catch a recording one of the students had posted of it on their phone. Sure, it being vertical might have drained some of the spectical of it, but even still, it was an amazing sight to behold. Especially since she won against Colette, he hadn't seen her fight before but he heard her quirk was pretty strong, and her fighting skills proved to be pretty crazy too!

 Wasting no time in hesitant thoughts, Victor walked up towards the blonde with a pep in his step and a smile on his face. "You're that Mimosa girl, correct? From the Showcase last month?"​@Hollow


----------



## Hollow (Jul 18, 2017)

*Sand Castles
-The Sound A Conch Shell Makes When Pressed Against The Ear-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Beach // Late Afternoon
@Wizzrobevox *

If the library, with its dusty scent of books and stationary sounds, was her favorite place to be in, the beach was a very close second. Even in this late stage of Winter, with the chilly wind blowing sharply against her and making her snuggle deeper into her scarf, she enjoyed just sitting with her legs crossed in front of her. Crazy it might be, her shoes were off and her feet were digging underground, toes playing with the sand. A small pile of sea shells next to her betrayed the breaks she had taken from studying the textbook on her lap.

Unusual as it was, Mimi was having a hard time focusing on the current chapter. Her mind kept running to other places, replaying and working through conversations she'd had these past couple of days. Even though her eyes were sharp on the words, her sight was far away.

The girl was alone in the area. No one else was crazy enough to visit the beach when it was this cold out - she was sure the tip of her nose and cheeks were flushed red. With the calming rumble of the nearby waves and the theoretical (because it was still cold!) warmth of the sunset, it would have been the perfect place to carry on her studying if she could stop being an idiot and actually focus.

The wind blew a particularly strong blast against her and her fingers weren't enough to keep the pages still. Seeing them fly in front of her, Mimi reached the conclusion this simply wasn't a good day for history. That was alright though, she also had an assignment to work on for English.

It was as she was switching materials that the sudden approach of another student startled her slightly, reminding her of the need to work on her environmental perception. 

Victor. Same year. Red Lion. Probably in the Action Hero curriculum. It was impossible not to know him, his flashy attitude made sure of that. He'd won against Vino in the school showdown the Vice Principals had organized and the victory given some flare to his name. Still, she personally hadn't been able to shake the first impression she had gained of him, when he'd approach her shouting like a mad man and shaking her shoulders as if she was holding the answers to the universe itself...Mimi was fairly sure he was on a constant sugar high.

Being able to observe him without being a victim to his hyper activeness or hearing him shout his soul out into the world made wonders to correct that impression though. With wild curls and a boyish grin, he looked harmless. So she smiled back.

"You can call me Mimi."

Putting the notebook she had been the process of bringing out back inside her shoulder bag, the girl got up and dusted the sand off her clothes before picking up her discarded shoes and looking back at Victor. "Walk with me?"

"It's cold today, I was thinking some company might make it a little easier to face it," she invited despite not really waiting for his reply before she started the trek down the beach, closer to the shore. "What brings you here?"


----------



## Island (Jul 19, 2017)

*DRAGON'S GOLD, PART I*
William Westley​
William Westley slumped in his chair, letting out an exaggerated sigh. "This is awful. It's been a month, a whole month, and I've made zero progress with her. I hate to say it, but I think I'm running out of ideas. I'm not sure I can make this work." He took a pause, likely for dramatic effect. "Well, I do have _one_ idea. It's risky, but high risk, high reward, and all that, right guys?"

None of the club members seemed to be paying any attention to him, each in their own little world. Elendel Specter, for example, flipped to the next page on a book he was reading. He glanced up periodically, meeting the club president's gaze, but that was only to satisfy the latter's unquenching need for attention.

"This is serious!" Westley threw his hands in the air. "I'm about to describe the greatest plan I've ever thought up, and you guys aren't even paying attention!"

"We are," Rae Hart responded, shifting her attention away from her homework. "It's kinda hard not to."

"Thank you." The young man smiled, placing his right hand over his heart, flattered by that remark. "It's a gift to command a room the way I do. Maybe if you guys keep hanging out with me, you'll acquire it too."

Rae wanted to respond to this but decided that it wasn't worth the trouble. What would likely happen was that she would point out that her comment wasn't a compliment. He would ask her what she meant, unable to fathom the idea of having any negative qualities whatsoever. Then, she'd try to explain, but about halfway through, she'd realize that it was going in one ear and out the other, prompting her to end the discussion with an exhausted 'never mind.'

"What do you have in mind?" Elendel tilted his head, curious as to what the young man was plotting.

Elendel never liked his hair-brained schemes, most of them involving public displays or confrontations with strangers, but this one had his curiosity. Westley spent the last month trying so many different things, each crazier than the last. That said something when his first scheme involved luring the Grand Heroics Cooking Club out of their clubroom and then using the kitchen to bake princess cakes.

"This isn't going to be like when you 'accidentally' ran into her at the mall, right?" Rae rolled her eyes. "That was embarrassing."

"I hope it's not like what happened at the noodle shop…" Elendel rubbed his forehead, beginning to sweat at the thought of what happened that day.

"I told you not to talk about that!" Westley's face turned red at the mention of it. "That… was not ideal. How was I supposed to know that–"

Rae coughed. "Focus, hero."

"Ah, right, sorry. You guys were getting me off-topic." Westley sat up straight, adjusting his tie. Then, as he spoke, a wry smile formed, "Here's how I'm gonna win Mallory over: I'm gonna get her a dragon."

"A… dragon?" Elendel repeated, then giving Westley his full attention.

"This is it." Rae brought her hand to her face, speaking to nobody in particular. "William Westley has officially lost his mind. It only took two semesters, but it finally happened. He cracked."

"You might say it's crazy now, but by this time next week, you're gonna be talking about how brilliant I am." Westley's smile continued to grow. "I know I said that about the last couple schemes, but hear me out. This one is the icing on the cake, metaphorically speaking, of course. I'm not baking another cake. That was a catastrophe that I have no intention of repeating."

"Behold!" He produced a stack of papers and dropped them on the desk. "His name is Qix. He's a western branded gecko that developed hyper intelligence, among other things. He's both smarter _and_ stronger than most of you. He's amazing, kinda like me, but in dragon form."

"That's…" Rae snatched one of the print-outs and began leafing through it. "I don't even know what to say to that. For one thing, you can't just _give_ a person to another person. If he's half as smart as you say he is, then he has to agree to this dumb idea of using him to impress a girl."

"Why would he ever go along with this?" she followed up.

"Because I'm rich," Westley answered. "Like most problems, money is the solution. You see, my dear Rae, dragons like gold. I have a lot of gold. Ergo–"

Rae interrupted, "He isn't even a real dragon."

"Then I'll bribe him with insects or something. I don't know. The point is that I have this in the bag," he stated. "How would you react if somebody tried to impress you with a dragon, like, a dragon of all things? If there's one thing that I know about bitches, it's that they love dragons!"

@Atlantic Storm @EvilMoogle


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 19, 2017)

DRAGON'S GOLD
Qix
@Island @Atlantic Storm ​Pleasantly filled by his meal Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl's instincts told him to find a sunny rock to lie down on and sleep through most of the day.  However, as was becoming more and more common, this instinct was fought by a second instinct to explore and learn.  He went with the latter today; this was a "school" after all, he came here to learn not to nap, and he found a pleasant spot by a heater to sleep at night that would do just as well as a nice hot rock.

He eyed the dorms first, there were so many rooms there that he wasn't supposed to go in.  Clearly that means they held great secrets, secrets he would discover one day.  But he had already been warned about it twice this week, threatened with "detention" that he understood to be some sort of boredom torture if he persisted.  Better to wait for a few days for things to cool off there.

The library stood out as well, some instinct within him positively bubbled at the thought of so much knowledge gathered in one place.  A few months ago he couldn't have even comprehended the idea of the smallest fraction of that knowledge, or even the idea of knowledge being stored and passed on to others, but now he could easily lose himself in there for weeks.  He knew classes would assign reading however so he would have chances there.

People though, humans, "classmates."  Those were a different sort of puzzle, one which the school seemed to devote little time to.  That made sense, he supposed, humans grew up with other humans and likely had their own system of instincts to interact with each other.  Maybe one day he would write a book of his own studying humans and their strange rituals.

With that in mind for his project for now he flew towards the cafe, ignoring the occasional comment from the humans below.  While he didn't care for the food in the cafeteria the scents frequently were intriguing and there were always lots of people there, and perhaps something interesting to study.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2017)

_*Sparring Match*
*Dimitri vs Ervine
Supervisor: Selik Furst AKA Zyklop*_
_*@Tenma *_



Dimitri Alexandrof​

"Ah...Ahh..What the hell is this quirk!?!?"

Dimitri struggled with the straight jacket tightening around his body. He gritted his teeth and cursed, all the while several viewers got a chuckle out of the humorous sight before them. "Red Robin!" Dimitri announced and as such the metal bird collected the iron sand around the surrounding area, more notably, the spikes sticking out from the straight jacket began to disintegrate and and suck into the missing structures of the steel beast. His eyes held a steady anger but nevertheless he studied his enemy.

_'His quirk doesnt make any sense, from the looks of it, anything he touches can be transformed to his benefit,'_ he thought to himself. His eyes momentarily shifted on the ground to the fabric that was his green trench coat. This further fanned the flames. "Ublyudok, that was my favorite coat!" he complained before the brown-haired swordsman charged forth with bastard sword in hand. Yet Dimitri was also just as quick to react, or should say, Red Robin was. Upon his command, the winged beast not only began to generate iron sand, but also rapidly flapping it's metal wings in place. The resulting action sent strong forces of wind blowing in the opposite direction of Ervine, causing the mystery student to be slowed down before he could stop the long range striker.

"Strelyat!" the newly formed cannon ball shot out immediately as it was finished, the incredible force of it's speed and power being amplified thanks to the boost from the already harsh winds. With no way of evading in such a tight situation, Ervine could only defend, using the flat of his insane blade to with stand the strike. An annoying rang resonated throughout everyone's ears once the two objects made contact. Ervine's feet left the earth as he was sent hurling backwards. Despite managing to fend off against the close shot with all his might, Dimitri knew well that such an impact would send a resounding painful shockwave through Ervine's hands and arms.

Such a moment allowed Dimitri to be swooped up by his metallic creation and begin to soar above. "That should do it, time to finish thi-" but before the russian could finish his sentence, that damned grotesque sword of bone and flesh stabbed through the metal bird. "What!?" Dimitri stumbled on top of the now punctured and falling scrap beast. It was only now did he realize that a piece of bone from the sword cut across his shoulder. "Tch! What the hell, with those messed up arms, did he still managed to throw this ridiculous sized sword at me!?"

He continued to fall but the fight was not out of him just yet. He stared harshly at the now heavily breathing freak. No, this wasn't some way of meaninglessly glareing at his foe. Dimitri wasn't looking at Ervine, he was looking 'behind' him. At the same time the metal bird beneath him began to disintegrate, iron sand began to form the shape of Red Robin several feet behind his target. Only now did that shit-talker realize the winged shadow looming before him and quickly turn around. 

Dimitri crashed and rolled along the dirty and hard ground. He caught a few scrapes here and there but nothing major besides the cut from before. A thunderous sound echoed echoed from Red Robin, the same sound that signaled another cannon ball being fired. "Let's see how your arms and hands withstand this!" 

Just as Dimitri had figured, Ervine had quickly recovered that sword of bone and meat in his grasp. Once again the two objects would meet head-to-head, but his movement was not fast enough.  Ervine had managed to scrape against the cannonball with his blade, allowing the trajectory to diverge and miss, but at the cost of his large weapon being flung of out his hands for the strike.
Growing increasingly annoyed and impatient, Dimitri, on one knee, roared, "Red Robin! Take him out!".

He did not need to speak in order to give his commands, but that was simply the kind of emotions boiling up within the boy. Acting immediately, the gallant metal bird charged and tackled it's prey. It's speed did not slow down, for the mechanical bird, pressed up against Ervine, continued to cut across the training field. "That's right, I can't freely use magnetism. My quirk only allows me to create a bird, but you shouldn't underestimate it my idiotic friend. And more importantly you shouldn't underestimate my intelligence. All I have to do is keep pushing you and let Red Robin take you out of the ring. Game over,"  ​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 20, 2017)

​ 
Enter: The Journalist​
It was an uneventful Sunday afternoon when Amelia met the four. Desperation fostered Amelia’s resolved and was the catalyst to the change that would mark her.It was purely serendipitous that Amelia Stoneheart crossed paths with the Immortal Spirit. The golden haired young woman thought it to once again be the working of dumb journalist luck. Being a reporter meant sometimes delving into realms of divinity, some outcomes were meant to happen.


  Amelia, who had been frantically scurrying through the streets, had stumbled upon the illuminating gleam of hope. It may not have been hope entirely, for it was an emotion of far darker roots and not all entirely pure in intent. As soon as she saw the embroidered patch stamped onto Nala's jacket, she acted with the adrenaline-fueled apprehension and moved with precision. Panting and short of breath, Amelia stopped the group in their tracks. Her eyes still mitigated that illuminating gleam of hope, sprinkled with a smidgen of desolation. The flavors came together to power her hidden ambition.


"Save us!" She cried out to the bunch.


  “ Us? Are you in danger?” Nala moved the blonde aside and did a sweep of the street. “I don’t see anyone Miss. Are you being followed?”


 “Me. Save me. I need your help. You’re a hero right, isn’t that what you do?”


 “Reading people’s minds isn’t part of my skillset so I’m afraid you’re going to have to be give me something to go work with.”


  Short of breath and beginning to show irritation at the woman’s jeering attitude, the woman urged the band of heroes inside. Nala understood the woman’s apprehension and recalled her students back inside. The kids followed suit without a complaint being uttered; they were completely drawn to the strange woman and curious to discover the root of her dilemma.


 “I need protection.”


“What led you to believe that I was a pro?”


“The logo on your jacket. It’s from Grand Heroics High isn’t? If I lived in a cave my whole life maybe it would have gone unnoticed.” Amelia said, equally as derisive as the inquiring hero.

  “I, no to be more precise we, are being followed by someone. I arrived at San Diego in late February to prepare-“

“There you go again. Who is we? “


“My brothers. Arzo and Ulrich.” Amelia said, wishing Nala would not cut her off. “When I first got here I already suspected that I was being followed. The goosebumps, that eerie vibe you get when someone hovers over your shoulder. At first, I passed it off as simply paranoia and blamed it on my rattled nerves, it isn’t every day that you plan a family reunion.”


“Family reunion? I thought these were your brothers?”


“It’s complicated.”

“Well then enlighten me.” Nala said flatly. “Because unless you give me the full story I cannot and will not help you, and even then, it will be under heavy consideration.” 


  Amelia caught the immersed expressions of the children and then understood_. She’s reading you, or trying to. Right now, this is an interrogation._ Amelia would have to play her cards right and maneuver about consciously and carefully. This woman was no novice and coupled with the fact that she had students under her supervision, her already guarded state was amplified.


  Amelia sighed as if slowly letting go of a heavy weight. “My name is Amelia Stoneheart and my brothers, the one’s I mentioned. I’ve never met them before. I, along with them, are not your average people, even by today’s standards. So much of what we are exists in this gray area and I’m still unravelling it all myself. We are Sensates, tethered by a connection that predates our own existence. What I’m asking of you is not just protection, it’s to help me make this encounter happen. I beg you, please help me see my family."


  Joe’s Coffee Shop was notoriously busy on Sunday afternoon and notoriously loud. However, a sphere of silence encircled the rectangular table they all sat in. Breathes were held and gazes were locked as the four took in the mysterious woman’s story. 

@Hero @Wizzrobevox ​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 22, 2017)

Jet Marquise
_LT_
_Conscious __Resonance_
@Hero


​That was his idea of a joke, perhaps one that was uncommon upon the situation that had been presented before him. The amount of interest or even lack of thereof portrayed by his now companion in the table was about as lively as a graveyard at night hours. Her stare icy like the winter seasons and her demeanor as empty as blank canvas. Perhaps Jet bit more than he could chew, he thought making an assessment of her personality and choice of words, not because he was intimidated, but moreover because he didn’t understand weather or not she had any, or if at all, interest in what occurred before her. Let me explain, in any other situation  had a person’s been met with such moment that had occurred, the facet of their mein would demonstrate disregard, displeasure, surprise, joy, discomfort, euphoria or any of the other sentiments when approached by a stranger, the girl before him showed nothing. Her head rose from the seams of her food, looked forwards and responded. Machine like, her tone was empty, held no substance of ideal, drive or emotion. Like a computer almost, as a means of cause and effect. Though we could say that all could be founded on the clauses of cause and effect, but the layers upon layer of that theory were met at their most superficial level in this situation, which makes it all the more interesting. Because she really, truly and genuinely didn’t care. A jute of laughter escaped him at such a vague realization of the moment, this instance was suppose to be something to eliminate boredom, not to sustain it. Perhaps this had a more exuberant explanation or meaning behind it… Or he was overthinking it. 

Taking a small sip of drink and he continued. “Are you usually so robotic or is it merely me? Either way, I know you’re in my class, but I don’t even know your name. I’m Jet Marquise, by the way. Mind telling me who you are?”

Colette turned her steep focus onto Jet and the boy felt the coldness vegetation must feel at the first drop of snow. Intermittently she caught the gust of his sentences and supplied a suitable answer. "I know who you are," the girl said flatly "I'm Colette Eagle."

“Not surprising that you know of me. What was it? The suspension, disorderly conduct or the fight against a very peculiar silver-head?” The boy said with much gusto on the tinge of his voice. Though the iciness of her tone made him peer to a more intricate section of this peculiar entity’s personality, he decided to merely delve into the surface. Whatever depths she sustained on her essence was of no interest in the moment. “Ahh, right. I heard of you. You were part of that fight. One you lost. Sorry to hear about that.” said the charcoal haired youth slathered with a hint of sarcasm. “Or, I should say… Why did you even let that girl win? Someone with your iciness should’ve had all the calculated entries to fight against someone who couldn’t really sustain her composure. Maybe you did feel something, even if a little, during that small instance of life?” Or so he thought… Boredom, perhaps that was the ultimate excuse. He didn’t think she was empty, no human is, regardless of their programming. Her mind however seemed to function much like that of a machine, a computer, a mind which sees and stores information through a filter and produces the results which best qualifies it, cause and effect indeed, however, something had to power this function. The human mind didn’t simply respond, in that fight… Colette and Mimi were in fact, equally matched, for Mimi to win was an expected outcome, just as it would’ve been for Colette if she would’ve won. All it took, was a small fumble and that resided entirely on the person before them. Did Mimi grow a latent passion that powered up her ambition to win the fight, or…

“You stare says nothing. You’re good at that.” A wry smirk peered from his lip.  

“No. I actually know you from History 101, taught by the Headmistress.” Colette replied, dismissing Jet’s suggestions of where she knew him from. Closing her eyes, Colette took a breath. “Your mind can imagine what it wants to imagine.” Colette’s voice was different, even more languid and empty than it normally was. It sounded like waves sliding up the shore, like warm water under pale light and somehow seductive with an edge of cold. Colette looked at Jet as if he were a new kind of flower, one she wasn’t sure if she liked. “You were dropped as a child, weren't you?" Colette asked him.

"Maybe once or twice," Jet smiled, leaning closer to Colette, his nose inches from hers.

“To answer your question, yes, I did lose,” Colette continued the conversation, “Contrary to what you believe, Mimosa Merryweather is strong and I did not intentionally let her win. Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will. The possibility of “a dream” gives humans strength. Mimosa Merryweather does not let mental blocks control her. She confronts her fears and turns those mental blocks into building blocks. One day, she may be the only person left who believes in herself, but it’ll be enough. It takes just one star to pierce a universe of darkness. Jet, the world’s greatest achievers have been those who have always stayed focused on their goals and have been consistent in their efforts. Earlier you said you were suspended, fought a silvery head boy and was charged with disorderly conduct. This contradicts the path taken by the world’s greatest achievers.”

“Haha….are you always a smartass?” Jet chuckled, resting his fist on his cheek.

“No. Sometimes I’m asleep.” Colette responded, taking a bite of her burger. Once finished, she wiped her mouth with her handkerchief and resumed speaking. “Jet, I felt nothing during my fight with Mimosa Merryweather. I am incapable of feeling. I have never regarded other humans as anything but puppets of a sort, created to fill up an empty world. I divide them into two classes, those I greet because some chance had put them in contact with me, and those I did not greet. But both these categories of individuals are equally insignificant in my eyes.”

Jet stared at Colette as she spoked. He was surprised at how non deflating Colette’s presence could be if she was probed properly.

“My brain is reduced to two impulses, fight or flight. Kill or be killed. There is no place delicate “feelings”. No room for a soul, if you will. All I think about is how to maneuver my body in space so it will survive and where I will find my next meal. Men have nothing in common with me. I will show you what I mean,” Colette drew Jet’s attention to a spider that was crawling across their lunch room table. “Here is a red spider, not so big as a pin's head. Can you imagine an elephant being interested in him? Caring whether he is happy or isn't, or whether he is wealthy or poor, whether his mate returns his love or not, whether his mother is sick or well, whether he is looked up to in society or not, whether his enemies will smite him or his friends desert him, whether his hopes will suffer blight or his political ambitions fail, whether he shall die in the bosom of his family or neglected and despised in a foreign land? These things can never be important to the elephant, they are nothing to her. She cannot shrink her sympathies to the microscopic size of them. Man is to me as the red spider is to the elephant. The elephant has nothing against the spider; she cannot get down to that remote level. I have nothing against man. The elephant is indifferent, I am indifferent. I don't need people, love or adrenaline. I do not need money, clothes or cars. Don't understand me in the wrong way, Jet.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2017)

_Colette Eagle_
_in_
The Hunger (II)
_______________________________________________________________________​
Jet laughed. Not such as a coy gesture of intimidation, but more of the understanding of this unbelievable situation he ushered himself in. “Do you even understand what I asked?” He replied, quickly. “I didn’t ask for you life story or your perception, Ice Queen. I only asked why did you lose? Under every single category of that battle, you lost. Not because she behaved differently, not because she is the only ray of light, it’s because you noted that, and proceeded to react.” He separated their proximity. “Miss Mimosa is not my concern, you’re reckless defense for her was unnecessary, Ice Queen.You’re definitely not what I expected, but not in the sense you just described. You just enhanced my notion of you” He crimson eyes unwavering in kingly conviction. “You’re just lying.” He said not a single tremble or stutter. “I know of a boy exactly like that, Ice Queen. His very essence screams for the hope of the future, and more so, the evident rise of a new king for this world. You, on the other hand, just admitted that someone has ‘will’ Indomitable to be exact. If what you say is true, Ice queen... How can a machine like yourself even start to comprehend will? Will is something that’s birth from heart and soul. Something you seem to so evidently confident to be a trait of yours you lack.”

“Try again, sweetie, this time. Try to not lie, not to me. But to you.”

Her voice illustrated a sigh, something that she deemed to be perfectly clear and honest has seemed to fly entire past the boy here. His attitude, it was evident he felt like he stood above the common whelp, in his mind it wasn’t even a contest, it was merely someone with a voice trying to usurp him, but in his tranquility, it merely spoke of his confidence, like if a gun was pointed at his head and for some rhyme of reason he understood the bullet wouldn’t fire. A confidence that was brooding, even beyond the doubt he had of the girl before him. “Jet, you’re merely reaffirming the fact that you’re just someone whose parents were unable to keep a tighter grip on as a toddler.” Jet immediately responded “I’ll be sure to let them know that once I find them myself, Ice Queen.”  What was this name? He seemed to have assigned her such since he got a better grip of their interaction and on top of that, he didn’t seem to herald any offense of it, it slid on his skin like butter through a heated knife. He definitely was ‘feeling’ but much like to her, he didn’t seem to care… but his was more of a shield rather than anything. “Your attitude is the factor to all of this. I answered you by providing the necessary context and content for you to uncover a malleable conclusion. Yet, you failed, Jet. The reason why you cannot comprehend what I am saying is because-”


“I don’t care about you, Colette Eagle.” He halted her speech, this time the poison in his tongue slithered back to his throat. He didn’t seem to be playing around this time. “And also, I have no intention of caring about you and what you represent. I just honestly don’t care. As the lion whose king of the jungle, I don’t concern myself with opinion of a lowly sheep like yourself. Or more to your representation, the opinion of an _elephant._” He continued, not a step unturned. “I understand you, more than you think. I saw the fight, everyone saw the fight. Your quirk is somewhat similar to mines, but not quite. Mines revolves more on my essence, my creation and my position in life.”

“If you understand me, why do you continue to explain yourself. As you claim to know, I also don’t care for your explanations.”

“Good. Then we are in agreement then, WHY did you lose?”

He still didn’t seem to comprehend. This was merely because both the two, had different meanings for the same thing. “You bark very loudly.” One relied and undoubtful resilience and heart, the other on the calculated pressures of reality and their designated paths through fate. “I wholly understand feeling, Jet. I may not be able to process them as my own, or care for them, but as my quirk allows me, I can sense and distort emotions to my will, I can create, form and design the mental patterns and waves that create the human empathy. To do such, I have an understanding of life and it’s cycles. You on the other hand--”

“Didn’t I say I didn’t care about you.” He was rude. He really didn’t seem like anything she said fazed him, he just wanted an answer.

“Let me tell you this seriously then, with MY quirk in hand.” the weight began to pressure her closer to the floor as if she was going to prostrate before him, yet her mind was clear, her… essence told her otherwise. “In the face of greatness, the weak will kneel. I am a king in my own right. I will say this once more Ice Queen, and I won’t repeat it a fourth or fifth time. I don’t care about you, I care about the process that you saw, that you felt. Not the emotions, not the calculation, but the entirety of what ended and concluded upon that. Nemo-- Mimosa, recognizes you and you know that. Tell me, what about that give it value, even a soulless monster can manage something like that.”

His quirk was released, she seemed to get an understanding. “I see. This is your quirk.” Jet laughed “I have a passion.” they seemed to, for some way or another, understand each other if it even slightly. “I don’t think of Mimosa Merryweather.” Colette mentioned, rather similarly as the other times. Jet, finishing his food, let out a defeated sigh. “For someone who’s been suspended, you are using your quirk very leisurely.” Jet remained silent, as he allowed the water to freshen up his throat, a slow exhale “You don’t seem like the type to care to do harm, or to aid me. If I had to use my quirk, the best person to use it against was you.” She remained silent and continued with her food. “So, you’re just as useless as anybody else.” He really was rude. “Instead of giving me all that bullshit, you should’ve just said that from the beginning.” She continued, at this juncture, everything he said was meaningless. Nothing held querry, nothing held statement, it was merely him expressing his frustration at the cycle of what seemed to be considered a ‘stressful’ situation. He did hold something, it was just really well hid, or even to this moment, he’s lying.

“Well if you’ll excuse me--”

“You're lying.”

“Why would you care?”  She glanced at his direction, and lowered her sights once again. “Regardless of what has occurred at this moment, Ice Queen. I don’t really hate you. I just don’t care for you, I don’t care about your thoughts, your perceptions, you attitude, nothing. But that’s only because you can’t do so either. Nothing you do and think has any meaning towards the end of it, and that’s only because you can’t and will never be capable of doing such. You are, without a doubt, the textbook definition an empty. You just understand basics, the depth which comes with that… really? How am I supposed to take you seriously? You relate to nothing.”

He stood.

“But at the end of this long road, what you think doesn’t matter to me. I reiterate, nothing you say matters to me. That’s what I’ll continue to think how I do, and I will not change from anything that has happened here. But you see, Miss Eagle. You’re a friend.”

“From my collective experience, individuals with your nature follow a doomed path, paved for them the moment they are born. Like I have previously stated, you are a contradiction to the world's greatest achievers.”

“I don’t care.”

…

“You are my friend. There’s no possible way we both are friends to each other, but Colette Eagle is Jet Marquise’s friend. Nothing you say matters, because you can’t understand what matters, or more so you decide not to. You are not important to me, but you and I, by the weaving of fate, are my friend. I am not yours, but you are mines. And as such…” he goes towards her side and locks his arm around her neck and over her shoulder with his right. “When the time comes, I’ll be there. As a ‘friend’. No matter what you think.”

“Are you done? I sense you have no intention of engaging in battle, therefore remove your hands.” Jet does as such and proceeds to walk away.

“I’ll see you around.”

@Chronos @Wizzrobevox @Karma15

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Michael Young
Red Lion Dorms
*​Michael and Blake were about 80 percent finished with cleaning the room when he realized he hadn't actually begun unloading his own things. Michael looked over towards Blake and asked "I'm pretty sure I can handle the rest of this. You should probably start your side of the room."

As he began to do just that, Michael decided to start sharing stories from his trip back home with Blake. When trying to get Blake to do the same, he immediately declined, quickly shutting down the conversation. Michael relented; it was clear that this was a rather sensitive subject for him.

Once everything was in its proper place, Blake decided on going out into the school and meet up with some of the other students; he had done very little of that during last semester and he planned on correcting that. As the two left, Michael began walking to the other dorms.

As he reached the Red Lion Dorm, Michael walked around the halls, looking for Colette and Camilla's room. _"Hopefully Camilla's in a good mood; rather not have to talk to her when she's mad for whatever reason."_ As he looked at the dorm room numbers, he came to the slow and annoying realization that he had next to no clue where their room actually was. _"Dammit, I forgot the number."_

He reached into his pocket in order to call her before remembering that he only had Isaac's number. _"Speaking of, I should probably swing by Isaac's place later."_ Not sure if he was aware of Camilla and Colette's current locations, he began to simply point at a random room and knock on the door to ask if anyone knew which dorm room they belonged in.

As he knocked on the door, he caught a glimpse of the number of the dormroom. While it seemed familiar, he only noticed what it was when the door was opened and he saw Camilla. He had guessed the correct room. Surprised as the turn of events, Michael blurted out a quick greeting. 

"Uh, hi Camilla."

@Hero

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Blake Ackerman
Fishing for Clubs*​Blake walked through the halls of the school, looking at a poster list of clubs found on the school. He looked over the choices within the small pool of activities that even mildly interested him; while he wasn't at all a fan of physical activities, he did have a certain appreciation for the arts, even if many of the classical examples were something he couldn't see himself being good at.

He sighed as he saw next to nothing on a costume club; while he thought they might have had one, he didn't see anything written down. _"If, by some miracle, such a club somehow didn't already exist, I'll would have to personally rectify that little mistake."_

As Blake looked down towards the poster, he almost failed to notice a fellow student walking towards him. Barely stopping in time, he looked towards the blue haired student he nearly bumped into. "Oh, sorry. This may come out of nowhere, but do you know if there's a costume club anywhere?"

@luffy no haki


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 24, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: You Don't Know*

"Oh, I'm looking for something!" He said as he turned to face her as she began walking along the sandy beach. The sky's tinted blue marshmallow like greyness seemed to drown out all the color around them, making her golden locks even easier to notice as he trailed behind her.

"What was it you we're looking for?" Mimi pondered as she turned her head to the side a bit, not quite seeing Victor but suggesting she was referring directly to him.

"I have no idea!" He smiled cheerfully. Mimi slowed to a stop as she seemed to process this information, allowing Victor to move next to her.

"You don't know what you're looking for?" Her tone was marked with both confusion and of skepticism, and her face reflected these feelings. Unperturbed, Victor nodded and continued to walk by her.

"Basically. I mean, I know what I'm looking for, but I don't know what it is exactly, you know?" He explained to the golden haired girl. He had been practicing being more clear with his language since he his last major mission thanks to Katrina's personal teachings on the subject. "It's super cool though! I really want to see it again." He turned towards Mimi with an excitement in his eye as just thinking about what it was he was out there to find. "It was red with these huge antennae coming out of it's face! And it had like twelve legs and it look like it was covered in armor!" He put extra emphasis on last part, even with his hands animated to help describe the oddity to her in gestures. 

"I'm pretty sure it was like two feet long, it was like some sort of giant weird armored spider, it was awesome! I saw it in my first day here trapped in a net so I got it out, but it scurried off before I could get a good look at it."

 Looking back, that was about the same time he met Roman again and they had that party on the beach on the first day. Every time since then as a matter of fact, whenever he looked for it he managed to meet someone he had briefly met before. Was that coincidence? Or maybe a magic fate spider? In any case, that just made him wait to see it even more!

"So that's why I'm here, to find that giant armored spider thing again." He placed his hands behind his head as he gentle kicked up some sand with his foot. "What about you? Kinda brisk to be out her studying, wouldn't ya say?"

@Hollow​


----------



## Hollow (Jul 24, 2017)

*Sand Castles*
*-The Sound A Conch Shell Makes When Pressed Against The Ear-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Beach // Late Afternoon
@Wizzrobevox
*
"Not at all," Mimi disagreed with his opinion about her using the beach to study during this time of the year. "It's quiet and pleasant. I like the cold." 

The mimosa is a flower that blooms in winter after all...but more importantly...

A crab? A lobster?? No, it couldn't be any decapod if it had 12 legs. 

Eyes slightly narrowed, Mimi considered the idea that Victor might just be pulling her chain. However, the boy had a child like manner to him that told her he was being honest no matter how random it seemed. What was she supposed to do in a situation like this? Offer help? Visiting the beach to study was one thing - actually going into the water to search for an unknown creature was an entirely different thing. On the other hand, she had a feeling letting him go alone was a bad idea...what if whatever he was talking about was poisonous? 

"I'll look with you," she offered without a second thought. She was worried about him...it definitely had nothing to do with the fact that there apparently was a creature living around their campus that she knew nothing about.

Without warning, the girl let her bag fall from her shoulder and crouched down to set her shoes and socks next to it before removing her uniform's blazer, scarf and tie as well. With one of her bracelets, she expanded the crystal to form a cluster around her stuff in order to properly safe keep it. "If you have anything you want to leave behind before we start, now would be the time to tell me," she informed her newest partner in crime though she doubted he had. Victor had come here ready to find this creature after all, surely he wouldn't have brought anything along that might get damaged in the process.

Using the momentum of standing back up again to stretch her arms out, Mimi performed a quick warm up and rolled the sleeves of her shirt up. "There's an area of the beach filled with rocks nearby...close to where you and your friends threw that party last semester..." Yes. She remembered. Zia and her had been walking nearby when it happened. "I hear it's a popular place to find crabs and other sea creatures," Mimi explained, tapping her chin with a finger. "We could start there."

*-Mission Start-
Assignment:* Finding Tamatoa
*Star Rank:* 0.5
*Student Members:* Shell Shock and m&m.
*Description:* At the beginning of the first term, Victor found a mysterious creature caught in a trap. It got away too quickly for him to properly observe it but he's fairly sure it had a pair of antennas, 12 feet and was covered in a red body armor. The kids mission will be to find this creature!​
The walk was pleasant enough, filled with little bits of conversation here and there. They probably had another 40 minutes of sunlight so they would have to make good use of them, Mimi wasn't going to allow this expedition to go any longer than that. Even if today's weather was pleasant enough, it was still a dangerous thing to be exploring this particular area of the beach at this time. Tides were ever changing, all it took was a larger than expected wave to throw them off their feet...however, she was also sure that, between Victor and her, they had this.

"Careful not to cut yourself," Mimi gave a quick warning as they reached the area and began to thread on rock. Unleveled and bumpy, it was an exercise and a half to make their way across it while being careful of where they set their feet and hands. They could observe little creatures roaming around and there were a few small ponds here and there with their own personal echo system living inside. Unfortunately, none of them matched her friend's description...

"I was sure it would have been around here...maybe if we go farther down the line," she suggested. "What prompted you to suddenly want to find this creature though?"

"Are you going to eat it?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 25, 2017)

The Birth of The Sensates

Amelia steadied her breathe, the restlessness in her shrunk. Cool as the calm river stream and firm as iron; she told her story.

 “I love my adopted parents and have never felt ashamed to be a Stoneheart, but there was always something missing. There’s a phrase for it. That feeling of loss despite the nonexistence.  It hangs over you like a nosy kid breathing over your neck. Like the phantom limb, you feel the discomfort of absence when you can’t remember the very thing you lost. I discovered who my biological mother was through dreaming. Flowing golden locks moving through the cool fall breeze, the smell of burnt cookies and cookie dough. A blissful happiness despite of the wave of trouble that afflicted her. Through long winter nights under the frosty Canadian sky I was given the chance to see her, to view her life through my own eyes. “

Freya and Depri stirred in their curiosity and even Colette found herself drawn in, with her own warped sense of fascination. “Don’t get me wrong, having visions of your birth mom is bizarre, it’s the kind of shit that shakes a person. But I came to love her like a writer loves an idea, smitten with the possibilities while ignoring the facts. As a journalist you’re told to separate fact from fiction. You cross out the romance and focus on what’s really there. I knew that, and as I writer boxing in my romanticism and separating it from objectivity was second to breathing. But how could I do that? For sixty days and sixty nights I saw my mother’s life, and I saw her death."

“I would see it again and again, like a film clip stuck in a constant loop. Her life, her death, and our birth. Arzo, Ulrich, and I, we were born as she took her last breath. It was the first gift we were given and the first we would share. Together we shared the gift of life and the crime of murder, snuffing out the life of the woman who birthed us.”

  “Don't get me wrong, acceptance didn't come easy for me. I did everything to get rid of the visions. Seeing her live and die again and again, seeing my siblings crawling out of her and into the world, it was too much. Drove me fucking mad. The dreams eventually stopped but the weirdness didn’t end there. Spouting random nonsense in Spanish at work. Warding off a mugger and nearly beating him to death while cursing in Dutch afterwards. I was realizing that my mind was not uncompromisable, and for a reporter that’s terrifying.  Like my mother, Arzo and Ulrich haunted my dreams. I would see them at work, in the street, and at home. And they could see me, although Ulrich being the anti-quirkist that he is, was less suggestive to these encounters. “​

“So, we became aware of one another as we saw flashes of one another’s life. A few months later and we planned to finally meet, a reunion twenty years in the making. There is still the mystery of why we have this link. I desperately searched for answers, an insight, a clue, something to work with. That something eventually came up; a doctor in South American, interested by our case, responded to my email. He theorized that our strange psychic link came from our mother. She had a quirk that went unnoticed until her death. Hers was an ability that could only be described as the ultimate manifestation of maternal love. In her final moments, her deep love for us manifested and imbued in us an ability that is a rarity even in the paranormal world.”


Finally, as if rewarded by the consolation of breath following a deep dive, Amelia felt a calmness fill her. “I won’t pretend to be ignorant of the suspicion you may feel. You have no reason at all to believe me or my story, but right now you are my best chance at safety. Please help me, at least until I can meet them.”

  Nala did not need further prodding because her heart had already been moved by the woman’s words. Perhaps it was her own romance that dulled the years of discipline, for she too found glamour and promise in the mystique. Before Amelia could even ask, Nala had made her decision.

How can I call myself a hero if I abandon this woman in her time of need?

@Wizzrobevox @Hero ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Meetings: Blake Ackerman I_

"Fuaah!! Damn, dis exercise in tha mornin' feels great!"

The cheerful voice accompanied by that distinctive accent which gives away the identity of its owner is heard close to the entrance of the gymnasium used by the boxing club. As usual, Maxwell was messing around in one of the many clubs existing in Grand Heroics High; as long as he was useful in one way or another he was allowed to hang around them with the hidden purpose of making the guy use all of his time  and energy in something productive instead of misusing it to think up weird plans to catch people in his, sometimes exaggerated, pranks. The g¿fact that he joined the Self Improvemnet Club was also another relief since he probably would get a bit busy with that.

The refreshing tone, came from him pouring some water over his head as he was getting ready to leave. By the look of it, Maxwell greatly enjoyed his morning exercise there.

"Oi"  "What?"

Two upperclassmen from the Red Lions a few meters away from the australian.

"After the warm up, we fought four rounds each with him right?"

"Yeah, so?"

"That means twelve minutes each"

"And?"

"And we won every single round "

"Yes"

"In other words,for almost half an hour we beat the crap out of Chase right and left..."

"Then?"     "Then..."

"Then?!"

"Then why the hell is it us the ones who look like we got our asses kicked?! Look how fresh he looks! It´s starting to irritate me."

"Hahahah, you got a point. But drop it, you can´t win against that. He just has too much energy."​ 

He said laughing off the annoyance of his friend. Those two are guys who somehow, god knows why or how, have taken a liking to the first year and as such they often invited him for exercise or training. Their little combo simply reflecting how amused they were at Max' stamina. Even though the green-eyed kid lost all eight rounds he barely seemed to have broken a sweat although a few parts of his face looked slightly swollen. The rounds weren't too intense but it actually seemed to show the two second years lacked stamina instead. 

"Hahaha, that was great. See ya later at tha dorms, peeps!"

The last thing those two heard before seeing him disappear fast enough to confuse his leave with a magic trick.

*[School Halls]*

Maxwell Chase, the Splendid, simply strolled around the halls just like usual. Greeting people, pranking a few others with silly little tricks like tapping on someone's shoulder to make them look and discover there was no one there and such. Still living in his own little world, he happened to bump onto someone cause of not paying attention where he walked by. 

Max takes a moment to look at the guy, blue eyes, black hair and a height about the same as his own. He smiles as he recognizes the guy, he didn't know his name but he had seen him before around school, indeed he was among the few first years he had not talked with before and this looked like the perfect chance to finally do so.

"Oh, sorry. This may come out of nowhere, but do you know if there's a costume club anywhere?"

_The question was a strange one to ask but it still brought a smile to the blue-haired youngman. Seems like he could kill two birds with one stone as he promised Deprimein that he would do some advertisement for the club._

"Hahah 'course there´s one!! look!!"

Starting to frantically look among his clothes, the masked kid took about ten full second sbefore finding what he was trying to show. From within his jacket's pocket a pamphlet, which was made by the founder of the Self Improvement Club, came out. Max instantly put the advertisment in Blake´s hands.

" Ya can have dis one pal, it´s tha Self Improvement Club. It was created  little ago by mah partner Deprimeun, ya gotta read it!!"

His overly cheerful demeanor calling a bit of attention again as he did exactly the same he does whenever he meets someone: ignore their personal space and start to talk really fast. It was as if he was selling something. Actually if he didn't make it as a hero, it was sure that he would be a good merchant at least.

"It's basically an all rounder club where you can do whatever ya want as long as ya´re striving for tha development of skills. Hahah we do from borin' stuff like helpin' each other study ta cool stuff like trainin' and throw 'round ideas of how each of us could improve our use of quirks and stuff. It's like tha Jack of all trades club!!...Oh by tha way, name's Max."​
@P-X 12
_
_


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 26, 2017)

United in Spirit, Mind, & Body: Sensate​


Enter: Kassim Amari
The Father of Demons
                                                   ♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕♕​
     A school of ruby red and crisp orange glister petals oscillated through the green field.  The warm laughter of children played in the background. Several of the Logan Heights Elementary School first graders had orange and red cut outs in their hands. With craftsmanship deemed masterful for a first grader, the boys and girls shaped their paper petals and leaves. Upon their counselors decree they would release them into the air to be grasped by the eager winter wind.

  Pride slowly built up in Kassim's normally downcast visage and he almost allowed a smile to escape him. "My builders, skilled as always. Come hither, young wolves." He gesticulated the swarm of bees toward him and they sat down at his order.

      He positioned himself in the center with poise and elegance that was excessive for a status of small significance. "My cubs our time has come to an end. We have let free colorful hues into the open so that they may shine once more on a city that has lost its color."

     Their eyes brightened with deep interest. His words sparked a fire in them that would not end. It did not go unnoticed and his success. "These past six weeks have been nothing short of an honor for me!" He hated kids and found them to be the most selfish creatures. "As a youthful hero to be, a disciple under the banner of truth, not a day goes that I feel regret at my choice. Choosing to inspire the beautiful youth over a life of action and thrill. " This was the easiest way to get out going to class. Grand Heroics High was the most pretentious thing, join a few pro-bono electives and everyone forgets you exist. "As I leave today, I will not forget the adventures we shared and the good accomplished!" Onward to the next con.

     They showered him in applause. He responded with feigned interest to their tearful goodbyes and praises. Quickly, Kassim logged in his final hours of community service at the Logan Heights Youth Center, where he had been spending his afternoons for the last six weeks. It was how he had been exempt from last term's Engineer & Design classes. He merely had to give up some weekends, a worthy sacrifice. He practically sprinted out the YMCA after signing the last of his paperwork. His phone's vibration interrupted his lively dash through the sidewalk.

   "Kassim Ngozi Amari, how can I brighten up your afternoon?" He answered his phone with the tone of self-importance in his speech.

    "Rather than brighten up anybody's afternoon you should worry about shining some light on these damn grades, Kassim. You slothful bastard. For your sake it had better me my shoddy vision playing tricks on me, or are these consecutive C's the real thing?!" His heart dropped several levels as Nala's raspy voice cut through his phone's speaker.

  "Sis-Sis, be at peace. It's the cultural barrier. You have misconstrued how things work in the states. See, Americans live by the proverb, C's get degrees."

 "I WILL GUT YOU BEFORE YOU EVER TRY THAT SLICK SHIT WITH ME AGAIN KASSIM NGOZI AMARI. AFTER I FINISH THIS MISSION AND GET BACK TO SCHOOL, IM THROWING YOUR ASS INTO A YEARS WORTH OF MORNING SUSPENSION-" Fearing for his life Kassim swiftly ended the call before any more damage could be done.

    The walk to the Logan Heights Transportation Terminal was one of lamenting reflection. His brown hands slid out of his denim jeans and was held out. He studied his hands with eyes of novelty. They were wicked things, his hands. He hated his calloused hands and their amorphous nature. These devilish hands held so much malevolence. A double barrel shotgun in one instance, a fully armed exo-skeleton the next. Hands that could be all, and do all. Any inventor worth his salt knows of the burden of accountability. An inventors constructions were his children and are not all parents keepers of their children's sins? He condemned the possibility of ever touching so much as a wrench. How could he? True terror is being unable to delight in one's passions. Kassim had been guilty of pulling the trigger, of smothering the fire out of so many. He forcefully plunged his hands back into their safe pockets and once again condemned his own passion. For now C's would have to get degrees. He vowed long ago that his hands would no longer be used to make demons.

 @Wizzrobevox @Hero


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 26, 2017)

*The Bonds Reforged: Confusion...!*

Shock and disgust.

"What?! No way!" Victor exclaimed with surprise he wasn't entirely sure where is came from a place even he wasn't entirely sure about. "This is purely for visual appreciation! I could ear something like that, it'd be like cannibalism!" He explained.

"Cannibalism...?" Mimi seemed to question his meaning with the statement, but as if almost on cue, Victor continued with his impassioned spiel.

"We're both shell folk, ya? We use it like armor, like it's a part of our body. If I ate something like that, it'd be like eating another a long lost cousin. That's just messed up!" He placed his hand on his hips in a confidence stance as the wind suddenly kicked up, causing his hair to dance as if it were a cape. "If you're planning on making it your next meal, then you're in for rude awakening. There's no way I'll allow that! Consider me the beach hero, Shell Shock, protector of my shell buddy!" He nodded to himself confidently as he reached the end of his speech on his disapproval of eating the rare creature from the seashore covered in a shell.

"I wasn't really interested in eating it myself. I was just curious as to what you would do one you found it." The elegant blonde explained to him. The wind has died down and along with, Victor's stance relaxed and his arms fell to the sides.

"Oh." He said simply before scratching his head with an akward smile crossing his face.

 "Sorry, I didn't mean to accuse you of anything! That's my fault. Guess I got caught up in the question..." He laughed a bit, the slightest bit embarrassed for his jumping to conclusions. "It's just I think it's super cool that there's something out there that's like my quirk. It was always the odd one out when I was growing up in my family since it was really only only good for defending, course back then it really wasn't even good for that much either!" Thinking back on it, his quirk had come a long way, hadn't it? Before he couldn't even protect one mangy cat from harm, and now he was the one dishing out damage with the power his cousin and siblings used to make fun of. His features became more relaxed as he continued to speak.

"It's just...nice to have something to relate to like that, you know?"

@Hollow​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 27, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛

​A daunting unsheathing of the blade, her maneuver seems flawless, on hand held a practice blade, the other another weapon. This would be difficult, he would have to make up for the range, he needed to utilize all he could and knew from his time with Nikolai and Tony. Ser Quinn rose her hand and looked at both participants, the student knights looking at anticipation, all wondering what Jacob's quirk was and why he had chosen the title of brawler knight. "START!" She started, her movements were swift, her pacing was graceful, every step was met with precision and grace. Her arm ticked, a swing was delivered, Jacob didn't have time to think, but he manage to step back, avoiding the first slice, however, he movements continued, and with a pivot, she kicked he earth beneath her feet and shortened the gap between the two, utilizing the initial inertia of the swing to propel herself under him, turn and spin elbow the young hero in the gut. His wind was stolen from him, his body began to surmount the energy of the world, Cosmos was trying to keep him standing, she was good... She had a good application of movement and technique. What was she? He could hear the sirens of pain course through him, he was trying to sustain his grown, firmly placing his feet on the ground, he retaliated immediately and threw a swing towards the blonde who stood under him, she evaded, turned, and met her practice blade to the side of his cheek. Throwing him towards the short distance. Her reaction was outstanding too... "You know, you talked big at first but you should've really selected a weapon if that's all you can muster." 

He stood, his feet trying to sustain the pain. He underestimated what his body was capable, with this input of power from Cosmos, he could move, but in a battle he didn't know how much he should administer throughout his body. If anything, something like this could end up injuring him even more. He focused his power on the affected areas, he needed to focus, sustain the pain even if minimally for the sake of movement. But, his power coursed across him, he couldn't allow True Conqueror to seep out, that's be exposing to much power and his body wasn't really read to take that much energy. Right now he needed to read her, she kicked again, somehow getting a grasp of the situation. Her eyes trailed him, she swung again this time, Jacob pulled forward, her eyes widen in surprise he went under the sing, she couldn't do anything about this, her feet met the earth, and she brought up her knee to connect. A side step from the young hero student, and a swing of his fist that connected to her stomach, follow up, turn and elbow at the same location. Pain began to loosen her stance, and finally after such a stagger, the young pushed her with a kinetic shove. Widening the gap between the two.

"Impressive. So that's your quirk." The students began to speak between the audience, witnessing such a powerful quirk in display. What was that, a blast? A shield? What was it's function. Quickly, Eleanor retaliated. A crack of her neck, and she took her stance once more. "What are you telling me? Are you saying to stay away?" She spoke, getting an idea. "Your hands are trembling. Are you scared?" Did she figure it out already? "Seems like something is up with you then, whatever it is. I'm sure that the technique you used now wasn't even half of your output. So there's a couple of things that might be happening to you right now." She had will, she had a silenced determination coursing through that stare of her's. She wasn't underestimating him at all, an honor of a knight, she was radiant. _"He was even able to land a hit on someone from the top ten... that kid isn't a joke." _

_"What are you saying? Knight Ilya Quinn is just testing the waters, she's not gone serious yet."_

_"Right. That kid's full of himself if he thinks he can win with only that. Get real!" _

Jacob returned to his stance. Eleanor looked at her teacher, her mind began to whirl in a single thought. Her teeth gritted under such thought, her stance changed. "Something's up with you..." She kicked off again, her speed increased, she's faster! Jacob had to think, if he did anything reckless here... Tony said he wouldn't--! Her swords flashed in the face of existence, he had not other choice but to use his explosive quirk again. He flicked his finger, the blade met and invisible wall, to no avail she twisted her core and used such to her advantage. Turning across the air, like a trampoline she used the force of the energy to propel herself in a circular pattern, 180'd in the air and slam her heel at the side of the boy's face. She figured it out so quick... she was something else entirely! She was... a genius! Her legs met the earth and her sword swung again, this time towards his neck. This will be game over if it hits! He allowed the weight of that kick to make him fall, missing above him, his back on the ground and retaliating. He swung towards her side, she evaded, towards the left, just like he predicted, his feet began to gather it's energy, the Cosmos began to cycle at his finger tips and her twisted his leg on one arc kick. Connected, this time much stronger than before, kicking her into an implosion. Her stance stood tall, her feet dragged across the field, stabbing her practice blade into the earth, halting her movements entirely. Her breath began to turn heavy, that one actually hurt. He was strong too...

"Damn it... I can't." Jacob's body is starting to deteriorate... He can feel his power exerting to much force. His muscle fibers are beginning to scream in total agony. What can he do, he doesn't know what other type of application to give it. She hasn't even demonstrated her quirk, she's just been relentlessly attacking. But something about it had patterns, she was adapting, every secular second that passes; Eleanor Von Ilya Quinn has the upper hand. How to use his quirk differently? How? Jet used it as a gun... Maybe he could--

_"He did it again. He's something else."_

_"Something about him is weird though, don't you think? It's like..."_

_"Yeah, he seems to be holding back."_

_"What are you doing mocking us!? You're gonna be in real trouble is you underestimate Knight Ilya Quinn!"_ 

"I can't..." the boy before her showed promise, he was very adept with hand to hand, he knows where to strike and how to manipulate a fight to go to his favor, just merely adapting isn't enough. Something she should've expected. His eyes trace her muscle, her joints, her every fiber to witness where and when he can strike. He is dealing with some one with a blade, he is far much more malleable in terms of combat, although she had a larger distance, if he can utilize his entire body, then this battle can go awry real quick. She's watching though... She's watching her now, before all these kids, but her eyes are on him. Why? Why on this transfer student? She's worked so hard up until now, she's worked really hard and she still can't seem to give her. A flick of her tongue, she began to hold her blade differently, like an instrument. 

"What is she...?" Her smaller weapon laid on top, soon some glaring lights made its way the visage of every spectator. Her eyes closed and soon said lights form strings. She began to... play them? "If you're just gonna keep your distance, then..." 

​

Her voice, she began to sing. What was this, at a time like-- "!!!!"

"_Tue rei ze croa riou tue ze"_

His feet lost their strength, his quirk loosen it's power, he began to feel tired, sleepy like a force was taking over him, his hands gripping earth, Cosmos could sense it, this was a disturbance, her voice... That was her quirk!

_"Wow, he's actually sustaining himself. Most just drop after the first lyric."_

"What are you... What is this?" Jacob seemed to be on the other side of his own power, was this what it felt to have a weight on your shoulders, something holding you down. Her hands lowered, and she exhaled. Before he knew it, her sword smacked him on his stomach, shoulder, head, leg and kick to drop him on the floor. "You're still awake!?" She was genuinely surprised. "How? That was enough power to knock out a 3rd year!" His mind began to think again... on those people who he trust, and those who have that will to believe on him. Even in something like this...

"As if... As if I'd let something like this take me down!"
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Blake Ackerman
School Halls*​


luffy no haki said:


> *[School Halls]*
> 
> Maxwell Chase, the Splendid, simply strolled around the halls just like usual. Greeting people, pranking a few others with silly little tricks like tapping on someone's shoulder to make them look and discover there was no one there and such. Still living in his own little world, he happened to bump into someone cause of not paying attention where he walked by.
> 
> ...



Blake initially taken aback by the overly cheery demeanour of the student in front of him, quickly scanned the advertisement Max had just given him. "Self Improvement? Hrmm. . . " Blake scanned the poster for whatever kind of club activities this entailed. _"Skill development? Well, that's vague enough to mean just about anything. Or is that the point of it? To assist others in the criteria they may be weak in?"_ As Blake thought on if his skills in sewing would be of any use, he heard Max introduce himself. "Hrm? Oh, hello there Max." He held out his hand to shake. "My name is Blake."

He thought on what the club could conceivably do for him. _"Well, there are a few points outside of making clothes that I can improve. My father always did say that I was a bit too soft physically. Perhaps I might join this club."_ Blake put away the flier in his hand before turning his attention to Max. "I think I shall take you up on the offer. Where is this club's room?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 28, 2017)

Jacob Connor



♛♛♛
​This gumption of his... Something about it spoke to the myriad, their eyes trained on him as that heavy bullet of sweat dropped from his head, the wounds that have been inflicted were begging to show, his trembling increased, but he didn't falter, his breathing became heavier, his lungs felt as if they were about to explode, resisting this power was too much, the beating of his heart was accelerating. What can he do? This wasn't over yet, he couldn't allow it to end here, in this stage... He would demonstrate what he was made of. "You're really still trying to move...?" Eleanor was taken aback, he was really still on his knees. His will shone like beacon's light on the night, that resolution spoke to the myriad whom for some reason or the other doubted the boy, but at this moment. "You don't need to force yourself, Knight Connor... You don't need to--" 

"Don't say it! I tried too hard to get here! I found the answer and yet... and yet!" His voice thundered across the field, something in them held a massive strength. A kingly resolve. "This isn't about me winning or loosing! It's about me accepting me! I want for you to understand, I want to believe in a future where I can bring hope to everyone! I want to give the principal that vacation she desperately needs. I want Tony to look at me with pride! I want to make them all proud! This win serves more than just a test of my abilities, it's what's gonna define the start of the future hero I want to be!" His power began to shine, he released all restrictions, the pain began to bellow at every cranny of his senses, the power that was once holding him captive was loosing it's grip, but now he had to deal with the after effects. Eleanor understood him, something between what he said felt like it hit home, it was true, this mock battle, somewhere in between the means had shifted into something completely different. Something that would evolve their hearts into something else, Eleanor teeth gritted in some type of frustration. Her mind began to cycle through memories which kept her pursuing her success. Something that reflected so beautifully before, like an artist exposing their painting. His turmoil had some merit. "You think this all about you, huh!?" Her voice echoes as well, her resolve began to beam as well. "You're not the only one, Transfer Student! You're not the only one trying their hardest to become something they aren't!" Her memories began to overflow, the work she had to endure, to surpass, the talents she had to acquire. In a world where everyone in her family was birthed with talents of that of geniuses, of that of prodigies, she who was borne with such a mediocre quirk, something she had to evolve on her own, with he own strength. "I have people whom I can't let down either, people whom I look up to who I want to notice me! I can't just simply allow someone to trample those dreams! I will look towards the future! With hope held high! With sword held strong!" her grip on the hilt of her blades became stronger. 

She remembered the tears that fell during each failure, the tears that fell during each victory. Everything she did up until this point was a mark which will be imbued on her story. She fought countless hardships, fought the critics. "You don't know what it is, transfer student! You don't how hard it is to be incompetent in a world where everyone just seems to be better than you! But no matter how many peddles I got to kick, how many stone I got to move, or how many mountains I got to climb! I will become a great knight! Because I refuse to give up on those who are important to me too!" Jacob's eyes widen, how powerful were those words indeed, he could sense a resounding amount of respect towards his opponent, his mind began to revolve on the thought... It was time. "BECAUSE I WILL BECOME THE GREATEST KNIGHT WHO EVER LIVED!!"

"Well said... KNIGHT ILYA QUINN!!!!!" he hasn't felt this amount of... determination ever, his power began to cycle across the field, it's power forming into a massive scream withing the world's power, his body began to absorb the Cosmos into a small core, his body could move, the pain was there, but this felt different, he couldn't put his finger on it. Maybe it was because all of this felt... right! Earth beneath his heel began to tremble under such an influence, he could feel his body screaming, activating all emergency sirens for him to stop. But someone of this caliber deserved much more than his half-ass attempt of a battle. It was time to let loose, it time to allow such a power to boil on the seams of creation. He stood proud, inviting his opponent with a spread of his arms, both of their crimson eyes glaring at the next with notable intent at their full potential. Ser Quinn witness such a power release to the world, what was this... What was happening to Knight Jacob , the students were--

"In my life, it was always how to get out of trouble. How to follow a stupid quota... To me, the world was pretty boring to be honest. Nobody seemed to take their role seriously. Nobody could live up to what was to be a hero..." He remember the words to the grandfather. He remembered the words of the principal. This was what it meant to live up to an expectation, this is what it felt to be among the presence of someone who truly understood. "But, you've showed me something right now. Eleanor! After this, I would really love for you and I to be friends." A smile escaped him, through that overwhelming presence of his. He felt like... like a king was begging to be born. Such will emanating from the seams of such a young boy.

"So, this is the potential you spoke of God's eye..." Eleanor laughed, a small mocking laugh. "You're acting all high and mighty there just to ask to be friends?" Her power began to shine too, in the presence of such and overwhelming quirk, there was no better means for her to prove herself against it. "Seriously. How lame can you get?" That was the epitome of what she had struggled so much to defeat, that 100% of power which he didn't want to show, now on display for the world to see. The presence of a power entity, of a young hero playing king! "Buy me a crepe first.. And then I'll think about it. Come!" The light in Jacob's eyes began to change, the red hue started to... flicker almost between different shades. His body flew in an explosive push, distance shortened in mere moments, their bodies flared on the heart of battle, the resounding clashes and explosions began to surround the area, Eleanor swiftly found the weakness, there were certain point of which he could deploy if she could parry, he however could control the movement and flow of battle. This was fight of skill, indeed!

The flash of steel on speed and defense all meshed together under the grand muse of power began to drive the sense of will. This was will incarnate, although everyone felt the allure of Jacob's power over them, unlike before... it didn't feel like a weight, it felt like a support everyone began to cheer, just cheer. Morale began to increase. A swing, her blade missed, and he tackled, a throw, she retaliated, she pivoted  swung twice and leaped, moonlight slash with double spin technique, kinetics bubbles flicked on their direction halting their path indefinitely. A kinetic punch was being delivered, she kicked the side of his hand away with her heel, the blast headed yonder with large boom, he retaliated and twisted his feet to deliver a back hand, she parried and the blast stay on his hand, exploding on a large scale enough to leave a small dent on the earth beneath them. Both back flipped away, prepping their stances and getting a small hint of breath before returning to the fight. Both closing the gap. 

_"Their fighting furiously!" "They really seemed to go at it!" "The transfer student was holding back! Look at how well he can fare with hand-to-hand! It's amazing!" "Go transfer student! Go Knight Quinn!"_ Eleanor brought up her quirk again, her voice began to sing again, she evoked a barrier this time. Jacob released his force upon it, but to not avail. She continued singing, he wounder were healing! not like this, he ushered more power this time, and broke the barrier before him. She staggered, finally she led up. A punch landed and she was thrown to the distance. It was time to finish this. 

"SUUUUUUUUUPER!" His power resonated with grace, the world was on his side! "MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!" Eleanor stood, preparing for anything, but then she felt the force, the force of his will upon him. He had a trick of his sleeve! She was made to kneel, she couldn't stand, her body didn't want to react, not now! Not at this crucial moment. "PUUUUUUUUUNCHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!" 

"Not yet!" He will overtook said power, ducking under the young hero's strike. Her grip tightened, her power rose and her hand swung with all her strength. Causing the blast to collapse into an empty void, and him to be thrown towards the distance. Pain was settling in finally... if he continued...

"The winner is, Knight Ilya Quinn!" What!? she put a stop to it! urgh... he couldn't move too much. But at it was more due to his injuries during battle... what did he do during? Such input would've place him in the hospital again but. Eleanor extended a hand to his fallen opponent. "So, about that crepe." He stared at her eyes, the realization settling in. She was really gifted... to stand up to his power with such grace. "Welcome to our school... Knight Jacob Connor."


_Theses Hands May Very Well Burn The World..._
_[Prologue: End]_​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 29, 2017)

*The Three Fools: (Un)Relatable*


In the most simple of terms, Deprimeun could not relate to this woman at all. A bond connecting those who left the womb with you, an unbreakable string of unity that tied on to another tinted red as the blood shared between them, a lingering smell that would remind you of them whenever it pasted by your nostrils. A desire to be near those know as your siblings, a need for being around those people, simply because they are those who you share such a bond with that can never be replicated. That feeling...had he ever felt it before? It all honesty, he never really even felt he was truly related to them, alas, they seemed as if they were planets an entire galaxy apart from a mere cloud of space gas such as himself. He did not, and possibly could never fathom what this woman was feeling the stress, the fear, anxiety, nothing of what he had been used to in his entire life, at least not in the same way.

Yet, almost instinctually, he was engrossed in a solicitude by simply her emotion. He did not know her emotions fully, he could, at the very least, imagine what she was feeling. Finally being able to meet people who you've shared an undeniable connection with yet have never even heard of until recently only to have it be put into jeopardy, but unlike his blue haired automaton companion, he failed to have any sort of natural inclination towards such clarity. 

Collette...

He turned towards Collette, who was simply starting off into space as the subway cart sped past sign after sign. He wondered if she would be able to help him understand Amelia's feelings better, it was her trademark skill. He gave it a moment of thought. The idea vanished, as he couldn't think of himself being able to become so reliant of such a power. As a hero it was undoubtedly a useful skill to help understand what the people around you feel, but it was something he too would have to learn on his own eventually, being able to read the mood was the most basic of basics for a hero, and something he would have to train in himself...though hopefully she might be able to help.

If one were to think about it, it was a wonder how a girl who supposedly had no sense of emotion or drive herself outside of basic fight or flight decided it was a useful idea to join the club. In all actuality, it didn't seem like she needed much in the way of improvement, she had already made a name for herself being a competent hero candidate from a purely academic standpoint, any 'self-improvement' she could undertake would seem like an unnecessary suppliment to her training in school. In all actuality, she only joined because Max had asked her.

---
"Come awn! You gotta be mor forward if ya want new members, pal!" The blue haired boy smacked his back with an unintentionally great amount of force, causing him to nearly fall over. Deprimeun knew that he was right, he couldn't stand around waiting for more people to come, he had to follow up on his desire beforehand to increase the size of the club, but after the last event he caused trying to do that, he was still trying to figure out a proper stragety to approach people without scaring them off.

"I-i-i know, it's just that...I don't have a lot if experience with that sort of thing...though I'm still trying..." He managed to bark out. Max was definitely a bit of an overwhelming force for him at times, but more than likely in the best possible way. He felt his good intentions even in his overly boasterous actions and speech, and that alone was helping him adjust to speaking with people...a little bit...maybe. He was at least getting used to having someone else around him normally.

Well, when he wasn't running off, that is. 

"Hey, pretty lady! Come join our Self-Improvement club, ya?" It seemed he may have had some kind of teleportation application to his quirk he had yet to fully reveal to him. He had a approached another blue haired individual, perhaps hair color was a uniting factor of society? That could be one of the (many) reasons he had such trouble approaching people. The individual had turned out to be a girl, as Max's greeting revealed.

"Fine." As well as his newest club member.

His newest club member was a girl.

He felt a singe of fear roll down his spine.
---

The train cart jumped in the air after hitting a bump of some sort, no more than a an inch or two, but it was enough to knock Deprimeun back into his senses, or at the very least kicked started them again, disoriented by the unexpected bump. He his entire upper half seemed to tense up as a result, as if he was just scolded by some greater force for his foolishness, though what exactly that foolishness was at this time, he wasn't sure. No doubt it was foolishness, but the exact type had escaped him, in fact, he was as silent and still as the rest of the group, tense and quite. 

He was just like them, right?

No, they were just like him. On edge, uncomfortable, not sure how to deal with this tension, unsure of what to say, if anything should be said. That's what this situation had become. They were just like him I'm any sort of social interaction. That, at the very least, he could understand, and knew enough about to know that it wasn't any good. So what exactly was he to do? 

The unprecedented.

The unpredictable.

The unimaginable.

"S-s-so, M-Miss Stoneheart...you're a journalist, correct? W-what kind of stories do you normally cover?"

Small talk with a girl.

@Karma15 @Hero​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Meetings: Blake Ackerman II_

Quick to answer Blake´s response, Maxwell shakes the guy's hand happily. Meeting new people was always good in this kid's book."Yeah,I´ll show ya then!" he said and pulling of the guy he starts to run amock. The two call attention as they pass by, not like Max wasn't used to it though. Making even the slightest, most normal actions into showy ones seemed to be one of his various special and useless skills.

Soon enough Max stops right in front of one door, there is a white sheet with the legend "Self Improvement Club" hand-written on it. Apparently they were still lacking members and all the administrative stuff was being handled so they still hadn't had time to make the right modifications to the room. The australian quickly opens the door letting Blake see how the it looked like. At least it was good enough to receive visits from people interested in joining.

"Hmm? Depri's not 'round yet"

He states in surprise and wondering where the club founder could be. And just when he finally got a new prospect for the team."Sorry, pal. Seem like mah partner isn't here yet" scratching slightly the back of his own head as he apologizes, Maxwell leads his hand to his chin as if trying to think of a way to do something while waiting for his fellow GHH student. Then an awesome, marvelous and completely innocent idea came to him. It's around a month hsinc ethey started school again and he has done nothing but be a good kid so....

"Hey, Blake. Mah friend, whatcha say 'bout we have a spar match before Depri comes ta tha club?" 

His mischievous smile as he had his arm around Blake's shoulders. Max was clearly planning something. A spar match between students was nothing rare, indeed many people at school did it constantly however, in order to do it you needed to have someone to overlook it and get permissions and stuff that he simply didn't want to do.

"Whatcha say? a lil fightin' rally. We'll move around as we fight, tha first one ta reach tha stadium or Knock out tha opponent wins. So?"
​@P-X 12


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 31, 2017)

*Le Prince De La Conviction Et Le Prince Sans Direction: Reunión*


"Hey pipsqueak, outta the way!" 

That's what one could reasonable expect from this meeting, the larger, more brash looking student asserting a sort of dominance over the smaller, meeker, white haired one, it was, after all, the natural order of things. Those with greater presence were destined to hold authority over those much smaller than them, much like how a ruler lords over his subjects. 

This event, however, did not go that way.

"O-oh shit..." The larger student shrunk as he got a good look at who he had the misfortune of bumping into. "You're that kid who knocked all those students earlier today, r-right? Listen man, I wasn't looking where I was going! I wasn't trying to start nothing." This knight was bowing his head to what should have been nothing more than a peasant, a nameless rag toter who lived his life without note, out of fear no less! The white figure student said nothing to this response, standing solemnly, without visible reaction, at least with staring at his back. 

"I-I'll just be on my way." With those last few shakey words, the larger student fled the scene, tail literally between his legs. The figure in question stood there, yet unmoved. The whispers followed, not many, simply enough to catch the attention of whoever didn't have they mind occupied.

"He even scared off Dolson..."

"He's pretty strong too, he helped captured a couple of pretty villains last semester."

"That kid didn't he have to say anything to get him fleeing..."

"Course not...didn't you hear about that thing that happened earlier today? He knocked out a bunch of students with his quirk, a couple dozen!"

"I actually heard about that! It was him?"

"Yeah, apparently he was catching some guff from some guy who thought he was making moves on his girl, so he let loose some crazy power attack that took out the whole hallway! I hear that wing is still getting cleaned up.."

"No way...I hadn't even heard of that yet..."

"I hear he's friends with that Maxwell kid."

"That prankster kid?"

"Yeah, I heard they were pretty Buddy buddy after the whole ordeal..."

"Well, trouble attracts trouble..."

"I don't know, Maxwell's a handful, but I don't think he go as far as taking out an entire hallway for getting him mad...has he ever been mad?"

"Still though...how else can you explain it?"

"Excuse me..." The figure turned towards the source of those last few comments, seemingly freezing the entire hallway with just two words, down to it's very dust particles. It was only a short silence, however, before the crowd became restless once more.

"Oh-oh shit! He heard us! He's gonna attack us now!" 

"Why'd you have to piss him off!"

"Don't look at me! I didn't start it!"

"I'm getting out of here!" 

Within moments, the crowd dispersed without a trace, quickly shuffling away without a trace, leaving the figure alone in the middle of the hallway.

Alone, of course, besides one person in particular.

@Chronos​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 31, 2017)

Jet Marquise
@Wizzrobevox ​
Jet wasn't doing anything in particular, if anything he wasn't doing anything at all. If circumstances were different, it would only be slightly due to his situation as a suspended student. The cruelty punishment of doing nothing in a campus where you were recruited was in fact much more unbearable than he expected. His homework was done with relative ease, his time however didn't seem to progress any further than what he hoped for. After that conversation with Ice Queen he didn't feel any different, or any better to in fact. He was banned from getting close to the student in the infirmary and the only other nuisance who at least made time at school interesting is somewhere across the world. His sense of purpose revitalized itself, however he didn't even understand where to begin. Mind at intervals of thought, listlessness and dissatisfaction arising from a lack of occupation or excitement. He understood somewhat the truly groveling punishment that it was being suspended, this is a victory for the school indeed. His pace was aimless, only drifting to the muse of his own whimsy, trying to locate what the next hall to proceed to the next corridor to continue to the next passage. It was just a boy doing nothing. 

Suddenly, a myriad of kids began to pass him, all opposite to the direction he was headed. A cold sweat dropped from their foreheads while mindlessly aiming to retreat from the current premise. His crimson eyes followed and he began to overhear a conversation. Something about 'scary' and 'nuts' began to make head on the echoed halls. Turning around towards the periphery before him, he witnessed a lonely student standing half-asses and badly postured in the center of a now empty hallway. Turning back around to the student who seem to occasionally peer back at him or more so the kid behind Jet... Where they talking about this meekly looking creature? Why? Although he popped the question on his thoughts, he immediately discarded it. It probably wasn't anything too important and if it was he didn't want to be a part of it. 

He proceeded to walk towards the distance of the kid, and placed his hand on his shoulder. "What was that all about?" Not an act of kindness, he didn't even try to make eye contact. I guess this was just something he regularly got annoyed by as so he tried to at least remedy it with something encouraging. "Let them talk. Eventually the cream rises to the top." but he continued walking. The words he ushered were vacant however, devoid of any strength of meaning. Words of which could encourage a myriad, but coming from the seams of a boy who thought himself king, he never imagine himself lower than what his standards demanded. However, living in poverty his entire life he could at least share some sentiment, perhaps he has gone soft. Jacob seemed to be working through him at some interval. "Look up, you'll look much more... kingly that way." He chuckled in his own idea of it, but continued down the hall.  Minding his own business.


----------



## Island (Aug 1, 2017)

*DRAGON'S GOLD, PART II*
William Westley​
"So here's the deal," Westley motioned with his hands as he spoke. "I don't anticipate this going south, but you know how these things go. Prepare for the worst. Hope for the best. It's an American expression, by the way. You're a smart man, Rai, so I'm sure you knew that. Not as smart as me, of course, but maybe someday, if you keep your nose in the books, you'll match me in one or two areas. Heck, maybe three if you study extra hard."

Westley liked Rai Yagami. He saw himself in the young man. Grandiose sense of self. Manipulative and cunning. Superficial charmer. The whole nine yards.

"Anyway, that's why you're here. You're the hired muscle in case something goes wrong," he continued, periodically motioning to his makeshift partner. "All you have to do is stand here and look intimidating. If my reports are right, he's mischievous but wouldn't hurt a fly. Well, no. He'd eat one, but you know, that's another one of those American expressions. Americanisms, if you will."

William Westley walked down the hallway with Rai Yagami. "Anyway, here's what's going to happen. I'm going to tell him exactly what I need him for. If he doesn't agree out of the kindness of his heart, I'll negotiate. He'll bite. They always do. I'll get what I want. I _always_ do. Like I said, if things go south, you do what you have to do to keep me safe. I'm in amazing shape, the best shape of my life, but I don't know about fighting a dragon. That's still a little above me. Maybe someday, but today's not the day."

Westley smirked.

He wasn't in amazing shape. He was in fantastic shape. The last few months transformed him from an above average young man to one of the hardest, fastest, strongest young men in the world. It was just like that song that the plebeians listened to. He couldn't remember what the name of the song was or who it was by, but it was appropriate. The young man wasn't sure what it was, but he was increasingly becoming capable of things that only the world's greatest athletes could accomplish. He doubted that, at least without some serious technological enhancements, he could exceed his bodily limitations, but still, it was a start.

But fighting a dragon? He might have been in fantastic shape, but he was still no match for most of his peers, never mind a mythical creature...

"In any case, we're gonna get this dragon, and then..." His smirk widened. "I'm totally gonna impress Mallory Moore with a dragon. Bitches _love _dragons."

@Atlantic Storm @EvilMoogle


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Blake Ackerman
Maxwell's Chase*​


luffy no haki said:


> *Maxwell*
> _Meetings: Blake Ackerman II_
> 
> Quick to answer Blake´s response, Maxwell shakes the guy's hand happily. Meeting new people was always good in this kid's book."Yeah,I´ll show ya then!" he said and pulling of the guy he starts to run amock. The two call attention as they pass by, not like Max wasn't used to it though. Making even the slightest, most normal actions into showy ones seemed to be one of his various special and useless skills.
> ...



Blake was a bit taken aback by Max's casual offer to spar. He stood there and took a moment to contemplate his decision. Blake was not a physical fighter in any way; he never worked out, he was prone to sickness which tended to weaken his constitution, and he never joined any groups involving sports or the like. There was also the fact that he was in another person's space. While this Depri character wasn't there in person, Blake was pretty sure he wouldn't appreciate someone in his club starting something like this without his knowledge. _"Then again,"_ thought Blake, _"Max does seem to be friends with him, so it might be fine. And it's not as if I have anything to lose during this." _

After a few short moments, Blake came to a conclusion. "Alright, then." He took out a ring of what appeared to be silk from under his shirt sleeve. "I'll accept your offer to a match."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 1, 2017)

*Rai Yagami
*
Did Rai like William? He wasn't sure. He didn't much like bossy people, and William struck him as being a very bossy kind of person—it was easy to tell, even if one ignored the servants that tended to his needs. He used hand gestures when he spoke, and when he spoke, he didn't talk _with _the person, he talked _at _them. A classic American.

On the other hand, there _was _a charm to the American's... unapologetic, unrelenting, and unabashed egoism. William was a straight shooter who seemed to be more or less completely honest with his motives, and Rai could respect that. The fact that he was the first person in the school to get his name right didn't hurt, either. 

_I wonder what he wants me for, _he wondered as he listened to the American's ramblings with half a ear, having long since zoned out. William talked too much, and his attention span was fickle.

"... dragons."

His ears perk up at the mention of dragons. Rai turned to face his new friend, a dangerously curious glint in his eye. "Did you just say dragons?" he asked slowly. 

William regarded him with an odd look. A look that Rai, with his still incomplete (but still superior, relative to the average American) grasp of English, could only describe as 'William'. "I've been saying dragons a lot, Rai. Come on, keep up. Haven't you been paying attention?"

"Nope." A very frank admission. "But you've got my attention now! Forget negotiating, let's slay it. You westerners love stories about slaying dragons, don't you? You can be her knight in... glowing armour?"


----------



## Island (Aug 1, 2017)

*DRAGON'S GOLD, PART III*
William Westley​
Westley stopped mid-stride. "No, no, no," he responded. "Absolutely not. We _need _the dragon, and plus…" He paused. "I'm pretty sure we'd be expelled if we killed it. It's technically a student."

"Listen," the young man shifted his whole body in his counterpart's direction, simultaneously gazing into his eyes with a newfound seriousness. "I need the dragon to impress the princess. It sounds backwards, but just go with it. Heck, you don't even have to remember what I just said. All you gotta know is that if the dragon attacks, you attack the dragon. Otherwise, just stand there, and look…"

"I don't know." William Westley took another pause. "Look intimidating, just not too intimidating. We don't want to scare it too–" The young man was beginning to realize that he had a limited amount of words before his friend stopped paying attention. He had to make every word count. "Actually, you know what? Don't even try to look intimidating. Just… stand there."

It must have been the language barrier: too many words to translate in such a short amount of time. "Stand next to me. If the dragon attacks, then attack the dragon," he instructed.

---
​Westley spoke as the duo entered the cafeteria, "According to the hallway cameras, it entered the cafeteria almost twenty minutes ago. There's no footage of it leaving, so unless it flew threw a window or the ventilation shafts or something, it should be around here somewhere. Keep your eyes peeled. It's not as much of a dragon as it's an overgrown gecko with wings."

"But remember," he reminded. "I _need _this overgrown gecko to impress Mallory Moore, so no slaying, just standing, and if necessary, defending. Nothing… weird, and _certainly _no slaying."

The young man shifted his attention away from his makeshift teammate. The camera footage said that he was supposed to be in there, but where exactly and for what purpose? Why would a three-foot tall flying lizard come to the school cafeteria? Were the school's meals so grotesque that they attracted the insects that this over-sized gecko ate? There it was. That was it. _That _was the explanation that the young man was looking for. There was no other reason why it'd be there.

Westley almost considered ordering something to attract the insects that would inevitably attract the creature's attraction, but then he realized, girl or not, he couldn't stoop low enough to order a school lunch.

There were just some things that the young man would not do.

Nonetheless, Westley kept his eyes peeled for the creature, ready to move the moment it caught his attention.

@Atlantic Storm @EvilMoogle


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2017)

*Luna Weber*

It's a strange feeling, being able to lay your head down and not recognize the roof above you. You have faith that nothing will go wrong, you trust your surroundings to the point that you will be able to close your eyes for the night. But when in a new environment surrounded by strangers, it's a little more than difficult to rest comfortably. So how do others do it so perfectly? Well, maybe they don't. Maybe that's why there's no one else in this dorm right now. At the very least, I can't smell anyone in the dorm.

Maybe it's better that way, to avoid introductions till later. I'm not one to shy away from others, but something about being a late-starter seems off putting like I'm an outsider. I imagine it's never easy being a transfer student. Unlike everyone else who had to deal with the melting pot of new students, I'm being shoved in after everything has cooled down, almost like a lone lit match upon a pile of ashes. The thing is, why do I care so much? I've never really cared about how people looked at me before, so why should I care now?

Growing up in a family without quirks has put me in a strange mental space. When growing up, I sort of thought that being quirkless was normal, and never really felt like I fit right in. Now that I'm here, in a place that I may finally be able to fit in, I'm too scared to even step outside and say hello. This is what I've been waiting for, and now I just don't want to interact with anyone? It's not like hiding on my bed is going to change anything, so what am I scared of? Is it being inferior to others? All these other people who have probably had far more training in their unique quirks than me? Making me look like I am some amateur that doesn't belong here, that my attendance will be revoked and I'll be forced back to a 'normal' school? Screw that, there's no proof for that. This sort of institution is here to help, not tear down heroes.

Maybe I'm looking at this the wrong way. Most quirks are never nearly identical, so we all serve a different purpose. I'm here in training to become a Rescue Hero. I'm not made out to be some big flashy hero that gets all the television spotlight. No, my skills don't lend to that: I have wolf ears and sharp claws, with a good sense of smell on the side. If that sounds flashy to you then you need to just take a look around. No...but what I am good for is helping people and tracking them down. If I can prove my worth if I can stand to muster amongst my classmates, then what do I have to be afraid of?

Nothing. That's the answer. I shouldn't just sit here in my Red Lion Dorm room, I need to get up and about. I'm starting the school year a little bit later than everyone else, but that doesn't mean I can't learn as much, or make just as many friends. The day is mine, if only I wish to seize it. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2017)

*Rai Yagami
*
He would have been lying if he said that he wasn't disappointed about William not letting him slay the dragon. It made this whole endeavor a lot less... impressive. Slaying a dragon? That was, as the Americans put it, _rad_. Beating up an overgrown gecko student in the school cafeteria? That was less rad. In fact, it wasn't rad at all.

William Westley was surely a strange individual. Why did he think that beating up a gecko, even an overgrown one, would impress a girl? In Japanese schools, boys just told girls that they liked them, either through private confession, letter, or otherwise. None of this strange, roundabout questing business.

_Maybe William isn't good with girls... _

Still, he had an agreement to honour, even if it was an agreement only tacitly made in confusion and disinterest amidst a confusing, fast-flying flurry of words. A gecko student was surely below his attention, but he agreed to help William in his misguided attempt to impress his lady friend, and his honour compelled him to see this through.

Though, it wouldn't hurt to speed things up a little bit. William's random walking around and sporadic glances at dark corners made it clear that the young American had no idea where the 'dragon' was or could be. Fortunately for his employer, Rai was educated by the greatest country in the world and knew all about dragons.

"William, do you have anything of value on you? Something... metal."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 3, 2017)

*The Three Fools: Change*


Amelia's immediate response was one if surprise, no doubt she didn't think if, anyone where to break the almost grating silence of the group, it would be the one who looked the most like they were afraid to say a single thing out of turn. It's not as though he was expecting to do much talking himself, but he had too, right? This kind of tense air was simply not good for any of them, especially the person in need of aid. If he was going to be a hero, he needed to be able to ease the stress of those around him.

Amelia mulled over the unexpected question for a moment, seemingly so wrapped up in the bizzare events of her family tree that her normalcy had escaped her a bit. 

"Well, more accurately, I'm a journalist, and I tend to do a lot of varied work. I jump around from story to story, but the last thing of note I was working on was some fluff piece about that hero who's been really big as of late, Robin Good." She explained. In an uncharacteristic shot of life, Deprimeun's eye brightened up as he sat straight up, not unlike a small child.

"That's the super-popular hero who's office has hired at many as 70 sidekicks! He's been on the rise for a while now, but with his arrest of Toxic Hammerdown a few months ago, he's really caught public attention as the next big hero!" His seemingly soft and quite voice became energetic and audible as he rattled off facts about the pro of note. 

It might have seemed odd since even his club members only knew so much about their leader, but Deprimeun had sparred no effort in keeping up with the history and modern trends of heroes to an almost obsessive degree, not merely because of his family's connections, though this obviously did play a role, but through genuine interest in the craft and lore. He could easily name off each of Volley's major cases since his rise or what Iron Princess preferred on her pancakes with surprising glee. 

Amelia seemed to be caught up in his unexpected, almost childlike enthusiasm, easing her into a smile, as slight as it was, in response.

"You seem to be quite knowledgeable about him." Nala pointed out.

"He's the go to guy in our club when it comes to hero facts and history, but I've never seen get so worked up about it before." Freya said as she leaned her arms against her legs and stared at Deprimeun.

They were all staring at him.

Girls were all staring at him.

His face soon turned a beat red as he shrunk his seat and nervously stammered to himself in an attempt to make a coherent sentence.

"Uh..! That's... Well, i-um...!" His words were garbled as he sat at the center of attention, unable to speak.

"You were so enthusiastic just a moment ago, like you were going yo share even more information. It seems like you know a lot of about the person in question." Collette observed.

"Maybe you could help me complete mt piece once this is over." Amelia joked with a light smile on her face. Deprimeun saw able to see it for a short moment before he quickly turned his head away in a blush of embarrassment. 

It was a smile, at least.

@Karma15 @Hero​


----------



## Island (Aug 4, 2017)

*DENVER, PART I*
Hope Hanlon​
Continued from .

We had to pass through Denver to reach the Cheyenne Mountain Complex. Our route was the same one that we had taken three or four times before: San Francisco to Las Vegas, then Salt Lake City, then Grand Junction, and finally Denver. We expected this to go down the same way it always had. Once we reached Denver, we would resupply with local merchants – trading for food, water, and medicine – before heading north to Cheyenne. There was always the chance that we'd be stopped by one of the governor's patrols. My parents brought our papers for that purpose, but apparently, that wouldn't be enough, not if the governor's "peacekeepers" had anything to say about it.

The "peacekeepers" were mechanisms of the governor's own design: eight-foot robots that were only vaguely humanoid and armed with enough heavy weapons to destroy the world all over again. They numbered in the hundreds, allegedly, and weirdly, we had no idea where the mechanisms actually came from. We know that the governor designed them, yeah, but where did he acquire the resources to construct those war machines: the materials, the manpower, and most importantly, the technology? Before the war ended, he commanded entire industries and was responsible for the mass production of some of mankind's greatest innovations. But not then. He should have lost _everything_. He should have had _nothing_. Yet, there he was, the governor of six states and commanding what was probably the world's most fearsome army.

How did he do it?

*"THE GOVERNOR WISHES TO SPEAK WITH YOU. MAKE HASTE TO THE GOVERNOR'S MANSION. HE DOES NOT LIKE TO BE KEPT WAITING."* An otherwise simple instruction came off as more of a threat than anything else.

My parents exchanged uneasy looks, but there was little we could do but comply.

We had met the governor a couple times before, each time more unpleasant than the last. We could only imagine how this meeting would go, and as you might expect, weren't looking forward to it.

The Cheyenne Mountain Complex was within the governor's territory, so the first time we went, we had to get permission to go there. During that initial meeting, the governor assured us that we were free to come and go as we pleased since, like him, we were working in our country's best interest. It was a blatant lie. That man was not interested in his county. He was only interested in himself. This wasn't surprising coming from the man who couldn't tell the truth if he wanted to. It wasn't just his words, either. It was his actions too. Everything he said. Everything he did. He was dishonest, even when he was telling the truth. I have no idea if that makes sense. I can't think of any other way to describe him. I've never met anyone else like the governor: someone so blatantly fraudulent, yet so confident in his lies, so much so that even he seemed to believe them.

Regardless, we thought we had an agreement. We thought we could pass through his territory unhindered, and as long as we didn't bother him, he wouldn't bother us.

Then, like I said, we were stopped.

The "peacekeeper" escorted us through the barb-wired gate and into the city proper.

I know you're not familiar with what a post-apocalyptic city looks like, so let take a moment to clarify. When I say city, I mean a quiet settlement built atop the ruins of what was _once _a bustling city. We're talking about shattered concrete, twisted metal, and wreckage everywhere. Imagine a junkyard. Now imagine that junkyard stretching from one end of the horizon to the other. That's what post-apocalyptic cities looked like. Denver, specifically, was like that but with a twist. Imagine that junkyard. Then imagine an ivory tower looming over the garbage mounds. The people spent their days picking through those garbage mounds, searching for anything of value. Periodically, the "peacekeepers" would march through, taking anything of particular value, but otherwise leave them alone. They would take those valuables back to that ivory tower: the governor's mansion.

I despise that man. Just thinking about him makes my blood boil. I know dad would be mad at me for saying this, but he deserved _everything _that happened to him.

The governor was an elected official, so why didn't the people vote him out of office? This was, after all, still America, apocalypse or not. It wasn't as simple as going to the polls and casting a vote, unfortunately. The governor made sure that people voted the "correct" way. A vote for him was a vote for progress. A vote _against _him, however, was a vote against democracy. His opponents often suffered unfortunate "accidents" or were "revealed" to be acting against the common good, and subsequently, executed for treason. There were even rumors that, in one voting district, the governor received over a hundred percent of the vote. He denied this, of course, claiming that dissidents were spreading anti-government propaganda, but back home, far beyond his reach, we knew the truth.

He was an abhorrent man.

"Governor Westley wanting to talk to us is up there among my least favorite surprises. Right around food poisoning, I'd say," my father chuckled as the three of us made our way toward the governor's mansion.

It was time to meet with Governor William Westley.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2017)

DRAGON'S GOLD
Qix
@Island @Atlantic Storm ​He should come here more often Qic'acoiqie Va Xoic'wemkl thought to himself.  There was so much to explore here; the bustle of human activity, he new most of the words even if the way these humans seemed to string them together didn't always make sense, and the smells.  Cooked food was new to him, the humans clearly overdid it burning all the flavor out of it, but the smells were wonderful.  He didn't care for plants but he had to admit mixing bits of them with the food for "spice" was an intriguing idea.

He perched in one of the light fixtures a grand place to observe the commotion.  This elected a few glares from the adults in the cafe but none of them seemed bothered enough by it to say anything.  When he first entered he attracted a lot of attention from the students, most ignored him now though those closest occasionally shouted for his attention or waved bits of overcooked flavorless meat at him.

The idea of tributes seemed good to him, he supposed this was a human ritual of some sort, a loyalty pledge perhaps?  Still, he had to maintain his own standards and he would not be tempted off of his throne for mere scraps, certainly not when he was already full from his plump field mouse from earlier.

Still though he had a lot to observe.  Groups of students laughed at some tables, some sort of subgrouping.  Their rituals were far too advanced for him at this point.  A pair of humans sat more isolated at one table, spending more time staring at each other than eating their food.  Clearly they were ones that had been ostracized from the group, perhaps sick.  He mused a moment on them, perhaps they were fated to compete to rejoin the larger group, prove their recovery?  A fine theory at least.

Yes there were ample opportunities to observe here.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 7, 2017)

*Le Prince De La Conviction Et Le Prince Sans Direction: Conviction Oubliée*


"*Walk properly! You're part of the bloodline that will become the greatest heroes in the hero, act as such!*"

"This family has no business associating with someone who wears a such a depressed face, is it permanently like this or are you chosing to be an embarrassment?"

"Perhaps we should just call you that from now if that's how you'll be, 
Mahieu..._Il est tellement déprimé un._"

It was how he ended up like this in the first place, how could he have forgotten something so simple? How much of an idiot was he? Did his foolishness know no bounds? Heroes were not ones who allow themselves to wear such down expressions, there were not at all like he was. They where unmovable, never lowering their head no matter what came their way, the we're about to stand proudly, confidently, even without doubt surrounding them.

He didn't even get to speak his mind against what they were saying about Maxwell, they scurried away without being able to truly understand how he felt. His own club member, his first one, he who stands by him in the face of all the dubious statements, and he wasn't able to do anything more than shut down their words around him for a small time. What kind of pathetic results was that? 

He should have spoken loudly and proudly, quelling their words and thoughts about him and set the record straight like he did before! Yet all he could do stare at his own feet as he always had, he hadn't truly changed from that one single event, or rather not enough to rest on his laurels and assume his words alone would be enough to solve his problems. He still had far more growing to do.

The words from his fellow student was simple, but as if they were destined, they were exactly what he needed to hear after everything that had happen that day. Even without looking at him, he had reached him with a meaning to his words that he undoubtedly required, and ones he would keep in mind from now on.

No longer would he allow his posture to slack and look meek in front of others, he was a leader now, someone with others who rely on him, he would need to be 'Kingly' to do go on them, that he would, no matter what. Despite not being able to thank the boy for his words by the time he got out of his own head, he did the next best thing. His back straightened, his neck extended, and he held his head high.

He received a sprain from his lack of posture catching up with him. It was going to be a long process to becoming kingly.
@Chronos​


----------



## Island (Aug 10, 2017)

*DRAGON'S GOLD, PART IV*
William Westley​
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic," William Westley made conversation as he and his teammate continued their search. "I don't remember who said it, but whoever they are, you're looking at a prime example of their quote. A living, breathing dragon. If we were in medieval times, the thing would be some mythical creature. It'd be worshiped. But here, in the present-day, we know that it's a genetic mutation of some breed of gecko. Nothing more. Nothing less. Certainly not some legendary being imbued with magical powers."

He let his thoughts wander as he continued deeper into the cafeteria, periodically glancing around in search of the elusive creature. "Imagine, Rai," he says. "Imagine a world where we command nature and guide evolution down whatever path we choose. It'd be order from chaos: structure where none previous existed. The last several decades have been marked by uncertainty in the face an explosion of genetic mutations. Quirks. But what do you think will happen when we learn to command them, control who gets one, what they get, and most interestingly, who _loses_ one."

"To a primitive society, it'll look like we're practicing magic and commanding supernatural creatures," he went on, no longer searching for the gecko. "In reality, we've just grabbed the metaphorical bull by its horns and steered it in the direction we want to go." He blinks, realizing something. "The bull is a metaphor for nature. Us grabbing it by the horns is a metaphor for developing the technology to splice quirks in and out of whoever or whatever we please. Pretty soon, _we_ will have that technology that's indistinguishable from magic. Just in case, you know, this all went over your head, language barrier and all that."

"So, really, my friend, all you have to know is that the future is bright~!" Westley raised his hand, guiding his friend's attention to the nearest light source.

*BLINK.*

A foot-tall creature hung from the light fixture.

*BLINK.
*
A wide smirk formed on Westley's face as he realizes what he's looking at. A moment later, however, that smirk fades into a deep frown. "It's... smaller than I expected," he spoke with disappointment in his voice. "It's less dragon and more... freak of nature."

"Ah well," he decides, brushing aside his disappointment. "It's too late to turn back now. There's no way I'm leaving this grotesque place without something to show for it. Plus, a dragon's still a dragon, right, even if it's not _technically_ a dragon? Bitches love dragons~!"

---
​William Westley stood directly beneath the gecko. He stared up, using his hand to guard his eyes against the fluorescent bulb that the creature positioned itself near. "Hello, Mr. Qix," he greeted. "My name is William Westley, and this is my associate, Rai Yagami. I can see that you're a busy creature, what with hanging around light fixtures and all that, so I'll get straight to the point. My associate and I were wondering if you'd like to help us solve a problem that we have. You see, we have this mutual friend, and..."

Westley stopped mid-sentence, revisiting his choice of words. "I have this friend, you see, and she would really like to meet a real life dragon. I understand that you're not a dragon, of course, but I think it would be great if you could..." He realized that this was going nowhere fast? Why couldn't he say it? What was stopping him? All he had to say was that he needed its help to impress the girl that he liked, but what was it?

What was so wrong with that statement?

"Ahem," Westley coughed, simultaneously nudging Rai with his elbow, indicating that he'd like him to jump in.

@Atlantic Storm @EvilMoogle


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2017)

_Camila Manzanares_
_in_
Crush
_______________________________________________________________________

​"Two nervous eyes and one skanky smile..." Camila said with closed body language. In her eyes, Michael practically pulsed with the promise of promiscuity. When she paused, Michael embraced the opportunity to turn the trend of conversation by saying "~Sigh~ Not this again...Look, I am sorry if I came off as a horny guy last semester." Michael was hardly expecting the extremely a blunt reply she.

"Yes, you were exceedingly horny, and I hate horny men."

"I hope you don't hate me...haa..haaa" Michael rubbed the back of his head uncomfortably.

"Oh no, not quite. You just need prayer is all."

"Which is not my fault. Therefore pity me rather than blame me."

"Certainly I do that," she replied, with an amusing seriousness.

@P-X 12

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Meetings: Blake Ackerman III_

To always follow the rules. That´s the kind of motto this man has been devoted to for the past fifteen years or so. For the past decade Gale Sin, The Heat Stream, has made one of his main jobs to keep in line all of those pseudo heroes who, in spite of not being properly qualified, take justice in their own hands disrespecting both the rules and the title of _Hero_. Ten years after having  graduated from a hero program and three of being a teacher, he's taken on the duty to propelry guide the young talents whose personalities may lead them astray.

During the past semester, Gale has met one of those kids. Maxwell Chase. The australian was just an enigma; he had the talent, the courage, the intention but his personality seemed to be an issue. The kid was just a wild card, he was a protector of justice but when he deemed them an obstacle, he had no qualms on disregarding the rules to have his way. It was precisley because of that  that Sin himself talked Maxwell into joining the Vigilante Hunter program he was part of instead of the Action Hero program which the green-eyed young man had in mind. 

"Whatcha say? a lil fightin' rally. We'll move around as we fight, tha first one ta reach tha stadium or Knock out tha opponent wins. So?"

Speak of the devil. 

After a few short moments, Blake came to a conclusion. "Alright, then." He took out a ring of what appeared to be silk from under his shirt sleeve. "I'll accept your offer to a match." ​

"Okay, stop right there Mr. Chase"

The known voice makes Maxwell turn around and see at the teacher. Suddenly Max and Blake find themselves standing in front of a tall man probably above 6'5 feet. Dark skin and various marks on his body are what stand out at first followed by his clothes.



"Oh teach,'sup!!"

The Australian greets cheerfully while Blake nods his head greeting him as well. A sigh comes from Gale as he realizes the purpose of the foreigner's idea. The guy just wanted to have fun, but seemed unable to see the consequences of what a race through the whole campus, where you use a quirk capable of melting steel like butter in a fry pan could cause.

"You know, this little event you are planning will do nothing but get you two expelled."

"Wah!! For real!?" Maxwell was surprised enough by the sudden reveal, it sounded like such a good idea.

"Yes. It's okay if you two want to spar but try to follow the rules, kids. If you desire so, I will supervise your little encounter."

"Eh! Sounds great! C´mmon let's go Blake!"
-------------------------------------------------------------
Half an hour later, both students were standing in front of each other back at the same place where the little fighting event took place on the first day of school.

"C'mmon pal, ya can make tha first move!"

@P-X 12
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Michael Young
Camilla's Dorm*​


Hero said:


> _Camila Manzanares_
> _in_
> Crush
> _______________________________________________________________________
> ...



Michael sighed internally. _"There's that ol' Camilla 'charm'. I don't even know why I'm the least bit surprised she started out this strong. I'm gonna have to walk on eggshells for this whole conversation, aren't I?"_ He decided to let the retorts slide off him as he kept up his kind demeanour. "So, I was wondering how you were. You do anything interesting over the break?" Michael shared his vacation information with Camilla; his time with family, him going to a baseball game with his father (something they usually had no time for), and a bit from his training course with his grandfather. "So how were you and Isaac? Speaking of, where is he?" 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman
Training Arena*​


luffy no haki said:


> *Maxwell*
> _Meetings: Blake Ackerman III_
> 
> To always follow the rules. That´s the kind of motto this man has been devoted to for the past fifteen years or so. For the past decade Gale Sin, The Heat Stream, has made one of his main jobs to keep in line all of those pseudo heroes who, in spite of not being properly qualified, take justice in their own hands disrespecting both the rules and the title of _Hero_. Ten years after having  graduated from a hero program and three of being a teacher, he's taken on the duty to propelry guide the young talents whose personalities may lead them astray.
> ...



Blake stood on one side of the arena as he saw Max on the other side, waiting for him to make a move. "Thank you for the courtesy." He began to send out several tiny threads from his fingertips and stretch them over his arm, some of which combined with the ring of silk on his arm. He breathed in deeply. There were many things Blake was inadequate at; physical strength was very much one of them. If it was down to a clash of power, he had very little doubt that Max would be the victor. However, while he wasn't strong, he was fast. His father said it was natural; that he came from a long line of sprinters. Of course, that was one of many things his father told him about their heritage (Blake's personal favorite was that his great-great-great-great-great grandfather was a great astronomer).

As Blake ran forward, he ripped off the silk ring on his arm and then in half as it started to unfurl into multiple smaller bundles of thread connected to each of his fingers. As he closed the distance, he extended his right arm, the thread bundles quickly extending out in front of him and towards Max's location. "Thread Make: Lasso!" In a simple fraction of a second, the bundles of thread twisted and tied themselves into a big lasso headed straight for Max's head. As he sent out his other arm, he said "Thread Make: Whip!", and just as quickly as he said it, the threads combined to make a long whip with a strangely thick popper. Using the newly acquired range of his arm, he swung his whip towards Max's left side, aiming for his left leg.


----------



## Hero (Aug 12, 2017)

_Camila Manzanares_
_in_
Crush (2)
_______________________________________________________________________
​Camila and Michael didn’t necessarily dislike each other, but Camila always made sure to give him a difficult time if he was around. Michael was an extremely valuable person to have around. He was smart, quick on his feet, strong, and not that bad looking. The enmity between them went back to Camila’s belief that Michael had a crush of major proportions on Colette. No doubt Camila would figure she had a golden opportunity now. Honestly, how long could the boy be infatuated with a zombie? But still, she told herself_ "Not his type"_. Camila was pretty but came off strong, maybe too strong for Michael.

"That cafe girl would be more Michael’s style, probably. Or maybe Troya, if she didn't have a penis." Camila pondered. Camila shoved the idea from her head irritably. Why was she torturing herself like this? Michael was a pervert. Or was that something she just told herself to deal with the fact he might like someone else? Snapping back to the conversation, Camila didn’t let herself think about her infatuation,because then she would have to acknowledge it. And she wasn’t the kind of girl to be infatuated or to get caught up in crushes, the kind of girl who checked her lips or fluffed her hair when boys were around.

"So, I was wondering how you were. You do anything interesting over the break?"

"I did what most people find festive, a weekend at a beach shack with friends, a boat trip down a river, and crackling bonfires on warm nights."

"Cool, so how were you is Isaac? Speaking of, where is he?"  Michael asked peering into the room and glancing up and down the hallways.

"He accompanied Colette to her match against that cafe girl. I haven't seen him since, so it looks like it's just you and me."

@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Michael Young
Camilla's Dorm (II)*​


Hero said:


> _Camila Manzanares_
> _in_
> Crush (2)
> _______________________________________________________________________
> ...



Michael nodded as he took note of where he and Colette were now. _"Well, that's pretty convenient. 'll have to call them all later,"_ he thought. He noticed that Camilla was a bit distracted when he was giving his own recollection of his last week. He almost thought she was worried about something. Some of this concern was clearly shown on his face befores he stopped himself in a vain hope that she didn't notice. 

Michael chided himself for that; he always had a tendency to wear his heart on his sleeve when he was concerned about someone. Besides, despite her obvious animosity towards him, he never truly believed she honestly hated him - he highly doubted she would even give him the time of day if she did. Also, despite her abrasive personality when talking to him, he really did care about her.

After a brief pause, he decided to break the short silence with something he (admittedly) wasn't very confident in. "So Camilla. If you want to, I'd like to try and clear the air about me and my . . . 'apparent perviness'. I'd also like to get to know you better." He waited for her response with bated breath, barely constraining his nervousness. He figured since they were alone, an attempt to set things straight and get on her good side for once would probably go better than if Colette were still with them. He also understood that this could easily just blow up in his face if he's not careful.


----------



## Island (Aug 13, 2017)

*THE MAN I WILL BECOME*
Hope Hanlon & William Westley

(Continued from here.)


​I followed my parents through the hallway that led to the governor's office, marveling at the sights, sounds, and atmosphere that surrounded me. A freshly waxed hardwood floor. A recently vacuumed red carpet. The hum of classical music playing on the speakers. I couldn't make out a speck of dust, dirt, or grime anywhere. I looked. Trust me. I looked hard. I walked up to a vase on display, containing a beautiful purple flower, inspecting it for any imperfections. Nothing. Absolutely nothing. Just my reflection. A brunette with a greasy face and unwashed hair staring back at me. I felt filthy. I needed to take a long shower and scrub myself with the most abrasive sponge. Only after that I could I return to that place and – maybe, just _maybe _– feel like I wouldn't ruin something by smearing grime all over it with my nasty little fingers.

I felt something else too. It was something I wouldn't feel again until I arrived in the present-day. I felt like I stepped into a history book. It was like I cracked one open, flipped through the pages, found the chapter on the years leading up to the apocalypse, and jumped right into a picture. If I had to compare it to a real place, I would say it felt like a museum, but that doesn't do the situation justice. It was more than that. It was something else. Museums are musty and filled with skeletons, both literal and metaphorical. They are filled with artifacts of bygone eras, ruins or dead civilizations, and whatever else archaeologists could pick from the dirt. The mansion, however, felt alive, like it came straight from the pre-apocalyptic world. The butlers scurried through the hallways, providing for the governor. The maids dusted, mopped, swept, and vacuumed. The guards patrolled the hallways.

It was like the world never even ended here.

"Mr. Origami, it's a pleasure, as always," my father's voice broke me from my trance.

A man held the door for my parents and me, apparently on his way out from a meeting with the governor. I recognized him instantly as Rai Yagami, on of Governor Westley's closest associates.

Mom gave him as cordial nod as the three of us passed. "Thank you very much, Mr. Origami, and likewise, it's a pleasure to see you again."

My parents despised Rai Yagami, and when they learned he was mistakenly referred to as "Origami" instead of "Yagami" during his time at Grand Heroics High School, they made it a point to "mispronounce" his name at every opportunity.

It drove him up the wall. My parents loved it.

​
We entered the governor's office. A middle-aged man stood on the far side of the room, facing away from us, staring out the window at the cityscape below. William Wallace Westley. Governor of Arizona, Colorado, Kansas, Nebraska, Utah, and Wyoming. Chief Executive Office of the Midwest Free Trade Zone. Among other minor titles, he held the mayorship of Mayor of Denver, Lincoln, and Topeka. He turned to us, taking a final sip from his scotch glass, before placing it on his desk. Then, finally, his attention undivided, he approached.

"Good afternoon, Mr. and Mrs. Hanlon. It's good of you to stop by. It's been what, two, three years now?" His mouth curved upward into a sadistic smirk as his eyes fell onto me, though his tone remained amiable. "Ah! Little Miss Hope! Look how big you've gotten! You must be what, now? Thirteen? Fourteen? I remember when your mother was carrying her in her arms. Kids these days. They're growing up faster and faster. It gotta he something in the air. It's _gotta _be."

William Westley bored into me with his piercing gaze. It looked like he was analyzing me, as if piecing something together in his mind. What was it? What did he want? I was thirteen or fourteen years old at the time. There wasn't much he _could_ want from me. I had almost nothing to give. Not unless he _knew_, but I doubted that he did. I decided to hold my ground. I stared back. He glowed with confidence – cockiness, more appropriately – the same way that a reactor might glow with deadly radiation. He knew that he commanded the room. He knew that he was in charge and that, if he wanted to, he could leave the three of us to rot in a ditch just outside of the city limits. I never considered myself an expert at reading people, but his expression betrayed a terrifying triad: arrogance, sadism, and annoyance, the latter of which, for reasons unknown, was likely directed at us.

"May I offer you a drink, Mr. Hanlon?" William Westley spoke with a casualness that made me rethink my previous assessment. Maybe he was annoyed at something else. Maybe his agitation was leftover from his last meeting. "How about you, Mrs. Hanlon?"

Maybe I was overthinking things, but what else could he want with us, and most of all, me?

The governor turned toward an end table where he kept a bottle whose label was too faded for me to read. "It's vintage. Pre-apocalypse. Sold for fifteen thousand a bottle back in the day," he described. "It was a graduation present from an old roommate that I had. Luso Giovanna. Good man. From somewhere in Italy. Milan? Naples, maybe? I don't remember, but one of the two sounds right. I lost touch with him after graduation, so it's been awhile. Anyway, where are my manners?"

His gaze swivels between my parents. "I should just come right out and say it. I have no intention of actually giving you any of this," he confessed, pouring himself another glass. "It would be a waste of good scotch, and frankly, there's a special rung in hell for those who waste good scotch."

"Now then," William Westley glowered at us. "I bet you're wondering why I so graciously invited the three of you into my home. It's strictly business, unfortunately. You see, Mr. and Mrs. Hanlon, I have reason to believe that you lied to me."

My stomach dropped.

He knew. He _had _to. I looked up at my parents, gauging their reaction, looking for something, anything to prove me wrong.

"When I discovered the Amplifier in the Cheyenne Mountain Complex, I thought it was damaged beyond repair." If he wasn't agitated before, he certainly was now. "Then you came along, Mr. and Mrs. Hanlon. You promised that not only could you repair it but that you knew somebody whose power could..."

Westley took another sip of his drink. "What was the phrasing that you used, Mr. Hanlon?" He didn't wait for an answer, however. "Defy God's plan for humanity?"

Dad stood firm. "We got the Amplifier working again, Governor Westley. We've been doing _exactly _as promised," he responded, taking a step forward. "It's only a matter of time before we can actually use it."

"Time." Westley's eyes fell on me.

He _definitely _knew. There was no reason his eyes would fall on me like that unless he knew _exactly _what we were up to.

I took a step backwards, instinctively cowering behind my mother. "You promised me an individual whose quirk could breathe life back into the world and give humanity a second chance," he stated, his gaze returning to my parents. "I expected an individual who could create. You attach him that machine. He terraforms the world from a scorched wasteland to a lush garden. He brings millions of plants and animals back from extinction. It would be like the world was never destroyed, like hitting the reset button on our dead, lifeless planet. It would be beautiful."

"The four of us would have been responsible for saving humanity. We could have been famous. We could have been more than famous" William Westley became increasingly frustrated as he spoke. "We would be talked about for generations. We would be heroes."

"Legends, even," he added.

"You don't deserve to be remembered for a _damn _thing," my mother snapped.

"I've done _everything _to deserve to!" The governor's glass cracked. Scotch began leaking all over his hand. "I _saved _civilization. I am _solely_ responsible for food, water, and electricity in an otherwise desolate and unforgiving wasteland. If it wasn't for me, humanity would have regressed into packs of blood thirsty savages. I..." He became increasingly flustered, his face reddening. "I _am _civilization! Without me..." He squeezed. His glass shattered. "Humanity would be _nothing!_"

Mom refused to back down. "You're a dictator! That's what you are! You're all about the people until it comes time to make a sacrifice," she accused. "Last I checked, governor, _you're_ the only one who has fresh food and running water. Everyone else gets your scraps."

"Where is your compassion, your humanity..." My mother shook her head. "Where is your love for the democracy that you've sworn an oath to protect?!"

"I don't _care _about democracy," the governor admitted, turning toward the window. "Democracy is inefficient, at best, and self-destructive, at worst. The common man doesn't _deserve _power. If you want to see what he does with power, then look no further than out the window."


​Mom went quiet.

William Westley, as much as I hated to admit it, had a point. If democracies brought about the end of the world, then what did that say about democracy? The Old World destroyed itself, and if the New World wanted to avoid the same fate, then shouldn't it abandon democracy? Shouldn't it choose from the most competent, most skilled – the greatest of the great – and let him or her guide humanity to greatness?

"Enough about me," the governor's smirk widened as he spoke. "It's one of my favorite subjects, I must admit, but it's not why I invited you here. I invited you here because I believe that you, Mr. Hanlon, Mrs. Hanlon, and unfortunately you as well, Little Miss Hope, are conspiring against me. I thought it was crazy at first. It certainly _sounds _crazy, but the conclusion I reached was that Little Miss Hope possesses a quirk that allows her to manipulate the space-time continuum. You, Mr. and Mrs. Hanlon, intend for her to use the Amplifier."

"You don't just want defy God's plan. You want to rewrite it." William Westley turns back around, simultaneously reaching into his jacket pocket.

Westley produced a pistol from his jacket and pointed it at my face. "I'm afraid I can't let you do that. I've come too far for the likes of you to undo _everything _I've accomplished!"

I stared into the barrel of William Westley's gun, paralyzed with fear...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 14, 2017)

_Camila Manzanares_
_in_
Crush (3)
_______________________________________________________________________
​
"Really?" Camila asked. That's what she always asked when she didn't have anything to say and she just wanted the other person to keep talking. There was a smile that went with it, sort of a mocking smile that would have seemed mean if her eyes weren't shining. “So, we're not enemies anymore?" She asked.

"I never said I wanted to be, believe me."

A musical laugh sprang free with Camila's happy smile trailing behind. She squinted one eye and advised, “Though you should know, I’m probably gonna be really, really boring." Camila wondered if this was really happening or if she was dreaming it. Whatever this was, it was nice. And weird. And tender. She was not used to tender. Her face flushed scarlet. She was a stranger in my own skin. She had never felt this kind of nervousness in her life. Happiness and fear grew. Its sensation was an overwhelming concoction of anxiety. The only thing keeping her remotely calm was the grace of God.

@P-X 12


----------



## Chronos (Aug 14, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_

_"I hold my grandfather in high esteem... But I remembered that at one point in our lives, we didn't like him very much." _

_If you'd ask me a year ago what it really meant to be a hero, I don't know if I could've given you a decent answer to that query. Up until recently, I followed a very narrow line down a very steep road. I've been hospitalized twice in the span of a year, I've seen combat and destruction kids my age haven't the slightest inkling about. I've held a life in the grip of my finger tips and braved the decision of letting its pulse continue... or ending it there at the spot. My power is something I've been taught to respect, and to some degree also, to fear. It is a power bequeathed to a king. Or so did Abuelo say... He, in my youth, held a very essential role. I looked up to him dearly. In what seem to be a world devoid from kindness and genuine care to the other, my Abuelo taught me that I wasn't wrong in putting myself on the line. I carry that thought in my heart up until this day... But I remember a time where even I didn't like him to much. I remember my mother fighting, wailing... My father restraining her by the arms as my Abuelo stood tall in his own shame. My Abuela sat at the other side of the room, silent as she was. Perhaps I wasn't old enough to understand. But I realized something there that surfaced recently. We're all human... and though the statement it's obvious I kind of grew up to see people differently. _

_In that fight, witnessing Knight Ilya Quinn fight, shouting her resolve to the world so that she too, can carve her essence into the annals of someone's heart. Who am I to halt such a dream in place? I strive to keep my promise to all those who believe in me. And I'll continue to garner friends in which I will always help achieve their goals. Today and onward, for as long as I keep drawing breath... I'll help those in need, hero, civilian and villain alike. I strive to help them achieve a live where they can truly shine. I'm a hero, that'll propel those upwards. My Abuelo wasn't the greatest man, and those secrets he held... Perhaps those aren't for me to ever figure out. He wasn't right, I can be sure of that. Perhaps that's why he..._

_He was wrong, but that doesn't mean he was always wrong. I'll forgive him and along with that I'll forgive those who have done me wrong as well... _

_No matter how many times you fall... I'll be sure to pick you up each and every step of the way. Just like my Abuelo did to me._​
~*~​He stands tall in my garments. Perhaps this school truly understand what he's aiming for, the thought of the principal words coursed through his thoughts and with it a smile peered on his lip he continued onward. The star in the center that represented the school of G.H.H. Those people whom keep supporting him, all of which were combined in a secular mindset, he felt the need to do something incredible. He felt the-- a smack was met at the back of his head, while a man in a Hawaiian shirt and sandals sat at the open window of the school dorms where young Jacob had just returned from school and was 'studying'. "Pay attention, you still haven't finished." Jacob send a piercing stare towards his mentor, but he was right, he needed to continue and focus. If he wanted to pass the class he needed to focus just as much with his studies as with his training. "Don't go off thinking about something ridiculous again." Tony Lauter said sardonically, a smirk plastered on his mien while listlessly looking unto the far distant sky. Right now at this moment the youth attempted to replicate that strength he demonstrated on the mock battle. It's been a total of three days since then, and he hadn't feel the backlash or even any type of danger since then. At some juncture at that battle, he learned or more so adapted to his power. But how? 

"Are you trying to find an application for your quirk? Hurry up and finish you History homework." Tony said with noted blithe on his tone. Though he said those words in hope to rattle Jacob's sense of responsibility, they grazed his teeth through indifference and disinterest. "I know, I know but it's pretty basic stuff. I can get back to it later after a bit of training." Tony's eyes swayed towards the youth's who's hand held the tip of his chin in effort and deep thought. Something about him seem to have sparked in that fight and of course, good that it did. In the year Tony has met the boy, he never demonstrated this amount of interest in anything he did. "Yeah?" he responded nonchalantly "Hey, forgot to mention. Did Ser Quinn get you up to speed with the internships?" Seemingly these words have pierced Jacob's bubble of concentration and he finally delivered his gaze towards his mentor. "Yeah. She said that since I already have you that I don't have to look for any other company or sponsor." 

"That's right. Since it's pretty similar to G.H.H's system, I guess it wasn't much of a surprise for you. I picked a handful of task, but ultimately I boiled down to two options. Since they'll be done over the weekend we have time to prepare for them. Though I'm gonna be honest, I'm not really sure which one to pick." 

Jacob rose his brown in suspicion. Of course, Tony was a dimwit to the maximum degree, if anything his goofy and aloof attitude towards life gave this particular adult an aura of insignificance. He mannerism were exaggerated and extravagant but more importantly his attire just bellowed the title bum. However, he was far from the initial fist perspective, so that he quaked at the thought of a decision was not only uncommon, but highly suspicious from his part. "That's unlike you to say that." Jacob responded earnestly,  which Tony responded with a smirk and threw two letters onto the boy's table. "You have two options. We can either flip a coin or you decide among yourself." Two letters, two different seals. One was glamorous, designed with hues of red and gold with detail linings of silver decorating two letters: K. E. The other garnered a symbol of an upside down tree where it's roots grew outwards and formed the circle which held the design within it's sphere. "Choose wisely." 

Jacob didn't seem to fully understand what was the secrecy behind any of it, but really it just meant that it would be something either really serious, or something classified. He could feel himself swallow, the weight of his gulp almost felt as if he was trying to swallow stone. Turning to the letters once more, he extended his hand and gripped them both tightly in hand, his eyes wavered from side to side and he felt the weigh become stronger and stronger... what the hell could this mean? What the hell could this be!? Alright! No time to panic, I chose--!!

~*~
​_"Ah, you must be the Knight they assigned to me! I'm so glad you arrived! My little Edgar Allen Purr is gonna be so lonely during the weekend._" Cat sitting, there was this uniquely burning sensation of anger seething through the pores of his skin. Tony was holding his laughter as this gargantuan of a woman continued to speek. _"Now, I hold my deer Kitty in the highest of Esteem, he needs to be fed only the most quality--"_ Jacob wasn't hearing even the slightest quip, he was too focus on his own emotion which blared through the power of his quirk, but fortunately, did not peer out to the public. A vein was noticeable on his forehead, he didn't know what was much more ridiculous. That this was a mission with a classified threat level, or the fattest cat in human history sitting in what seemed to be a pillowed representing a large strawberry fruitcake, hoisted upon the ceiling and swinging around lazy, with a gluttonous and slothful meow exerting him after his paw attempted to reach a small speckle of food an inch too far for it to reach. Tony, on the other hand was listening intently as to not blare on a sea of his own laughter. The woman, after what seemed to be approximately 30 minutes of talking, finally left the premises and Jacob's quirk pounded Tony into the earth with a force that could down an elephant. 

"CAT SITTING!? CAT SITTING!?!?!" 

"WhoaWhoaWhoa! Calm down! Let me get up!" Jacob seemed to be fumed by his own anger to reason and continued "Why the hell would you pick a nany's job recommendation!? I'm a hero and a knight! Wasn't something better out there!?" Tony began to stand from the pressure, finding it's weakness relatively quickly and using to his advantage, cracking his neck from the pain cause on impact he continued. "You're quirk application still suck dick! You really expect me to put you in a situation where you ACTUALLY have to use it !?" 

"Oh no! You know DAMN well I can output 30% without any repercussions, Anthony!" 

"News flash, kid! 30% is still a failing grade!" 

"30% IS ENOUGH CONSIDERING THAT 100% MADE ME BLOW UP A CITY BLOCK!" 

"And 50% left you hospitalized for three month, in a bed where you could barely wipe your ass without nurses to help you!" 

"Jesus Christ, Tony what the hell is wrong with you!? I--"

A loud meow caught their attention, the cat was just staring mindlessly at their direction, looking like a God standing in it's throne. A throne made of the cotton representation of pastry... This sight just infuriated Jacob even further. He knew things were going too well for his liking. A sigh escaped him and he answered. "Think he's hungry." 

"Yeah..."

"Well, let's go feed him then."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Michael Young
Uh, What Were We Doing, Again?*​


Hero said:


> _Camila Manzanares_
> _in_
> Crush (3)
> _______________________________________________________________________
> ...



Michael smiled from ear to ear, relieved that she actually decided to agree to this. What's more, he was surprised at her reaction; he was not prepared for her to seem so enthusiastic at his proposal, as shown by his brief flash of shock. And he certainly didn't think she'd flash a smile at him and even blush for a moment. She seemed different from the person he met from the seemingly hot tempered girl he met last semester. _"She's actually nice. And for once, her humor's not just mocking me."_ He gazed at the shining in her eyes for a moment. _"And she looks cute - "_ 

Michael nearly slapped his hand in front of his mouth before stopping himself. _"Wait, where did that come from? Also, did I say that out loud?" _A small flash of scarlet came over his face as his mind began to wander way off base and towards more of her features before remembering the actual point of this whole thing. He opened his mouth to talk, only to realize that wasn't sure what to say. After a cough to clear his throat and calm his nerves, he finally began this meeting. 

"So. About my perviness . . . I really am not anything like that. Guess I probably should start at the first day in particular. I'm not gonna lie; asking Colette to be roommates was a really stupid thing to do, especially in hindsight. I mostly just picked her due to two things; I thought we were in the same dorms at the time, and she was the only person who fit the criteria at the time. Of course, her rather . . . 'special' condition with her emotions was also something that I thought might have helped remove any awkwardness towards us being roommates. I had absolutely no plans on taking advantage of her; I raised far better than that." 

Michael rubbed the back of his head. "As for the phone number thing . . . Well, you're probably gonna think this is stupid, but, it's just so that I have someone from here to talk to if I need it. I kinda have a massive family at home; there's always over a dozen of people in my house at any given moment. I usually can just go to some room and have someone to spend time with if I need it or they need it or if either of us are bored. But I don't really have that here. With my school work and their own schedules, I haven't been able to spend an afternoon or even an hour with someone I know. The only one is my roommate Blake and he's, well, kinda secretive. He usually doesn't talk about himself."


----------



## Chronos (Aug 17, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_
​His hand function as a stand for the weigh of his chin as he edged on the border of the window sill looking towards the town. They were relatively high upon the mountain side, looking towards the distance the glamorous city lights enveloped visage in a myriad of colors, painting the night in luminescent hues of variant temperatures. From blue to reds, to yellows all adorning roads and building alike in the space of night. The chill surface of a beverage met his cheek, the youth turned to witness his mentor bring a soda can, one which he didn't hesitate to pick on open, allowing the carbonated fluid track down his throat, refreshing the taste of sweet lemon engrossing the sense into a sigh of relief. "Honestly, sorry about this." Said the mentor, with noted ease on the tone of his voice. "You're honestly the only fool who makes a kid fly across the world just to take care of a really fat cat." Jacob responded without much vexation anymore. Ultimately, his mentor was right, just the taste of everything just made the situation all the more bitter for him. "Take it as a learning experience." Hiding on the fold of his arms he responded with a exhausted: "Shut up." 

A smile was on Tony's mien, his back on the wall while he himself indulged in the heat of his cigarette. His thought mangled, perhaps he was being a bit too harsh on the kid. Turning to see the boy in his own devices, he inhaled his smoke and slowly exhaled. "Ugh, could you do that somewhere else, please? I don't like the smell of nicotine." A chuckle escaped out of the blond hero. A snippet of his memories arose, one of his wife where he'd hear the same complaints over and over again. Those small fights which he held close today, something so simple wrought such a memory? What was happening to him? Did he get soft over the years. "It relaxes me. Gives me the mindset to do something amazing." Same words dispatched themselves from his voice, he hasn't spoke them in so long, but as if embedded into his soul, he spewed them out effortlessly, without a single worry. Jacob coughed once, twice and removed himself from the area. The prevalent scent of nicotine and cat aroma became unbearable and so he decided to look for another place to stay upon. "Hey, don't leave yet." 

"I don't like the smell here, though." Tony steps off from the wall and he pulls out a deck of cards from his pocket. "I'll go smoke outside then. After that, you wanna play a game with me? Solitary gets boring after a while." Jacob looks at the face he demonstrates after his plea, hand behind his hands rubbing his hair up and down while slightly slouching down inkling towards the ground. Jacobs begins to laugh and such become harder and harder. So much so that Tony could feel his embarrassment rose up from his cheeks. "Hey, you don't have to-" "Alright, I'll play with you Tony. On one condition. If I win, I get to go out for a bit." Tony looked at the youth whose smile crossed from side to side of his lip, he pulled a chair and a desk to the center of the room, where he and Tony played, he was dumbfounded for a second, but then just smiled. "Let me just finish this smoke then, first. I'll be back in ten."

~*~
​The game ended, the sides victor was evidently clear. With a 10 - 0 wins streak, Tony had completely eradicated Jacob to the ground. "How are you so good at this game?" Jacob spoke defeated, head on top trying to hide in explicit trashing, Tony laughed at the heave of his lungs "Years of practice, I guess." He picked up his deck of cards and puts them back in the box, Jacob's head raises and he looking longingly at the night sky, almost bored, however not really. He enjoyed the time he spent here, he truly did regardless of the circumstances. Tony sighed and he lifted himself up his chair "Think you've earned a night. Go ahead, have fun." Jacob got confused for a moment, his mind was processing what his mentor just spoke of, his eyes began to beam in excitement and he yelled. "Thank you! I'll be back before it gets really late!" before rushing out the door and into the night. The neighborhood was pretty safe at this time, looking at the clock it was only 7:00 P.M. the night shift were strange here as well. "Be back before 10, alright kid?" 

"I will!" Running out the door the youth went out of his way to explore the town in a world completely different to him. Where should he start? It was all somewhat exciting, but he needed to hurry. He couldn't let Tony take care of his responsibilities alone. Witnessing the child run off into the distance, the blond hero remained in his thoughts. Perhaps this is what is would've felt like if things were different. His phone began to beep, his hands reached his pockets to pull out the phone and he instinctively picked up. "Yo." He said nonchalantly. "You ever call to know how you buddy is? That hurts, man." He turned into the house, and once again, with no respect over anything, he pulled out another cigarette and began to light it. "Sorry to tell you this Nikolai, he's doing better than when he was under your care. I told you before, he's not gonna listen to what you have to say." 

"...So you mean you're not gonna help with this, either?" 

"I think you and I both know that the ship for that already sailed when the principal got involved in his life." Nikolai remained silent for a brief moment, he seemed to be thinking arduously, things were definitely crumbling before his eyes and he hadn't the slightest control over it. It was not only vexing, but incredibly aggravating. "I've made some miscalculations is all. Ulrich, I'll need you to..."

"You know just as well as I do that I wouldn't step on that boy's dreams." Nikolai, once again was left to his own silence. "I see. Then I suppose this will be the last time you and I speak about this matter." Tony released another heave of his smoke, thinking about his past and how well things would've changed, but... "I think it's time to raise the flag, Nick. I think she would've liked that too." 

"_She _is dead." 

"And maybe that's why we should stop. The dead can't weigh our good-will from the grave." 

"Maybe her death really meant nothing to you, Ulrich." 

"Nikolai... She was the most important woman in my life. Of course it meant something. But it was an accident, no one's at fault here." 

"Clearly. Maybe it's wasn't only my sister and niece that died that day. Maybe they took a little piece of you as well. I don't blame you or hold you responsible for anything Ulrich, you've been a good friend. But if you're not going to help me make this world a better place. Then I don't need you anymore in my company. I'll see you in 5 months." 

The phone call dropped and the blond hero sat there starring hollowed at his phone. "You can't make a better world without compassion, Nikolai..."


----------



## Chronos (Aug 19, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_
​He ran across the streets of this neighborhood, rushing through the nights cowl upon the land, the chill of the air running through the locks of his hair and surface of his skin as he met the turn that will direct him towards the city area. He needed to hurry as his time was being counted and the faster he'd arrive there, the faster he could enjoy what this new land had to deliver. He pulled out his phone to notice the time, after almost 10 minutes passed since he exited the household he felt this sudden sense of urgency, doubling his speed... His breath began to falter, but he stood, closing his eyes as to concentrate in an inner force he pulled his strength and revealed speed he didn't think he could reach without aid of his power. He felt his lungs try to squeeze the air off his lungs, but to merely be met a collision. Or more so a trip, a round object had intercepted in his and he felt his body sling across the air, soon after his maneuvering halted he impacted the nearest wall. His pain was released through the seams of a large grown. Why did things like these had to happen to him? Placing his hand on the area where the damaged was primarily focused. A boy began to pace towards his direction, his eyes lazily peering at his circumstances, blonde like his mentor yet eyes were almost identical in hue to his own. His chuckle rose from the seams of silence as he picked up the item responsible for causing the young hero to trip on his... trek. 

​
"You have pretty weak legs for someone going at that speed." A soccer ball, he's feet kicked it up to his hand and he held it on the palm of his hand. "A little bit of gym work can fix that right up, kid." An unbearable smarm just oozed from this kid's demeanor. His mien saw through the silver haired child, like that of an owner awaiting for his dog to perform a trick. "Oh, you can get up from that, right?" Jacob didn't know whether to apologize, or to just upright knuckle punch that grin off his face. Standing on his feet, he began to dust away any residue that might've gotten on his. Biting off his own sentiment of anger towards this kids attitude, Jacob let out a "I'm sorry about that. I wasn't looking where I was going." Which the boy promptly responded with a: "Even a five years old could deduct that. What? You were running with your eyes closed?" He's unbelievably irritating , Jacob could sense a heap of embarrassment rise up but it was being flooded by this aggravating sense of annoyance. "I said I was sorry..." 

"And by your actions, you also told me you're an idiot." Jacob stern demeanor began to peer through his mien. "Now that's a scary look you got there." Jacob responded with a sense of his anger seeping through his tone. "It's usually much worse." The blonde stranger's smirk detailed every facet of his poisonous behavior, his eyes wore the same gesture in every expressive manner. A confidence that could rival that of True Conqueror's strength thought the youthful hero in training. The blonde stranger let out a sigh and shrugged. "No harm no foul, I suppose." Was that his way of accepting his apology? "I was actually very bored and I have a couple of hours to kill before I go to work so..." Work? Is he also a student knight or hero? At this hour most jobs are at their third-shift so-- "Pay attention when I'm talking to you pearl-head." Jacob remained silent, I suppose the boy before him was equally as vigilant as he was. "So, like I was saying... How about we have a small game of soccer?"

"It's night time and I can barely see your face clearly. What makes you think I'll go play soccer with you? I barely even know you." The blonde began to spin the ball at the tip of his index finger with one hand and every once in awhile he would spin it with his other hand to keep it's motion running. "There's a park near here we can use. They have lights and everything. Considering you have an accent, I also figured you weren't really from around here." Jacob rose his brow and continued. "That doesn't change the fact that I don't know you." He forgot too... he's the foreigner. "You're no fun." Said the blonde, similar wry smile as always. "Then here, my name is Noah Lowell. Pleasure to meet your acquaintance pearl-head."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2017)

*Bitt Stiles*
*Vol 2. Track 1: March 3rd*

“My attacks worked...but….still”

Bitt glared pensively at his tightened fist before turning his gaze outward as dust and tumult just as tightly clenched the training field, his quirk a cipher of his disarray. The field was stamped with footfalls and excavated earth, as transient artifacts of the training that he had done today, because by tomorrow the field would be restored and it would be as if he were never there.

Yet as he looked ahead all he could see looking back at him was Yeshua.

This was the same exact field he had fought Yeshua on and every day for 12 days he had come back here to the same exact spot. Truth be told, it would have been 13 days if not for the fact that the damage that Yeshua had left required more than one day to fix. The difference in power between Ein Sof and Motormouth was another cause for vexation. 

Bitt lowered his goggles preparing to go through the drill one more time, telling himself it would be the last time, and knowing that was a lie. 

He didn’t want to live with regrets but that’s why he trained with such a doggedly obsessive resolve, because he had regrets. That was just the issue on the surface, as something much more cumbersome had attached itself to Bittan’s heart, something he wanted to bury in his effort. Gritting his teeth and steeling his guts he got into his crouch ready to dash back and activate his quirk.

Someone once defined insanity as the repetition of a certain action and expecting different results. If that was the case Bitt Stiles was insane. She watched him for a full 15 minutes from the bleachers, watched him do the same drill again and again. Each time he got up and repeated that same run, she wondered when he was going to notice, not her, but his mistakes. Troya noted that he wasn’t using the terrain at all, and because of that he losing out on a way to make his new attack more efficient. He also was blindly running towards one direction, if she was his opponent, there would have been five times, no six times, where she guessed his next move correctly.

And that slightly annoyed her.

Not because she believed in him, or some honorable crap like that.

It was because they just learned it yesterday in one of the only classes they shared. 

How to effectively use their quirk on the battlefield. By maximizing the field, you can maximize your options. Although, that didn’t seem to stick with the boy.  Troya clicked her teeth, was he still upset over that defeat? She remembered that lost puppy dog gobbling down his food a couple of weeks ago, upset that his tail got pulled and he was flung halfway across the room. Although instead of bearing his fangs, he decided to cower….

And nothing annoyed the great Troya than letting something silly stifle potential growth.

“Bitt!” She called out his name as she stood up from the bleachers, “First lesson, learn to scout the terrain. You have to identify your ends and outs, because once you do, you can visualize where your opponent might go.”

Troya repeated the teacher’s words verbatim as she met the boy’s eyes with a fierce gaze.

She began to make her way downstairs, “Second,  you understand how the terrain affects your quirk.”

As she stepped on the rocky terrain she didn’t once look away from him. She took note of the beads of sweat that ran down his face like water, how his chest heaved in and out. It was like a fly was buzzing around her head on how ineffectively Bitt was training. As she closed the distance between them, she scowled hard as the third lesson they covered was the most critical.

“Lastly,” She gave him a slight push with her hand, “ if you rush in head first you have to at least be thinking on the move, going in with no thought can get you injured or worse, killed.”

Troya let out a sigh, “We learned that yesterday....”

“And yet you’ve been doing the same thing for at least 15 minutes.”​


----------



## Kei (Aug 20, 2017)

​*Bitt Stiles
Vol 2. Track 1: March 3rd Feat: Troya Maguson​*



Bitt was completely taken aback by Troya’s sudden intrusion into his training, so much so that he had so many thoughts in his head that they could not amount to a single coherent one.


“Uhhh...yeah... right?” Bitt tried his best to avoid eye contact with her feeling as though this was a rather vulnerable position to be in. The easy generalization to make about Bitt was that he was a slacker and it was a label he basically tried to gain. He didn’t feel comfortable putting his all into something for others to see so for Troya to see him training left him feeling rather naked.


“You’ve been here for 15 minutes though?” He asked still being evasive about eye contact.


Troya shrugged her shoulders, “I get here for early morning practice, I was surprise when I saw that it was already in use, so I decide to check in on the competition.”


“Lo and behold, you are here so I decided to peep in.” Troya folded her arms as she let a smirk appear on her face, something to lighten the mood, “You’re pretty surprising though I think you knew what training was.”


“You’re very bad at it.”​

“There’s a few things you’re bad at too. And can we get back to the fact you basically were watching me for 15 minutes just to come and criticize me?” There was a tinge of annoyance in Bitt’s voice as he already felt disparaged enough already and didn’t need anymore from Troya. As he backed away he spoke, “your quirk is made for fighting so the lesson meant something different for you. I’m going to get back to being bad at training”. Stubborn as all hell he lowered his goggles defiantly. 


“If my quirk is made for fighting and the point is to use that on a person then why not try it on me?” Jets of flame ignited from Troya’s fingertips,”it’ll be different than using training dummies”. 

Bitt bristled the hesitation painted on his face as he answered, “This doesn’t have anything to do with you.”


There was a lingering silence as Troya’s flames died down to a less fierce torch.


“You’re right it doesn’t have anything to do with me but you picked a fight with me.”​

Bitt’s jaw dropped, completely flabbergasted at the insinuation.


“I’m only concerned about fighting one person.” He answered honestly and this time it was Troya’s turn to have her jaw drop at Bitt’s stupidity.


“I’ve heard about speed types having one track minds but you’re seriously training to fight one guy who beat you two weeks ago?” It was at this point she tilted her head back as laughter erupted from her belly. She hooped and howled madly actual tears coming down her face. “Come on you can’t really think that training for just one opponent is smart. I mean if you get use to that way of thinking you’ll be fucking useless unless that kid becomes a villain or something, even then it’s one guy.”


“Like I said you wouldn’t understand.”​

“Yeah, I’m not stupid.” The quip was so instantaneous it was seemingly reflexive. “If you think I’m so much better that I wouldn’t understand then why won’t you listen to me. It’s the definition of being stupid, stupid.”


“Takes one to know one” This too was reflexive on Bitt’s part and even then he knew it made no sense and probably served to prove Troya’s point. She was right but the problem was that he couldn’t turn his feelings off like that.


“Ok, let’s go.” She walked toward, their similarity in height evident for a moment as she walked by, continuing she stuck her hand into the collar of his shirt, never stopping her gait. 


“Wait! What the fuck” Bitt was like a fish on a hook, absolutely helpless.


----------



## Kei (Aug 20, 2017)

*
Troya Maguson 
Apollo EP| Vol 1 Track 2 | March 3rd Feat Bitt Stiles
​*She held a firm grip on his shirt as she pulled him from the training floor all the way up to the bleachers. Before throwing him on the iron seats. Troya may not be the most patient person in the world nor the most kind, but that didn’t mean she didn’t want to understand people. It didn’t mean she would completely ignore a person’s need, and in her eyes, he needed her in a way. Maybe not her, Troya wasn’t as soft or empathetic as Zia, but in the end Troya was Troya, and no matter what, she couldn’t ignore what was in front of her.


So, she sat down next to him and opened the black backpack embroidered with gold flowers around the sides. She opened the black bag and revealed a ton of snacks, almonds, bananas, yogurt, and a variety of other things. Enough to feed a small militia if ration correctly. She reached in and pulled out a bag of almonds and handed him a banana.


“Eat, you gotta regain your strength.” Troya said as she reached in the very bottom and pulled out two huge water bottles, lemons and strawberry pieces floated in the pink and blue bottles. “It’s important to take care of yourself after a long training session.”


Troya handed him the blue bottle as she reached into the bag and pulled out some more snacks or herself. If she knew one thing about life, was that no one could eat while upset or if you did, then you look like an upset chipmunk. Thoughts of her father shoving food in her mouth when she would cry would flow to the front center of her mind. When she lost her first fight, she cried and cried until her lungs felt like they would collapse. Her father, being the perfect role molded that he was at the time tried to shut her up with food, but when that didn’t work, he shoved a whole peach in her mouth. She couldn’t cry if she was choking on food, but at the same time, it was one of those southern Carolina peaches. It was perfectly ripe and sweet, that even when she wanted to be upset with her dad and at her fight, she just continued to nibble on it.


She leaned back letting the silence grow between them before leaning forward, “You are directionless…”

The words fell between them before she looked at him, a serious expression planted on her face.


“In your running, looking at you out there, you looked like you were directionless.” She sat up as she looked back to the field, “I feel as though you are just running, you aren’t thinking at all, you’re completely aimless.”


Troya took a deep breath as she leaned back against the bleachers once more, “You can’t do that to yourself.”


Her eyes drifted to the ceiling, “You can’t afford not to think about your next move, and the move after that and the next one, and the one after that.”


To be an Ace, that meant to think like an Ace. If she was going to be on the front lines one day, she would have to think five times faster than the people around her. She had to place more pressure on herself to get the job done. She couldn’t afford to rush blindly run in, people would be counting on her, even if they were just numbers, they were important numbers. She swung back up as she let her eyes settle on Bitt…


“Others won’t hesitate to destroy you.” She warned, “You think that the showcase was bad, there will be 10 others that could be ten times worse than what Yeshua did to you.”


_“I’ll be ten times worse.”_


This was school was in a constant state of competition. People were constantly fighting against each other to be on top, or hell sometimes keep their heads above water. It was dangerous to fall behind….


And somewhere deep inside of her heart, she was sacred….


The school could be considered a crab bucket. Everyone was trying to escape, everyone saw the light above them, but just like crabs they hook and bring the other down in a vicious cycle. A vicious cycle that at any moment, she could be brought back down…deep into that darkness of obscurity.


_*“That’ll never happen…I won’t allow it.”*_


She could hear her other half try to comfort her…


Troya tried to smile, “Everyone here is scared…I’m scared, but what keeps me moving is knowing that one day I’ll reach the sun.” She reached out her hand to the ceiling, “One day I’ll be outta this stupid crab bucket and I want everyone to see it, I want everyone to see me shine….I want you to see me shine.”


She didn’t notice him, how could she when she was too busy in her own world. She didn’t notice how hyper aware he had became of her. Maybe she didn’t realize but she had struck something inside him like a bolt of lightning. It ripped through his whole body and danced around his finger tips.She wanted to become the sun, at first thought it fit someone like Troya. She would be the type to strive to be at the top, but there was something more to that, something that made him hyper aware of his existence and his place at the school.


What was he reaching for? What did he see at the end of this tunnel? When someone like her was sitting right next to him, so sure about herself.  His fingers tighten around the blue bottle, the more he thought, the more narrower the darker his vision of the future became.


“Shit,” Like that he was snapped back into reality, his head shot back at her and the thoughts of his future disappeared as he looked at her, “I needed to go to the store to pick up things for my room.”


He couldn’t help but let a smile play on his lips when he looked up at her. How could she be like that? He was having a slight existential crisis and she was talking about doing chores. Although that was Troya, for some reason he was somehow always caught up in her current. 


“So, do you want to come with me?” She had gotten up and stood in front of him, when their eyes met it felt as though something a dark cloud was being lifted from his heart. “It better than sitting here and sulking isn’t it?”


She smiled at him as she held out her hand, “Come with me.”


There wasn’t a seconds hesitation and he grabbed the hand that was in front of him as she pulled him up from his seat. His first thought wasn’t what if he had anything planned or if he still wanted to train, but about her hands. Troya’s hands were soft and hot, he could feel the heat radiating from them…


Just like the smile she gave him….

Just like her words….​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2017)

*Bitt Stiles*
*Vol 2. Track 1: March 3rd ft. Troya Maguson*

If Dorothy and Toto landed in modern San Diego city then they would have assuredly known it was as different from Kansas as Oz was.

San Diego was much larger than most people would think. When one considers the size of an area of Manhattan their perception will often times be that it is the big city, however it is merely 33.5 square miles in total. The city of San Diego was more than 10 times the size of Manhattan going by square miles, with the coast of the entire property stretching as far as 70 miles(110km).

This was merely a stone’s throw away from Grand Heroics High, or more specifically and literally, a 40 minute trip on an express train away. As long as they made it back by curfew there weren't any restrictions placed on the students out of the ordinary.

Bitt and Troya sat next to each other on the train eyes glued to the retina displays of their smart phones. Troya had invited him but she hadn’t really thought of what exactly they would do or talk about during the down time between errands and Bitt was well…

“So if you’re aiming for the top spot then you’re going to be trying out for Showcases, right?” He looked over to his side where she was sitting to be met with a simple affirmative nod.

“Well have you seen some of the kids that go to our school? Like this one chick, Scarlett, she’s an effing monster dude. Like has never lost and some of these Showcases are pretty crazy. It’s not just 1v1 battles, there’s like team events too where she’s solo’ing other school’s top students. Look at this youtube mix.”

Not really thinking he moved over awkwardly nudging Troya as he intrusively held the phone in front of her face. She took a glancing look at the video before nudging the phone away with the flat of her hand.

“I know all there is to know about Scarlett Stark-Zhang, she is the person who is currently ranked number 1 at GHH. She’s a senior this year.” Troya’s tone became more stoic, more focused as she allowed her mind to drift elsewhere, “I only have a few more months.” Was what she mumbled to herself with a grin as Bitt shifted back into his seat. He wasn’t very hard to figure out as he retreated away feeling as though he had been rebuffed. “Everyone knows who Scarlett is. I get that you’re really working to try harder this semester but you kind of come off as an asshole who assumes everyone else was slacking.” Realizing she was being harsh she nudged herself closer to him and brought her phone in between both of their sight lines as she pressed the menu button and went into her note pad. It wasn’t necessarily organized but there were a lot of names, looking down to the lower right of the screen he could see there were over 600 entries. 

“ I know you didn’t mean to be insulting but look I’m not a do nothing friend who's all talk. Every hero or student I come across I keep an entry with notes about them on my phone. It’s things like their quirks and other important facts.” She scrolled through with her thumb as the names flitted by in fast motion. “So my phone organizes the entries by date modified and doesn’t have any other filter, but it’s got a search function. I have a pretty good memory so if I think of the name of the person or a relevant term of phrase I can find the entry.” 

Bitt found himself nodding with her every word, roused by her dedication to her goals but wanting to contribute something meaningful to the conversation at hand. “So, I guess in a lot of ways this database of yours can only be run by you. Like if someone else got your phone it’s not like they’d be able to use it as well as you, unless they could think like you.”

He laughed nervously not meaning to come off as creepy even if he might have.

“I’d roast the friend who thinks of stealing from me.” There was a fire burning in the girl’s eye as she made the statement rather dryly before moving on “So if you’re just understanding about the school’s Ace now what else didn’t you know?”

“I didn’t really know all that much about the showcases or the star ranks.”

“Oh those are all tied in together. The star system is a metric most hero schools use and it basically show the danger levels of the internships and missions we can participate. In the freshman class there are 300 students, there are only five students in our class with the qualifications to go on a five star mission.” Bitt nodded taking in all the info, he had heard the terminology before but now this was actual insight.

“Well what about you, Troy? Are you one of the students who can go on 5 star missions?”

“I don’t know my slot in the rankings but it’s not important since I’m going to be the one to defeat Scarlett and be the number 1 student by years end. But.” There was a flippant tone to her words at first but there was no denying this was something she was constantly thinking about. “I am somewhere in the top 10 for the Freshman class. My star rating is 3.5, there are only 10 students in the entire class who have star ratings of 3.5 or greater.”

“Oh wow so is it bad that mine is like a 2.5?”

“No that just means they see you as average but we can raise our ratings, it’s what I’m going to do when I become #1. You can probably raise yours as well if you get into enough showcases and internships. Have you done any?” Bitt laughed nervously as he didn’t want to lie to Troya but the truth was embarrassing to admit when he felt as though he was being put on the spot.

“If you haven’t then you should, there are kids with even worse skills than you going out into the field.Have some balls man, you may not be the best but you’re far from the worse either. You are rightfully embarrassed not wanting to admit you haven’t been out yet.” In most cases he would have pouted at her admonishments but instead he smiled.

“You’re right, it is kind of dumb when I think about it. I should at least be doing that much shouldn’t I? Well then you’ll help me apply for internships won’t you? I think I kind of need your help.”The source of his words was a natural and earnest desire, those things powered the smile he wore right now as he implored his friend for assistance.

“You’re pretty helpless, like a 16 year old baby really. This is going to take some work but I’ll help you. Come on, let’s start figuring out which internships you might not fail at.”

@Kei @Cjones ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2017)

*Maxwell*
_Meetings: Blake Ackerman IV_

Maxwell looked carefully at the moves of his current opponent. Speed, agility, versatility. Seeing the way Blake was using his quirk,those three words were what came to his mind. Shaping threads and attack with them was something that could give anyone a wide range of attacks but...it was not enough. As the distance between him and blake  starts to shorten product of the Ackerman´s actions, Max smirks and take sthe chalenge head on. A whip like structure made of threads comes swinging right as his feet while a similar yet ominously different one is trying to reach him at his upper level. Dodging to the side would just give Blake leeway to change the attack pattern.

"Not too shallow, pal. but..."

Sprinting forward, Max dodges the attack aimed at his head and then using his arm he entangles it with part of the lasso before grabbing it; a quick, short response makes him lift his foot and step right on the whip stopping it in its tracks for a moment. He had the main axis of the attack blocked now and it was time to counter!! Taking the chance and pulling from the lasso the australian forces Blake to come even closer as he takes a deep breath.

"Wait, don´t tell me he is going to..."

Then from Maxwell's mouth a small sphere of energy appeared before releasing a bursting stream of energy in the form of a white scorching beam heading towards Blake.

@P-X 12 ​


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 23, 2017)

Buena Pena
Arzo POV ​
A gentle warmth pierced his eyelids and awakened them from their dark slumber. He quickly came to and along with an indescribable feeling of cloudiness and an aching headache, he felt torn by physical and mental imbalance. Arzo Vasquez was not a man to place complete faith in his mental faculties. Disorientation and confusion came easy to him.  He would often do away with subjects of confusion and bewilderment.  What he awoke to was greater than any past confusions. The room he was confined it was no bigger than a supply closet, and the lack of space was evident when he ventured to stretch out his legs.


 “Buena pena.” Good grief. He exhaled painfully. His tan skin darkened with fluster as he began to sort through his current predicament. 


  Trapped. You’re confined in this small room. Hands and feet aren’t tide, which means whoever put you here knows that restrained or not, you can’t get out.


  Quickly, he walked through the situation at hand and determined what could be done and could not. The bothersome flurry of fluster and discomfort now left. Enduring further displeasure, he squeezed through the limited space and rested his aching back against the wall. Arzo, now slightly more at ease, returned to his deciphering. 


  What had led him to make the journey west? Thousands of miles and dwindling funds. If someone told him last week that he would be taking the next flight to California in pursuit of a connection he still did not think was real he would have laughed in their face. Perhaps that was the significance of the act. A flojo armadillo like him would turn blue at simply walking up a flight of stairs let alone leave Brazil and come to the states chasing a hallucination. But was it really just a fantasy? He muttered bitterly in Spanish, once more cursing his fate and agonizing over his fortune.  A lack of luck, that is what it appeared to be. He found it disgustingly ironic that after many years of agonizing want, he had finally met his first white girl. Sporadically and seemingly without cause, he had fallen in love with the then foreign concept of the Caucasian woman. Ocean eyed and golden haired, it was his unicorn. Divine intervention, cruel and mocking as it was, felt it necessary to make this brilliant discovery be of Shakespearean irony. Amelia Stoneheart being his biological sister was the initial blow.


 His fantasy died and like the dead he mourned, anguished with grief, and moved on. What was done was done. Amelia appearing in and out of his dreams was the second blow. He winced over the displeasure of having dreams of a pretty blonde, and said dreams were even more disheartening when the woman claimed to be his sister.  She is though, is she not? The visions of her were real. How could they not be? The third and final strike came when he began moving in and out of consciousness. One minute he was sleeping in a hammock, basking in the Brazilian sun. The next instance he was shaking in an uncontrollable tremor. An aggressive wind slashed through him and brutally swept through his already unruly curls. He was standing behind Amelia somewhere called Canada.


“Kan-da” He said then. It was a terrible place with a terrible name and had terrible people. Next, Amelia would mysteriously appear at his corner and would accompany him on his peregrinations. His unwelcome and unwanted travel companion, she was always with him. Amelia was the first and then came Arzo. 


  “Grumpy bastard.” He cursed. If Amelia haunting him was deemed a great discomfort having Ulrich was a physical hell. 


  He eventually ended his vagrant journey and booked a flight out to California. Instead of taking in the California sun he was searching for answers. During his first night, on a walk to the convenience store to re-stock on a pack of cigarettes he was approached by a man. But who? Attempts at remembering his face only brought darkness and confusion. He battled for answers knowing that none would come. It was useless effort and he, who already found revulsion in excess, hated doing anything if it was without reason. 


  Arzo Vasquez lamented over his fate. He began to wonder how long he had been out and how long he would stay confined in the small room. Seeing no point in further efforts at escape, he put an end to his apprehensiveness. He shut his eyes and slowly fell into a deep sleep.


  “Buena pena.” He said before falling into slumber. The idea of a rescue never once came to him.​
@Hero @Wizzrobevox ​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 23, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_
​Jacob's expression had sour, a tad sense of disbelief ran through the details of his mien. A small twitch on his brow before a slow and irritated sigh escaped from him almost as a mechanism to retrain himself from doing something different "What makes you think knowing your name makes me any more inclined to go with you anywhere? I still don't know you." A laugh escaped the blonde, knowing the response was gonna lead to such an outcome. Maybe the boy before him had some common sense after all. Of course, all he knew about him is that he slipped and fell. "You're right. Common, just let's get a game going. I'm sure you don't have anything better to do either way." Jacob responded immediately: "I'd rather slip and fall again before I accompany you anywhere." And just as immediately Noah responded: "And I'm sure you're gonna excel my expectations." Jacob couldn't help but feel more and more annoyed by this blond stranger Noah. He had a way with words and was quick on his thoughts. Jacob has never felt this annoyed even when he was back in America and had to deal with Jet. Jacob flicked his tongue and began to ponder on the thought a little longer, before noting the time. Well, wouldn't be able to go to the city and be back on time without really enjoying the pleasantries there. He didn't just want to go back to work either. 

"A quick game then." A smirk emanated from Noah, he felt slightly giddy. At some juncture in their conversation he sensed a trace of resolution from the silver-head foreigner before him. But he could cure his overwhelming boredom. "Could I at least know what name you go by, peal-head?" Jacob rose his hand, ushering to hurry up and move, guess this was the extent of their interaction with each other. The silver-head foreigner didn't seem at all interested in continuing the conversation any further than necessary. Perhaps it was his kingly pride surging through the seems of his personality. That austere presence of his that seeped out just as naturally as the blow of wind, Noah at some juncture felt a bit of a chill, but all of which was eradicated by a sentiment of satisfaction. Both paced towards their destination, where their game was about to commence. 

~*~
​Both stood at a considerable distance against the other. The rules were pretty simple, the first to get three points was the winner. Noah was calm as always, his hands on the pockets of his jacket. The ball was on the center of the field and as he said the lights were on and the area was pretty well lit. Jacob sighs before he prepared himself to begin this game. He didn't know anything about soccer or football like the called it here, but he knew he couldn't use his hands. Three points... That's all he needed, both rushed towards the ball, quickly at the peak of his speed, Noah noted such and merely released his breath, before Jacob could react his image had already made it's way towards the ball. A kick, his form was flawless, his gaze held strength. Jacob stuttered and placed his hands before him, the ball hitting his block but knocking him off balance. "You blocked that with your hands." The tinge on his voice rang of sardonic glee. Jacob's expression intensified, standing from the earth he was forced to plummet to, the grit of his teeth "You didn't say anything about using a quirk!" Noah seemed to lose the grin from his lip, soon a sound began to emanate from the seams, like that of a Jet engine running at it's peak, a weigh began to restrict Noah's movement, why did he feel like he needed to... kneel? "How did you figure it out so quickly?" 

"Contrary to your own belief." He began to pace towards the golden haired boy, and the passed him towards where the ball was postured after the initial hit. Picked up with his hand and tossed it back towards the golden haired boy. As he caught on his hands, buckling on the stance of his feet, the pressure continued to weigh on him by mere extension of Jacob's presence. His stare began to light up his hue, and the shadows of his mien accentuated his aura. "I'm not an idiot." Paced back to his side and prepared himself to deliver the full extent of his strength, this time, quirk involved."If you're not gonna pull any punches, I'm not gonna hold back either." Noah started chuckling, to what seemed to be a very ordinary night for him had started to demonstrate an interesting hue, witnessing the eyes of this foreigner gleam under the moonlight beam, the resolution that burned upon his eyes. "Awesome." he expressed an iota of excitement peered from on his lip "I just want to crush you now."


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 24, 2017)

Roman & Freya

The Fortune Teller: Part I

All relationships embark on a similar journey through the passage of time.  They all cross through similar obstacles and experience similar triumphs. Unintentionally, and with vague understanding as to why, Roman and Freya had detoured from this usual route. They had taken their own path on the journey of love. The not so star-crossed lovers wielded a familiarity that eclipsed their flimsy fifteen years. They were experienced lovers in that they were conscious of the other’s habits. So they skipped the awkward adjustment period that comes with new love, where one finds that navigating through the others peculiarities and bias is even harder than attaining affection. The honey moon phase was forgotten altogether and the two carried with them, wherever they went, an archaic atmosphere. Their love was grizzled before it could be freshened. They were like an old married couple.

“Stop it.” Freya said cooly.”

“Stop what?”

She placed her hands on her waist, emphasizing severity. “That thing you do where you put on a face to hide what you’re really feeling. You know, kind of like faking a laugh or smiling when nothing is funny.”

“I thought what you were saying was funny.”

“Roman talking about that mayonnaise faced bitch isn’t supposed to be a joke.” She said frowning.  “Were you even listening?”

“I was listening.” He paused himself. “What is the appropriate reaction to give when someone is raving over their sworn arch nemesis?”

Freya’s eyes glistened with a hint of scorn. She rewarded the French youth with a biting jab to the side. “Wrong answer.”

“Colette is not my nemesis, enemy, or whatever you call it. She’s a sociopath who gets off at the misery of others.”

“Is that not what an empath is?”

“No that’s what you call a monster.” She became more agitated when he seemed unmoved by her ranting. “Look babe. We’ve been over this before. You don’t need to pretend around me and I’m not expecting you to be someone you aren’t. Stoicism, brooding, or whatever edgelord shit you’re into, that’s you. I love that you listen but don’t force yourself to appease me.”

“Chivalry dictates that I-“


Freya held a deep scowl and even let out an agitated growl. “Fuck chivalry. Do I look like some doll to you. I’m a _miklimunnr_, bucket spitting, warrior. All I need from you is your undivided attention, company and maybe those fine lips when they aren’t pouting half of the time.”


“Did I mention how much of a turn on it is when you curse in old-norse like that?” The subject of Roman’s innate tautness was a very serious matter. He took himself and all of his problems seriously. Too seriously. Yet, something about this short haired, feral of a woman moved him.


“Oh so you find a little old tik like me to be a turn on?” She subtlety nudged closer to his side of the bench, seamlessly sliding her hips closer.

Flustered by her poorly hidden act, Roman’s white cheeks took a rosy red. “You a tik? I wouldn’t call you that.”

She homed in on his blushed faced. “Does little Roman not like it when I talk dirty? And please speak up, why so quiet? Is someone shy?”

“There are people here.” His head whipped to his surroundings and never had he felt such fear in a public park.


“I’ll stop on one condition.” Her hazel eyes sharpened and lunged forward meeting Roman’s own rattled gaze. “You agree to take me to that psychic downtown.”


His face regained it’s natural color and lucidity returned in his eyes. “We've been over this, psychics are bullshit. Even those with quirks, it’s all designed to exploit. Shifts in body movement, perspiration, anxiety, excitement, they read these things. Did you know the best psychics are all empaths?”

“Ok then that’s fine. You don’t agree to take me and I make out with you here and now in front of all these people. That’s right, full on PDA. Unfiltered. Hell, I might even cop a feel down there for kicks.”

Grave terror trembled through Roman’s body. He saw shame in gratuitous displays of affection, and nothing shamed him even more than being the projector of such obscenities.


“Do I pick you up at seven or eight?” He conceded.​


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2017)

*ONE SHOT, ONE OPPORTUNITY*
Hope Hanlon & William Westley

(Continued from .)
​
As I stared into the business end of William Westley's gun, I saw all fourteen years of my life flash before my eyes. I had no doubt that he intended to follow through on his threat. He would put a bullet in my head and have me buried in a shallow, unmarked grave, somewhere in the desert. That would be the end of Hope Hanlon, and most likely, my parents as well. We had a good run. We really did. We reconstructed the Amplifier. We started my training. Dad said it would only be a couple years before he felt confident in my ability to use it. We could have saved the world. We reached out, grabbed destiny by the collar, extended out fist, and were about to clobber it. Then came William Westley. I still didn't understand what he wanted. Were his accomplishment in this dead world that important to him? Didn't he care about the hundreds of millions of others who were other there, suffering, day in and day out, while he sat up in his ivory tower?

"I would apologize that things have to be this way, Little Miss Hope, but..." William Westley's mouth contorted into a wicked smirk. "Frankly, it's better this way, for everyone, but most importantly, it's better for me me."

"Goodbye, Hope Hanlon." Then, he pulled the trigger.

I shut my eyes and blocked my face with my forearms, instinctively guarding against the inevitable. Then, bang. My ears rang with deafening intensity. He did it. He shot me. I was dead. I didn't feel a thing, but maybe that's how death was, not an agonizing horror, but instead, like a feather brushing against one's nose. No, that didn't seem right. I didn't feel anything, nothing at all, almost like... nothing even happened. I blinked. Then, realizing that I was still alive, I let go of all that built up tension. I lowered my guard and peeked my head out, curious as to what exactly happened. He definitely fired. I heard the shot. I still heard it, in fact. The ringing hadn't stopped, so I knew, without a doubt, that it happened, but what gave?

"Huh?" I stared wide-eyed at what I saw.

I must have stopped the bullet with my space-time manipulation. I didn't even know I could do that. I could slow down time, yeah, but until this point, I had only managed to slow something a few miles per hour. But, a bullet? I knew that superheroes from before the apocalypse could stop bullets, but me? I never even dreamed of the possibility, and if I did, it wasn't something I thought I'd be able to do anytime soon. Regardless, I saw it right in front of me: the bullet floating – _suspended _– in midair.

The governor seemed undeterred by this. In fact, his smile grew even wider than before, stretching from one side of his face to the other. "See?" William Westley gestured at the levitating bullet. "There are people in this world who consider me an unfair man. Those people are dead in a ditch somewhere on the outskirts of town, and if they aren't, they soon will be." He paused, likely for dramatic effect. "I am _not _an unfair man, Mr. and Mrs. Hanlon. I have proof. My suspicions are confirmed. Your daughter _can _manipulate space-time."

His eyes fell on my parents. "I'll give you two the chance to come clean. I have no intention of sparing your lives, of course, but you're religious folk, aren't you? Maybe your _God _will be merciful if you spend your last precious moments telling the truth."

My parents exchanged concerned glances, likely unsure how we would get out of this, if it was even possible in the first place.

"To be honest, Governor Westley," My father gritted his teeth. "We had no intention of ever letting you find out about this, but I guess the cat's out of the bag..." Once more, my parents exchanged looks, but this one conveyed something I didn't understand, like they were communicating through nonverbal ticks only meaningful to them. "You're right. About everything. We're still working out the kinks, but we intend to have Hope use the Amplifier. She's going to go back before the apocalypse and stop it from ever happening."

Westley's smile faded, twisting downward into an annoyed frown. "You're speaking like there's still any chance of that ever happening," he states. "You might have gotten away with it, you know, but unfortunately for you, I'm not stupid. I was watching–"

Dad continued, ignoring everything that William Westley had said, "Who knows, Governor Westley, maybe without all this apocalypse business, you'll turn out to be a halfway decent person. I kind of doubt that, though. You were a pretty big asshole as a kid, right, using your money to get into a school that you had no business being at and pretending to be a superhero?"

The governor's eye twitched.

"I apologize if I touched a sore spot," my father feigned regret. "I was just thinking that maybe if you weren't so much of a prick, things could have turned out differently between you and the late Mallory–"


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sensates   
Ulrich, The Avenger

There is a glaring disparity between the quirkless and quirks, a stark contrast between individuality and normalcy. A fine line is run through the middle diverging a road whose path was once linear. The quirk born and quirkless. Your position in the wheel of fortune rested solely on where you ended up. The latter or the former? The strong and the weak?


_  But you are among the strong? No?_


“-Thirteen bodies. Three standing watch in the van parked one the corner. Five on the first floor, four on the second, and three on the third.” Between the former headquarters of the California Sector ‘s Police Athletic League and one of Logan Height’s many abandoned apartment complexes, was a quiet narrow street that spanned several blocks into what was called 30th street. Over three hundred feet stood between Ulrich and his target, his _lot. _He scooped up the silver pendant on his neck. It’s gleam had been extinguished and it had not shine for years but he held it with a tenderness that betrayed his physical value. 


 “Thirteen bodies return to you Holy Father. May their worth be set on the scales, and as may my own.” His pendant raised, he recited his prayer in Dutch, and with deep resolve, he submitted himself. The blonde man pressed his lips against the cold steel of his cross, and he put his soul on the scale, submitting to the only power that is absolute. It was a routine built through discipline. More so ritual than regimen, Arzo always gave his offering to God before ever acting. He always prayed before taking a life, never to bless or honor the souls he would take, but to protect his own. 


“With stone brick conviction, I resolve myself before thee. O Almighty Father, bless thy purge.” He let go of the silver cross, allowing it to slip through his fingers, and in doing so sheathed his white blade forged of spirit. Looking straight ahead, he withdrew twin blades short in length. Using the thin cable wire that connected them, he threw himself from the three-story building.

@Hero @Wizzrobevox ​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Blake Ackerman
Training Arena*​


luffy no haki said:


> *Maxwell*
> _Meetings: Blake Ackerman IV_
> 
> Maxwell looked carefully at the moves of his current opponent. Speed, agility, versatility. Seeing the way Blake was using his quirk,those three words were what came to his mind. Shaping threads and attack with them was something that could give anyone a wide range of attacks but...it was not enough. As the distance between him and blake  starts to shorten product of the Ackerman´s actions, Max smirks and take sthe chalenge head on. A whip like structure made of threads comes swinging right as his feet while a similar yet ominously different one is trying to reach him at his upper level. Dodging to the side would just give Blake leeway to change the attack pattern.
> ...



Blake, upon seeing the his thread weapons make contact, immediately wove the tip of the whip underneath his opponent's foot into a small wire that stuck to the grooves of his shoe's underside. He did the same with his lasso, making a ring of thread on Max's arm from where it made contact. Once the beam was in Blake's sight, however, he then broke off both the tip and the lasso in it's entirety as he yanked the remaining portion of whip towards himself in defense, throwing it towards the beam now coming towards the white flash as he attempted to dodge. _"Just what the hell is that supposed to be?!"_

As he sprinted away from the beam's line of fire, the threads in the way of the beam impeded its journey for only a brief moment as it was destroyed. Blake took the threads still on his hands and those he was still creating in order to weave a ball and chain that wrapped around his arm. _"Thread Make: Flail!" _Blake kept up his evasive maneuvers as best he could as he tried to think up a better plan. _"His offense isn't something I can really defend against. It's also long range, which put a damper on my original plans. If I can stop him from attacking, or catch him off guard, I may be able to capitalize."_ 

He sent out a thin and hard to perceive thread from his pinkie finger, it's destination being the threads under Max's shoe. At the same time, the end of one of the threads in the underside began to stretch from underneath said shoe and towards the other threads. As the two connected, he yanked his hand back in order to knock Maxwell off one of his feet. Using the opportunity, he sent out the ball and chain to follow up.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 25, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_
​It's time! Both begun to rapidly rush towards the ball, the strength of their power emanating at the cycle of night. Their blood boiled, whatever this power that their eyes protruded was unknown, but it was brimmed with the essence of determination! Jacob didn't know, he didn't really know what was the quirk yet, but he couldn't halt himself and allow this blonde stranger do what he wants. He couldn't allow it, a burst of power emanated from him, Noah closed the gap between him and the ball and he quickly swung his foot to release again that strength that flooded the scene before, but this time... Jacob postured himself under the ball, turning and kicking such back, this time, the power of the world behind the winds of his sails. The screech of a Jet engine seems to echo, the hue of crimson became stronger and stronger on Jacob's stare. _Careful! Careful!! I can't go beyond the 30% mark, hit the ball and... !!! _Noah sense an impending potency reach his way, he couldn't tell but for some reason, he was able to deflect the ball and not only that, he was able send it back. A pulse propelled the ball towards the distance, Noah curled up his fingers and he kicked the earth beneath his heels, his speed doubled, no that wasn't really it, he didn't run he just adjusted his strength push himself towards the destination. Jacob wouldn't allow it, rocketing towards his target, Noah witnessed a glimpse shortening the Gap, it was above him, ready to swing yet another kick at the ball. Who was this kid? He didn't seem like your ordinary citizen, was he-! Jacob reacted immediately, turning mid air with a shift of momentum, his power resonated one more. Kinetic Stance roaring it's magnificent strength across the stage, connecting leg to sphere the ball once again was met with a pulse of invisible energy! But... Noah seemed to have shifted his weight mid-air as well and connected his leg on the other-side of the ball, halting it's trek entirely. But how!? That ball had the force of his kinetic stance behind it, even if you had the strength to stop it, to stand there like it was nothing. Noah's smirk rose from his lip, those eyes demonstrating utter victory, returning the ball with equal or more force than before. Jacob's feet met the ground, he couldn't use his hands... He couldn't block if not it would be a penalty, but he couldn't react as fast, the charge time to summon the kinetic stance wouldn't be enough to stop something like that. Wait! 

Jacob joined thumb and ring fingers together and quickly rushed his energy to a secular point. Flicking his fingers in front of him, the ball met a pulse bubble of his quirk exploding into the midst of the air, a force that halted it's trek entirely, however, as if Noah had expected such from the get go, his fingers curled, he was already above where the ball was gonna be met and he immediately delivered a somersault leg spike towards the net, swiftly passing close to Jacob's cheek, sensing the heat of that near his skin, he turned to witness the point being scored. Jacob stood there in awe, he didn't seem to understand how he managed to do all of this, but, his quirk was something else. It had to do with strength, that was apparent. However it wasn't only that... His movement, his application, his judgement and his initiative. They were all unlike anything that Jacob's seen. Even Jet seemed to pale in comparison against someone like this. "That's an ugly way to use your quirk." He spoke dusting away anything that had particularly made its way to his jacket. Noah looked all the more chill than usual. "It's like you don't even know what your quirk is."  He continued. "You're all stiff, careful like you're playing with a toy swords. You're afraid almost. Are you trying to tell me you haven't mastered the ins and outs of your quirk yet?" Something about that statement cause Noah to sour for a moment. Does that mean that even for a second, he was playing against someone who can output that amount of presence and power, cause him to acknowledge the foreigner,w when he himself didn't have the faintest idea of how and what he could do? "I'll admit. You're not your ordinary stick in the mud quirk user. You have some excellent maneuvering and thought behind your actions. But it's like you're playing soccer with phone in your pocket." Jacob didn't understand, was Noah talking about his application? Was he that perceptive he noted something odd about how he used it? "Everything else shows discipline. You're not just _some_ kid, or at least you're not just foreigner kid. So you're a hero in training? Is that it?" Jacob's mien turned grim for a moment. Why did he sensed that Noah knowing that type of information was a bit troubling? Was it because he merely didn't like the fact Noah was perceptive? Or maybe something else? "I think I underestimated you. Yet, I still feel kind of disappointed. If you're looking down on me, pearl-head by holding back at your power. Then I think my will to crush you just increased ten folds."

There is was. Noah's fingers curled up once more. Something about that delivered some type of information towards Jacob, he needed to understand a couple of things, maybe he can get him talking. "Firstly, I don't even get what you're talking about. But I have a couple of questions." Noah seemed to have been captured on Jacob's demeanor. "There's just no way in hell that ball should still be intact after all that punishment. I got caught in the moment a few seconds ago, but your initial kick... That wasn't something any ordinary soccer ball could come out undamaged out of. Let alone take four more hits that were meant to be explosive." Noah rose his brow, this question always peered it's ugly little head. Jacob had some idea, but then Noah just shook his head and said. "I'll probably tell you after you say your name." Figures. Jacob turned and went to pick up the ball, if he couldn't decode it by merely asking, he'd just figure it out by himself. Learning that quirk would make or break this game. He gripped the ball in his hands, squeezed and dug his fingers onto it. Something about the texture... Something about. "Heh." 

Tossing the ball in the air, the game started once again. Preparing to move, young Noah curled up his fingers and rushed towards where the ball would land. However, immediately it was intercepted by Jacob, who delivered a kick towards the child, the ball being so close in proximity, Noah had not chose but to avoid it, Jacob passing before him, adapting to what he had learned, Noah came to halt the ball that was now rolling on the earth, leaping over him, he saw the moment when his fingers curled up... "Now!" Jacob immediately threw the ball towards the blonde, wincing at his sudden reaction, he once more was left in the realm of defensive, he rose his leg in order to keep the ball alive, successfully blocking it, however taking that approach left him airborne and without anything to do, Jacob took this opportunity to pulse jump and proceed to be in front of the now falling Noah, a smirk rose on his lip now, smug as never before, as the lock of his hair spread to welcome those glistening crimson eyes of the silver haired hero, he twisted and kicked the ball towards the goal. Receiving his first point. 

"How did you--?" 

"It was easy enough after you left so many clues behind. You're cocky and for some unexpected reason you seem to be aware that you're quirk is special. However, I might not have perfect application, but I'm not an idiot, Noah." Noah seemed legitimate surprised, was he really able to know what his quirk was in such a short time span. "There's something about the ball's structure. Something like that shouldn't be happening to an ordinary soccer ball. Normally, the covering is backed with multiple layers of lining of polyester or cotton blend which gives the ball its strength, structure, and bounce. However, this ball in particular has Kevlar, doesn't it? Material used to make tires from something as simple as bicycle to something like the wheels of a truck." Noah started to feel... somewhat intimidated. "And not only that it has a tri-weave that consists of an outer and inner layer made from a titanium-dipped tri-weave fiber mesh. It's the same for my hero suit... it absorbs a decent amount of damage whilst keeping its original properties providing full range of motion and a consistent amount of shock absorption." He... really wasn't just some idiot.

"So you're quirk is not super strength, you quirk makes use of what you already have as an extension of your body's proportions. However, to access that part of you, you have to open the lock. Which is done by curling your fingers. All ten to be in fact. So, something with strength and windup... You're quirk is like an animal. It took a bit to understand, but it's a simple answer. It's like how you have to squat to jump higher... You're quirk is that of an Ant. You can sustain over 100 times your own body weight. No wonder you were able to stop those two balls without a single moments worry. Your quirk is--" 

"Ant Metamorphosis..."

"You're not someone who's ordinary. I see that, something of that caliber isn't cheap, Noah. But remember this moment, Noah!. I, Jacob Mikael Connor, am gonna best you in this game. I'll be the winner of your own domain. Just who the hell did you think you were messing with!?" 

"Like hell! I'll be victorious Jacob! Now let me show you what it really means to be able to hold the weight of the world in your shoulders! Remember this name! I am Atlas, and I will defeat you!" 

Do they even remember this is a just soccer game...


----------



## Hollow (Aug 26, 2017)

*Sand Castles*
*-The Sound A Conch Shell Makes When Pressed Against The Ear-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Beach // Late Afternoon
@Wizzrobevox*

"It's just...nice to have something to relate to like that, you know?"

Mimi understood the feeling, even if she had never experienced it herself. She had no desire for something to relate to, especially not in a world where you're meant to stand out if you want to reach the stars. Still, she understood the need to find someone similar - to have an example to go by. However, to go as far as to do it with a...crab (Mimi cringed at her personal lack of a good term for the animal) sounded a little odd.

To each their own though and, if the boy wanted to find inspiration in his pet, who was she to judge him for it?

"I'm fairly sure we won't be able to find your little friend sticking to the shore though," she said as a nearby wave crashed against the rocks they were standing on as if to help her make her point. Mimi wasn't fond of the idea that they would have to dive into the sea at this time of the day but Victor's eyes were huge and shiny and, if she were to force them to go back, it would be the same as kicking a puppy. M&M is not the kind of hero that kicks puppies.

Thus, she took a deep breath and rolled back her shoulders. "I found two pairs of goggles nearby," she explained, holding one of the pairs out to her partner in crime. It was pretty convenient that a group of students had probably left there sometime in the past. "I hope you can hold your breath under water, out school doesn't have a water diving club we can borrow equipment from so we'll have to make do."

The girl adjusted the goggles around her eyes, tightening the band as necessary, and lead their way down the rocks for them to find a lower area they could dive in a safe manner from. Once there, she turned towards Victor and placed a firm hand on his shoulder. "We're not going far off the shore, we'll just be on the look out for caves animals like the one you're looking for can crawl through so stick close...there are rumors about what goes on under these waters."

The rumor mill of Grand Heroics High is never something to be taken lightly. Mimi's main source of information was Carolina but one can hear a lot by keeping their ears open while out and about. The hushed whispers the students exchange about their school's underwater area speak of a monstrous decapod, larger than anyone's ever seen before. It all might sound like bogus at first but one of the first lessons Mimi had learned when she'd come to this school was that where there's smoke, there's fire.

Even if there isn't a giant decapod lurking around, there might be something worse - something that actually exists.

"Let's roll," she said with determination glinting in her eyes. If they were going this far, they would leave successful. One last tug at her goggles and she jumped into the freezing water.


----------



## Hero (Aug 26, 2017)

_Colette Eagle_
_in_
The Hunger (III)
_______________________________________________________________________​
“You're afraid of women" Colette said matter of fact, looking at Depri. The boy blinked, suddenly caught off guard, "I-uh, I-I-I..."

"Were you always?" Colette pressured, leaning closer to the boy's face, causing him to sweat and scoot away.

"What are you, a psychiatrist?" Freya spat from her windom seat. Colette faced the girl that had given her attitude.

"The only way to free yourself from all the anxiety he's feeling about the difficult conversation he knows he needs to have is by having the difficult conversation." Colette turned her attention back to Depri. "It’s time. It’s been time. You’ll survive it. Just be brave and start talking."

To Colette, people were like waves of the ocean, some covered her with tides of refreshment, whilst others drowned her in floods of turmoil. Analyzing Depri, it felt like so many years' worth of anxiety and worry were trying to escape all at once whenever he talked to women. Getting a sense of Freya, Colette very clearly felt her colleague inundated with emotion. To put it plainly, Freya felt like a pinball machine on tilt. All the buzzers are ringing, lights are flashing, and she was about to fry her circuits. However of all the emotions the teenager felt, pessimism was the most potent to Colette. Colette rationalized that if Freya expected the worst, she'd never be disappointed.

Nala sat next to Amelia, a row in front of Colette, with a calm and chiseled expression. She tried to act as though this was routine for her, but if the others could peer beneath the surface like Colette, they would see that Nala's excitement betrayed her. The pro-hero was giddy. Amelia on the other hand, she was a maelstrom of emotions. Due to Amelia being a sensate, Colette was interpreting the emotions of all three siblings. Fear was a prominent emotion. Amelia was afraid that the thing that was hunting her and her siblings down was thriving on terror. Her terror. She feared it will come for brothers. Most importantly, she feared it will come for _them_.

@Karma15 @Wizzrobevox


----------



## Hero (Aug 27, 2017)

_Camila Manzanares_
_in_
Crush (4)
_______________________________________________________________________
​
To Camila, a meaningful apology was one that communicates three R's: regret, responsibility, and remedy. Michael didn't offer a third R, but Camila couldn't care less at this point. 2/3 was a passing grade after all. Listening to him speak, Camila had to admit that out of all the boys she had personally encountered at GHH, Michael had a charm that was incomparable. He had a genuine heart that flowed with thoughtfulness. He was the classic sensitive soul enthralled with magic. The sparks Camila was feeling would have certainly turned into a warm flame if Michael hadn't steered the conversation to the topic of family. It was brief, but it was enough to dampen Camila's mood.

Michael was fortunate enough to have what seemed to be a loving family. While Michael seemed to be the family type Camila was anything but. The people who mattered to her were the people she chose instead of the people who were hers by an accident of birth. Real family was heart as much as, if not more than, blood. The harsh truth of every relationship, even between those who love each other, like fathers and sons and daughters, or husbands and wives, is that the love is always unequal.

@P-X 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 28, 2017)

*Sensate*

*Nala Amari POV*

The Spirit and The Shadow


“You self righteous bastard!” Nala howled reproachfully.


Damian Bourne did not so much as flinch at the statuesque woman’s vehement outburst. Before she opened the door to his gifted private office (a reward by God’s Eye for good behavior, but more so a treat given to a loyal hound), he had already anticipated her unwelcome arrival.

“Fifteen seconds.” He said dryly. “That’ s the amount of time it took for me to hear and distinguish your footsteps. It’s very dangerous for one’s presence to be so easily discernible.” He caught a whiff of her growing animosity. “But Action Heroes need not worry of such things, right? “

Calmly, he finished the last in his stack of paperwork, stapled the thick bundle of sheets and glared at Nala. “Now, how may I be of service to The Immortal Spirit?” He said pompously.

Nala stepped through the door, peered down at seated man, and felt the taste of blood in her mouth. Acting on the fury of emotion she swept the back of her hand across the table, scattering the neatly filed stack.

“Do you have any idea how long that-“

“Children!” She roared. “They were children, kids! You sent kids, still green, out on the field during their first semester of schooling.”


“ I assume you’ve read the briefings and reports?”


“Of course I did, you fucking sociopath.” She stared into his unfazed, dulled eyes, willing herself from marching forward and plucking them out. “I heard about your track record and your methods but I never expected you would have the sheer balls to pull a stunt like this. No, that’s where I was wrong. I should have expected this. You’re just a sadist hiding under a veil of protection. You think a license gives you the right to maim and mutilate?”

Damian sighed, weary and drawn. “They were under my jurisdiction and therefore my right to instruct. I’ll tell you what I told God’s Eye and the lot of them. We’re in war, always have been. It may not be neck deep, but the water is still there. Do you suggest we wait until we’ve drowned before acting? Those three stopped being children the moment they signed their registration forms and matriculated to this school. They are and always will be, soldiers.”


In a single step, Nala’s boot sliced through the wooden table of Damian’s office. “Don’t you dare given me that horse shit.” She gripped the then startled Damian up by the collar, displaying herculean strength and boldness.


She bore her eyes into his. “I don’t know how Kito could have the stomach to marry swine like you. How could she be with a murderer?! How could she share the same bed as the man who killed our father?! How could she betray her family?! How could she betray *me?*!”


A lone tear rolled down her eye, the remnant that often follows an outpour of emotion.


Damian, still unmoved, said what he believed necessary. “Your father was a war criminal, guilty of inciting war and conflict in not only his but other nations. He sought nothing more than to raise his own country’s standing, and would gladly send his people through the firepits of hell to achieve that goal.”


Maintaining an air of composure and professionalism, he removed himself from her iron grip. “Knowing of his heinous crimes and indiscretions, you still bring yourself to love and defend him? Enlighten me, Miss Amari, how does one love a monster?”


She clasped the air into a steel fist. Summoning all her restraint she held back the fire within. There would be no tears.

“The same way my sister loves you”



*“Next stop, Logan Heights.”* The train conductor announced. 


Nala was brought back to the present, concluding her lamentation. At first, she questioned herself for remembering what was an unsettling memory. It had been many weeks since she had begun her teaching position at Grand Heroics. To her dismay, Damian had been a faculty member at the school, and she made it her priority to avoid him, fearing that she’d kill him on sight. However, when word got out about his blunder in New York, all the years’ worth of resentment had released all at once.

“He’s wrong, I know he is.” She said to herself, lost in thought as she gazed out from her window seat.

The sound of her students locked in discussion brought her back once more to the present moment. Hearing them bicker with one another, in the perpetual state of dissension that characterized youth she wondered how anyone could view them as anything other than kids.

_They aren’t soldiers. He’s wrong, I know he is. _She reiterated her declaration once more to herself, more so to affirm her own views. Amelia’s mission aside, she resolved to learn from Damian’s actions. She would go about things the right way. She would shield these kids from horrors they were not yet ready to face, that no one should ever have to face. Because that was her duty as The Immortal Spirit.


_He’s wrong, I know he is._

@Wizzrobevox @Hero ​


----------



## Island (Aug 29, 2017)

*KNOWLEDGE OF THE ANCIENTS*
Hope Hanlon​
​
I sat at my dorm room desk at Grand Heroics High School, mindlessly scrolling through social media. I never thought it would be so addicting. I read books on it – everything celebrities talking about how social media made them famous to scientists warning about the dangers of internet addiction – but never though anything of it. I could stop anytime I wanted, right? All I had to do was close the tab, or better yet, shut off whatever device I was using. At least, that's what everyone said. In practice nobody did, myself included. I said I would get back to work fifteen minutes ago, yet here I was, reading another article on something totally irrelevant to what I was doing: something about using mason jars growing plants.

I read that by the end of the first decade of the twenty-first century, over one billion people had social media profiles and that six out of seven billion had access to mobile devices. I couldn't even comprehend a number that large. My father once told me that – according to official estimates – there weren’t even one billion people left in the world, and yet in this one, that many have social media accounts and six times as many have mobile devices. I stared down at my phone. It was one of billions, but again, in my world, only people like William Westley had access to them, but even he couldn't use them to their fullest extent. What was the point of posting on social media in a world where there was nobody to reply?

I chuckled, imagining the possibility that I would procrastinate on social media so hard that I would miss my one and only chance to save the world. It would be unfortunate. A young woman travels back in time to stop the apocalypse but gets so caught up in the luxuries of modern life that she misses her opportunity. It sounded like a modern-day version of that one book where that guy joined up with the natives or that movie with the aliens on that one planet. I never actually saw that movie. In fact, until I came to the present-day, I only saw a handful of movies. Only the rich and the powerful still had working televisions, never mind movies to play on them. I only knew of it because, at the time of its release, it was the highest grossing movie ever made. It was _definitely _on my "To Watch" list but not quite as high as things like the _Star Wars _trilogy, which by the way, I've been meaning to binge watch.

I recently crossed _Titanic _off that list, and my gosh, did I cry my eyes out. It was such a beautiful movie, and embarrassingly, I had no idea the ship was going to sink.

Gosh. I found myself getting distracted again. I decided to lock my phone and shove it back in my pocket where it belonged. Then, with that distraction out of the way, I turned back to what I was previously doing, hoping to finally get some work done. I spent the last few weeks putting together folders on people, places, and things of interest – anyone, anything, and everything – that I thought was important to investigate. The folders on my desk, at present, included individuals that were nearby and who I could readily gather information on. They included Mallory Moore, Rai Yagami, Rae Hart, and of course, William Westley. I kept even more folders in my desk for other individuals at school: the God's Eye, the Beastly Arrow, and even some students like Colette, Depri, Michael, and Victor.

So many leads, so little time, which in itself, was ironic. Maybe if I failed, I could hijack the Amplifier and try again. It would solve the procrastination issue, at least until I died of old age.

The thought amused me, in a black humor kind of way, but I had work to do. I couldn't sit around imagining fantasy scenarios when I had a world to say, though, at least I wasn't on my phone anymore.

That counted as progress, right?

A knock at my door.

"Hope~!" my roommate called my name. "Aren't ya ever going to leave ya room? There's a whole world beyond those walls, ya know! Maybe ya should take a look!"

There went all my progress.

My roommate, for better or worse, didn't like it when I spent too much time in my room. She insisted that I would never make any friends – or get a boyfriend – if I stayed inside all the time, which, while true, was totally none of her business. She cared about me. She really did. I appreciated the sentiment, but again, it was none of her business. She didn't understand what I was doing and how much of my time it took up. I needed to figure this out. I procrastinated sometimes, yeah, but that didn't make my duty any less important. Still, as much as I hated to admit it, she _did _have a point. I knew it wasn't healthy to alternate between school, work, and my investigation. I needed to socialize, or at the very least, go sit somewhere that wasn't my bedroom.

Plus, my roommate probably had a boy over and wanted me gone for awhile. I wasn't born yesterday, so yeah, I knew what she was up to. I mean, technically, I hadn't even been born yet, but, well, you know...

Gosh, I hated that analogy.

---​I moved to the common room, not exactly a far move, but it was something, right? I couldn't continue my investigation there, though, so I decided to bring some homework. I didn't want to waste anymore time, so at the very least, I could catch up on schoolwork. Thus, I sat on a couch, pretzel legged, with a notebook in hand. I went over some material from that day's class, most of which I already knew from my parent's home schooling, but it was nonetheless useful to refresh myself. I went from page to page. Minutes passed. Then, finally, I reached into my pocket, pulling my phone back out. I studied enough, right? I totally deserved a break, right? If science was to be believed, you were only supposed to study for twenty to thirty minutes at a time before taking a short break. It helped with memory recall or something. I couldn't remember, ironically, but I'm pretty sure that's what the studies said.

@Hollow


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Michael Young
A Proper Apology I*​


Hero said:


> _Camila Manzanares_
> _in_
> Crush (4)
> _______________________________________________________________________
> ...



Michael stammered for a moment; he couldn't quite understand, but he felt a change in mood during his own small speech. He saw the change clearly in Camilla's face. _"What changed here? Was it something I said? Wait, of course it was; nothing else happened. But what was it?"_ As he quickly sifted through his own statement, he came across an omission; during his apology, while he attempted to lay out a proper and truthful justification for his strange behavior, he may have forgotten the small detail of actually providing some sort of solution for the situation. Getting back on track, he focused himself and resumed his talk.

"So, there's my reason for that. Now, I know it may seem a bit weird even with context. Truth be told, sometimes I don't really understand it. But, if you accept it, I promise I'll at least attempt to curb that trait of mine down. To be honest, I started thinking of doing that for a while now. I've decided to keep it to a minimum of individuals I like to spend time with and who like to spend time with me. After all, there isn't much of a point in this if I end up roping people who either don't like me or I don't like being around." He scratched the back of his head bashfully. "Er, you are part of the 'want to spend time with me' group, right? Cause, despite our past differences, you're definitely already in the 'I wanna spend time with you' group for me."


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sensate
The Engineer & His Rules

Kassim understood what it meant to be an Amari. He understood the gravity that came with the ancestral surname, understood its blessings and felt its burdens. To be an Amari was simple, and by definition quite reasonable. You just had to follow the rules. Everything in life existed governed by a sequence of restrictions and a formula of logic. Cause and effect, action and result. Kassim applied this basic understanding to everything in life and it was the very basis, the core philosophy of his work as an engineer. 


_  Rules mean nothing now, don’t they?_ Strolling through the impoverished streets of Logan Heights he slipped into the river stream of thought that consumes any caught in the waves of brooding reflection. Unwittingly, he drowned within his own past, choking on the history of torment that chased him, even now in America.


_  When you break your code, your entire system of belief, order loses its meaning, Rules ain’t shit_


 “Kassir Amari, Twentieth son of House Amari, you are to stop at once!” A familiar shattering voice struck his ears. He paused stagnantly, his body heeding the voice’s command.


 “friend…” He said softly under his breath. He then reeled his neck, the only thing capable of movement to the sound’s source. 


  Kangana Obadiah Karam Olaiyanka stood at just under five feet tall, a purple anthropomorphic Koala man, he preferred to be addressed as Koko, and never had a name so warm and affectionate carried such severity. 



  “It appears that you are growing to live by your namesake, young Kassim. Unbounded like the gale, free as the skies itself. The Amari were never known for staying put; we went through a great distance to find you.” Four giants stepped from the street corner and took their position behind Koko. All were clad in the same suit worn by their commanding officer, and all had their faces marked by the stoic rigidity of the ardent soldier.


  “Sister sent the dogs to fetch me. She always was the dramatic one of the family.” He said. “Get on with it. Come on, take me back. That is why she sent you right?”


  Now Koko was perturbed. His face did not reveal his inner confusion, for he had arrived with his men as a show of force, expecting an adamant struggle that the Amari children were none for. Twenty years he had spent as chief of their royal guard, and twenty years he spent combating the wild volcanic tempers of the twenty children spoiled by the blinding light of royalty. He came to Logan Heights expecting a fight, he did not expect compliance. 


“Lady Nala has been in town on a mission for nearly a full day. Unfortunately, she has come across some complications and is currently limited in her movements. Thus, she has called for mine, and my men’s assistance.” He explained. “Additionally, I was told to find you, as you were already in town. Lady Nala would like a word with you in light of your recent, _expressive_ actions. She also believes that your safety is compromised.”


  Kassim dropped his act of compliance. “Wait. Sis is in trouble?”


“The exact circumstances remain unclear. I must confess, her orders seemed peculiar and almost done in desperation. Lady Nala may be…loose with her personal affairs, but first and foremost she has always been an exemplary professional and is not none to conduct her business in such a way. Therefore, I can surmise that whatever the cause for her state of panic, it must be of significance.” Koko saw the change in the boy’s eyes. The sharp guile had disappeared and was replaced by a profound fear.


 “Be at ease, young master.” He said attempting to comfort. “The Royal Guard exists to protect the line of Amari. However, your sister is among the many accomplished men and women to take the mantle of Immortal Spirit. She is the greatest warrior in Makayan history. Whatever the challenge, she will rise above it. That I promise you.”


  Promise. Kassime scowled at the word. How many promises had he heard in the past. Promises of peace. Promises of honor. The only promise that he knew could be kept was the promise of death. “I hope so Koko, I really do.”

_I hope you know what you’re doing sis.

End of Act I_
@Wizzrobevox @Hero ​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2017)

*Connected Feelings
-Just a Phone Call Away-*​
*Mimosa Merryweather
GHH - Golden Eagle's Dorm // Afternoon
@Island *

Everyone has a favorite subject in school. As well as a hated one, of course.

Mimi would try her damn hardest to make anyone who asks believe she neither has a favorite nor a hated one though, always trying to pass the image of the exemplary student. It wouldn't really be true though as she does have one class she dislikes in particular. And studying for it can be such a pain in the derrière. However, that might be why it felt so good when she set her pen down and deemed her work for it complete, arms stretching above her head as she gazed out of the window.

There were a couple of other assignments she had to work on but those could wait a couple of minutes while she got up to grab a glass of juice from the fridge...

...only to find there was none left.

If there was one complaint she had to make about being Freya's roommate it's the other girl's monstrous eating habits. Never something Mimi would say out loud for fear her friend's feelings would get hurt but she was still getting used to how fast food would disappear from their little kitchenette. She hasn't really gotten the chance to hang out with Freya in a while either...her life had been nothing but school work lately - the second semester is proving to be much more challenging and it didn't help she was keeping her habit of signing up for each and every existing class.

Regardless, the Eagle dorm's cafeteria should have what Mimi was looking for.

It was comforting that she had already reached the point where she was okay with leaving their shared room in her pajamas and slippers. At the very beginning, Mimi would wear her uniform up until the last minute possible even inside the room. It was good to be a little more relaxed. One of the little ways she found herself changed with each new interaction with her peers in the academy, she thought with a soft smile playing in her lips as she descended the stairs. 

The ground floor was mostly empty - as per usual on such a sunny Sunday - and Mimi had no competition in stealing whatever she wanted from the cafeteria. Some students preferred eaten from their dorm's cafeteria, some preferred the school's common one, others went out to eat and there were those who would buy groceries to cook for themselves. Personally, she was a mix between the first and the latter in an effort to save up as much money as possible. Some of her favorite meals had been at the café though, together with the girls after a day of hard work.

Mimi would've walked right back up to her room with her juice and some snacks in row had she not spotted someone on the common room. She had the distinct feeling catching Hope out and about on her own like that was something rare so she decided to grab another bottle and join her classmate, curious to find out more about the mysterious exchange student whom she hadn't had the chance to have a conversation with yet.

There was always something hard about saying the first hello but Mimi stomped over those insecurities and held out one of the bottles for the girl she hoped would become a new friend. "How are you holding up Hope?"

"If you ever need anything, you can always just ask."


----------



## Hero (Sep 8, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Prologue
Volume I
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


"Sorry, old girl," Caserin said to his bicycle, Gladys, as the sky grew darker, painted blue on blue, one stroke at a time, into deeper and deeper shades of night, "but I have to leave you at home." The boy could see that she was disappointed, even though she managed to put on a brave face. "I need you to stay here as a decoy...for mom and dad" he whispered. "When they see you leaning against the shed, they'll think I'm still in bed." Gladys brightened considerably at the thought of a conspiracy. When he was at the corner of the garden, Caserin turned, and mouthed the words, "Don't do anything I wouldn't do," and Gladys signaled that she wouldn't. He was off like a shot.​
In the open sky above the hushed streets, the moon was a porcelain plate on a black table as Caserin glided through the town. A breeze raised the collar of his jean jacket as he sliced through the silvery silence, past unlit buildings and quivering trees and cars idle by the curb. The air felt like glass. He crossed empty corners under the mauve light of overhead lamps. Overhead the night was a superb arc because all the stars came out above the intense blackness of the earth and the town's great lagoon gleamed suddenly with reflected lights that resembled an oval patch of night sky flung down into the hopeless and abysmal night typical suburbia.​
Finally Caserin had arrived. He stood quietly at the edge of the town and the beginning of the unknown, the woods. In his head, he could hear his "friends" teasing him as he entered the foreboding vegetation.​



> "We've all done it already pussy, just spend a night in the woods. There's nothing in there"





> "Are you afraid your mommy will find out?"





> "Fairies live in the forest"





> "Don't ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like wood? You'd feel at home then."


​
One by one, tear drops fell from his eyes like they were on an assembly line. He kept thinking about their words and soon felt a burning ache just beneath his rib cage. It hurt like the worst ass-kicking he’d ever gotten. He wanted to be one of the guys. He wasn't a sissy. Caserin slowly stepped a foot into the woods and stopped, strangely remembering a bedtime story his mom used to always tell him about the forest surrounding the city of Bangor.​



> "The boy would always have to travel through those woods again and again. And he must be lucky to avoid the wolf every time. But the wolf, the wolf only needs enough luck to find the little boy once. The wolf wanders ever closer every night and he waits begging for blood."


​
That story always scared him to death, but his mom always made the storytelling bearable by promising him that everything would be fine. Shaking off the eerie story, Caserin was silent for a while, the only sounds he heard was the chirps of crickets. The young boy balled his fists by his side and confidently turned around. He didn't have to be bullied into playing his friend's stupid game because he would always lie about completing their challenge. If they found out, who cares? They would just call him gay like they always did for being a sissy, nothing would be different.​
*honk* *honk* *honk*

Came an bone chilling sound from the forest accompanied by carnival music. A stream a yellow began to run down Caserin's leg as his body shuddered. Shaking uncontrollably, the boy forced himself to identify the strange yet familiar noise coming from the forest. And there it was, coaxing him.​


"N-N-No. M-M-M-My mom said I-I-I'm not s-supposed to t-talk to str-stra-strangers." Caserin stuttered panicking. He turned to run but was confronted by another terror. For a moment he felt a wild hope: perhaps this was a nightmare. Perhaps he would awake in his own bed, bathed in sweat, shaking, maybe even crying . . . but alive. Safe. Then he pushed the thought away. Its charm was deadly, its comfort fatal.​
​
"No, please, stay back! Just leave me alone." Caserin shouted, tripping over fallen branches trying to make his escape in the dark. However, the clowns would not allow it, they wanted to play. With incredible speed, the stockier clown intercepted Caserin, grabbed his shirt and threw him back several yards. "UGH" the boy grunted in pain as he slammed and tumbled against the ground. He rose to his feet and formed his fingers into that of a gun. "Eat this." He said terrified, looking directly at the clown who was now holding a yo-yo that had a spinning spiral design. However when he motioned his finger to fire, it only twitched. "I-I can't move." the boy whimpered in disbelief. It was almost as if he was paralyzed. Like a freight train in the dark, it hit him.



"The...yo-yo..." Caserin mumbled weakly, rocking back and forth, suddenly overcome by a great weariness. He then collapsed onto the ground. The bulky clown laughed obnoxiously, happy to claim its first child. The taller and more quiet clown glided from the trees over to the hypnotized boy and threw him over its shoulder like a sack of potatoes. With their goal met, the two beings walked off into the thick night claiming their prize.

Above in the dark, desperate sky, just above the scalloped line the treetops made, three stars formed a pleading little constellation. No one looked at them, no one cared. This was the time for sorrow, not the time for awe.​


----------



## Hero (Sep 8, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Volume I
Part I
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Katrina carefully read the report laid upon her desk

Report:


> Suspicious clowns seen luring children into the woods have spooked residents in an apartment complex in Bangor, MA. The sightings follow earlier reports from residents in that several people allegedly dressed as clowns had attempted to entice their children into the woods with gestures and lights. One woman told authorities that her son saw multiple clowns in the woods "whispering and making strange noises," and when she went to investigate she saw the clowns flashing green laser lights before they ran into the woods. One resident also reported seeing a "large-figured clown with a blinking nose" standing under a street light near the trash dumpsters. While the police in Bangor are launching an investigation into the clown sightings, a strict curfew has been put into effect.



"It seems easy enough, nothing that would warrant students accompanying me" the woman complained briefly, "but it is what it fucking is. What runts did God's Eye assign to me this time?" Katrina opened her desk drawer and found the name that corresponded to the given hero ID number.

"Ooooo. God's Eye knows I like cute boys~" Katrina squealed delightfully flipping through Isaac's profile. "I haven't worked with him yet, so it'll be best if I review him closely." As she was flipping through his pages, Katrina began to  frown. "So God's Eye paired me with a knucklehead, huh? Isaac Manzanares, characterized as boisterous, exuberant and unorthodox. He responds best to competition and slow to understand principles or situations. Isaac is relatively naive, simple, and often requires an oversimplified analogy in order to grasp explanations...what the fuck?" Katrina groaned, rubbing her temples. "Who the hell did God's Eye pair me up with? Shit, well alright. Let's see, where was I? Oh yes...Isaac can even forget some concepts that he himself noted earlier if he is too emotional. Despite his naivety, Isaac can be quite observant, picking up on things others miss and retaining information casually gathered through conversation.  ​Furthermore, he is heedless to formality and social standings, when addressing certain people. Despite his quirks and the criticism they earn him, Isaac is said to have a personality that draws people to him...ha, I'll be the judge of that." Katrina flipped the page to look over his abilities. "Quick Silver eh?" she mused. "Says here that the foreigner is able to manipulate mercury and even become it," Katrina paused for no other reason besides dramatic effect, "BOOOOOORIIIINNNNG." She rolled her eyes, no longer intrigued.

"Next." Katrina said placing Isaac's file back into her desk drawer and withdrawing the academic profile belonging to a student named Camila. With this student though, Katrina flipped languidly through the pages. "Oh wow...an academic gunner. God, this one just looks like a brat." Katrina mumbled, stumbling upon her image.

"It says here that she's Isaac's fraternal twin and by her parents, deemed "lesser" of the two." Katrina sighed, turning more pages in Camila's portfolio. "So sad, no wonder she's the way she is. As an emotionally abandoned child, her perfectionism is her unparalleled defense mechanism. The existential unattainability of her perfection saves her from giving up, unless or until, scant success forces her to retreat into the depression of a dissociative disorder, or launches her hyperactively into an incipient conduct disorder. To me, it would seem that Camila's perfectionism also provides a sense of meaning and direction for the powerlessness and lack of support she experienced as a child. In the guise of self-control, striving to be perfect offers Camila a simulacrum of a sense of control. Which makes sense. Self-control is safer to pursue because abandoning parents typically..._typically_, reserve their severest punishment for children who are vocal about their negligence." Moving on, Katrina turned several pages until she reached the section containing Camila's fighting capabilities. "Essentially her powers are that of a human candle, utilizing wax to create sculptures and fire to engulf them in flames or cause them to explode" Katrina closed her profile and placed her back in the drawer so she can look over the last person assigned to her on the mission. "That Camila girl isn't a physical combatant, but so far her abilities, when compared to Isaac's, are far more interesting and offer immense utilization potential. Now let's see who this unlucky bastard is." Katrina smirked, slamming the last student's biography on her desk.

*Colette Eagle*

Katrina rubbed her eyes to make sure she wasn't dreaming or drunk from last night's festivities. "Well shit, that really does say Colette Eagle huh?" the woman chuckled enthusiastically. Unlike the two previous profiles, the guidance counselor didn't even open Colette's profile. Placing her head to rest on top of her interlocked fingers, Katrina leaned forward on her elbows, glaring at the name stamped onto the manila folder lying on her desk. Katrina smiled wickedly exiting her office to round up the worms, still thinking about the last name she saw. "Jeez, this is going to be one helluva ride"​


----------



## Hero (Sep 8, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Volume I
Part II
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
​"She's been attached to his hip for days," Camila whispered to Colette as they trailed Isaac and his admirer. "When will she get that he's just not interested?"

"You know, Isaac, you look very dramatic like that, your cape flowing behind you as you walk. Very attractive, if I may say so. Let me just throw something out there for you to consider while we're chasing the probe. When it comes to hunting for what I want, I have a passion that rivals Artemis's. No pressure; just think about it".

"Listen, alright," Isaac stopped to plead. "Let's just make this a normal afternoon and four normal people?"

The girl nodded. "And so..hypothetically, if one of these four normal people liked another, what would it take to get the stupid guy to kiss the girl, huh?"
.
"Oh..." Isaac said stopping in his tracks. He felt like one of Apollo's sacred cows. Slow, dumb, and bright red. "Um...” Isaac turned away from his admirer, signaling the end of the conversation. Upon his turn, he got a face full of cleavage. Isaac's faithful pursuer gasped.

"Get your hands off my lover, you jessabelle hussy!"



The teacher mocked the girl's emotions, rudely planting a firm hand on the insecure girl's face and shoving her aside like trash. "It's absurd how crazy teenage love can make a person, but even  more absurd how stupid jealousy can make someone, however...it's a good feeling to know this kitty's still got it." Katrina thought. With the unknown female student out of Katrina's hair, the teacher was able to get on with the show. "Alright children~, since the Heavens have decided to smile upon me and have you lot already gathered, I can brief you on the mission you've been handpicked for." Katrina removed a folded slip of paper from her pocket and opened it. "Suspicious clowns seen luring children into the woods have spooked residents in an apartment complex in Bangor, MA. The sightings follow earlier reports from residents in that several people allegedly dressed as clowns had attempted to entice their children into the woods with gestures and lights. One woman told authorities that her son saw multiple clowns in the woods "whispering and making strange noises," and when she went to investigate she saw the clowns flashing green laser lights before they ran into the woods. One resident also reported seeing a "large-figured clown with a blinking nose" standing under a street light near the trash dumpsters. Since the investigation into the clown sightings have been launched, a strict curfew has been enforced on the city of-"

*BAM*

Just as the guidance counselor finished the debriefing of her hero in training squad, a team of emergency doctors burst through the doors behind Katrina. With urgency, the respiratory technician sprints to the head of the moving stretcher. She took the tubing, attached it to the oxygen, and turned it on as high as it would go. Then she provided a seal with her hand cupped over the plastic mask, over the nose and mouth of the female and methodically provided oxygenated air. The patient's chest rises and falls while the doctor listened with his stethoscope. A nurse reached for another breathing tube. "FIB!" the doctor screams, feeling for a pulse while another nurse ripped open the girl's dress, placing gelled pads on her chest. Hot on the trails of the emergency team were two other students.



"Ha, looks that mission didn't go so well" Katrina laughed lightly. "Let's try not to end up like them, shall we? If you have any questions, save it for the plane ride. Pack your shit, we leave for Maine immediately." ​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 9, 2017)

_*Jacob Connor*_
​Fingers coiled on the blonde into fist like protesting death, clear was his sight on the battle which insinuated before him as the silver-head hero in training delved into the depth of his reserve to uphold the strength of his power into creation. Both ran through the field trying to reach the ball fist, their eyes trained on their target as their mind cycled through hundreds and thousands of impulsive actions, almost instinctively trying to outwit the other to score the final point. Jacob reached first, his leg releasing a pulse so powerful the ball rocketed through the space towards the goal, a smirk roamed the blonde's lip, turning his heel into a pivot he contested the shot with a high leg sweep, lifting it towards the air, quickly following it up with a leap, turning into a flip and kicking downwards into the goal. He's inertia had increased, a grit of Jacob's teeth and a reaction, he kicked back and rushed towards it's destination, he'd have to charge a bit more that power used behind that kick of his was stronger than he could block it... He needed to use beyond 30%, was it worth it? He didn't have much time to spare. "KINETIC STANCE!!" He shouted at the pit of his lungs, as if committing to his decision. Landing, Noah stood in awe as a weight began to surface from the center of that foreigners body, his movements felt awkward his legs trampled a bit on the step. An imposing force telling him to recognize his superior, to witness before him a graciousness of royalty among strengths. "What are you--?" Suddenly, Jacob leaped into the air, in front of the net as the sirens of his body began to skirmish at his ears the dangers of excelling his capacity, but the boy didn't listen. Witnessing his target struggling with the after effect of his power, he used this to go beyond, to prove that he could be strong enough to sustain this damage and even more... CONQUER IT! 

"EAT THIS, NOAH!" A variation of his superman punch, but on his feet. Slinging the ball towards the distance with maximum potency, Noah could react to it fast enough, so the ball crossed inches away from skin and hair, as his eyes trembled at the visage of a power emanating from seemingly nowhere. But no as nearly as surprised to see that even at that close a distance... Noah had held the ball in his hands, gripping it tightly at his palm as it deflated. Effectively rendering the ball useless. Smoke emanated from the ball, as the boy of blonde stood to his feet and rose his gaze with the most stern grimace he has given throughout the entirety of their meeting. A presence of strength and wickedness grew from it, slithered menacingly through the essence of this field. "You were holding back all this time..." Pain started to course through Jacob, it was minimal, as he only outputted across a total of... 3% more strength on it. He held back regardless... "I underestimated you. Actually, I'm kinda torn... I don't know what to call this. But I am definitely disappointed." he threw the remains of the ball towards the earth with noted force. Almost like he needed to get rid of it, disgust roamed at his mien and it was increasing every passing second. "What gives, Jacob. You're much more amazing than you give out to be. What the hell is up with that strength?" His palm was bruised, burned under the force of grabbing that ball. What could Jacob said, this aura the situation gave out was not something he was foreign to. It was violent, and more so to the point, it wanted an exit. "That means this whole time you're just swinging a baseball bat in a football field? You don't even know how to use your quirk properly and yet you hold back as if you're dealing with a small kid. I am not beneath you, you fucking foreigner." The blonde stomped the earth beneath his heel. And curled his fingers up once more. Activating his quirk. "You really think with your type of application you can best me at my fullest? I'll show you what the consequences are for looking down on me." 

"I'm not even looking down on you..." 

Noah stood straight and flicked his fingers towards his opponent, pointing at him now. His other hands in his pocket, as he prepared to deliver what seemed to be a decisive end game blow... But the game has already ended. "No rest for the wicked, mate." He started to move, just to halt his step at the sound of his phone chiming. He flicked his tongue and released his quirk. A sigh escaped him momentarily as he pulled out his phone and said nothing. Whoever was at the other side spoke regardless before hanging up immediately. Noah looked at the distance, of a boy who seemed he was struggling to keep the footing he held before. "Tsk." He couldn't bare the sight of him. "You win this time. Good game." Noah said as he picked up whatever was left of the ball and proceed to leave. Jacob remained silent, almost thankful that whatever that was... whatever he had in mind didn't come to fruition. That boy, Noah, held potential beyond his scope. For a moment in time, Jacob felt the weight of Grand Conqueror upon him, he felt a greater presence than his own. "Who... Who the hell are you, really?"

~*~
​Jacob returned, it was already 9:09 PM. The over-sized cat was sleeping comfortably on his bed, he limped a bit into the living room. There was Tony, reading leisurely as a sigh escaped his lips. "You went overboard again..." Jacob remained silent, analyzing the details of his actions, it seems he knew really the error of what he did, but most noticeably, he seemed worried. "So... how bad is it?" Jacob rose his leg and lifted up the sleeve of his pants. It didn’t seem too bad, really. In fact, it seemed more of a small issue than before. His body was somewhat getting accustomed to it. “You’re starting to become a problem, kid. When are you gonna learn that I won’t be there for you forever.” Jacob lowered his head and accepted the upcoming lecture. “Say something, kid. Come on…” Ulric Anthony Lauter… sounded somewhat defeated. “If you keep this up, kid…” He started to look at the distance, Jacob rose his gaze to witness his mentor lost in though. “I’m sorry.” 


“Your apologies are not gonna cut it anymore, Jay. I need you to promise me. No, I need you to tell me in earnest that you won’t be doing this kind of thing anymore.” He was worried, and such as starting to translate into fury. Tony’s thoughts were a swirling mix of memories of the incident that occurred in his life, with his wife and child. The wreckage and blood smeared on his mind on what used to be an image of beauty and hope. Neutrality has once been his mantra, but… “I—” Nikolai’s voice rang on his mind, reminding him constantly of what he said… _“Maybe her death didn’t mean anything to you?”_ He stood from where he sat and moved over towards Jacob, placed his hands on his shoulder and shook him straight, their eyes locked unable to escape that stare which demanded and answer, unfiltered and true. Jacob felt and unending guilt. He didn’t really understand, but he knew those words were genuinely fueled with concern. But he couldn’t give him and answer, because the promise he would make would shatter. It would break the moment something happens again. Passion was Jacob’s weakness, and of course he couldn’t commit to something he knew dearly he couldn’t accept. If at any moment someone called him out in a need of aid, he would do again and again. Until he battered his body, broke his bones and had to drag himself through the earth...

A defeated sigh... A smile that was there as a means to demonstrate genuine pride, but it drove so much sadness from it. He patted his he and he rose his voice once more. "You're a good kid, Jacob. Maybe even too good." He turned around and went back to his book, sat on the midst of the dimly lit room, under the light bulb. "I- I swear though that I'll find a way to use this quirk without injuring myself anymore! I promise!" All the people in his life were always so motivated, always so prideful and strong. It brings such marvel, but with it a lot of pain. His wife was so privy to this personality, he wondered if his daughter would've been the same. The future he envisioned once was very different and now he just couldn't help but only live in the past. At one interval at time where things were better and he didn't feel so broken. Where the air held a fresher scent and where caring didn't seem to hurt as much. It did, it hurt to see Jacob grow because he would witness him give in to the troubles he's been hiding in for so long. That boy gave Tony hope, a hope to change his antics and continue on. Something even his best friend Nikolai seemed to be devoid at. His wife was his everything, and he's been on that shadow for so long he couldn't see past that darkness. "I'm sure you will. You'll be the greatest hero out there, kid. I have no doubt about it." 

"Listen to me, Tony!" Ulric Anthony rose his head towards the boy who seemed to be almost in tears over what his mind had been spiraling on. "I will become a hero! And I'll do it by making you proud! Look on to me, and witness how I achieve greatness." he pointed at his mentor. "You just stay there and watch! I'll show you and the world something incredible!" He was moved. Jacob couldn't continue to burden these people, this weight he felt needed to also be lifted. He couldn't help it, but it was someone important on the line that look of worry isn't something he wanted to witness ever again. It was pride, he wanted to be accepted by this man who has walked him through these strides.  "What an incredibly cheesy line." Ulric roared in laughter, almost falling over his chair as Jacob was enveloped in embarrassment, from cheek to cheek he could sense the heat increase. Hiding his mien to his mentor gritting his teeth. "Well then, I guess with that cringy display your punishment has been fulfilled. Show me what's what then, kid. I'll be looking at you all through it. Make me proud." 

Both exchanged a smile, before the door rang and Jacob went to answer it. The old woman was back, but she didn't enter. Wait, why did she need to ring her own bell... He body feel into the floor, a bullet wound on her back, blood started to pour through the seams of such, as he looked at his front a hand made it to his face and pushed him towards the distance. Leaving him at the stairs.  Tony screamed his name, as he made his way to the boy and witnessed the woman dead on the ground and a group of masked entities at the door.

_"Damn it. Didn't think there'd be visitors." _

_"It doesn't matter." _



_"Just kill 'em all"_​


----------



## Hero (Sep 10, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Volume I
Part III
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


From the place where Katrina stood in the sun beaming through the airport's windows, with her sunglasses on her nose, she surveyed the environment. "The human race must indeed have become absolutely moronic to have lost its sense of elegance to this degree..." Katrina said pitifully as she side eyed a group of women walking barefoot in airport. The feet of these women were red, scrawny, covered with corns and bunions, deformed by shoes, long as shuttles or wide as paddles. And in the midst of the ugliness Katrina witnessed, scrofulous brats were screaming and crying. Further off in the distance the hero observed grandmas knitting and respectable old gentlemen with gold-rimmed spectacles reading newspapers, looking up from time to time between lines to savor the vastness of the horizon with an air of approval. "Such foul-looking specimens of humanity." Katrina muttered as she walked along with the students in tow. "Okay kiddies, the man we are looking for is named Parker Benton. He's the sheriff of Bangor and also the individual who requested our assistance. He'll be waiting for us outside"

"What does he look like?" Camila asked.

"He's a cop, so look for someone who looks like a pig."

"A mutant quirk?" Isaac asked bewildered. Katrina scoffed and patted Isaac on the head.

"Oh, boy" she sighed.

~ 10 Minutes Later ~​
"Hey, Camila, have you ever noticed that the first piece of luggage on the carousel never belongs to anyone?" Isaac spoke freely, simultaneously pointing out the lone piece of luggage that was going around in circles on the conveyor belt.

"Huh?"

"I saiddddd- *gurk*" Isaac made a gagging noise as Katrina took the sucker out of her mouth and nearly shoved it down the boy's throat.

"Shut it, I think I see our bags." Katrina replied, dashing off and motioning the boys to follow her. Colette and Camila grabbed their own bags while Isaac was forced to carry his own and Katrina's. Even though Katrina's suitcase was heavy, Isaac carried it by the handle as he trailed behind the group as they followed the signs labeled "pick up", "taxis", and "arrivals" to exit the airport. Isaac detested the tiny wheels on Katrina's suitcase, first of all because they were feminine, thus not worthy of a man, especially a man like him. A man, especially a _straight_ man, should carry, not roll. Secondly because they suggested easy options, shortcuts, savings, rationality, which he despised and opposed wherever he could, even where it was of the most trivial significance because why would anyone want to live in a world without feeling its weight?

When the group got onto the escalator leading to the arrivals exit, Katrina took off her shades, turned around, and completely shut down the friendly banter that was occurring between the students. "Before the mission begins and we are standing in front of our sponsoring client, I want to make something clear to you all when you're traveling with me. Rule number 1..."



Only the twins nodded their heads in obedience. "I can't stress this enough."

Once the squad led by Katrina reached the top of the escalator, they didn't have to look hard to find Officer Benton. The man stood firmly erect in front of a sign reading: WELCOME CHAOS ANGEL with his chest held high and hands folded firmly across his crotch. As the heroes walked towards the sheriff in a crisp horizontal formation, a grin was carved on Katrina's face.

"Let's entertain these clowns."​


----------



## Hero (Sep 10, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Volume I
Part IV 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
​"My name is Officer Parker Benton," the man said sternly as Chaos Angel and the rest approached him. "You can refer to me simply as Chief though. I undoubtedly recognize you as _thee_ Chaos Angel , I see you also brought along subordinates. I really appreciated the numbers you have, it'll certainly help us contain the situation..." Chief sighed, turning to exit the automatic door adjacent to him with the heroes from Grand Heroics High following. Shortly after exiting the airport, a brown Ford Bronco pulled up. It was your classic law enforcement auto beloved of police chiefs in old movies.​
While Chief thanked the valet and got in the driver's seat and the students hopped into the vehicle, Paladin stood on the sidewalk examining the truck. "Deep scratch in the roof from a misplaced bullet. Hole in windshield plus embedded bullet in the passenger seat. Bashed-in right rear quarter panel and right passenger-side door from what appears to be a sledge hammer." Chaos Angel noted. The last thing that the teacher noticed before getting into the truck was that someone had spray painted DO YOUR FUCKING JOB across the windows. "Your car's a mess," Chaos Angel complimented while fastening her seat belt. Chief could only laugh. She was right after all.​
Isaac leaned out the back, craning his neck as far as he could around the side, trying to catch the wind in his nose and flapping lips. He had never been driving before, and he loved it. The scenery was very green on their drive to Bangor, and the sunset flashed and flickered behind the tall trees. There were a million smells along the road, both old and just born. Isaac closed his eyes and huffed, pretending he was flying. Later in their drive, when the sky warped into black and insidious thunder clouds, Isaac withdrew his torso that was hanging from the vehicle. Not long after, the clouds above produced rain, a fine mist at first, growing more steady as the miles flew by. ​
The Ford Bronco roared along, following the ribbon of road. The growing shadows of nightfall enveloped the vehicle's occupants, the darkness broken only by the lights on the dash. The entire car ride to Bangor, no one spoke, but now, Officer Benton was breaking the silence. "You know...I used to want to be a cop for a brief time, back when I was young. You know, a detective, solving crimes and upholding the law, ever since I stated watching crime shows as a lil kid. But being a cop, contrary to what many believe, isn't like the films or television shows that we see every day. If you're the cop who has to have the grim duty of telling a parent that their child was killed, or you don't know where the fuck they are, you just want to quit forever on some days..." Chaos Angel glanced over at the police Chief curiously. ​
​
Officer Benton sighed. "It's best if I rip this bandage off now hmm? I'm not going to pretend like I didn't notice when you examined the vandalism on my car, Chaos Angel. And it's because since I've requested your assistance, 7 more children have gone missing, bringing the total to 88. Life is precious...the life of a child even more so. Knowing that your competence on the job is the only thing that separates a child from life and death is a heavy burden. Acting quickly is critical. Did you know that seventy-four percent of abducted children who are ultimately murdered are dead within three hours of the abduction? The last child that was abducted happened three days ago. Currently we are hoping for the best, but expecting the worst. But do you see? These are the types of fears running through our mind. You guys understand this, but this is where we differ. You all...you all seem to do no wrong. Just look at someone like The Beast for example. We blue lives still carry that heavy stigma from way back in the day. I truly believe that and that's why we're held to a different standard. You see, for a police officer, the decisions he makes while saving a life have an even greater impact. He will be judged. It doesn't matter if the situation was inevitable. He will be prosecuted in the court of public opinion without being able to defend himself. His picture will be displayed on the news alongside the image of the dead, innocent child. Time is running out and my reputation weighs on this case..." When Officer Benton finished his monologue, the car had come to a stop outside a police station.

"Child abduction is a very serious case to handle and if any harm is to come to that child, it is done within the first few hours of their disappearance. We're going to need all the help we can get if we want to be successful." Chaos Angel replied with a straight face looking forward. The man hunched over the steering wheel and dug his nails into the leather, shaking uncontrollably. "Of course. You have full access to my police force. Just please, I beg of you...please, please, help us get back these children safe."

"We'll do our best. C'mon kids" Katrina ordered stepping out of the car.
  Chaos Angel walked ahead of the group towards the police station before them. Camila and Officer Benton were next to follow with Isaac in tow. Colette however remained behind. When everyone else had entered the station, the walking dead of a girl took a few steps off the beaten path, bringing her to the forest's edge. The creature that had been hiding in the foliage undetected by all in the group besides Colette, emerged with a stretched out hand.



Colette moved closer to the creature with her own hand extended, even though her abilities determined its intentions were malicious. Colette had just began to wade her way through thick bushes when a familiar hand touched her shoulder. It was Isaac.

"Hey Colette! When we were inside, I noticed that you hadn't followed us, so I came back for you." Isaac smiled. "So, what are you doing out here still? Did you see something in the forest?" Isaac stepped back and placed his hands on his hips while eyeing Colette.

Colette motioned to show him, but the creature was gone. ​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 17, 2017)

@Olivia 

_I sense upon the distance, a force of which I was once foreign to… If I were to mistake it again for something else, I think that my story wouldn’t have been different._​
~*~​
Monotony was in fact the quintessential reason as to why the youth of dark hair and crimson iris felt that his days were numbered. If it weren’t for the myriad of things that had piled upon his lap since the commence of the first semester last year, to the events that had transpired less than a month ago, then perhaps this youth would’ve evaluated his short comings a little differently. Heroics was different, you see... The term had always bared meaning which lingered upon shallow waters for the youth in training. His sense of self, in perception and his disposition leaned entirely on the opposite of what could be offered at this establishment. As he pondered those memories which yearned to be quenched, he tried to solemnly find the answers which Jacob Connor, a boy of his age, had seemed to have found such, in means which were quicker than his own. The day didn’t seem to move any faster, his hands toyed with his thoughts, witnessing it made his mind mesh upon its surface like paint to a white canvas. Though his intention were clear and his ideas were cemented, he could help but think of his birthright.

His, and that of Jacob’s himself. And that caused even more silent strife within himself. He felt as if he wasn’t the center. The steps that were gonna carry the future were-- A bump, his bag fell onto the floor, releasing all the contents all over the flood...from books to pencils, to other things class related. Kids who walked passed just stared and laugh at the outcome. “What the hell, dude? You walk with your eyes closed? What kind of sitcom do you live in?” Continuing their trek down the hall, engulfing the once silent space with mockery towards the boy and the uh, estimated bump in the road that was placed before him. That’s what he gets for lazily carrying the bag in one arm, on top of that he forgot to close the zipper. Turning his eyesight towards the group, seeing them off, a sigh escaped him. Looking now beyond where he stood, he searched for the culprit of his shortcomings and found that she stood under him, a few feet shorter. His stare remained the same even after they both seem to wonder who was the cause of what, followed by quickly identifying their assailant before responding to anything else. In Jet’s case, he pushed his glasses up, not much change of expression after witnessing that the female who bumped into him held eyes hued of hazel or perhaps even amber which adorned the silkiness of her hair that flowed at the gentle push of the day’s breeze. Also bright like the Autumn leaves, perhaps close to the exchange between summer and fall.  But if anything the most odd feature was not the fairness of the skin of even the lengthiness of her pencil-thin lashes, but that she had ears… Like a canine.

“Oh.” Was all that was delivered at first. Not because of anything in particular… I promise. But he just stared there for a moment, just watching them, react before he said: “Maybe they should put a bell on you.”


----------



## Island (Sep 30, 2017)

*WHAT'S HOLDING ME BACK*
Hope Hanlon​
​
Mimosa Merryweather. I knew the name but, that was about it. She was in a couple of my classes and was apparently really smart. She was from somewhere in New England. Portsmouth, maybe? That didn't sound right, but it was my best guess. She mentioned it once in class. I couldn't remember the context, but I knew she said it at some point. Oh well. All those New England cities sounded the same anyway. Plymouth. Portsmouth. Providence. I'd never been to any of them – or New England, for that matter – so they might as well have been the same place. Maybe I'd ask her about where she was from. It'd make for some good conversation, assuming that's what she was here for in the first place.

Although…

That kind of conversation could lead to her asking about me and where I grew up. According to my fake identity, I was born and raised in Vancouver. I spent my entire life there and only recently came to the United States to attend Grand Heroics High School. I didn't want to get into a conversation about that, however. I barely knew anything about Vancouver. I'd never even been there. I knew that it was in British Columbia and that it was Canada's second or third largest city. That was about it. I'd be totally screwed if I ever encountered somebody who was _actually _Canadian, or worse, _actually _from Vancouver. Mimi, as far as I knew, was never of those, but still, it wasn't a conversation I wanted to have. I hated lying.

I had to say something, though. It's not like I could just ignore her.

It'd be rude, and plus, I _should _get out and meet new people. At the very least, it could lead to new avenues of investigation.

"Hey," I greeted, accepting her gift.

"I'm managing," I went on, motioning for her to take a seat. "Transitioning is a little rough, y'know, but other than that, I don't have a lot to complain about." I paused, glancing at the small stockpile of snacks that my acquaintance was carrying. "The food here is a lot better than what I had back home, so that's something."

_"Keep the conversation lighthearted. Keep the other person talking as much as possible but not so much that it looks like I'm hiding smething," _I recited in my head, putting together a game plan.

I knew the obvious pitfalls: serious conversations about childhood, family, and anything else that'd require me to talk about where I came from and how I got here. I also needed to avoid conversations about pop culture. I embarrassed myself on more than one occasion by not getting some random pop culture reference, and although I could use being Canadian as an excuse, that could only go so far. How was I supposed to know who Beyoncé was?!

I already screwed up by mentioning the food back home, but hey, nobody's perfect. Some quips are just too good not to make. "How about you, Mimi? How's your semester going?"

@Hollow


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2017)

_Camila Manzanares_
_in_
Crush (5)
_______________________________________________________________________
​
A surge of emotion so strong washed over Camila like a tsunami wiping everything in its path. Everything she knew before was gone in an instant. And she knew the truth. She knew she was infatuated with Michael, dangerously. Camila leaned her head back and stared at the stark white ceiling. She needed to slow down. “What are you doing, Camila?” she asked herself. It was so easy to get excited about someone she didn’t know, so easy to play “crush” with Michael from afar, just like with a fictional character. As long as she never talked long to Cute Boy, he was going to be perfect. Did she want to ruin that? “You want to get to know me…haha” She gave a low and delighted chuckle. Her eyes were dark as a moonless December night and reflected the room’s lights like stars. Michael smiled, rubbing the back of his head and letting his eyes wander. “Michael, I want-” And suddenly, from behind Michael, Camila could hear the metaphysically abrupt arrival of Colette and Isaac. Camila felt like she could kill Colette for barging in on what she was feeling for Michael. Looking past Colette, Camila made eye contact with Isaac and stared at him with a silence full of hatred, tense with latent homicide, her mind already hearing the voice he'll use to tell her something or other. Isaac smiles from the entrance of the room and says 'Good afternoon' in a loud voice. Camila hated him.

Camila now watched Michael carefully, wondering what she can say to get him to leave. There was no way she was letting _those_ two witness this. “You have to go.” She mumbled, closing her body off. Michael was taken aback.

“What? You haven’t answered my question. You were just cooperating a second ago”

Camila raised an eyebrow at him. There wasn’t much she could say. “Cooperating? You said that like this was a hostage negotiation.”

Michael chuckles half-heartedly as his eyes took Camila in, almost sizing me up. “God, you’re a piece of work. I don't understand you.” He massages his forehead. He lets his hand fall back to his side. “At least I got you to say something non-hostile for once.”

“I haven’t been hostile,” Camila blurted out, objecting.

His eyebrows shoot up. “Oh, haven’t you?”

“Um…could y’all like move from the doorway? We’re trying to come into the room” Isaac said not really wanting to interrupt.

“Ugh. You know what, Michael, why don’t you leave me alone?” Camila snapped. “Leave and don’t come back. Next time I'll charge you with sexual harrassment” Camila turned away from him, heading for a bedroom.

“Where are you going?” he demands. Camila looked back over her shoulder and rolled her eyes at him, indicating the answer should be obvious: anywhere he isn’t. Once inside, she slammed the door behind her.

“That was totally not hostile!” Michael called after her, sarcastically. Camila pokes her hear out from behind the door and withdraws it, slamming it again. “Jeez…I can’t believe this.” He ran his both hands through his hair. Colette placed her hand on the frustrated boy's back.

"She certainly wants to engage in coitus."


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hero said:


> _Camila Manzanares_
> _in_
> Crush (5)
> _______________________________________________________________________
> ...



*Michael Young
Out in the Cold*​
The emotional part of Michael nearly slammed his head against the wall. He was this close towards a real breakthrough with Camilla and suddenly, it was as if it took a big step back. _"And we're back to normal. Wonderful."_

The more intelligent part of him, however, realized that there was clearly more to this than what was immediately there. She was definitely going to say something important at the end, and whatever it was, it was big enough that she wanted no one else to hear a word of it. He knew that he'd have to get her alone in order to find out just what that was, but he had no clue how long that would take.

Michael sighed. _"Well, there are a few things I can think of that would fit the situation. And I think I know which one . . . "_ His mind immediately came towards the conclusion that he got from the feeling in ther room before; namely that Camilla may harbor some feelings for him. It wasn't something he put a lot of stock in, mostly because of their discourse in the past, but also because he just assumed she probably had eyes for someone else. Now, however, it definitely explained a few things. She seemed extraordinarily happy when he wanted to bury the hatchet. Her accusations she just laid out were definitely different compared to how she acted before, as if they were coming off the top of her head at first. And if this was correct, then her snapping and walking off would've been because of Colette; if she stayed, the blue haired mind-reader would've blurted it out eventually.

What Michael didn't get, however, was the look in Camilla's eyes when Isaac walked into the room. He never saw much in the way of interaction between the two siblings, which always seemed odd to him. Then again, his family was closer than most. He thought about asking Isaac about it, but he doubted he would get a straight answer, and there was no way he'd get one from Camilla. That was going to have to be answered soon



Hero said:


> He ran his both hands through his hair. Colette placed her hand on the frustrated boy's back. "She certainly wants to engage in coitus."



Michael's eyes nearly flew out of his head as he heard Colette's rather crass statement. His immediate assumption was that she was somehow mistaken before remembering just who he was talking about. He took Colette by the hand and said "Wait, she's what? Are you sure?" He shook his head; he highly doubted that she wasn't sure, there was barely any point in asking. "You know what, forget that. Next time you talk to her, could you ask her if she'd like to go somewhere with me? Outside of the school, I mean?" His words came out much faster than normal; his mind was moving a mile a minute with the revelations. At this point, he absolutely needed to know what the truth of this was.


----------

